# Knitting Tea Party, 16th June, 2017.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have some very good news. I spoke with Sam earlier and he will be picking up the reins next week. I am so glad that he is feeling strong enough to take on this task again.
We do have a housekeeping problem of sorts, the Summaries that have been done so faithfully each week by Margaret and Kate, and which so many of us find so helpful, have a minor crisis. This is simply that Margaret can't use her right hand as a result of the dye being fed into the tissue rather than a vein, I believe. I can take on her part this coming week, but Kate is heading out to Majorca shortly, and I have my hip replacement scheduled for the 30th. I have asked Gwen if she can help out for the week starting 23rd June, if Margaret needs relief still. 
I would however like to put out a plea to all our regulars, if anyone feels they can contribute to this task it would be less of a burden for our two stalwarts. Perhaps you could PM me if you feel you could help out?

I had an interesting although sad day yesterday. We buried my friend Te Whetu Marama Karena at Rewiti Marae out from Waimauku. He was only 59, but had a number of health issues. I had not been able to attend the Tangi proper, but was able to hitch a ride north on the bus that had been organised to take people to his Funeral service. Like many Maori and Pacific Islanders Whetu loved driving heavy vehicles- whether trucks, road making machinery, or as in his case the 'bendy' buses that were imported from Germany back in the 1980's. These are now obsolete, but there is a real art to being able to reverse such a vehicle, or for that matter to manoeuvre them along a city street in the first place! Whetu enjoyed his skill with driving them, and became a much loved driver, who always had a kind word for his passengers, who would bring him treats, and unfortunately sent his sugar levels sky-rocketing- again as so many Maori and Pacific Islanders he had Diabetes. 
He was also a computer whizz, and at the time I met him was working in the office scheduling the entire fleet of buses for much of the city. He was a devastating player of cards, he could remember every card played and the order that one had put the cards down- quite hopeless for an intuitive player like myself to think I could play a good hand against him!
Whetu was unable to have children himself, but has raised many young people, sometimes solo. It was evident just how much loving he gave them in the eulogies spoken. From my point of view I was glad that I was able to follow as much as I could in the Maori language, as well as the one speaker who spoke briefly inSamoan. 
There were about 300 people there, and at the end, after Whetu was laid to rest in the Urupa (Burial Ground) beside his mother, we all shared in the Hangi that would have been prepared very early that morning. Our plates were groaning with meats and vegetables cooked in the earth oven.
Unfortunately I forgot to take my camera, so I have no images from my excursion- I have not been able to fathom getting photos from my phone to download to the computer- so be it.

Well I am running out of time to post this, Kate will be sitting waiting, watching Newest topics- I had an unexpected phonecall from Britain, that I could not cut too short.

But as I mentioned we will all be glad that Sam is feeling well enough to be our host, next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 9th June, 2017 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-475234-1.html

Well the big thing for the week was KAP in Defiance Ohio - around 25 of us with 5 spouses. Heidi thinks that around 40 were at the Saturday night BBQ. Almost $800 was raised in the mystery auction towards Elm and Bella's family. For Bella's family it was just in time to help pay for tyres for the transport used for taking the kids to the hospital.

*Sassafras'* DGD was one of 2 chosen to give speeches at the class graduation.

The disabled DD of a friend and work colleague of *Fan* and her DH passed away last Friday (at the father's Birthday party)

*flyty1n* had her PALS test on Saturday.

*Lurker* has had a busy week including a gynaecology appointment- no issues and her pre-admission clinic appointment for getting her hip done. Given a surgery date - 30th June so not long to wait.

*Marianne* needed to have her shitzu put down after she returned from KAP. She has surgery to reconstruct her right thumb Thursday.

Bella's family have a lot going on as usual. Her brother is having a flare-up of his condition. Bella is having major surgery soon and her Mum needs two lots of surgery with one coming up soon as well. And they are hoping to sell their house to get another one.

*Darowil* continues to lack appetite and energy. Having tests done and will see her doctor next Tuesday. Her mother though was told that no sign at all of the cancer having spread (from the pathology results)

*Sorlenna* has developed lower back pain and *Swedenme* was also complaining of back pain at the same time.

*Rookie's* cousin passed away unexpectedly on Monday. And a friend of *Lurker's* passed away this week as well.

Photos
1 - *Sharon* - Pool and pond
2 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
2 - *Poledra* - *KAP*
3 - *Pacer* - *KAP*
4 - *Fan* - Possum merino silk jumper
5 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawing completed
6 - *Pacer* - Ghost Hunt trailer
8 - *Sassafras* - DGDs and their dad
8 - *Pjslovescrochet* - *KAP*
10 - *Pacer* - Watermelon basket for KAP
16 - *Nursenikki* - Two-at-a-time socks
18 - *Lurker* - Anne's cardigan
21 - *Rookie* - *KAP*
21 - *Pacer* - Matthew's mandolin for Marla
25 - *Darowil* - Teddy
27 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's "baby" & blanket
30 - *Swedenme* - Baby "sock" top!
33 - *Gwen* - Matthew's yarn bowls
35 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers / Fallen tree
37 - *Kate* - Lunch
39 - *Bonnie* - Petunias
47 - *Poledra* - *KAP*
48 - *Kehinkle* - Flag / Flat teddy / Dobby the elf
48 - *Rookie* - Misplaced items
52 - *Rookie* - Flooding
56 - *Gwen* - Totes
60 - *Poledra* - Marla's mandolin drawing from Matthew
61 - *Swedenme* - Pics from London tower block fire
61 - *Poledra* - *KAP*
67 - *Nursenikki* - Yarn
71 - *Kate* - Luke in action!

CRAFTS
73 - *Bonnie* - Indian feathers scarf pattern (link)

RECIPES
7 - *Busyworkerbee* - Ham, cheese & avocado bites
13 - *Sorlenna* - No bake chocolate oat bars (link)

OTHERS
18 - *Lurker* - Funny 
29 - *Bonnie* - Minigo yogurts (link)
40 - *Rookie* - Cousin's obituary (link)
70 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have some very good news. I spoke with Sam earlier and he will be picking up the reins next week. I am so glad that he is feeling strong enough to take on this task again.
> We do have a housekeeping problem of sorts, the Summaries that have been done so faithfully each week by Margaret and Kate, and which so many of us find so helpful, have a minor crisis. This is simply that Margaret can't use her right hand as a result of the dye being fed into the tissue rather than a vein, I believe. I can take on her part this coming week, but Kate is heading out to Majorca shortly, and I have my hip replacement scheduled for the 30th. I have asked Gwen if she can help out for the week starting 23rd June, if Margaret needs relief still.
> I would however like to put out a plea to all our regulars, if anyone feels they can contribute to this task it would be less of a burden for our two stalwarts. Perhaps you could PM me if you feel you could help out?
> I had an interesting although sad day yesterday. We buried my friend Te Whetu Marama Karena at Rewiti Marae out from Waimauku. He was only 59, but had a number of health issues. I had not been able to attend the Tangi proper, but was able to hitch a ride north on the bus that had been organised to take people to his Funeral service. Like many Maori and Pacific Islanders Whetu loved driving heavy vehicles- whether trucks, road making machinery, or as in his case the 'bendy' buses that were imported from Germany back in the 1980's. These are now obsolete, but there is a real art to being able to reverse such a vehicle, or for that matter to manoeuvre them along a city street in the first place! Whetu enjoyed his skill with driving them, and became a much loved driver, who always had a kind word for his passengers, who would bring him treats, and unfortunately sent his sugar levels sky-rocketing- again as so many Maori and Pacific Islanders he had Diabetes.
> ...


That is fantastic news that Sam is feeling well enough to take over the helm again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic news that Sam is feeling well enough to take over the helm again.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spoke to Marianne and her surgery went well. As expected, hand was still numb this afternoon but starting to have some pain but does have meds for it. 

Darowil hope you will recover from your tests quickly. How terrible that the dye injection was botched (or so it seems). Praying that results will be good and whatever is causing you discomfort quickly remedied. If you do NOT need me next Friday the 23rd to begin compiling the info for the next summary that will be needed on the 30th please just let me know. I will be glad to fill in for you if needed though. Kate, Julie sent me your email address so I can send it to you in a timely fashion if I am needed.

Weight update...am not down to 218 lbs....have lost 35 total. And, speaking of diets, it is time to fix dinner. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Julie and everyone 
Sad to hear about your friend Julie he would have loved to visit here as they still have plenty of big long bendy buses s traveling round Newcastle . 
Good news that Sam will be back next week . Hope you have found some energy somewhere Sam. 
Here I've got a problem with the stupid boiler it's decided to play up keeps losing pressure and is leaking , don't even want to think of spending money on repairs especially after the big hike in the gas and electric payments think I better start knitting a mask , think I saw an ideal pattern over on main this week sometime .????
On a good note I had a lovely conversation with a lady who bought one of my romper suits a few weeks back she finally gifted it at the baby shower this week and everyone loved it . I was happy to hear that as I'm always a bit nervous when I sell one of my items wondering if they really will like it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke to Marianne and her surgery went well. As expected, hand was still numb this afternoon but starting to have some pain but does have meds for it.
> 
> Darowil hope you will recover from your tests quickly. How terrible that the dye injection was botched (or so it seems). Praying that results will be good and whatever is causing you discomfort quickly remedied. If you do NOT need me next Friday the 23rd to begin compiling the info for the next summary that will be needed on the 30th please just let me know. I will be glad to fill in for you if needed though. Kate, Julie sent me your email address so I can send it to you in a timely fashion if I am needed.
> 
> Weight update...am not down to 218 lbs....have lost 35 total. And, speaking of diets, it is time to fix dinner. TTYL


Good to hear that Mariannes surgery went well hope she makes a speedy recovery .
Fantastic news about your weight loss . Congratulations


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke to Marianne and her surgery went well. As expected, hand was still numb this afternoon but starting to have some pain but does have meds for it.
> 
> Darowil hope you will recover from your tests quickly. How terrible that the dye injection was botched (or so it seems). Praying that results will be good and whatever is causing you discomfort quickly remedied. If you do NOT need me next Friday the 23rd to begin compiling the info for the next summary that will be needed on the 30th please just let me know. I will be glad to fill in for you if needed though. Kate, Julie sent me your email address so I can send it to you in a timely fashion if I am needed.
> 
> Weight update...am not down to 218 lbs....have lost 35 total. And, speaking of diets, it is time to fix dinner. TTYL


Sorry, I seem to have given everyone the impression that Margaret's dye injection went wrong, but this isn't the case - it was supposed to be injected into the tissue and not into a vein. However she was having to keep her hand elevated for now and was hoping it would not be too swollen in the morning, and as this is her dominant hand she was having problems trying to type with her left hand. She asked me to let everyone know and now she'll be wishing she hadn't! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the new tea party. Good to hear that Sam will be back in place next time. I'm pleased you were able to get to the funeral of your friend Julie. He must've been a special man to have so many speak well of him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke to Marianne and her surgery went well. As expected, hand was still numb this afternoon but starting to have some pain but does have meds for it.
> 
> Darowil hope you will recover from your tests quickly. How terrible that the dye injection was botched (or so it seems). Praying that results will be good and whatever is causing you discomfort quickly remedied. If you do NOT need me next Friday the 23rd to begin compiling the info for the next summary that will be needed on the 30th please just let me know. I will be glad to fill in for you if needed though. Kate, Julie sent me your email address so I can send it to you in a timely fashion if I am needed.
> 
> Weight update...am not down to 218 lbs....have lost 35 total. And, speaking of diets, it is time to fix dinner. TTYL


Good to hear that Marianne's op went ok, and well done you on the weight loss! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks once again Julie for getting another week started.
Margaret I hope your hand will not be out of action for too long, and hope you get some answers from the scan. Good to hear the good news on your Mum's health.
Wonderful to hear that Sam feels like taking up the reins again, although all your deputies have been doing a grand job Sam. 

We are supposed to be getting a hot weekend with temps up to 30c so I'm not planning on being very energetic, may even cancel my Sunday walk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and everyone
> Sad to hear about your friend Julie he would have loved to visit here as they still have plenty of big long bendy buses s traveling round Newcastle .
> Good news that Sam will be back next week . Hope you have found some energy somewhere Sam.
> Here I've got a problem with the stupid boiler it's decided to play up keeps losing pressure and is leaking , don't even want to think of spending money on repairs especially after the big hike in the gas and electric payments think I better start knitting a mask , think I saw an ideal pattern over on main this week sometime .????
> On a good note I had a lovely conversation with a lady who bought one of my romper suits a few weeks back she finally gifted it at the baby shower this week and everyone loved it . I was happy to hear that as I'm always a bit nervous when I sell one of my items wondering if they really will like it


I well remember my amazement when I first saw those buses! Sam was sounding a lot stronger when we spoke. 
That is not good the boiler is playing up.
And I am so glad you had that reassuring feedback about the romper suit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good to hear that Mariannes surgery went well hope she makes a speedy recovery .
> Fantastic news about your weight loss . Congratulations


From me too, Gwen, would you send Marianne a hug from me, when next you talk with her!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


And we look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks ladies for the new tea party. Good to hear that Sam will be back in place next time. I'm pleased you were able to get to the funeral of your friend Julie. He must've been a special man to have so many speak well of him.


Thanks Mary! It was said that he was never heard to swear, and that he always had a good word for people. I would go along with that judgement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks once again Julie for getting another week started.
> Margaret I hope your hand will not be out of action for too long, and hope you get some answers from the scan. Good to hear the good news on your Mum's health.
> Wonderful to hear that Sam feels like taking up the reins again, although all your deputies have been doing a grand job Sam.
> 
> We are supposed to be getting a hot weekend with temps up to 30c so I'm not planning on being very energetic, may even cancel my Sunday walk.


Thank you, Angela!
30C would have me reclining on my bed, with the fan blasting at me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


I did think your voice sounded stronger when we spoke, Sam. It will be great to be back to normal!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, another week has whizzed by and the teaparty begins again. Good to know Sam might be back with us soon, and more scrumptious recipes to tempt us.
We have a very foggy day today, and cold temperatures to rev up the aches and pains. Stu fancies fish for dinner tonight, so we went upto the mall and bought some John Dory fillets. I have a nice pot of bacon and veg soup thawing out for lunch later, with a loaf of freshly baked bread from the mall to accompany.
Warm hugs to all needing it. Feeling kind of sad, re yesterday's funeral so a quiet day of reflection today for us both, and get busy on cross stitch.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


Yippee. I helped out with one recipe last week and will do at least one thus week but was unable to keep up as phone battery died and had to be resurrected.

Back shortly


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joining in for the new week! I'm having a big cold salad for supper as we're 90 something degrees today and likely to reach 100F the next couple of days. Sunday is Father's Day here so I'll make scones tomorrow for the dinner...though all of the kids are away! Ah well. We will have a good meal. I got raspberries and cherries for the scones today.

My back feels better but the hip pain is still there. Bothersome.

Sending healing thoughts for the patients! Hope everyone is well soon.

Julie, your friend sounds like a wonderful person and my deepest sympathies on the loss. We have bendy buses here too and they do take skill to operate. That he will be missed so much speaks quite well of him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, another week has whizzed by and the teaparty begins again. Good to know Sam might be back with us soon, and more scrumptious recipes to tempt us.
> We have a very foggy day today, and cold temperatures to rev up the aches and pains. Stu fancies fish for dinner tonight, so we went upto the mall and bought some John Dory fillets. I have a nice pot of bacon and veg soup thawing out for lunch later, with a loaf of freshly baked bread from the mall to accompany.
> Warm hugs to all needing it. Feeling kind of sad, re yesterday's funeral so a quiet day of reflection today for us both, and get busy on cross stitch.


I think we all become reflective when we've had a loss. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joining in for the new week! I'm having a big cold salad for supper as we're 90 something degrees today and likely to reach 100F the next couple of days. Sunday is Father's Day here so I'll make scones tomorrow for the dinner...though all of the kids are away! Ah well. We will have a good meal. I got raspberries and cherries for the scones today.
> 
> My back feels better but the hip pain is still there. Bothersome.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna- bit tearful looking at the photos on the program for the funeral- but at least I have that.
I can really sympathise with hip pain!
The scones sound like they will be yummy.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Did you all know that you can renew a phone battery. As noted above, mine died so I, no choice as no funds, tried something I had heard about. 

I removed the phone battery, secured it in a ziplock bag and popped into freezer for an hour. This completely wipes the battery out, including something called charging memory. After an hour, remove from freezer, remove from bag and act on counter on a towel and cover with towel. Noe for some patience, leave it here to warm up to room temperature, takes 3 or more hours to do so. Put back into phone and put on charger. Do not turn on yet. More patience needed as it will take over 10 hours to do this first charge. If that is your problem, problem fixed. Do not do this if battery not removable, is iphones. Do not rush as can cause battery to be destroyed if charged while still frozen.

Mmm now a recipe. I loved this and it is great for feasts, bbqs and other get
togethers.

Bread dip. Warning very moorish.

1 cob loaf, top removed and insides ripped out. Set aside, needed after.

Mix together a cup of grated tasty cheese and a cup of shredded ham along with 3 thin sliced shallots. Add 600ml container of sour cream. Mix well. Put into cob loaf and put onto oven tray. 

Put loaf and lid and pieces of bread on oven tray and toast until golden.

Microwave filling in short bursts until cheese melts and mix is fairly hot. Pour into prepared loaf, put lid on and pieces of bread around, all on a serving plate. Enjoy, being careful not to burn yourself on hot filling.

Back later, phone needs a little charging up.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had echocardiogram this afternoon. My knee is feeling better but didn't sleep well so tired.
Gwen, don't know if it was cortisone shot or not but got munchies today and had grilled cheese on gluten free bread for lunch and a Diet Coke. So broke diet. Making chicken broth and hoping to go back on tomorrow and stop the munchies today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello! Marking my spot!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna- bit tearful looking at the photos on the program for the funeral- but at least I have that.
> I can really sympathise with hip pain!
> The scones sound like they will be yummy.


I'm sure mine is minimal compared to what you go through. I do hope the surgery is a complete success and you will be pain free!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Recipe sounds great, Heather. I do love bread.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have some very good news. I spoke with Sam earlier and he will be picking up the reins next week. I am so glad that he is feeling strong enough to take on this task again.
> We do have a housekeeping problem of sorts, the Summaries that have been done so faithfully each week by Margaret and Kate, and which so many of us find so helpful, have a minor crisis. This is simply that Margaret can't use her right hand as a result of the dye being fed into the tissue rather than a vein, I believe. I can take on her part this coming week, but Kate is heading out to Majorca shortly, and I have my hip replacement scheduled for the 30th. I have asked Gwen if she can help out for the week starting 23rd June, if Margaret needs relief still.
> I would however like to put out a plea to all our regulars, if anyone feels they can contribute to this task it would be less of a burden for our two stalwarts. Perhaps you could PM me if you feel you could help out?
> 
> ...


Thank you for starting us off again, Julie.

I am sorry your friend past so early in life, but what a wonderful send off to his new life. It sounds like he was a talented and loving, giving man.

Good to know Sam is feeling up to taking over again next week. You are wonderful to step in when necessary and you do a great job!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, another week has whizzed by and the teaparty begins again. Good to know Sam might be back with us soon, and more scrumptious recipes to tempt us.
> We have a very foggy day today, and cold temperatures to rev up the aches and pains. Stu fancies fish for dinner tonight, so we went upto the mall and bought some John Dory fillets. I have a nice pot of bacon and veg soup thawing out for lunch later, with a loaf of freshly baked bread from the mall to accompany.
> Warm hugs to all needing it. Feeling kind of sad, re yesterday's funeral so a quiet day of reflection today for us both, and get busy on cross stitch.


Yes, Fan, a loss does make us feel in need of quiet reflection. It's good and can help us deal with our emotions. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm sure mine is minimal compared to what you go through. I do hope the surgery is a complete success and you will be pain free!


Thank you!

I have had a bit of good news. I rang Nasir's home number but only his Mum was home, and much as we like each other we have about three words both can understand, so I said my phrase in Arabic, and she replied, and then I said goodbye. I then texted Sajad the oldest son to say the operation is to be 30th June. It sounds as if they will build the ramp I need at the back door, which is where I would prefer it, in time for the op. I mentioned that the footpath will need to be extended a bit, but given his degree is in Engineering he also could see my point about it being the obvious place. If it were built in front I would have to have bars on the windows in the computer room and my bedroom, to keep things safe, and I don't fancy living in a prison.
P.s. I was NOT impressed with the Occupational Therapist's opinion that it had to be the front, and that the back was an impossibility.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have some very good news. I spoke with Sam earlier and he will be picking up the reins next week. I am so glad that he is feeling strong enough to take on this task again.
> We do have a housekeeping problem of sorts, the Summaries that have been done so faithfully each week by Margaret and Kate, and which so many of us find so helpful, have a minor crisis. This is simply that Margaret can't use her right hand as a result of the dye being fed into the tissue rather than a vein, I believe. I can take on her part this coming week, but Kate is heading out to Majorca shortly, and I have my hip replacement scheduled for the 30th. I have asked Gwen if she can help out for the week starting 23rd June, if Margaret needs relief still.
> I would however like to put out a plea to all our regulars, if anyone feels they can contribute to this task it would be less of a burden for our two stalwarts. Perhaps you could PM me if you feel you could help out?
> 
> ...


Julie, so sorry to hear about your friend's passing. He sounds like he was a special person. I'm sure he would have been a fantastic bridge player because one of the requisites is remembering what cards have been played. I'm hopeless in that respect. I've been asked to join the bridge players here but I want to have fun playing cards, not be serious.

Good news that you spoke with Sam and that he's feeling up to taking up the reins again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for starting us off again, Julie.
> 
> I am sorry your friend past so early in life, but what a wonderful send off to his new life. It sounds like he was a talented and loving, giving man.
> 
> Good to know Sam is feeling up to taking over again next week. You are wonderful to step in when necessary and you do a great job!


Thank you, Tami! Yes it was good to feel the warmth of everyone there!

And thank you again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


Don't rush it, Sam. You have provided us with enough recipes to keep us going for many years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about your friend's passing. He sounds like he was a special person. I'm sure he would have been a fantastic bridge player because one of the requisites is remembering what cards have been played. I'm hopeless in that respect. I've been asked to join the bridge players here but I want to have fun playing cards, not be serious.
> 
> Good news that you spoke with Sam and that he's feeling up to taking up the reins again.


Thank you, Liz! I would be absolutely hopeless at Bridge in that case! I used to enjoy five hundred- but my style is very erratic.

I am so glad Sam is feeling that bit stronger.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Angela!
> 30C would have me reclining on my bed, with the fan blasting at me!


It was 32C here today and I had a difficult time out walking with Candy. She didn't mind the heat at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Angela!
> 30C would have me reclining on my bed, with the fan blasting at me!


We are in the upper 80'sF. Humidity is about 45% so no too bad but the breeze has died off.

I am sitting on the inside steps in the RV while DH is laying under the outside steps trying to "repair " them. Aka jury rig them until we get parts next week. When we left the campground on Tuesday the steps didn't retract. He got under and looked at it and ordered parts Wednesday or Thursday. They are going to general delivery to our next stop. Good thing. He has discovered that the gears are broken, but the motor is ok. He is trying to fasten them so they will stay retracted. That means that I will need either very long legs or a short step ladder! Oh well. For a couple of days I can deal with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was 32C here today and I had a difficult time out walking with Candy. She didn't mind the heat at all.


Goodness me! Obviously you're not walking on pavement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in the upper 80'sF. Humidity is about 45% so no too bad but the breeze has died off.
> 
> I am sitting on the inside steps in the RV while DH is laying under the outside steps trying to "repair " them. Aka jury rig them until we get parts next week. When we left the campground on Tuesday the steps didn't retract. He got under and looked at it and ordered parts Wednesday or Thursday. They are going to general delivery to our next stop. Good thing. He has discovered that the gears are broken, but the motor is ok. He is trying to fasten them so they will stay retracted. That means that I will need either very long legs or a short step ladder! Oh well. For a couple of days I can deal with it.


Hoping for a 'quick fix'!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have had a bit of good news. I rang Nasir's home number but only his Mum was home, and much as we like each other we have about three words both can understand, so I said my phrase in Arabic, and she replied, and then I said goodbye. I then texted Sajad the oldest son to say the operation is to be 30th June. It sounds as if they will build the ramp I need at the back door, which is where I would prefer it, in time for the op. I mentioned that the footpath will need to be extended a bit, but given his degree is in Engineering he also could see my point about it being the obvious place. If it were built in front I would have to have bars on the windows in the computer room and my bedroom, to keep things safe, and I don't fancy living in a prison.
> P.s. I was NOT impressed with the Occupational Therapist's opinion that it had to be the front, and that the back was an impossibility.


I'm glad that Sajad was agreeable to building the ramp at the back door. Hope they have it done before you're home from surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that Sajad was agreeable to building the ramp at the back door. Hope they have it done before you're home from surgery.


That would be fantastic!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness me! Obviously you're not walking on pavement!


Yes, we are although there is grass next to the pavement. Candy doesn't seem to mind it although I try to get her on to the grass. She's a tough cookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, we are although there is grass next to the pavement. Candy doesn't seem to mind it although I try to get her on to the grass. She's a tough cookie.


Wow, I would have thought it burnt her foot pads!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a notice in the mail yesterday. Now that I'm coming up to 80, I have to go to a special session for drivers. No driving test just a visual and question test. I've often wondered why they didn't want us to take a driving test. Of course, there's no accounting for the mentality of our department of transport.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, I would have thought it burnt her foot pads!


Me too. I was concerned about that but she doesn't seem to be bothered. I keep trying to drag her on to the grass but she maintains she wants to stay on the walk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so think I'll do some work in the kitchen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Tami! Yes it was good to feel the warmth of everyone there!
> 
> And thank you again!


You are most welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for a 'quick fix'!


Me too. The part looks to be on its way. DH is still underneath doing something to it. I am inside it and rather warm. I could open windows but I will no sooner get them opened and either he will be finished or it will start to rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad that Sajad was agreeable to building the ramp at the back door. Hope they have it done before you're home from surgery.


 :sm24:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my place for later before my message vanishes again. trying this for the 4th time. page 4


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Our weather is turning hot also. I did expect that to happen. June really hasn't been too bad.

My sympathies for those that have lost friends and love ones. It is never easy to say good-by.

It's nice to hear that everyone's surgeries are either scheduled or were successful. Now to not try to do too much!

Sam, glad you are getting back to normal. Don't worry about the recipes, I don't cook!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Did you all know that you can renew a phone battery. As noted above, mine died so I, no choice as no funds, tried something I had heard about.
> 
> I removed the phone battery, secured it in a ziplock bag and popped into freezer for an hour. This completely wipes the battery out, including something called charging memory. After an hour, remove from freezer, remove from bag and act on counter on a towel and cover with towel. Noe for some patience, leave it here to warm up to room temperature, takes 3 or more hours to do so. Put back into phone and put on charger. Do not turn on yet. More patience needed as it will take over 10 hours to do this first charge. If that is your problem, problem fixed. Do not do this if battery not removable, is iphones. Do not rush as can cause battery to be destroyed if charged while still frozen.
> 
> ...


I know some young lads that will love this dip, it has their favorite foods in it. I do hope your phone battery is fixed and it holds a charge for a long time. I must tell James about this too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Joining in for the new week! I'm having a big cold salad for supper as we're 90 something degrees today and likely to reach 100F the next couple of days. Sunday is Father's Day here so I'll make scones tomorrow for the dinner...though all of the kids are away! Ah well. We will have a good meal. I got raspberries and cherries for the scones today.
> 
> My back feels better but the hip pain is still there. Bothersome.
> 
> ...


The first time I saw bendy bus was when we went to Disney, they are fun to ride in


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Please if anyone willing to help out with the summaries can you PM me as I generally co-ordinate them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


Make sure you don't over do things, we are happy to have you back. It was good to see you again. I'll try to post a few photos as soon as I can. Sending lots of hugs and healing energy your way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks once again Julie for getting another week started.
> Margaret I hope your hand will not be out of action for too long, and hope you get some answers from the scan. Good to hear the good news on your Mum's health.
> Wonderful to hear that Sam feels like taking up the reins again, although all your deputies have been doing a grand job Sam.
> 
> We are supposed to be getting a hot weekend with temps up to 30c so I'm not planning on being very energetic, may even cancel my Sunday walk.


Oh that is way too hot for me. I think cancelling your walk is a good idea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and everyone
> Sad to hear about your friend Julie he would have loved to visit here as they still have plenty of big long bendy buses s traveling round Newcastle .
> Good news that Sam will be back next week . Hope you have found some energy somewhere Sam.
> Here I've got a problem with the stupid boiler it's decided to play up keeps losing pressure and is leaking , don't even want to think of spending money on repairs especially after the big hike in the gas and electric payments think I better start knitting a mask , think I saw an ideal pattern over on main this week sometime .????
> On a good note I had a lovely conversation with a lady who bought one of my romper suits a few weeks back she finally gifted it at the baby shower this week and everyone loved it . I was happy to hear that as I'm always a bit nervous when I sell one of my items wondering if they really will like it


My goodness lady all of your work is exquisite, anyone not liking what you knit has no taste what so ever. In my opinion that is. I do hope the boiler is fixed without to much cost.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand. 

Rookie, sorry for your loss.

Darowil, I'm so sorry your mother has cancer but glad there is a good result. Hoping your hand recovers soon.

Thinking of all of you and hoping those with chronic pain will manage to find a way to deal with it until out of pain. It is indeed difficult to live in pain like that.

My company left Monday and DH got home Wednesday. It is lovely having him home. Tonight I finally got to the outside deck windows and hosed off some of the siding. Oh dear, it has green moss growing on it and on the house siding. We will have the deck painted and he said he will power wash it and that part of the house so hope that gets rid of it for now. It will be so nice to have the deck looking nice.

I'll try and attach a photo of our trip to Toronto to see my Uncle Clarence and his wife. He is the one that is 86 and still plays hockey and baseball on teams. I sure do love my sisters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry, I seem to have given everyone the impression that Margaret's dye injection went wrong, but this isn't the case - it was supposed to be injected into the tissue and not into a vein. However she was having to keep her hand elevated for now and was hoping it would not be too swollen in the morning, and as this is her dominant hand she was having problems trying to type with her left hand. She asked me to let everyone know and now she'll be wishing she hadn't! :sm12: :sm09:


It was meant to go in vein so it was botched- technology knows much better than the person where it is going. Also means reading the scan will be harder as no contrast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Me too. I was concerned about that but she doesn't seem to be bothered. I keep trying to drag her on to the grass but she maintains she wants to stay on the walk.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are most welcome!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too. The part looks to be on its way. DH is still underneath doing something to it. I am inside it and rather warm. I could open windows but I will no sooner get them opened and either he will be finished or it will start to rain.


One of Murphy's Laws?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Our weather is turning hot also. I did expect that to happen. June really hasn't been too bad.
> 
> My sympathies for those that have lost friends and love ones. It is never easy to say good-by.
> 
> ...


Especially when you've been hoping it would be something passing, but that is in God's Hands.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> The first time I saw bendy bus was when we went to Disney, they are fun to ride in


They are great fun when you are tired, after a long day's study and lectures and have a long ride home- I used go to the very back, and the swaying was so relaxing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


The family likeness is very strong.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too. The part looks to be on its way. DH is still underneath doing something to it. I am inside it and rather warm. I could open windows but I will no sooner get them opened and either he will be finished or it will start to rain.


We should have the parts by Tuesday. At least according to email tracking. DH brought everything in so he could look at it in good light. Motor is shot also. Good thing he ordered it all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my place for later before my message vanishes again. trying this for the 4th time. page 4


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Good to see you post. You have a nice looking family. You look great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was meant to go in vein so it was botched- technology knows much better than the person where it is going. Also means reading the scan will be harder as no contrast.


???? Ouch. I hope the scan can be read and they can figure out what is wrong. I won't be home all week, so I won't be able to help with the summary. I will be lucky if I can keep up at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of Murphy's Laws?


Yes, but it is 10 years old. The steps automatically extend and retract to drive and can be either left out or. E retracted when sitting still depending on the need. We have had good use out of it. We had a bolt break a couple of years ago, but was an easy and inexpensive fix. Besides, things only. Real when in use and needed! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, but it is 10 years old. The steps automatically extend and retract to drive and can be either left out or. E retracted when sitting still depending on the need. We have had good use out of it. We had a bolt break a couple of years ago, but was an easy and inexpensive fix. Besides, things only. Real when in use and needed! ????


 :sm24: Right! As you say, only things.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us. 
Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started. 
Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work. 
Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us.
> Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
> Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started.
> Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work.
> Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


 :sm24: Must take a nana-nap!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Right! As you say, only things.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, I left caught up, came back from yoga and got dinner on and now I'm 5 pages behind. 
David is home, it's official, he leaves Sunday for Landover, Maryland, he's not thrilled, he knows that those New England towns have small twisty roads. 
Sam, welcome back into the frey, it will be good to see your recipes again, but Julie's done a superb job of filling in for you. 
David is playing my new guitar, lol, he always seems to appreciate mine more than his, probably because mine are all used and broken in. :sm23: 
Okay, off to finish dinner and get caught up with all you speed chatters here. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have some very good news. I spoke with Sam earlier and he will be picking up the reins next week. I am so glad that he is feeling strong enough to take on this task again.
> We do have a housekeeping problem of sorts, the Summaries that have been done so faithfully each week by Margaret and Kate, and which so many of us find so helpful, have a minor crisis. This is simply that Margaret can't use her right hand as a result of the dye being fed into the tissue rather than a vein, I believe. I can take on her part this coming week, but Kate is heading out to Majorca shortly, and I have my hip replacement scheduled for the 30th. I have asked Gwen if she can help out for the week starting 23rd June, if Margaret needs relief still.
> I would however like to put out a plea to all our regulars, if anyone feels they can contribute to this task it would be less of a burden for our two stalwarts. Perhaps you could PM me if you feel you could help out?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke to Marianne and her surgery went well. As expected, hand was still numb this afternoon but starting to have some pain but does have meds for it.
> 
> Darowil hope you will recover from your tests quickly. How terrible that the dye injection was botched (or so it seems). Praying that results will be good and whatever is causing you discomfort quickly remedied. If you do NOT need me next Friday the 23rd to begin compiling the info for the next summary that will be needed on the 30th please just let me know. I will be glad to fill in for you if needed though. Kate, Julie sent me your email address so I can send it to you in a timely fashion if I am needed.
> 
> Weight update...am not down to 218 lbs....have lost 35 total. And, speaking of diets, it is time to fix dinner. TTYL


Great that surgery went well, but I'm sure that she's missing her baby, so hugs on both counts. 
35# is great Gwen!!! You are definitely well on your way. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and everyone
> Sad to hear about your friend Julie he would have loved to visit here as they still have plenty of big long bendy buses s traveling round Newcastle .
> Good news that Sam will be back next week . Hope you have found some energy somewhere Sam.
> Here I've got a problem with the stupid boiler it's decided to play up keeps losing pressure and is leaking , don't even want to think of spending money on repairs especially after the big hike in the gas and electric payments think I better start knitting a mask , think I saw an ideal pattern over on main this week sometime .????
> On a good note I had a lovely conversation with a lady who bought one of my romper suits a few weeks back she finally gifted it at the baby shower this week and everyone loved it . I was happy to hear that as I'm always a bit nervous when I sell one of my items wondering if they really will like it


Oh dear, it sure does seem to pour on you doesn't it? I hope that it's a fairly easy fix and not too expensive, you kind of need the boiler. 
Wonderful feedback on your items, we know they are fabulous but it's always nice to hear that they went over well as a gift and such. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry, I seem to have given everyone the impression that Margaret's dye injection went wrong, but this isn't the case - it was supposed to be injected into the tissue and not into a vein. However she was having to keep her hand elevated for now and was hoping it would not be too swollen in the morning, and as this is her dominant hand she was having problems trying to type with her left hand. She asked me to let everyone know and now she'll be wishing she hadn't! :sm12: :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, another week has whizzed by and the teaparty begins again. Good to know Sam might be back with us soon, and more scrumptious recipes to tempt us.
> We have a very foggy day today, and cold temperatures to rev up the aches and pains. Stu fancies fish for dinner tonight, so we went upto the mall and bought some John Dory fillets. I have a nice pot of bacon and veg soup thawing out for lunch later, with a loaf of freshly baked bread from the mall to accompany.
> Warm hugs to all needing it. Feeling kind of sad, re yesterday's funeral so a quiet day of reflection today for us both, and get busy on cross stitch.


HUGS!!!! Losses do that to us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Did you all know that you can renew a phone battery. As noted above, mine died so I, no choice as no funds, tried something I had heard about.
> 
> I removed the phone battery, secured it in a ziplock bag and popped into freezer for an hour. This completely wipes the battery out, including something called charging memory. After an hour, remove from freezer, remove from bag and act on counter on a towel and cover with towel. Noe for some patience, leave it here to warm up to room temperature, takes 3 or more hours to do so. Put back into phone and put on charger. Do not turn on yet. More patience needed as it will take over 10 hours to do this first charge. If that is your problem, problem fixed. Do not do this if battery not removable, is iphones. Do not rush as can cause battery to be destroyed if charged while still frozen.
> 
> ...


That's good information to have, thank you for sharing it, so glad that it worked for you also. :sm24: 
Great recipe! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had echocardiogram this afternoon. My knee is feeling better but didn't sleep well so tired.
> Gwen, don't know if it was cortisone shot or not but got munchies today and had grilled cheese on gluten free bread for lunch and a Diet Coke. So broke diet. Making chicken broth and hoping to go back on tomorrow and stop the munchies today.


Great that your knee is feeling better. 
It's better to just go ahead and have a small amount of what you are craving than to ignore it, as you'll really jump off the diet at some point and munch on everything, don't count it as a broke diet, just a day to reset. Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have had a bit of good news. I rang Nasir's home number but only his Mum was home, and much as we like each other we have about three words both can understand, so I said my phrase in Arabic, and she replied, and then I said goodbye. I then texted Sajad the oldest son to say the operation is to be 30th June. It sounds as if they will build the ramp I need at the back door, which is where I would prefer it, in time for the op. I mentioned that the footpath will need to be extended a bit, but given his degree is in Engineering he also could see my point about it being the obvious place. If it were built in front I would have to have bars on the windows in the computer room and my bedroom, to keep things safe, and I don't fancy living in a prison.
> P.s. I was NOT impressed with the Occupational Therapist's opinion that it had to be the front, and that the back was an impossibility.


That's great!
Tell the OT that the back works best for you, so the back is where it will be, when they are the one having to go in and out regularly, you'll take their opinion into consideration, maybe. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! David put in the mileage from here to Landover, MD and it didn't even give hours, it said one day, no hours. :sm06: :sm23: 
He's trying to work out his route now in advance of heading out, he likes to have a clue. 
Oh dear, he was trying to look at options on his phone, then said, I don't even have my map book with me (why do men not just ask their wives?) I got up and pulled out the new map book I had gotten him in like, September. lol He asked why we had a new one. :sm16:
It's quite entertaining to listen to him trying to figure out a route. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are in the upper 80'sF. Humidity is about 45% so no too bad but the breeze has died off.
> 
> I am sitting on the inside steps in the RV while DH is laying under the outside steps trying to "repair " them. Aka jury rig them until we get parts next week. When we left the campground on Tuesday the steps didn't retract. He got under and looked at it and ordered parts Wednesday or Thursday. They are going to general delivery to our next stop. Good thing. He has discovered that the gears are broken, but the motor is ok. He is trying to fasten them so they will stay retracted. That means that I will need either very long legs or a short step ladder! Oh well. For a couple of days I can deal with it.


Good that he can fix it, and wonderful that it's not the motor, that would totally suck.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, we are although there is grass next to the pavement. Candy doesn't seem to mind it although I try to get her on to the grass. She's a tough cookie.


Ryssa doesn't mind it either, she goes out and sits on the concrete blocks around the chive patch, that's her "safe spot" where Gizmo leaves her alone. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Marking my place for later before my message vanishes again. trying this for the 4th time. page 4


Hi Caren! Hope you made it home without any major delays, it was wonderful to have time with you and Jamie on Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Great photo! He looks so happy to have you all around him. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We should have the parts by Tuesday. At least according to email tracking. DH brought everything in so he could look at it in good light. Motor is shot also. Good thing he ordered it all!


Yuck, but good that he planned for the worse and ordered everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us.
> Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
> Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started.
> Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work.
> Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


You tie flies that many of us could only dream to tie, and now that you have a bit more time, you'll be knitting things you didn't think you would. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I sunburned myself while gardening today, not too bad, but I definitely needed to put some aloe on it, one day I'll learn to put sunscreen on *before* I go out to do yard work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I left caught up, came back from yoga and got dinner on and now I'm 5 pages behind.
> David is home, it's official, he leaves Sunday for Landover, Maryland, he's not thrilled, he knows that those New England towns have small twisty roads.
> Sam, welcome back into the frey, it will be good to see your recipes again, but Julie's done a superb job of filling in for you.
> David is playing my new guitar, lol, he always seems to appreciate mine more than his, probably because mine are all used and broken in. :sm23:
> Okay, off to finish dinner and get caught up with all you speed chatters here. :sm04:


Thanks so much, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great!
> Tell the OT that the back works best for you, so the back is where it will be, when they are the one having to go in and out regularly, you'll take their opinion into consideration, maybe. :sm24:


And especially when I would have to have bars on my bedroom windows to feel safe- not prepared to be imprisoned- besides I really need access to the clothes line!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! David put in the mileage from here to Landover, MD and it didn't even give hours, it said one day, no hours. :sm06: :sm23:
> He's trying to work out his route now in advance of heading out, he likes to have a clue.
> Oh dear, he was trying to look at options on his phone, then said, I don't even have my map book with me (why do men not just ask their wives?) I got up and pulled out the new map book I had gotten him in like, September. lol He asked why we had a new one. :sm16:
> It's quite entertaining to listen to him trying to figure out a route. :sm09:


LOL! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And especially when I would have to have bars on my bedroom windows to feel safe- not prepared to be imprisoned- besides I really need access to the clothes line!


Bars would not be a fun architectural addition for sure. 
Access to the clothes line is a must.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well since Marla has decided we need to go to the farmers market in Scottsbluff in the morning, it starts at 8am, I need to hit the hay. 
See you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My goodness lady all of your work is exquisite, anyone not liking what you knit has no taste what so ever. In my opinion that is. I do hope the boiler is fixed without to much cost.


Thank you Caren , I'm hoping BIL can fix it and I only have to pay for the part


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, good to see your posts. I was getting worried and sent you a pm. You certainly are a good looking family.
Speaking of missing people, does anyone know how Melanie is?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Joining in for the new week! I'm having a big cold salad for supper as we're 90 something degrees today and likely to reach 100F the next couple of days. Sunday is Father's Day here so I'll make scones tomorrow for the dinner...though all of the kids are away! Ah well. We will have a good meal. I got raspberries and cherries for the scones today.
> 
> My back feels better but the hip pain is still there. Bothersome.
> 
> ...


It's father's day here this Sunday too 
I love cherry scones never had raspberry in them maybe I should try that now I'm getting raspberries off for the plant oldest son got me 
Do hope your back is pain free soon . I too have noticed when I get back ache that it tends to move about .


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kay, thank you, that cheers me. Hoping your sunburn heals quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had echocardiogram this afternoon. My knee is feeling better but didn't sleep well so tired.
> Gwen, don't know if it was cortisone shot or not but got munchies today and had grilled cheese on gluten free bread for lunch and a Diet Coke. So broke diet. Making chicken broth and hoping to go back on tomorrow and stop the munchies today.


Glad to hear that your knee is feeling better Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope all the fixing goes well. Safe travels to David.

I've been working on a crochet project, saw something on Ravelry and wanted to try it. Off to bed soon for me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, it sure does seem to pour on you doesn't it? I hope that it's a fairly easy fix and not too expensive, you kind of need the boiler.
> Wonderful feedback on your items, we know they are fabulous but it's always nice to hear that they went over well as a gift and such. :sm24:


The boiler is fairly new 4 years and been nothing but trouble since I got it , the old boiler lasted 30 years and never ever needed a repair only got rid of it because it started getting noisy when first turned on , this one has had 2 problems already and needed a repair after the second year and now needs another one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, thanks for the great start. I'm glad you managed to get to your friends funeral, it sounds like he was a wonderful man who will be sorely missed.

Thanks Kate & Margaret for doing the summary 

Sonja, I hope the boiler isn't too expensive to fix & im not at all surprised to hear your romper was a hit, everything you make us beautifully done.

Sam, I'm glad you are improving to the point where you will be back at the helm next week
Well, I've just read page 1 & there are already 7 pages so I'd best get reading.

DH was out & about this evening so I sat in front of the TV watching Outlander & cutting more quilt squares, I'm going to keep cutting til I'm through this box of stuff, I don't know how many I've got but the stack must be a foot tall now. It will take ages to sew them together & make lots if quilt tops but at least once cut they won't take up much space


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Please if anyone willing to help out with the summaries can you PM me as I generally co-ordinate them.


I believe Julie has already recruited Gwen and may be getting PMs from others.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great your landlord will get the ramp in place fir you.

Heather, thanks for the recipe, I've had something similar that was very good.

Sorleena, hope your back quits bugging soon.

Daralene, you have a lovely looking family. I'm glad you had a good visit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


Wonderful photo. I have very fond memories of my godfather, Uncle Clarence.

We sure missed you at KAP, but know that you've had so much going on. How was Bill's trip?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot. I have skimmed through the end of last week and Margaret I hope your hand/arm is improved today. I gather the dye still "worked" even though they didnt get it in your vein? 

It was actually a nice sunny day here today, still cold but the sun was lovely. 

Thanks again ladies for another new week. 

Sam I hope you are starting to feel a bit stronger and better. Is the medication for helping appetite working?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie and everyone
> Sad to hear about your friend Julie he would have loved to visit here as they still have plenty of big long bendy buses s traveling round Newcastle .
> Good news that Sam will be back next week . Hope you have found some energy somewhere Sam.
> Here I've got a problem with the stupid boiler it's decided to play up keeps losing pressure and is leaking , don't even want to think of spending money on repairs especially after the big hike in the gas and electric payments think I better start knitting a mask , think I saw an ideal pattern over on main this week sometime .????
> On a good note I had a lovely conversation with a lady who bought one of my romper suits a few weeks back she finally gifted it at the baby shower this week and everyone loved it . I was happy to hear that as I'm always a bit nervous when I sell one of my items wondering if they really will like it


I hope the boiler fix isnt too expensive. :sm19:

Your work is gorgeous Sonja, you have no need to be nervous about people liking your items. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? Ouch. I hope the scan can be read and they can figure out what is wrong. I won't be home all week, so I won't be able to help with the summary. I will be lucky if I can keep up at all.


Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.

Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear about your friend's passing. He sounds like he was a special person. I'm sure he would have been a fantastic bridge player because one of the requisites is remembering what cards have been played. I'm hopeless in that respect. I've been asked to join the bridge players here but I want to have fun playing cards, not be serious.
> 
> Good news that you spoke with Sam and that he's feeling up to taking up the reins again.


I'm like you Liz. I love playing card games with the family but I'm too busy sorting out my own hand to remember what anyone else has laid. I tried learning bridge once but did not do well! You're right, card games are for fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us.
> Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
> Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started.
> Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work.
> Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


Sounds like retirement didn't last long!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for the great start. I'm glad you managed to get to your friends funeral, it sounds like he was a wonderful man who will be sorely missed.
> 
> Thanks Kate & Margaret for doing the summary
> 
> ...


 Thank you bonnie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have had a bit of good news. I rang Nasir's home number but only his Mum was home, and much as we like each other we have about three words both can understand, so I said my phrase in Arabic, and she replied, and then I said goodbye. I then texted Sajad the oldest son to say the operation is to be 30th June. It sounds as if they will build the ramp I need at the back door, which is where I would prefer it, in time for the op. I mentioned that the footpath will need to be extended a bit, but given his degree is in Engineering he also could see my point about it being the obvious place. If it were built in front I would have to have bars on the windows in the computer room and my bedroom, to keep things safe, and I don't fancy living in a prison.
> P.s. I was NOT impressed with the Occupational Therapist's opinion that it had to be the front, and that the back was an impossibility.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


That is a lovely photo of you all. Good to have you back, we have missed you. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was meant to go in vein so it was botched- technology knows much better than the person where it is going. Also means reading the scan will be harder as no contrast.


Aaah, that is what I was wondering.... that the contrast hadnt worked. I hope they still get a good reading and you dont have to have another one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Bars would not be a fun architectural addition for sure.
> Access to the clothes line is a must.


That is for real!
Have not been able to access it safely ever since I moved in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well since Marla has decided we need to go to the farmers market in Scottsbluff in the morning, it starts at 8am, I need to hit the hay.
> See you all tomorrow, sweet dreams.


Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's father's day here this Sunday too
> I love cherry scones never had raspberry in them maybe I should try that now I'm getting raspberries off for the plant oldest son got me
> Do hope your back is pain free soon . I too have noticed when I get back ache that it tends to move about .


Our Fathers' Day doesn't happen till September.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler is fairly new 4 years and been nothing but trouble since I got it , the old boiler lasted 30 years and never ever needed a repair only got rid of it because it started getting noisy when first turned on , this one has had 2 problems already and needed a repair after the second year and now needs another one


Oh dear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I sunburned myself while gardening today, not too bad, but I definitely needed to put some aloe on it, one day I'll learn to put sunscreen on *before* I go out to do yard work.


 :sm19: Oh dear, yes sunscreen does work best before you go out in the hot sun. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, thanks for the great start. I'm glad you managed to get to your friends funeral, it sounds like he was a wonderful man who will be sorely missed.
> 
> Thanks Kate & Margaret for doing the summary
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie- he will be missed not least by his little adopted daughter, Ezra, she's only five but the two were almost inseparable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I believe Julie has already recruited Gwen and may be getting PMs from others.


Only Gwen, so far, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great your landlord will get the ramp in place fir you.
> 
> Heather, thanks for the recipe, I've had something similar that was very good.
> 
> ...


It was such a good thing to hear! They are working on fixing up the house uphill- needed work badly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. I have skimmed through the end of last week and Margaret I hope your hand/arm is improved today. I gather the dye still "worked" even though they didnt get it in your vein?
> 
> It was actually a nice sunny day here today, still cold but the sun was lovely.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.
> 
> Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


I am so glad you are feeling better, you had me worried!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Marking my spot. I have skimmed through the end of last week and Margaret I hope your hand/arm is improved today. I gather the dye still "worked" even though they didnt get it in your vein?
> 
> It was actually a nice sunny day here today, still cold but the sun was lovely.
> 
> ...


The dye was useless- so will be read without the contrast. Makes it harder to read- and I suspect not as accurate although the nurse didn't say. I think she may have been fairly new to the job not that she said anything just an impression I got.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope the boiler fix isnt too expensive. :sm19:
> 
> Your work is gorgeous Sonja, you have no need to be nervous about people liking your items. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy, 
How is your little family doing ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy,
> How is your little family doing ?


They are going well thanks. Baby Penelope had her first lot of immunisation yesterday. Serena was very interested in how the injections were given. LOL. Penelope was pretty miserable and sooky later in the day and I havent heard yet how they went overnight. So she is 6 weeks old already! Gosh it just goes too fast. She is getting to be a little pudding now. LOL. And starting to smile and "tell little stories" as little babies do....so cute.

Serena is doing great. She is so much fun, a real delight. Very good value, has everyone laughing. :sm11: They were here on Thursday and on my lounge wall I have a photo of my DS holding DD. DS would have been 6 and DS about 4 months..... Serena looks at it and says.... oh there is Penelope and me! LOL. Well Serena and Penelope both look like their mother and my DS and DD look very alike...so it kinda made sense. Funny.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Fathers' Day doesn't happen till September.


Ours is the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The dye was useless- so will be read without the contrast. Makes it harder to read- and I suspect not as accurate although the nurse didn't say. I think she may have been fairly new to the job not that she said anything just an impression I got.


 :sm25: Mmmm. Not good really. She really should have taken the iv out and done it again when you questioned it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm25: Mmmm. Not good really. She really should have taken the iv out and done it again when you questioned it.


Well that would have been nice for me. But must trust machines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are going well thanks. Baby Penelope had her first lot of immunisation yesterday. Serena was very interested in how the injections were given. LOL. Penelope was pretty miserable and sooky later in the day and I havent heard yet how they went overnight. So she is 6 weeks old already! Gosh it just goes too fast. She is getting to be a little pudding now. LOL. And starting to smile and "tell little stories" as little babies do....so cute.
> 
> Serena is doing great. She is so much fun, a real delight. Very good value, has everyone laughing. :sm11: They were here on Thursday and on my lounge wall I have a photo of my DS holding DD. DS would have been 6 and DS about 4 months..... Serena looks at it and says.... oh there is Penelope and me! LOL. Well Serena and Penelope both look like their mother and my DS and DD look very alike...so it kinda made sense. Funny.


I'm green with envy , love babies and toddlers , not so keen when they get older ???? your 2 sound delightful . Hope little Penelope is now over her immunisations


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> The dye was useless- so will be read without the contrast. Makes it harder to read- and I suspect not as accurate although the nurse didn't say. I think she may have been fairly new to the job not that she said anything just an impression I got.


Contrast does usually show up more detail than without. I would think they would call you back again if they had any concerns about any area that they felt they wanted to look at in more detail.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Contrast does usually show up more detail than without. I would think they would call you back again if they had any concerns about any area that they felt they wanted to look at in more detail.


Not sure I want to go back there again!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not sure I want to go back there again!


 :sm19: Well I wouldnt be letting the same nurse do it anyway. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just don't overdo. Glad you are back at the helm.


thewren said:


> i'm not sure about more energy - just the thought i should get back into things. recipes start again next friday. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One of the things I like about this diet is if you break the diet you just go right back to it. No big deal. Life just happens that way sometimes. LOL. Hope the cortisone shot continues to help with the knee. Hope the echocardiogram had good results.



sassafras123 said:


> Had echocardiogram this afternoon. My knee is feeling better but didn't sleep well so tired.
> Gwen, don't know if it was cortisone shot or not but got munchies today and had grilled cheese on gluten free bread for lunch and a Diet Coke. So broke diet. Making chicken broth and hoping to go back on tomorrow and stop the munchies today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.
> 
> Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


Good to hear that you're doing better. Hope it's permanent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't realize you were hitting the road again. Where are you headed this time? Hope Merle is able to repair the steps soon as I don't see your legs getting longer any time soon...LOL. BE CAREFUL climbing down from the RV. Sure don't need you getting hurt!


tami_ohio said:


> We are in the upper 80'sF. Humidity is about 45% so no too bad but the breeze has died off.
> 
> I am sitting on the inside steps in the RV while DH is laying under the outside steps trying to "repair " them. Aka jury rig them until we get parts next week. When we left the campground on Tuesday the steps didn't retract. He got under and looked at it and ordered parts Wednesday or Thursday. They are going to general delivery to our next stop. Good thing. He has discovered that the gears are broken, but the motor is ok. He is trying to fasten them so they will stay retracted. That means that I will need either very long legs or a short step ladder! Oh well. For a couple of days I can deal with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that would have been nice for me. But must trust machines.[/quote
> 
> I hope you're able to get a reading and not go through it again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure I want to go back there again!


I don't blame you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture Daralene! You are so tiny now. Amazing that your uncle is so active still. Your family must have tremendous genes!


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, sorry the motor is also shot. Good thing he knows how to work on things like this.



tami_ohio said:


> We should have the parts by Tuesday. At least according to email tracking. DH brought everything in so he could look at it in good light. Motor is shot also. Good thing he ordered it all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, thank you, that cheers me. Hoping your sunburn heals quickly.


:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The boiler is fairly new 4 years and been nothing but trouble since I got it , the old boiler lasted 30 years and never ever needed a repair only got rid of it because it started getting noisy when first turned on , this one has had 2 problems already and needed a repair after the second year and now needs another one


They certainly don't make anything to last these days, it's sad beyond.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got yarn to make a knocker too. Any tips on doing it/them?


flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us.
> Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
> Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started.
> Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work.
> Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have seen her on facebook and she and Gage both seem to be doing okay.


sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, good to see your posts. I was getting worried and sent you a pm. You certainly are a good looking family.
> Speaking of missing people, does anyone know how Melanie is?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got yarn to make a knocker too. Any tips on doing it/them?


 Go to the Knitted Knockers org home page. They have lots of tips and several ways to do them, bottom up, top down, magic loop and on dpns. All the patterns are there as well so you can choose which way you want to knit them. I tried the dpns, on which I am a miserable failure with my arthritis hands, but am finding the magic loop with a 24 inch cord best. The 16 inch cord is way to short. I also use the shorter knit picks needles on the ends of the cords. There are 3 tutorials that really help to see what is going on. MY LYS owner, Ted, gives us the yarn for free and we bring the end product back to him which he stuffs and takes to the Huntsman Cancer Center in SLC. He suggests doing them without nipples as that is what most of the requests are for. Be sure to look at the list of approved cotton yarns as they don't want them made out of any other brands of yarns as the other brands do not work right for softness nor for longevity. I am excited to hear how you do. I bet you can make a full pair in no time at all. 
Off to see my opthalmologist, then home to continue the knitting while the IRobot does the vacuuming. A beautiful summer day here, but already getting very warm. Supposed to get up to 101 today. Glad the AC is still working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Joyce. I did get one of the approved yarns (a kit from Craftsy) and will go look at the tips. I have some short needles and 24" cable. Will probably strt them tonight. Wish I had a place to drop them off but guess I'll have to mail them. Will leave off the nipples as your friend suggests too. Wish I could get the yarn for free!



flyty1n said:


> Go to the Knitted Knockers org home page. They have lots of tips and several ways to do them, bottom up, top down, magic loop and on dpns. All the patterns are there as well so you can choose which way you want to knit them. I tried the dpns, on which I am a miserable failure with my arthritis hands, but am finding the magic loop with a 24 inch cord best. The 16 inch cord is way to short. I also use the shorter knit picks needles on the ends of the cords. There are 3 tutorials that really help to see what is going on. MY LYS owner, Ted, gives us the yarn for free and we bring the end product back to him which he stuffs and takes to the Huntsman Cancer Center in SLC. He suggests doing them without nipples as that is what most of the requests are for. Be sure to look at the list of approved cotton yarns as they don't want them made out of any other brands of yarns as the other brands do not work right for softness nor for longevity. I am excited to hear how you do. I bet you can make a full pair in no time at all.
> Off to see my opthalmologist, then home to continue the knitting while the IRobot does the vacuuming. A beautiful summer day here, but already getting very warm. Supposed to get up to 101 today. Glad the AC is still working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to tackle some house cleaning. UGH! TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's father's day here this Sunday too
> I love cherry scones never had raspberry in them maybe I should try that now I'm getting raspberries off for the plant oldest son got me
> Do hope your back is pain free soon . I too have noticed when I get back ache that it tends to move about .


I miss my raspberry canes! Nothing like fresh berries.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One of the things I like about this diet is if you break the diet you just go right back to it. No big deal. Life just happens that way sometimes. LOL. Hope the cortisone shot continues to help with the knee. Hope the echocardiogram had good results.


Exactly. It's just a stumble--doesn't mean you abandon the journey! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have a wildfire up north. I don't know if we'll get the smoke or not but it is a problem for some already and the people have had to evacuate. I had a very dry nose this morning and low humidity and hot air keeps fires going. I really hope it isn't a bad fire season. 

Need to get the cat box cleaned and thaw the berries for scones. May do a bit of sewing today. Bonnie, I relate to your big stack of squares! I looked at the Missouri Star Quilt Company daily deal yesterday but resisted--the budget said no!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's father's day here this Sunday too
> I love cherry scones never had raspberry in them maybe I should try that now I'm getting raspberries off for the plant oldest son got me
> Do hope your back is pain free soon . I too have noticed when I get back ache that it tends to move about .


My friend who was a physio always said that it is a good sign when back pain starts to move.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I did get one of the approved yarns (a kit from Craftsy) and will go look at the tips. I have some short needles and 24" cable. Will probably strt them tonight. Wish I had a place to drop them off but guess I'll have to mail them. Will leave off the nipples as your friend suggests too. Wish I could get the yarn for free!


So glad you are joining me in this charity effort. I watched all 3 tutorials on Youtube by these ladies and learned quite a bit. You can mail them unstuffed to save postage, as it says on their web site. Ted says that there is a great need and our Huntsman takes everything he has to distribute as needed, most of it locally.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are joining me in this charity effort. I watched all 3 tutorials on Youtube by these ladies and learned quite a bit. You can mail them unstuffed to save postage, as it says on their web site. Ted says that there is a great need and our Huntsman takes everything he has to distribute as needed, most of it locally.


I made them bottom up, though of course technique is personal preference. Definitely a worthy cause. Blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.
Liz, I, too, would rather have fun than play competitively, so I no longer play bridge. Even in computer scrabble if we look boxed in I will open board rather than go for points.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not sure I want to go back there again!


Don't blame you I wouldn't be to keen either , certainly would ask for a different nurse


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Exactly. It's just a stumble--doesn't mean you abandon the journey! :sm24:


Sorlenna, thank you, like Kay's comment, this cheers me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got yarn to make a knocker too. Any tips on doing it/them?


My craft group are knitting them too . The yarn was bought out of the funds enough for all of us to knit 4.we all had a laugh when the local Bobby popped in for a drink and asked what we were all knitting


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was meant to go in vein so it was botched- technology knows much better than the person where it is going. Also means reading the scan will be harder as no contrast.


They'll manage just fine without the contrast. I'm allergic to contrast dye - the first time I had it, I was hospitalized with a severe migraine until the dye was out of my system. It's plastered all over my medical records that I'm allergic to the stuff, and I tease the medical team that they are really going to earn their money reading my CAT scans or MRIs. It's amazing how they do just as well with the results, it just takes them a little longer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Go to the Knitted Knockers org home page. They have lots of tips and several ways to do them, bottom up, top down, magic loop and on dpns. All the patterns are there as well so you can choose which way you want to knit them. I tried the dpns, on which I am a miserable failure with my arthritis hands, but am finding the magic loop with a 24 inch cord best. The 16 inch cord is way to short. I also use the shorter knit picks needles on the ends of the cords. There are 3 tutorials that really help to see what is going on. MY LYS owner, Ted, gives us the yarn for free and we bring the end product back to him which he stuffs and takes to the Huntsman Cancer Center in SLC. He suggests doing them without nipples as that is what most of the requests are for. Be sure to look at the list of approved cotton yarns as they don't want them made out of any other brands of yarns as the other brands do not work right for softness nor for longevity. I am excited to hear how you do. I bet you can make a full pair in no time at all.
> Off to see my opthalmologist, then home to continue the knitting while the IRobot does the vacuuming. A beautiful summer day here, but already getting very warm. Supposed to get up to 101 today. Glad the AC is still working.


I've copied the patterns, but no yarn yet. I guess I need to get some yarn and give it a go. I really didn't realize there was such a huge need. I figured most wanted the prosthesis. However, Joy did say that they are very expensive.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Poledra & flyty1n* I saw this on the main forum and thought you could help out? :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I left caught up, came back from yoga and got dinner on and now I'm 5 pages behind.
> David is home, it's official, he leaves Sunday for Landover, Maryland, he's not thrilled, he knows that those New England towns have small twisty roads.
> Sam, welcome back into the frey, it will be good to see your recipes again, but Julie's done a superb job of filling in for you.
> David is playing my new guitar, lol, he always seems to appreciate mine more than his, probably because mine are all used and broken in. :sm23:
> Okay, off to finish dinner and get caught up with all you speed chatters here. :sm04:


I'm with you on that! I missed one day and was behind 50 pages!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Very hot here today 29c but humidity is low and there is a slight breeze so now I'm all done with housework and shopping I'm sat in the shade with mishka chillaxing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got yarn to make a knocker too. Any tips on doing it/them?


Gwen: JackLou is making some too. She has a charity and pattern she's working with so worth checking out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Go to the Knitted Knockers org home page. They have lots of tips and several ways to do them, bottom up, top down, magic loop and on dpns. All the patterns are there as well so you can choose which way you want to knit them. I tried the dpns, on which I am a miserable failure with my arthritis hands, but am finding the magic loop with a 24 inch cord best. The 16 inch cord is way to short. I also use the shorter knit picks needles on the ends of the cords. There are 3 tutorials that really help to see what is going on. MY LYS owner, Ted, gives us the yarn for free and we bring the end product back to him which he stuffs and takes to the Huntsman Cancer Center in SLC. He suggests doing them without nipples as that is what most of the requests are for. Be sure to look at the list of approved cotton yarns as they don't want them made out of any other brands of yarns as the other brands do not work right for softness nor for longevity. I am excited to hear how you do. I bet you can make a full pair in no time at all.
> Off to see my opthalmologist, then home to continue the knitting while the IRobot does the vacuuming. A beautiful summer day here, but already getting very warm. Supposed to get up to 101 today. Glad the AC is still working.


This sounds like the one JackLou mentioned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ours is the same.


 :sm24: re: Fathers' Day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am at the lake for the weekend, and this morning there was the biggest snapping turtle ???? I've ever seen in the back yard. We are all staying clear of him or her! DD is doing some painting in the caretaker's cabin, SIL is working on a boat, and Grandma is minding DGS. Sky is blue and about 70 F, but we are supposed to get rain today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Poledra & flyty1n* I saw this on the main forum and thought you could help out? :sm09:


DH got a kick out of this one too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am at the lake for the weekend, and this morning there was the biggest snapping turtle ???? I've ever seen in the back yard. We are all staying clear of him or her! DD is doing some painting in the caretaker's cabin, SIL is working on a boat, and Grandma is minding DGS. Sky is blue and about 70 F, but we are supposed to get rain today.


Sounds like an idyllic day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, a day at the lake sounds wonderful. Our desert to get to 112F this weekend, Palm Springs to 120F.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year. 

I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ???? 

I need to take a picture of the tea pot that Matthew made, it fits nicely with my collection, I have 5 now, unfortunately the one I won in the auction was broken and the sugar bowl also. But I have a nice cream picture ???? 

I need to get off for a while, C is going to supervise me taking a shower, (witch means she will be sitting outside of the door ready to help if I have problems. She worries too much, I know my limitations and sure not going to do anything risky, lol.

Loves and hugs for everyone, this family is wonderful, beautiful and I am blessed to be a part of????????????❤❤❤


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Poledra & flyty1n* I saw this on the main forum and thought you could help out? :sm09:


 :sm04: I could combine my hobbies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


Love and hugs to you, Marianne!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

SO glad I don't have to stuff them. I missed that when reading.


flyty1n said:


> So glad you are joining me in this charity effort. I watched all 3 tutorials on Youtube by these ladies and learned quite a bit. You can mail them unstuffed to save postage, as it says on their web site. Ted says that there is a great need and our Huntsman takes everything he has to distribute as needed, most of it locally.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


So good to see you! Continued healing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne, it's very good to see you! I hope the pain doesn't get too intense. Remember it's healing pain and that might help. Always worked for me after dental work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the digest. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> SO glad I don't have to stuff them. I missed that when reading.


I understood it that the recipient would decide how firmly to stuff it so sent mine flat.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne, I certainly hope that you do not have too much pain. Take your meds in order to stay ahead of it. I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.
> 
> Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


I'm glad the arm is better 
I won't volunteer for duties at this time as we are going to be away the beginning of July, not sure for how long, depending on the weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm like you Liz. I love playing card games with the family but I'm too busy sorting out my own hand to remember what anyone else has laid. I tried learning bridge once but did not do well! You're right, card games are for fun.


I rarely play cards, when I was young, my Ontario relatives loved to play Euchre but that's not a game played in the west. I played kids games- Old Maid, Crazy Eights & Snap - when my boys were young & recently bought a deck to play with the GKs . I never learned to play any of the other common games here- Crib & Kaiser


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yuck, but good that he planned for the worse and ordered everything.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie- he will be missed not least by his little adopted daughter, Ezra, she's only five but the two were almost inseparable.


That's sad but at least at 5 she should have memories of him


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren , I'm hoping BIL can fix it and I only have to pay for the part


That would be great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The dye was useless- so will be read without the contrast. Makes it harder to read- and I suspect not as accurate although the nurse didn't say. I think she may have been fairly new to the job not that she said anything just an impression I got.


Will they consider redoing it since the nurse screwed up the contrast?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are going well thanks. Baby Penelope had her first lot of immunisation yesterday. Serena was very interested in how the injections were given. LOL. Penelope was pretty miserable and sooky later in the day and I havent heard yet how they went overnight. So she is 6 weeks old already! Gosh it just goes too fast. She is getting to be a little pudding now. LOL. And starting to smile and "tell little stories" as little babies do....so cute.
> 
> Serena is doing great. She is so much fun, a real delight. Very good value, has everyone laughing. :sm11: They were here on Thursday and on my lounge wall I have a photo of my DS holding DD. DS would have been 6 and DS about 4 months..... Serena looks at it and says.... oh there is Penelope and me! LOL. Well Serena and Penelope both look like their mother and my DS and DD look very alike...so it kinda made sense. Funny.


It's hard to believe she's 6 weeks already.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.
> 
> Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


That would be a good idea. If I am home on a week that is needed, I would be willing to help. It just doesn't work if we are on the road or like when we went out west over the winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I miss my raspberry canes! Nothing like fresh berries.


Did you have rasberries where you live now? I would have thought it would be too hot & dry for them there. Too bad you aren't closer, I picked so many last year that I don't need to pick any this year except for eating fresh & often can't find anyone to come pick so they go to waste.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Bonnie- he will be missed not least by his little adopted daughter, Ezra, she's only five but the two were almost inseparable.


I will keep little Ezra in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are going well thanks. Baby Penelope had her first lot of immunisation yesterday. Serena was very interested in how the injections were given. LOL. Penelope was pretty miserable and sooky later in the day and I havent heard yet how they went overnight. So she is 6 weeks old already! Gosh it just goes too fast. She is getting to be a little pudding now. LOL. And starting to smile and "tell little stories" as little babies do....so cute.
> 
> Serena is doing great. She is so much fun, a real delight. Very good value, has everyone laughing. :sm11: They were here on Thursday and on my lounge wall I have a photo of my DS holding DD. DS would have been 6 and DS about 4 months..... Serena looks at it and says.... oh there is Penelope and me! LOL. Well Serena and Penelope both look like their mother and my DS and DD look very alike...so it kinda made sense. Funny.


???? Love the things little ones say!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure I want to go back there again!


Don't blame you for that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a wildfire up north. I don't know if we'll get the smoke or not but it is a problem for some already and the people have had to evacuate. I had a very dry nose this morning and low humidity and hot air keeps fires going. I really hope it isn't a bad fire season.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and thaw the berries for scones. May do a bit of sewing today. Bonnie, I relate to your big stack of squares! I looked at the Missouri Star Quilt Company daily deal yesterday but resisted--the budget said no!


I won't look at the daily deals???? I've been doing quite good about only buying extra to go with things I already have but last winter I bought some flying geese fabric & used it as borders in my most recent project, it looks so good I did order some more of it
http://www.stitchitcentral.ca/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=dabd919f25e7aa3825ffb4abbf4d3907&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=QF646&Store_Code=S&search=Concepts&searchoffset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=

I hope they get the fires under control quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a good idea. If I am home on a week that is needed, I would be willing to help. It just doesn't work if we are on the road or like when we went out west over the winter.


Tami & Gwen: You'd both be great additions to the summary ladies. Not having dependable access to wifi would be an issue, for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't realize you were hitting the road again. Where are you headed this time? Hope Merle is able to repair the steps soon as I don't see your legs getting longer any time soon...LOL. BE CAREFUL climbing down from the RV. Sure don't need you getting hurt!


Only to Indiana for the week. The parts will be waiting for us at the post office there. I will be very careful going in and out. I have a step stool I use for an extra if the regular steps are too high when we level it. You're right, my legs aren't going to get any longer! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear, sorry the motor is also shot. Good thing he knows how to work on things like this.


Good thing he ordered it all, not knowing exactly what was wrong. He figured he would have a spare for what didn't need replaced. Labor prices per hour are enormous so I'm glad he can do some of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are doing well & not much pain yet, hopefully it stays that way.
Too bad your teapot got broke.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a wildfire up north. I don't know if we'll get the smoke or not but it is a problem for some already and the people have had to evacuate. I had a very dry nose this morning and low humidity and hot air keeps fires going. I really hope it isn't a bad fire season.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and thaw the berries for scones. May do a bit of sewing today. Bonnie, I relate to your big stack of squares! I looked at the Missouri Star Quilt Company daily deal yesterday but resisted--the budget said no!


Sending prayers that the fire I quickly out and no loss to people or property. Hope there aren't too many fires this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good thing he ordered it all, not knowing exactly what was wrong. He figured he would have a spare for what didn't need replaced. Labor prices per hour are enormous so I'm glad he can do some of it.


It's always good to have a handy husband provided you can get them to do what needs done????I'm still waiting for mine to fix the cord on my grandmas lamp that my aunt gave me. The cord was so frayed it's a fire danger so he was to fix it.
DH does most of the vehicle maintenance around here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My craft group are knitting them too . The yarn was bought out of the funds enough for all of us to knit 4.we all had a laugh when the local Bobby popped in for a drink and asked what we were all knitting


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Poledra & flyty1n* I saw this on the main forum and thought you could help out? :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne, it's very good to see you! I hope the pain doesn't get too intense. Remember it's healing pain and that might help. Always worked for me after dental work.


Marianne, my feelings exactly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up with you chatty crew. So best get moving.
DS sent over 2 pair of jeans to be patched &I have 2 other pair needing hemming.
Another dreary morning here, a bit or rain overnight again.

We are invited to a wedding today but will only go to the dance as the wedding is at 2 & the dance at 9 & it's a 40 minute drive to the location out in the middle of nowhere so it's not like we could go there & entertain ourselves in between, not even a restaurant to go & have supper. This is a neighbors son who is friends with my youngest, not sure if DS will go with us or is still staying clear of all booze so can drive himself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I rarely play cards, when I was young, my Ontario relatives loved to play Euchre but that's not a game played in the west. I played kids games- Old Maid, Crazy Eights & Snap - when my boys were young & recently bought a deck to play with the GKs . I never learned to play any of the other common games here- Crib & Kaiser


I only play UNO! Growing up we played Rotten using 2 decks plus jokers. Same as Uno.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good news


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you have rasberries where you live now? I would have thought it would be too hot & dry for them there. Too bad you aren't closer, I picked so many last year that I don't need to pick any this year except for eating fresh & often can't find anyone to come pick so they go to waste.


The fabric is great for a border. My raspberries were in Kentucky. Here we have to buy. I looked at the "fresh" but they didn't look very fresh so bought frozen. I want to cry thinking of any going to waste! I guess the critters will have a feast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's always good to have a handy husband provided you can get them to do what needs done????I'm still waiting for mine to fix the cord on my grandmas lamp that my aunt gave me. The cord was so frayed it's a fire danger so he was to fix it.
> DH does most of the vehicle maintenance around here.


I'd do the cord myself - it was a 4-H project many years ago. I am grateful for a handy husband.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


 :sm24: Terrific!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: Terrific!


????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's sad but at least at 5 she should have memories of him


I would hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I will keep little Ezra in my prayers.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami & Gwen: You'd both be great additions to the summary ladies. Not having dependable access to wifi would be an issue, for sure.


It sure is! And out in the desert in some of the places we were we didn't have dependable data or cell coverage either. We almost always had cell signal but that didn't mean we had data.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maryland is not in new england. lol --- sam




Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I left caught up, came back from yoga and got dinner on and now I'm 5 pages behind.
> David is home, it's official, he leaves Sunday for Landover, Maryland, he's not thrilled, he knows that those New England towns have small twisty roads.
> Sam, welcome back into the frey, it will be good to see your recipes again, but Julie's done a superb job of filling in for you.
> David is playing my new guitar, lol, he always seems to appreciate mine more than his, probably because mine are all used and broken in. :sm23:
> Okay, off to finish dinner and get caught up with all you speed chatters here. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm finally caught up with you chatty crew. So best get moving.
> DS sent over 2 pair of jeans to be patched &I have 2 other pair needing hemming.
> Another dreary morning here, a bit or rain overnight again.
> 
> We are invited to a wedding today but will only go to the dance as the wedding is at 2 & the dance at 9 & it's a 40 minute drive to the location out in the middle of nowhere so it's not like we could go there & entertain ourselves in between, not even a restaurant to go & have supper. This is a neighbors son who is friends with my youngest, not sure if DS will go with us or is still staying clear of all booze so can drive himself.


Have fun. Sunny and 88F here. Damien has a baseball game at 6:30. I'm thinking about going. We will see. I don't have much energy today. Not sleeping well again. Guess I'm going to have to start tracking my intake for a while to see if it's food/drink related.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


WooHoo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looking more for someone willing to be an extra backup on an ongoing basis. Normally Sam opening and 3 on the summaries works but occasionally a couple of us are missing at once- and with Julie definitely out of the loop for a week and me maybe depending on what is going on we thought it a good idea to have some extra backup. So it won't be often but will generally be a whole week at a time.
> 
> Arm is feeling almost normal so that is good. I'm feeling about my current normal- maybe eaten slightly more in fact.


Glad your arm is feeling better, hopefully the scan will show nothing to worry about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm19: Oh dear, yes sunscreen does work best before you go out in the hot sun. LOL.


 :sm09: It didn't hurt, just itched, the aloe did the job and I can't even feel it now, hopefully it'll just tan and not peel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure I want to go back there again!


I can totally understand that thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a wildfire up north. I don't know if we'll get the smoke or not but it is a problem for some already and the people have had to evacuate. I had a very dry nose this morning and low humidity and hot air keeps fires going. I really hope it isn't a bad fire season.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and thaw the berries for scones. May do a bit of sewing today. Bonnie, I relate to your big stack of squares! I looked at the Missouri Star Quilt Company daily deal yesterday but resisted--the budget said no!


I hope they get the fire out quickly, I'm with you, I really hope it's not a bad season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Poledra & flyty1n* I saw this on the main forum and thought you could help out? :sm09:


 :sm23: 
David said for that to happen, I have to go with, that he only specializes in lip peircings. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you on that! I missed one day and was behind 50 pages!


I left this morning and came back to another 11 pages. lol 
Much easier to catch up on 11 than 50 though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


Great that the fingers are getting feeling back, hopefully it will happen slowly enough that the pain won't be tooooo bad when it comes on. 
Love and hugs for you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello everyone. So glad to hear Sam is doing better. The service for Julie's friend sounded amazing. How lovely to have someone like that in your life. DH and I were talking about living a long time and I mentioned that it is nice if one has their health, but it is what we do with our life not how long. Sounds like he affected so many people's lives that he will certainly live on for a very long time in their hearts. Sadly, it is often the good ones that go way too early and quite hard to understand.
> 
> Rookie, sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...


What a lovely picture of you with your sisters and uncle. Don't overdo cleaning the deck and siding. I had a discussion the other day about painting the deck. It may peel if water gets under the paint. Ask me how I know. I haven't even stained mine just cleaned it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: I could combine my hobbies!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd do the cord myself - it was a 4-H project many years ago. I am grateful for a handy husband.


I would do it if it was a normal cord but this one needs " shrink wrap " on the antique cord, if he doesn't soon do it I may take it to a place in Lloydminster


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Sorrow for the lost friends by death of everyone. Parting is so sad sometimes, but one does remember the great people one has known and the good examples they are to us.
> Thank you for the new week Julie, Kate and summary ladies (hope I have that correct). Hoping Sam is really feeling much better in a week.
> Sorry for Darowils hand. An extravasation of contrast material is most painful. I am having a hard time understanding why her complaint of pain was not take seriously by those attending her. A painful IV is always to be immediately looked at, checked for blood return by lowering the IV bottle and if no blood return, automatically discontinued and a new IV started.
> Hot today and to be moreso tomorrow. A routine eye exam for me (hx of glaucoma in my family) tomorrow. I am hoping that when/if glaucoma comes, it can be discovered early. Thus every 6 month exams with a great opthalmologist with whom I used to work.
> Did a long "fill in" day today as one of the regulars had foot surgery. Am also on the schedule to do a long room on Monday. Not complaining as a bit of extra income is always welcome. The knitted knocker is finally coming along, about 1/4 of the way done. I have committed to making at least one pair and have the yarn for 3 pair, so must learn this as a new skill. How I envy the skills of those who knit the beautiful knitted items I see on this forum.


I sure hope you don't get glaucoma. My brother has it and it's kept in check. I'm sure your knitting is lovely. Don't belittle yourself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


Ooh!!! That will be great fun, how exciting! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! David put in the mileage from here to Landover, MD and it didn't even give hours, it said one day, no hours. :sm06: :sm23:
> He's trying to work out his route now in advance of heading out, he likes to have a clue.
> Oh dear, he was trying to look at options on his phone, then said, I don't even have my map book with me (why do men not just ask their wives?) I got up and pulled out the new map book I had gotten him in like, September. lol He asked why we had a new one. :sm16:
> It's quite entertaining to listen to him trying to figure out a route. :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ryssa doesn't mind it either, she goes out and sits on the concrete blocks around the chive patch, that's her "safe spot" where Gizmo leaves her alone. lol


Our pets have some quirky habits. When I put lipstick on, Candy thinks it's time for her walk. Speaking of which, I'd better take her out now. Am going out with my brother and his family to celebrate my great nephew's 16th birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely picture of you with your sisters and uncle. Don't overdo cleaning the deck and siding. I had a discussion the other day about painting the deck. It may peel if water gets under the paint. Ask me how I know. I haven't even stained mine just cleaned it.


We didn't paint or stain ours, its pressure treated lumber & we just use a hand sprayer & put Thompson water seal on it every couple of years , its 30+ yrs old & as good as the day it was built with hardly any work


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> maryland is not in new england. lol --- sam


You are correct, but it's one of those states that has awful traffic and city layouts that aren't really semi friendly I think. lol 
He did finally get his route all figured out, praying he doesn't get onto any one way streets or no trucks allowed routes or anything like that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We didn't paint or stain ours, its pressure treated lumber & we just use a hand sprayer & put Thompson water seal on it every couple of years , its 30+ yrs old & as good as the day it was built with hardly any work


My brother did the same and his is 15 years old and still excellent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our pets have some quirky habits. When I put lipstick on, Candy thinks it's time for her walk. Speaking of which, I'd better take her out now. Am going out with my brother and his family to celebrate my great nephew's 16th birthday.


They certainly do! lol
LOL!!! If Marla walks in and I go to the kitchen, they all get in their kennels waiting for a goodie, some days they are really confused because we don't go anywhere so no goodie. lol
HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DN.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm like you Liz. I love playing card games with the family but I'm too busy sorting out my own hand to remember what anyone else has laid. I tried learning bridge once but did not do well! You're right, card games are for fun.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up again so off to knit on a rainy day. Actually enjoying the cooler rainy weather, makes for a nice day at home. See you all later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


I so want to learn how to play a dulcimer! They have lessons but you have to be making or own one. I don't see buying one before I know I am able to play the thing, ????


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that the fingers are getting feeling back, hopefully it will happen slowly enough that the pain won't be tooooo bad when it comes on.
> Love and hugs for you too.


Thank you, I am so glad that this is working! DS had to figure the problem, think he said something about the cookies, just am so glad to be able to "see "everyone again! I do have an issue with typing on the keyboard so just using the one on the screen.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> David said for that to happen, I have to go with, that he only specializes in lip peircings. :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would do it if it was a normal cord but this one needs " shrink wrap " on the antique cord, if he doesn't soon do it I may take it to a place in Lloydminster


Can't you just replace the whole cord?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> David said for that to happen, I have to go with, that he only specializes in lip peircings. :sm23:


ROTFL!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


That's awesome.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Joyce. I did get one of the approved yarns (a kit from Craftsy) and will go look at the tips. I have some short needles and 24" cable. Will probably strt them tonight. Wish I had a place to drop them off but guess I'll have to mail them. Will leave off the nipples as your friend suggests too. Wish I could get the yarn for free!


So glad you are making the knockers, I thought about it but at least for the next few weeks I won't be able to knit at all???????? maybe when he casts it I will be able to use my fingers and that should be enough!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have fun. Sunny and 88F here. Damien has a baseball game at 6:30. I'm thinking about going. We will see. I don't have much energy today. Not sleeping well again. Guess I'm going to have to start tracking my intake for a while to see if it's food/drink related.


I hope that turns around for you. I think I'm getting there. Slept for two three hour sessions last night. Not great, but getting better than it was.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Time for another pill, C is right on top of the pill routine, guess I should lay down and ice bag for a while. 

Take good care,
Loves and hugs,
Marianne


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sure hope you don't get glaucoma. My brother has it and it's kept in check. I'm sure your knitting is lovely. Don't belittle yourself.


Not glaucoma but residual nerve damage from a bad case of herpes in my eye. However, rest of the eyes look good. Thanks for your kind concern. Will see Dr again 9 Sep for another check. Do have dry eyes and am to use lubricant drops for that, especially when I am concentrating on my knitting. So, all is as good as it is going to get.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Time for another pill, C is right on top of the pill routine, guess I should lay down and ice bag for a while.
> 
> Take good care,
> Loves and hugs,
> Marianne


So thankful for C and she's taking such good care if you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so want to learn how to play a dulcimer! They have lessons but you have to be making or own one. I don't see buying one before I know I am able to play the thing, ????


I think there are YouTube clips on how to make one out of cardboard, or you might see if you could rent or borrow one they are really easy to play and strings don't hurt fingers so you don't need to build up calluses like a guita, lovely sweet, mellow sound. Hope you have some luck.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.

Best wishes to all.


Chris


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Chris, welcome back.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 

Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in 
You 16 inch.

Sorry to hear about the botched IV but hope they can do the reading without it. Marianne, glad to hear that you are home and on the path to healing. There are fires out in Arizona near Fort Huachuca, where my mother and sister live. Hoping the fire fighters are able to get all of them extinguished without any loss of life or too much damage to the environment. Will keep everyone in my prayers.

Some of you may have seen my picture of Lila on Facebook. She wanted to go right back out after we come in and parked her self under my steering wheel looking at me through the holes. She then got in the back and barked at me once so I took her back out and she wandered around sniffing at everything. She is now sleeping soundly in her bed. 

Off to knit and do some reading on my Kindle.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Chris


Good to see you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


Which square ones are you using?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


Such a sweet pup! I envy you. I have had to make hard choices about what I want for my forthcoming 70th birthday. As it happened, a dog came second to a trip down to Provence later this year. In a few years, I may be too old to do the travelling, so then the dog will be the highest priority. But at least I have good options to choose between. Even to have options is a luxury, for which I am thankful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".

My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.

I fell a good 2 weeks back carrying some earth to the rear of my home, twisted my foot below the ankle and also my right knee.
How embarrassing!!!! Of course there was no one around to help me so had to hobble back to my house which took me over 1/2 an hour. Believe me I said many bad words once inside,lol!
I think I've mentioned this all before. Next day off to Cardiologist, he's put me onto Lipitor .05% which is meant to be the lowest dosage. Friday night I hardly slept a neighbor took me to ER.

Pretty sure I've already said all this, lol! This is what happens when we don't or can't keep up with KTP.

Some good days/nights others bad. Did I tell you all how I managed to finally get in and out of bed or trying to turnover in bed. Well this was the genus coming out in me,lol! I used a King-size pillowcase, put both my legs in there and each time I needed to turn over or get in/out of bed I would pull on the top/opening and hoist my legs over in the direction I wanted to go.
Oh I thought I was a Mermaid, lol!

Wont go on and on but have had a pretty rough 2 weeks, but well and truly on the mend now, even went to a garage sale this morning, haven't been to one in donkey's years, had fun there even had a ride in a golf-cart, woo hoo! 

Have also managed to wash and dry 7 loads of laundry (1 more to go) as I haven't ventured to the lower level to do any washing over the past few weeks, but was running short of underwear, towels etc. Now have plenty of clean clothes, sheets, blankets, etc., etc.

Julie so pleased to read you will soon be operated on your Hip, I have been reading along, so know what's been happening on KTP.

Sam am pleased to hear you are also on the mend and seems you and everyone else had a fantastic time at KPP. I do hope to be able to come down one year and have a good chit-chat with you all and as Budasha said we could try and ask others to come with us. Oh I know we would all have such fun. But I'm not making any promises due to family.

Hope all are well or on the mend, so much is going on with so many of you. Love all the photo's that you are all posting. So enjoyable for many of us who can't participate daily but at least read daily all the news etc that goes on, on KTP.

Marianne818 seems I've been reading you are now on an iPad and are able to send replies to KTP but that you are sometimes having problems with your hand or something like that. I"m on my Laptop right now but I'm pretty sure you are able to speak your message onto KTP by using the icon at the bottom of the iPad. Now I maybe wrong and will have to wait till later as my iPad is re-charging but will look and see if it's possible.

You speak to the iPad and it types your message as you talk. Have done this with a few emails and love it. Mind you one has to check what it's typed as it's not always accurate.

Off to unload my last wash and into the dryer, then I need to make my bed etc., etc.

Oh we had a Tornado warning mid aternoon but was then canceled, scary, scary.

Catch you all later.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so want to learn how to play a dulcimer! They have lessons but you have to be making or own one. I don't see buying one before I know I am able to play the thing, ????


I never thought about a dulcimer! Don't they sit on the lap, or do you hold them like a guitar? I think they are often called lap harps?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

They sit across your lap. Dulcimer stands for sweet sound.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Kiwifrau. It sounds like you have had quite a time of it lately. Glad you're on the mend now. So sorry to hear of your Uncle's passing but what a grand old age. Good that you could watch the funeral online. 
I love the voice recognition on my laptp too, though you do have to proof read what has been typed. Sometimes it's hilarious reading!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back to our "missing"! Good to see these lovely people again. 

I've been crocheting today, using up some worsted cotton that I don't know what else to do with and making some soap savers (bags). They make handy gifts as I have a lot of soap I've made. And I replace mine every so often too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, Lila is adorable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that turns around for you. I think I'm getting there. Slept for two three hour sessions last night. Not great, but getting better than it was.


Might be caffeine. Thursday and Friday are the 2 days I usually have tea. The rest of the time I drink water. Slept good at KAP!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Time for another pill, C is right on top of the pill routine, guess I should lay down and ice bag for a while.
> 
> Take good care,
> Loves and hugs,
> Marianne


Good you are keeping up on them. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not glaucoma but residual nerve damage from a bad case of herpes in my eye. However, rest of the eyes look good. Thanks for your kind concern. Will see Dr again 9 Sep for another check. Do have dry eyes and am to use lubricant drops for that, especially when I am concentrating on my knitting. So, all is as good as it is going to get.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I think there are YouTube clips on how to make one out of cardboard, or you might see if you could rent or borrow one they are really easy to play and strings don't hurt fingers so you don't need to build up calluses like a guita, lovely sweet, mellow sound. Hope you have some luck.


I have a cardboard one! Never learned to play it though


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't you just replace the whole cord?


I had thought that but it's some really weird connection I Couldn't get apart & my neighbor is an electrician & he said I should keep the antique cord & just put this shrink wrap on each wire.- it has 2,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Chris


Good to see you again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


Will add them to my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


Sending my sympathy re your uncle. Sorry also to hear about your foot/ankle. Hope it is healing well. Good to see you post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had thought that but it's some really weird connection I Couldn't get apart & my neighbor is an electrician & he said I should keep the antique cord & just put this shrink wrap on each wire.- it has 2,


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not glaucoma but residual nerve damage from a bad case of herpes in my eye. However, rest of the eyes look good. Thanks for your kind concern. Will see Dr again 9 Sep for another check. Do have dry eyes and am to use lubricant drops for that, especially when I am concentrating on my knitting. So, all is as good as it is going to get.


Great it's not glaucoma. Must have been a nasty eye infection to damage nerves. I've been told shingles can cause eye damage if on the face.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lynette, docs want you to take statins at night, but some are said to cause insomnia.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are finally on the mend..great idea to use the pillowcase for moving your sore leg.
My iPad has a microphone icon at the bottom of my keybord. I've never tried talking into it but the option is there, not sure if it was on my old iPad so may depend which one you have.
My condolences on the loss if your uncle, he certainly lived to a grand age. Was he in New Zealand or Germany? Great you could virtually attend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Hope it stays down and you can fet some rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Did you hear about the US destroyer than ran into the cargo ship? Someone must sure have been asleep as you would think they would have radar functioning & with the size if the Pacific you would think the chances near impossible.

We had a 10 minute dump of rain just after lunch, came down in a wall of water, good thing it didn't last long but kept me out of the garden. I spent the afternoon cutting more squares, about one more afternoon & I will have the job done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Hope you are feeling better by morning


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you, I am so glad that this is working! DS had to figure the problem, think he said something about the cookies, just am so glad to be able to "see "everyone again! I do have an issue with typing on the keyboard so just using the one on the screen.????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So thankful for C and she's taking such good care if you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Chris


We're just glad to have you back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


I hope that they get the fires under control and there is no loss of property or life also, I hope that you family doesn't need to evacuate. 
Lila is adorable and knows what she wants. lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Which square ones are you using?


Kollage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Hope you aren't getting sick again. Please don't wait if it continues.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

WooHooo! Our boys won 29-0!!!!! I am home. Ready to plug the phone in and get in the shower. I kept texting DH with the score.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathy, Lila is adorable.


 She's a good dog. I've had her for 3 years. Got her at a shelter in Casa Grande in 2014 Memorial Day weekend. They thought she was 8 so is now 11. She rarely barks; mostly at me when I ignore her or she wants out, squirrels and stray cats. She travels well even when I have hundreds of miles to drive. Luckily was potty trained and does well on a leash. I couldn't ask for a better pet. Now I want more chis but am limited to her. Maybe when I really retire, i.e.:stop driving and settle down.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, lots of you tube videos on how to play, that's how I learned basics, really really easy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about the loss of your Uncle but it's great you could be there virtually, it sounds like he had a good long life, loved by many.
OUCH! I'm glad you're healing, that's sounds painful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Sam, worries for you. Did they check to make sure you don't have an ulcer or esophageal inflammation of some sort? Prayers you will feel better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Milk is good, has fat and protein so if it does the job drink as much as you want. I do hope though that the dry heaves are gone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry, hoping you feel tons better tomorrow. Please be careful and monitor your water intake. Dehydration will make you feel much worse and is dangerous.
Fan, my condolences on the loss of your uncle, he sounds like a wonderful man. I'm impressed with your ingenuity re: pillowcase.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, Lila sounds like she comforts you, as Maya does me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you hear about the US destroyer than ran into the cargo ship? Someone must sure have been asleep as you would think they would have radar functioning & with the size if the Pacific you would think the chances near impossible.
> 
> We had a 10 minute dump of rain just after lunch, came down in a wall of water, good thing it didn't last long but kept me out of the garden. I spent the afternoon cutting more squares, about one more afternoon & I will have the job done


I wondered what had happened as a friend whose son just came out of the Navy posted asking for prayers for the Fitzgerald but didn't ask and hadn't seen or heard. This is the article I just saw from one of our local papers.

http://www.morningjournal.com/general-news/20170617/search-continues-for-us-sailors-after-ship-crash-off-japan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Snap....looked everywhere and can not find my knockers yarn. Put it somewhere before going to KAP and now can't remember where (actually thought I took it with me but not in any of my bags). Ordered some more from craftsy so will knit something else small tonight. Decided to knit some Pocket Pals by Val Love. Had ordered her booklet earlier and it came in while I was at KAP. Just finished my first one; like to do it because it gives me practice in some colorwork...carrying yarn up the side and also across the back. He's only about 3.5" tall. Working on the girl now. Must say I don't think the author/designer writes very clear directions but I've managed to work through them. Do love all the designs for the different dolls. There are about 19 different ones along with a roll up pouch/bed that holds 4 and individual pouches you can knit for them.



Sorlenna said:


> I understood it that the recipient would decide how firmly to stuff it so sent mine flat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was quite young my mom and her friends played Canasta and I learned to play it then but haven't the faintest idea how to play it now. When Scrabble came out mom and her friends quite Canasta and played Scrabble instead. Now I don't have anyone usually to play the games with but loved playing both games.


tami_ohio said:


> I only play UNO! Growing up we played Rotten using 2 decks plus jokers. Same as Uno.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! I wondered if you were still trying to play. I know you will enjoy it immensely. 


sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I think there are YouTube clips on how to make one out of cardboard, or you might see if you could rent or borrow one they are really easy to play and strings don't hurt fingers so you don't need to build up calluses like a guita, lovely sweet, mellow sound. Hope you have some luck.


Thank you, I may check out the different groups, being near the Appalachian Mountains I am sure to find one that is willing to allow me to sit in or better yet to actually play one! Cindi just said she found a site that shows how to make one???? 
Again thank you for putting the bug in C's brain, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lila is so darn cute! I'm glad you have her for company on the road.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was quite young my mom and her friends played Canasta and I learned to play it then but haven't the faintest idea how to play it now. When Scrabble came out mom and her friends quite Canasta and played Scrabble instead. Now I don't have anyone usually to play the games with but loved playing both games.


I used to play Canasta also. And like you, haven't a clue how to play now! I love to play games, but it is hard to play by yourself! Guess that's why I play games on the internet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness you've had a rough couple of weeks. Glad things seem to be on the upswing now.


kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, take care of yourself. What about a milk shake? I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will feel better tomorrow and that something will appeal to your taste buds. Dry heaves are horrible. 


thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to play Canasta also. And like you, haven't a clue how to play now! I love to play games, but it is hard to play by yourself! Guess that's why I play games on the internet!


I was that way with backgammon. I played with my best friend in high school (her dad taught me) and now? Pfft. No idea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, your pocket pal is so cute!

{{{{Sam}}}} Take it easy. May this pass quickly and tomorrow you'll be feeling much better.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.

Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.

Gwen and Daralene, congrats on your weight loss. You are both looking great.

Margaret, hope they find out what is wrong soon and that you are soon back to normal.

Julie, glad you have a date for your surgery. I hope you get the same pain relief that I had after my hip replacement.

Here is a run down of our trip: 

Week 1: Florence and some medieval villages in nearby Tuscan countryside, then 3 days in Cinque Terre (beautiful villages on northern Italian coast)

Week 2, part of Week 3: cruise taking in Sicily, Mykonos, Rhodes, Santorini, Athens and Naples

Week 3: Venice, Slovenia

Week 4: Slovenia, Croatia

Week 5: Vienna with a 1 day excursion to Budapest

See why we are exhausted!

I took over 2000 photos(!!!!) but relax, I won't post them all! Hard to choose, but here are some highlights for you.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Good to see you again Sam, was wonderful to spend a bit of time with you, so many wanted the same I am sure!

Tummy has been a bit sensitive since the surgery, but we had stocked up on jello and puddings, all no sugar of course ????

Had a nice visit with the new neighbors, they hope to be back in their house by the end of July, I feel so sorry for them but finally the insurance made a good deal with them. They had discovered black mold at the base of the hallway bathroom, it had spread behind all the bottom cabinets and into the master bedroom's bathroom. Having to have it all replaced but insurance would not budge but they finally made an agreement p. They had only lived in the house for 3 months and as of tomorrow they will have been in a motel for 3 months. ????????oh can't forget that they found termites in one of the studs on the back walls also!

I got a few peaches from my neighbors on the other side of the house, lol. Also some fresh picked asparagus, wish I had my gas grill again, I love grilled veggies! Charcoal is a bit hard to do with one hand, lol!

Cindi has been awesome taking such good care of my mom and now of me. I do a lot of things by myself but most all that I want to do, I need both hands not sure how Gwen managed this but I am trying to face facts that I will put up with this for most if not all of the summer months :sm06: :

Well I have typed a novel once again, sorry for rambling, C told me I should only write one sentence, dangI can say a sentence that is as long as an sentence ,lol

Loves and hugs always in my prayers :sm01:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Kollage.


Are they the new ones since Louet has brought the mfging back to the US?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Wow what a fabulous trip you've had, and so nice to see you too. Thanks for sharing, absolutely NOT boring!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Wow! What an experience! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.
> 
> Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.
> 
> ...


Fantastic trip and glad that you were feeling up to it! Great photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Santorini is my DD's favorite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow what a fabulous trip you've had, and so nice to see you too. Thanks for sharing, absolutely NOT boring!


I fully agree with Fan, Nicho- lovely to see your photos- and I'd love to see more!

What a marvelous trip- I am hoping for the best with the operation!

P.s., the limit for photos is ten!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow what a fabulous trip you've had, and so nice to see you too. Thanks for sharing, absolutely NOT boring!


It's good to be home and back to normal routine again. Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow! What an experience! Thanks for sharing.


A truly fabulous trip. I loved everything!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic trip and glad that you were feeling up to it! Great photos.


Thanks. We did heaps of walking but I managed just about everything, just a little slower than the others in the group. No climbing stairs in church towers this trip except for one not so tall tower in Zadar in Croatia and we cheated in Vienna where there is an elevator to the top of one of the towers in St Stephen's Cathedral. No back pain to speak of so I must be completely healed.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Santorini is my DD's favorite.


 :sm24: :sm24: It's really beautiful!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree with Fan, Nicho- lovely to see your photos- and I'd love to see more!
> 
> What a marvelous trip- I am hoping for the best with the operation!
> 
> P.s., the limit for photos is ten!


Thanks Julie. That is useful to know (re number of photos) Will post some more during the week.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thanks Pam. We were lucky to visit beautiful places!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

And now I should really get off the computer and do something before the day is done. Talk to you all later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Very hot here today 29c but humidity is low and there is a slight breeze so now I'm all done with housework and shopping I'm sat in the shade with mishka chillaxing


Sounds perfect. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> I am at the lake for the weekend, and this morning there was the biggest snapping turtle ???? I've ever seen in the back yard. We are all staying clear of him or her! DD is doing some painting in the caretaker's cabin, SIL is working on a boat, and Grandma is minding DGS. Sky is blue and about 70 F, but we are supposed to get rain today.


 :sm06: jeepers, no you dont want to get snapped by that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you and wonderful that you were able to go to KAP. What a shame you teapot got broken though.

I hope you dont get too much pain when the block wears off... take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Chris


Welcome back with us! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back Kiwifrau. It sounds like you have had quite a time of it lately. Glad you're on the mend now. So sorry to hear of your Uncle's passing but what a grand old age. Good that you could watch the funeral online.
> I love the voice recognition on my laptp too, though you do have to proof read what has been typed. Sometimes it's hilarious reading!


Yes welcome back Kiwifrau from me too. Hope you are a lot better now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with food interest Sam. Did the doctor give you some medication to help with appetite?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snap....looked everywhere and can not find my knockers yarn. Put it somewhere before going to KAP and now can't remember where (actually thought I took it with me but not in any of my bags). Ordered some more from craftsy so will knit something else small tonight. Decided to knit some Pocket Pals by Val Love. Had ordered her booklet earlier and it came in while I was at KAP. Just finished my first one; like to do it because it gives me practice in some colorwork...carrying yarn up the side and also across the back. He's only about 3.5" tall. Working on the girl now. Must say I don't think the author/designer writes very clear directions but I've managed to work through them. Do love all the designs for the different dolls. There are about 19 different ones along with a roll up pouch/bed that holds 4 and individual pouches you can knit for them.


Well done. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Wow what an amazing time you must have had. Thanks for sharing you gorgeous photos. :sm24:

And welcome back. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Not boring at all. Please keep them coming! :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just marking spot. Read last week but is 3 AM so need to quit for the night. Hope to get caught up Monday.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Not bored at all. Please keep the pictures coming. Armchair travel is all I can do these days so really enjoy your pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, what a wonderful trip you must have had. I'm glad your back has healed well so I you could enjoy it. Thanks for sharing the great photos, never boring


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


It looks fantastic on her. You are very talented Julie. Glad you had a nice time out at the Botanic Gardens. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


Good to see you Marianne. The longer the block works for the less pain you should have. Do you have anything you can take- you have issues if I remember rightly with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: I could combine my hobbies!


Imagine the shock of the next person to catch the fish if it had a scarf on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a good idea. If I am home on a week that is needed, I would be willing to help. It just doesn't work if we are on the road or like when we went out west over the winter.


Thanks Tami. Thats the good thing with a number someone is sure to be free.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have a wildfire up north. I don't know if we'll get the smoke or not but it is a problem for some already and the people have had to evacuate. I had a very dry nose this morning and low humidity and hot air keeps fires going. I really hope it isn't a bad fire season.
> 
> Need to get the cat box cleaned and thaw the berries for scones. May do a bit of sewing today. Bonnie, I relate to your big stack of squares! I looked at the Missouri Star Quilt Company daily deal yesterday but resisted--the budget said no!


Fires are so devastating- and not just in the immediate area but for some a long way away becuase of the smoke. One on my local KP friends (who passed away nearly 12 months ago) spent months in hospital after one of the bush fires here. She had terrible asthma and the fire aggravated it severely.

I switched from Goggle Crome back to Safari yesterday- and the internet seems to be working better. Wonder if it will work at the other end of the house now? But have a better spell check again. Hadn't realised it had disappeared with Safari. Thought it was the new laptop 12 months ago! and the different word processing program (which is what I thought controlled the spell check- clearly wrong!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I only play UNO! Growing up we played Rotten using 2 decks plus jokers. Same as Uno.


We played 7s which was the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


How exciting for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've had a rough few weeks, but glad you seem to be on the mend now. Liked your mermaid invention - very ingenious!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. I have been out of the loop for some time now - away with no internet connection, or just busy, but I did finally feel the need to catch up. Obviously there have been problems for some of you, but the possibility of resolution for others. I need to go back through the summaries for the past few weeks to find out what has been happening lately. Please be patient with me while I try to catch up.
> 
> Best wishes to all.
> 
> Chris


Welcome back to both kathleendoris and kiwifrau.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are finally on the mend..great idea to use the pillowcase for moving your sore leg.
> My iPad has a microphone icon at the bottom of my keybord. I've never tried talking into it but the option is there, not sure if it was on my old iPad so may depend which one you have.
> My condolences on the loss if your uncle, he certainly lived to a grand age. Was he in New Zealand or Germany? Great you could virtually attend.


I didn't know the iPad could do that.....I tried it and it works! Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Beautiful photos and not boring at all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


And it's so much harder to eat when nothing tastes good isn't it. At least I'm enjoying the little bit I am eating now- and eating a little bit more as well.
I assume you are medicine to help the dry heaves?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> WooHooo! Our boys won 29-0!!!!! I am home. Ready to plug the phone in and get in the shower. I kept texting DH with the score.


Well that sounds like a great win. Clearly you decided to go.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


Good buy on the paint. I do hope you have the kitchen well before Christmas.... :sm19: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Sounds like a great time. Looks great too. And how did your back go? I see it held up well. So well worth having it done despite all the problems post-op clearly. 
I loved Budapest- not sure why but it just appealed to me. Vicky too hence when she left school she went there for 3 months on a program where kids between school and uni could go and work in a school teaching English. Lived at the school and got to spend a few weekends at students houses. She went a vegetarian and by the time she came back was discussing the merits of rabbit versus goat etc (or something similar mightn't have the animals quite right but well away from land, beef, pork and chicken the most common down here).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


Looks great on, well done Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good buy on the paint. I do hope you have the kitchen well before Christmas.... :sm19: :sm24:


He's panning to take his long service leave from August so he can concentrate on the house and his study. So surely with that he can get it done? And Elizabeth is ready for the extra space to run around in as well. Although Vicky will be on maternity leave somewhere round there so likely won't have E as often. But Vicky doesn't want to stop it altogether.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Welcome back Nicho. What a wonderful trip you have had and thanks for letting us share it with you via your photos.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


The cardigan looks perfect on Anne. Bet she's thrilled with it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nicho said:


> It's good to be home and back to normal routine again. Glad you enjoyed the photos.


Welcome back. The photos are great. I love the one of the Amalfi coast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks. We did heaps of walking but I managed just about everything, just a little slower than the others in the group. No climbing stairs in church towers this trip except for one not so tall tower in Zadar in Croatia and we cheated in Vienna where there is an elevator to the top of one of the towers in St Stephen's Cathedral. No back pain to speak of so I must be completely healed.


That is wonderful to hear and gives hope to so many. More photos please.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24: It's really beautiful!


I hope to see it in person someday.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


I sure hope so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> He's panning to take his long service leave from August so he can concentrate on the house and his study. So surely with that he can get it done? And Elizabeth is ready for the extra space to run around in as well. Although Vicky will be on maternity leave somewhere round there so likely won't have E as often. But Vicky doesn't want to stop it altogether.


Vicky will be glad to have some one to one time with the newborn and E will love spending time with you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your doll. I play Scrabble with Friends online.
Marianne, wow, impressed C could make a dulcimer. Happy learning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, wonderful pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It looks fantastic on her. You are very talented Julie. Glad you had a nice time out at the Botanic Gardens. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you so much, Cathy- I do enjoy my knitting, although I would acknowledge sometimes things seem to take forever! We are very lucky to have the Gardens so close, as I am sure Fan will confirm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back to both kathleendoris and kiwifrau.


And , belatedly from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks great on, well done Julie.


Thank you, Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> The cardigan looks perfect on Anne. Bet she's thrilled with it.


Thank you, Angela! Now if only I could get the beanie she chose to work- I have unpicked it four times already!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


Good job Julie. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

What a wonderful trip! Love seeing your pictures, Nicho. It's encouraging to see that back surgery has been so successful.

Julie, lunch at Botanical gardens sounds lovely, and the gansey looks perfect on your friend. That is a beautiful shade of navy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


It's a work of art! Anne is a lovely model as well! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagine the shock of the next person to catch the fish if it had a scarf on!


 :sm04: :sm23: And if I caught one wearing a scarf, I'd be trying to figure the pattern!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm adding good thoughts for a kitchen by Christmas. I'm not sure I could manage without a kitchen... I suppose I'd have to in this case, but I have no idea how.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love backgammon and have a nice set but no one to play with.....sound like a little kid don't I....LOL.


Sorlenna said:


> I was that way with backgammon. I played with my best friend in high school (her dad taught me) and now? Pfft. No idea.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Denise! The pictures are beautiful! What a wonderful trip you had.


nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.
> 
> Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Denise share all you want! I know I'll never get the opportunity to visit such gorgeous places and am enjoying being an armchair tourist.


nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is lovely and looks like it fits Anne to a T! Good job Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Not glaucoma but residual nerve damage from a bad case of herpes in my eye. However, rest of the eyes look good. Thanks for your kind concern. Will see Dr again 9 Sep for another check. Do have dry eyes and am to use lubricant drops for that, especially when I am concentrating on my knitting. So, all is as good as it is going to get.


Glad to hear you don't have glaucoma Joyce and that it's good news on the rest of your eye .
I'm thinking you do lovely knitting . If you have the skill and dexterity of your hands to make beautiful flies you have the skills to do beautiful knitting and the main thing is that you get enjoyment out of your knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


She is so cute


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad you're getting better service now. I use Google Chrome and still have spell check.


darowil said:


> Fires are so devastating- and not just in the immediate area but for some a long way away because of the smoke. One on my local KP friends (who passed away nearly 12 months ago) spent months in hospital after one of the bush fires here. She had terrible asthma and the fire aggravated it severely.
> 
> I switched from Goggle Crome back to Safari yesterday- and the internet seems to be working better. Wonder if it will work at the other end of the house now? But have a better spell check again. Hadn't realised it had disappeared with Safari. Thought it was the new laptop 12 months ago! and the different word processing program (which is what I thought controlled the spell check- clearly wrong!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snap....looked everywhere and can not find my knockers yarn. Put it somewhere before going to KAP and now can't remember where (actually thought I took it with me but not in any of my bags). Ordered some more from craftsy so will knit something else small tonight. Decided to knit some Pocket Pals by Val Love. Had ordered her booklet earlier and it came in while I was at KAP. Just finished my first one; like to do it because it gives me practice in some colorwork...carrying yarn up the side and also across the back. He's only about 3.5" tall. Working on the girl now. Must say I don't think the author/designer writes very clear directions but I've managed to work through them. Do love all the designs for the different dolls. There are about 19 different ones along with a roll up pouch/bed that holds 4 and individual pouches you can knit for them.


That's a cute little doll Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Beautiful pictures Denise did you have a wonderful time, I love that area of Europe spent many a happy holiday in Croatia as my BIL was Croatian and as the only son the family home was his even though he didn't live there anymore
Welcome back Chris and Lynette


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to all you said!


Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you don't have glaucoma Joyce and that it's good news on the rest of your eye .
> I'm thinking you do lovely knitting . If you have the skill and dexterity of your hands to make beautiful flies you have the skills to do beautiful knitting and the main thing is that you get enjoyment out of your knitting


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds perfect. :sm11:


Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


Glad you went out for lunch Julie and the Gansey fits perfect


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snap....looked everywhere and can not find my knockers yarn. Put it somewhere before going to KAP and now can't remember where (actually thought I took it with me but not in any of my bags). Ordered some more from craftsy so will knit something else small tonight. Decided to knit some Pocket Pals by Val Love. Had ordered her booklet earlier and it came in while I was at KAP. Just finished my first one; like to do it because it gives me practice in some colorwork...carrying yarn up the side and also across the back. He's only about 3.5" tall. Working on the girl now. Must say I don't think the author/designer writes very clear directions but I've managed to work through them. Do love all the designs for the different dolls. There are about 19 different ones along with a roll up pouch/bed that holds 4 and individual pouches you can knit for them.


Gracie didn't find it and claim it did she? 
It'll show up as soon as the new yarns comes in, almost never fails. lol
He's cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was quite young my mom and her friends played Canasta and I learned to play it then but haven't the faintest idea how to play it now. When Scrabble came out mom and her friends quite Canasta and played Scrabble instead. Now I don't have anyone usually to play the games with but loved playing both games.


My parents and their friends used to play canasta, bridge, cribbage, pinochle, and dum rummy, I used to know them all but mostly us kids played dum rummy, don't remember how to play any of them anymore as no one to play them with, David doesn't like card games for some reason. :sm19:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are finally on the mend..great idea to use the pillowcase for moving your sore leg.
> My iPad has a microphone icon at the bottom of my keybord. I've never tried talking into it but the option is there, not sure if it was on my old iPad so may depend which one you have.
> My condolences on the loss if your uncle, he certainly lived to a grand age. Was he in New Zealand or Germany? Great you could virtually attend.


He was from the Kiwi side of the family, the family with the humor in their genes, lol! 
He reminded me of own my Father, always clowning around, full of energy but a really hard worker throughout his life and always there to give to others in whatever way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Ooh, what a lovely trip, you can post all 2000, I don't think that any of us would complain at all, what lovely places too see.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Sam, I do hope you are feeling better this morning.

I'm trying to think of something to suggest for you to eat that you would enjoy and keep down but my mind has drawn a blank. Hopefully, before I sign off I will think of something and post later, I am also thinking that if you are not able to keep your food down or dry heaving then you probably don't feel like preparing anything to eat.

Perhaps you could buy some of those meal drinks that they sell, this way you would be getting something for yourself.
What about "Meals on Wheels", we have this in Ontario, not sure about the rest of Canada. Perhaps someone in your Church would be able to advise you if they have a service like that in your area. Just for a little while till you feel like preparing your own again.

Thankfully a friend has been making sure that I have been eating during the past few weeks as it's so easy to skip a meal here and there, which I am notorious for.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.
> 
> Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, sounds like a wonderful vacation!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Snap....looked everywhere and cannot find my knockers yarn. Put it somewhere before going to KAP and now can't remember where (actually thought I took it with me but not in any of my bags). Ordered some more from craftsy so will knit something else small tonight. Decided to knit some Pocket Pals by Val Love. Had ordered her booklet earlier and it came in while I was at KAP. Just finished my first one; like to do it because it gives me practice in some colorwork...carrying yarn up the side and also across the back. He's only about 3.5" tall. Working on the girl now. Must say I don't think the author/designer writes very clear directions but I've managed to work through them. Do love all the designs for the different dolls. There are about 19 different ones along with a roll up pouch/bed that holds 4 and individual pouches you can knit for them.


Cute Gwen, actually reminded me of when I was waiting for my ride home from the hospital I was in the ER area and when small children came in the woman in the "Information" area gave these children a little finger puppet. Kept them occupied while they were waiting. These weren't small children probably those 5 - 7


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


Sorry to hear he's not feeling well on Father's Day. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Loved all your photo's and certainly not boring in the least. What an exciting time you have had and now all the memories to enjoy for a lifetime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good to see you again Sam, was wonderful to spend a bit of time with you, so many wanted the same I am sure!
> 
> Tummy has been a bit sensitive since the surgery, but we had stocked up on jello and puddings, all no sugar of course ????
> 
> ...


Oh dear, and you can't see things like that until you start tearing into walls and whatnot, it's great that they've gotten a good deal from the insurance.
At least once you're healed, your healed and don't have to worry about it again. I hope it goes faster and easier than expected.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


Anne looks like one happy lady with her new cardi. Glad you were able to enjoy a lovely day together as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks. We did heaps of walking but I managed just about everything, just a little slower than the others in the group. No climbing stairs in church towers this trip except for one not so tall tower in Zadar in Croatia and we cheated in Vienna where there is an elevator to the top of one of the towers in St Stephen's Cathedral. No back pain to speak of so I must be completely healed.


Great that you are feeling so much better! Just to be able to walk pain free is something we do tend to take for granted until we can't anymore.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4

And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> I didn't know the iPad could do that.....I tried it and it works! Thank you. :sm24:


Woo Hoo! Amazing what we learn here on KTP from one another, so glad I am part of the group, even though mostly just reading and not commenting that often, ha!
Maybe just as well as I do tend to ramble, lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David is getting ready to head out on his epic adventure to Maryland, I told him to embrace the adventure (the traffic out there is sure to be horrid), I really wish I could go with him on this trip, it should be beautiful. I'm just praying he doesn't have any problems or anything but I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David is getting ready to head out on his epic adventure to Maryland, I told him to embrace the adventure (the traffic out there is sure to be horrid), I really wish I could go with him on this trip, it should be beautiful. I'm just praying he doesn't have any problems or anything but I'm sure he'll be fine.


I'm sure he'll be fine too. If he can navigate around Chicago, he can navigate anywhere.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David is getting ready to head out on his epic adventure to Maryland, I told him to embrace the adventure (the traffic out there is sure to be horrid), I really wish I could go with him on this trip, it should be beautiful. I'm just praying he doesn't have any problems or anything but I'm sure he'll be fine.


Does he ever take photo's and send to you, if he does post some here for us all to see as he sure seems to be going to lots of different places. Like you I would love to be a passenger traveling across the USA and Canada, would be a dream. Mind you I would have to learn to keep silent as far as giving directions etc. 
You know I'm one of those "backseat drivers", LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


I think it's beautiful. The original family farmhouse was stucco and I'm still partial to it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Your roses are putting on a great show this year Kaye-Jo. Beautiful.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I still can't think of what I could suggest for Sam to eat that he would be able to keep down.

Have thought of a nice cheese fondue but who would feel like preparing that when one isn't feeling the best, so what about a nice toasted cheese sandwich with a few leaves of Basil cut up and mixed into the cheese or lay them on top. Basil I believe is good for upset stomachs, I eat this often in salads and all kinds of meals even in smoothies. I just love the taste of this herb.

http://www.organicauthority.com/sanctuary/10-unusual-uses-of-basil.html

In my tiny garden, I have 4 herbs that I plant every year and enjoy the fresh taste. Curly Parsley, Italian Parsley, Chives and Basil. Did have red and green Basil but the red one died. Oh well, will try again with this one next season.

Also, I have 4 different tomato's in large pots at my friend's house on his patio as we both love, love home grown tomato's, here's hoping we receive a bumper crop, lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lord I hope not! And you are right....it will show up when the new yarn arrives....LOL.


Poledra65 said:


> Gracie didn't find it and claim it did she?
> It'll show up as soon as the new yarns comes in, almost never fails. lol
> He's cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I _think_ that was from my stash Jeanette. Glad you like it.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful! And, you do not have an ugly house! I know some stucco houses here folk have painted them some lovely colors (I'm partial to the adobe colored ones myself) and think they are lovely. I noticed while traveling in Ohio particularly that so many of the houses were white (if not brick). Do people in your area ever paint their houses other colors?
I wondered if it was a regional thing to have houses painted various colors.


Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your roses are putting on a great show this year Kaye-Jo. Beautiful.


Beautiful roses. Loved all the pictures, domestic and foreign. Takes me to places I would love to see in person, but never shall. 
Beautiful cardigan and wonderful fit, Julie. You are highly skilled. Excited for you as you get closer to your hip D day. 
Thanking all for the kind wishes and support. Another hot day here, and all my plants are needing another dose of iron. That will be Tuesday's goal. Doing another 8 hour day tomorrow, covering for a comrade who had foot surgery and glad to do so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit and watch some netflix. DH is watching the US open....to me that is like watching paint dry....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what game was that? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> WooHooo! Our boys won 29-0!!!!! I am home. Ready to plug the phone in and get in the shower. I kept texting DH with the score.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


That is lovely yarn Jeanette such pretty colours and looks like it will make very pretty socks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good job Julie. :sm24:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I _think_ that was from my stash Jeanette. Glad you like it.


It's turning out perfectly! Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! And, you do not have an ugly house! I know some stucco houses here folk have painted them some lovely colors (I'm partial to the adobe colored ones myself) and think they are lovely. I noticed while traveling in Ohio particularly that so many of the houses were white (if not brick). Do people in your area ever paint their houses other colors?
> I wondered if it was a regional thing to have houses painted various colors.


The family in the farmhouse after us painted the stucco a pretty turquoise. It took awhile to get used to seeing it from the road (there was a 1/4 mile lane so quite set back amonst some trees), but it was better than the natural stucco which showed water stains, dirt, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> What a wonderful trip! Love seeing your pictures, Nicho. It's encouraging to see that back surgery has been so successful.
> 
> Julie, lunch at Botanical gardens sounds lovely, and the gansey looks perfect on your friend. That is a beautiful shade of navy.


Thank you, Marilyn! It is especially good there because they do Gluten free, as well as having dogs allowed on the west Terrace. It is indeed a good Navy, not so dark that it seems black, but I did need to use my lamp most of the time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, your roses are grand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a work of art! Anne is a lovely model as well! :sm24:


Thank you, Sorlenna! Would you believe Anne is all of 68- I think she looks so youthful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is lovely yarn Jeanette such pretty colours and looks like it will make very pretty socks


The colors are now changing to red and then green and then dark blue and plum so these socks are going to have just about every color imaginable in them and I don't have to keep changing yarn! I'm a very happy knitter right now.

The socks in the pattern are crochet, but I prefer knitted socks - the idea of having so many colors and then applique's should look pretty cute on the little ones with their skirts and dresses. I think there will be enough yarn for a vest or hat also so will make great use of the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is lovely and looks like it fits Anne to a T! Good job Julie!


Thank you Gwen, it does look lovely on her, only snag is the golden hair from her puppy- Charlie the Retriever, who incidentally is being a very big naughty puppy. Makes me so glad Ringo is over puppy behaviours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you went out for lunch Julie and the Gansey fits perfect


Thank you Sonja, it was good to get out of the house, and especially with a good friend- Anne and I have known each other some 38 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Anne looks like one happy lady with her new cardi. Glad you were able to enjoy a lovely day together as well.


Thank you Lynnette! She usually goes through a period of intense doubt and disappointment with new things, but fortunately not this time! I did not mention before, your horrible fall- I am glad things are improving for you, but that distance back to the house must have been very painful. My father once fell, and could only manoeuvre on his knees to reach the phone to ask for help. I always carry my mobile, just in case.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


I love your roses, and it looks a nice little house, Stucco and all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful roses. Loved all the pictures, domestic and foreign. Takes me to places I would love to see in person, but never shall.
> Beautiful cardigan and wonderful fit, Julie. You are highly skilled. Excited for you as you get closer to your hip D day.
> Thanking all for the kind wishes and support. Another hot day here, and all my plants are needing another dose of iron. That will be Tuesday's goal. Doing another 8 hour day tomorrow, covering for a comrade who had foot surgery and glad to do so.


Thank you Joyce! For a lady who's retired, you're sure getting a lot of work- very nice for the bank balance!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sorlenna! Would you believe Anne is all of 68- I think she looks so youthful!


I would never have guessed that. Good on her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


It's fabulous Julie! Great fit and I love the length. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagine the shock of the next person to catch the fish if it had a scarf on!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


That's great, anytime you can get great product at a very reduced rate, it's a great thing. 
We can but hope and pray. Is your laundry completely finished?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David headed out and I did about 30 minutes of yoga, not really easy with a Gizmo thinking that jumping up and licking momma's nose when she's in downward dog, upward dog or somesuch, is a great thing. lol
He was having great fun, I told him that exercising with him definitely added an element, not sure which one, but one at least. lolol Ryssa was too busy eating, she played with him for about an hour this morning, Mocha just thought we were crazy and watched from a distance. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, your place is beautiful with the flowers. I understand not liking stucco, however. Nearly every house here is stucco so not a lot of variety. I'm not fond of those subdivisions where all the houses are the same shape and style, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I would never have guessed that. Good on her!


She does look remarkably youthful! Her oldest is a few months younger than my Mwyffanwy, and her second a few months older than Bronwen, then she had two boys in quick succession- early childhood days and nappies and allergies were very hard going for her, I used to help as much as I could. In those days I had my VW. Also she has been teaching full time now for years. She specialises in English for speakers of other languages- especially those from the Chinese dialects.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David headed out and I did about 30 minutes of yoga, not really easy with a Gizmo thinking that jumping up and licking momma's nose when she's in downward dog, upward dog or somesuch, is a great thing. lol
> He was having great fun, I told him that exercising with him definitely added an element, not sure which one, but one at least. lolol Ryssa was too busy eating, she played with him for about an hour this morning, Mocha just thought we were crazy and watched from a distance. lol


T cat thinks he needs to walk on me when I lie on the floor to stretch my back, too. At least he's not terribly heavy! 
LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - now that you mention it he did say he would write a script to help my appetite. i'll call heidi and as her to stop at the pharmacy on the way home. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with food interest Sam. Did the doctor give you some medication to help with appetite?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's fabulous Julie! Great fit and I love the length. :sm24:


Thank you, Kaye Jo!
It is nearly 7 inches longer than in the original pattern, and only just at the length Anne wanted- she does feel the cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know - now that you mention it he did say he would write a script to help my appetite. i'll call heidi and as her to stop at the pharmacy on the way home. --- sam


That sounds very wise, Sam! Glad you remembered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm glad you're getting better service now. I use Google Chrome and still have spell check.


I didn't like the spell check I had and thought it was my computer. But clearly wasn't.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are off to Father's Day lunch in a bit. The scones came out good and I'm sure the rest will be delicious too. 

Lynette, I'm glad you're mending, Sam, hope you are feeling better (Happy Father's Day!), and sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts to be applied as needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely sweater julie - such lovely work. she had better be pleased. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Woo Hoo! Amazing what we learn here on KTP from one another, so glad I am part of the group, even though mostly just reading and not commenting that often, ha!
> Maybe just as well as I do tend to ramble, lol!


Unlike the rest of us who are always so concise. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Beautiful flowers. House looks fine to me- though I am on my phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

were you expecting the remodeling would take so long when you moved out of your house? --- sam



darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: :sm23: And if I caught one wearing a scarf, I'd be trying to figure the pattern!


LOL!! There is that!!
:sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love backgammon and have a nice set but no one to play with.....sound like a little kid don't I....LOL.


Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Up in the middle of the night eating! I'm hungry. 
Maybe the medication the dr gave is doing the job. Also helps to place the issue as only does anything in the upper parts of the gut. I have had some better spells but best eating for well over 2 weeks I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?


With wine?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The colors are now changing to red and then green and then dark blue and plum so these socks are going to have just about every color imaginable in them and I don't have to keep changing yarn! I'm a very happy knitter right now.
> 
> The socks in the pattern are crochet, but I prefer knitted socks - the idea of having so many colors and then applique's should look pretty cute on the little ones with their skirts and dresses. I think there will be enough yarn for a vest or hat also so will make great use of the yarn.


What you showed looked good but now sounds wonderful and great for kids


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Father's Day, Sam. Hope tge medication helps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


That's going to make great knee highs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure he'll be fine too. If he can navigate around Chicago, he can navigate anywhere.


LOL! I'll tell him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Does he ever take photo's and send to you, if he does post some here for us all to see as he sure seems to be going to lots of different places. Like you I would love to be a passenger traveling across the USA and Canada, would be a dream. Mind you I would have to learn to keep silent as far as giving directions etc.
> You know I'm one of those "backseat drivers", LOL!


He does if he stops anywhere that's pretty, but if he's just driving through, he doesn't try to take photos from behind the wheel unless parked. 
LOL! I'm usually to busy knitting to worry about directions, I just watch the scenery.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, that's one very lovely Gansey you made. Fits the recipient perfectly. Glad that you enjoyed your outing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's beautiful. The original family farmhouse was stucco and I'm still partial to it.


Thank you, it's not the stucco that bothers me so much as it's that the stucco needs repaired, they put it up way to thick and without proper meshing behind it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Your roses are putting on a great show this year Kaye-Jo. Beautiful.


Thank you, I trimmed them way back in April but they've sure come into their own this spring.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, anytime you can get great product at a very reduced rate, it's a great thing.
> We can but hope and pray. Is your laundry completely finished?


Once the dryer is on the wall. And as I rarely use the dryer that is not an issue. And I don't want it up until I'm no longer using it for dishes and boiling jug etc. bits of kitchen in about three different areas. Well helps get some extra walking in I guess!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's difficult to think of something to eat when there is no appetite. heidi has been making me smoothies using instant breakfast, ice cream and strawberries. that usually sets well. i drink lots of milk,
orange jello and vanilla pudding. it will work out eventually i hope. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Sam, I do hope you are feeling better this morning.
> 
> I'm trying to think of something to suggest for you to eat that you would enjoy and keep down but my mind has drawn a blank. Hopefully, before I sign off I will think of something and post later, I am also thinking that if you are not able to keep your food down or dry heaving then you probably don't feel like preparing anything to eat.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> were you expecting the remodeling would take so long when you moved out of your house? --- sam


no way. David said 3 months so I doubled it. Now 16 months. Which is why I'm not holding out great hopes of a kitchen by Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great jeanette - anxious to see the finished product, --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lord I hope not! And you are right....it will show up when the new yarn arrives....LOL.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are beautiful! And, you do not have an ugly house! I know some stucco houses here folk have painted them some lovely colors (I'm partial to the adobe colored ones myself) and think they are lovely. I noticed while traveling in Ohio particularly that so many of the houses were white (if not brick). Do people in your area ever paint their houses other colors?
> I wondered if it was a regional thing to have houses painted various colors.


It's more that it needs some serious patching, if I decide to just get it fixed I'll definitely be painting it, but I would really love to reside it with wood siding more in line with the Victorian age of the house, it was built in 1901, I wish I could find a picture showing what the original siding was and if there was any gingerbread on it.

We have some wild colored houses here, I'll have to get a picture of the pink and purple house next time I go that way. lol The house at the end of the street used to be pea green, now it's periwinkle blue with pink trim.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The family in the farmhouse after us painted the stucco a pretty turquoise. It took awhile to get used to seeing it from the road (there was a 1/4 mile lane so quite set back amonst some trees), but it was better than the natural stucco which showed water stains, dirt, etc.


It is dirty, and you can see where they used cement to patch spots.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, your roses are grand.


Thank you, lovely thing about roses is that they require little care.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Beautiful roses, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


You are a good woman, I would be crazy by now. ( I should make that crazier????????)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's difficult to think of something to eat when there is no appetite. heidi has been making me smoothies using instant breakfast, ice cream and strawberries. that usually sets well. i drink lots of milk,
> orange jello and vanilla pudding. it will work out eventually i hope. --- sam


It is hard to eat with no appetite. 
I've been finding potato chips are easy to eat. We get bulk packs which have small packs in them. One if the small ones is just what I want currently. And soft Jubes (maybe Jellies? Small sweets mainly sugar water something to makes them set a bit. Small and sweet is easy to have a couple when really don't want to eat. Just checked mine, do use gelatine to set them. But not like jelly/ jello.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way, Happy Father's Day to all the fathers out there!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a good woman, I would be crazy by now


Well I have left home a few times to escape :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love your roses, and it looks a nice little house, Stucco and all!


Thank you, I'll have to get a few pics of the stucco falling off. lol


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Gorgeous roses and cute house. What's the name of the orange and white striped rose?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day Sam. And all the other fathers in the Northern Hemisphere as we have ours in September. What about Canada- I'm assuming today as well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, your place is beautiful with the flowers. I understand not liking stucco, however. Nearly every house here is stucco so not a lot of variety. I'm not fond of those subdivisions where all the houses are the same shape and style, either.


Thank you. 
Yes, I was surprised that there are so many stucco houses here, at least on or two per block.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> T cat thinks he needs to walk on me when I lie on the floor to stretch my back, too. At least he's not terribly heavy!
> LOL!


LOL! There is that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo!
> It is nearly 7 inches longer than in the original pattern, and only just at the length Anne wanted- she does feel the cold.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


Hope he is feeling better soon. Is your back doing OK.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi would so agree with you gwen, --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit and watch some netflix. DH is watching the US open....to me that is like watching paint dry....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Beautiful flowers. House looks fine to me- though I am on my phone.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, I do hope you are feeling better this morning.
> 
> I'm trying to think of something to suggest for you to eat that you would enjoy and keep down but my mind has drawn a blank. Hopefully, before I sign off I will think of something and post later, I am also thinking that if you are not able to keep your food down or dry heaving then you probably don't feel like preparing anything to eat.
> 
> ...


We have meals on wheels here, it's a great service for helping keep elders in their own place. I'm sure as skinny as you are you shouldn't be missing any meals. I think Heidi provides meals for Sam whenever he feels up to eating them, which I hope is soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> With wine?


That would work wonderfully! :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Once the dryer is on the wall. And as I rarely use the dryer that is not an issue. And I don't want it up until I'm no longer using it for dishes and boiling jug etc. bits of kitchen in about three different areas. Well helps get some extra walking in I guess!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers kaye. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the Gansey looks lovely on Anne & nice you have such a pretty park close by

Kaye, beautiful roses & like Jeanette, I like stucco

Jeanette, those are going to be very pretty socks, such great colors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful roses, Kaye Jo!


Thank you, I am growing very fond of them, I picked all but one for fragrance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Gorgeous roses and cute house. What's the name of the orange and white striped rose?


Thank you, I had to look, it's Oranges N' Lemons. 
The red and yellow is Ketchup and Mustard, the white is a Sugar Moon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the Gansey looks lovely on Anne & nice you have such a pretty park close by
> 
> Kaye, beautiful roses & like Jeanette, I like stucco
> 
> Jeanette, those are going to be very pretty socks, such great colors


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Fathers Day Sam. And all the other fathers in the Northern Hemisphere as we have ours in September. What about Canada- I'm assuming today as well


Yes, today


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well completely caught up so off to get some lunch and knit, I should strip the bed and wash the bedding too but maybe I'll do that tomorrow morning.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Up in the middle of the night eating! I'm hungry.
> Maybe the medication the dr gave is doing the job. Also helps to place the issue as only does anything in the upper parts of the gut. I have had some better spells but best eating for well over 2 weeks I think.


Wonderful. Hoping this will continue and you will no longer have pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the original plans should be at the courthouse. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It's more that it needs some serious patching, if I decide to just get it fixed I'll definitely be painting it, but I would really love to reside it with wood siding more in line with the Victorian age of the house, it was built in 1901, I wish I could find a picture showing what the original siding was and if there was any gingerbread on it.
> 
> We have some wild colored houses here, I'll have to get a picture of the pink and purple house next time I go that way. lol The house at the end of the street used to be pea green, now it's periwinkle blue with pink trim.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I finally caught up, & now I need to get to the garden while the sun shines but I'll need a bath in mosquito spray before I do that????

Gwen, I'm with you, watching golf is certainly like watching paint dry. DHs cousins like to golf & I say I couldn't be bothered walking the pasture looking for a gopher hole ????????it doesn't go over well.

Margaret, I'm glad you are feeling a little better, hopefully the new meds are all you need.

We had a great time at the wedding dance last night except that the music was much too loud, you could hardly visit. The grooms mom requested several times it be turned down but they turned it up again after a few minutes. Just after we arrived there was a cloudburst that lasted at least 1/2, there's water laying everywhere but at least it held off while they got married & had outdoor photos.

Well, time to move, have a good day all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad you are feeling better.
Sam, glad you remembered Rx.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, Maya loves to help me do yoga also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The colors are now changing to red and then green and then dark blue and plum so these socks are going to have just about every color imaginable in them and I don't have to keep changing yarn! I'm a very happy knitter right now.
> 
> The socks in the pattern are crochet, but I prefer knitted socks - the idea of having so many colors and then applique's should look pretty cute on the little ones with their skirts and dresses. I think there will be enough yarn for a vest or hat also so will make great use of the yarn.


I hope you show a picture when they are finished


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Didn't sleep well so plan easy day, a little yoga, a little Dorothea Benton Frank novel about South Carolina low country, and a nice dinner for Father's Day. Went to my meeting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Beautiful flowers Kaye Jo . I think your house is lovely it has character . And when you get round to painting eggshell blue would be a pretty colours. I love seeing all the multi coloured ones here and back in sweden


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Father's Day, Sam. Hope tge medication helps.


Happy father's day from me too Sam . Hope you manage to have a good day


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam, if you can tolerate them, eggs are a good source of protein and iron. Jack lived on them soft-boiled all the time he was going through chemo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope he is feeling better soon. Is your back doing OK.


He has his good days and bad , he's just had a few really dizzy spells lately . Back is doing OK as long as I don't do certain things , it seems to start to feel uncomfortable when I raise my arms up , so I stop straight away as that is one pain I do not want back


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.
> 
> Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a wonderful trip! Thank you for sharing a few of your photos. They are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Wow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a good woman, I would be crazy by now. ( I should make that crazier????????)


Me, too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Denise share all you want! I know I'll never get the opportunity to visit such gorgeous places and am enjoying being an armchair tourist.


I was an armchair tourist for most of my life, but a few years ago, I got reacquainted with some friends that traveled a lot, and have started going with them. Most of my girlfriends are working or married, but Bill and Scott have some single friends that I have roomed with. The one I mainly room with wasn't a great travel buddy on our last trip, but hopefully this next one will be better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good to see you again Sam, was wonderful to spend a bit of time with you, so many wanted the same I am sure!
> 
> Tummy has been a bit sensitive since the surgery, but we had stocked up on jello and puddings, all no sugar of course ????
> 
> ...


Hope tummy settles soon. Some of it might be the pain meds.

Your poor neighbors! Hope all the mold is gone. Insurance can be a pain. Grilled asparagus sounds good. Yes you need your gas grill!

So glad C is taking such good care of you and your mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I only play UNO! Growing up we played Rotten using 2 decks plus jokers. Same as Uno.


I haven't plan UNO in years. It was fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you show a picture when they are finished


I will.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Breathtaking! not boring at all. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the new ones since Louet has brought the mfging back to the US?


I can't remember what brand I have but found that the socks I made on size 2's were too small for me and I had to give them to DD. Anyone else find that problem?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks. We did heaps of walking but I managed just about everything, just a little slower than the others in the group. No climbing stairs in church towers this trip except for one not so tall tower in Zadar in Croatia and we cheated in Vienna where there is an elevator to the top of one of the towers in St Stephen's Cathedral. No back pain to speak of so I must be completely healed.


That's wonderful!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you to the person who brought this yarn to the KAP swap. My DGD's have asked for fancy knee highs
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knee-high-socks-4
> 
> And this is working up perfectly at 2 at a time toe up!


I wish I'd see it first! Looks lovely! Your DGD will love them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagine the shock of the next person to catch the fish if it had a scarf on!


 :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely sweater julie - such lovely work. she had better be pleased. --- sam


Oh she is Sam! She gave me some money for my time, as well as lunch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Tami. Thats the good thing with a number someone is sure to be free.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye Jo, your flowers are gorgeous! I wish I had a green thumb!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, that's one very lovely Gansey you made. Fits the recipient perfectly. Glad that you enjoyed your outing.


Thank you so much Mary!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, I am over the moon excited, a friend's granddaughter, home from college for the summer, is going to give me dulcimer lessons, I start Tuesday. Yippee!


I saw on our local news that there is a dulcimer orchestra here. They're in a competition for our 150th anniversary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David is very happy today. They decided to repaint the hall and got hold of some paint really cheaply. Got way more than they needed and so David just got this for a really good price. I said is it good paint? Yes he said the best, the one buy. And its a very neutral colour (but not white!) which is perfect for the house. He is slowly working on the kitchen now. Will I have one by Christmas?


Good getting good paint at a good price that you like. As to having a kitchen by Christmas? Only one person knows!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'll have to get a few pics of the stucco falling off. lol


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that sounds like a great win. Clearly you decided to go.


It was! I felt sorry for the other team though. Yes, I decided to go. For as hot as it was, it was beautiful out. Shade and a nice breeze. Not too windy for the players though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit and watch some netflix. DH is watching the US open....to me that is like watching paint dry....


My DD's DH is off today, and he wants to watch the US Open, also. She is totally bummed as she wanted to do something fun, together! It's a shame she doesn't knit! I can watch anything with needles in my hands!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the Gansey looks lovely on Anne & nice you have such a pretty park close by
> 
> Kaye, beautiful roses & like Jeanette, I like stucco
> 
> Jeanette, those are going to be very pretty socks, such great colors


Thank you, Bonnie! Yes it is a lovely park, and well used.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They certainly do! lol
> LOL!!! If Marla walks in and I go to the kitchen, they all get in their kennels waiting for a goodie, some days they are really confused because we don't go anywhere so no goodie. lol
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your DN.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Not glaucoma but residual nerve damage from a bad case of herpes in my eye. However, rest of the eyes look good. Thanks for your kind concern. Will see Dr again 9 Sep for another check. Do have dry eyes and am to use lubricant drops for that, especially when I am concentrating on my knitting. So, all is as good as it is going to get.


Eyes are so important. I would rather lose my hearing than my sight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sam, if you can tolerate them, eggs are a good source of protein and iron. Jack lived on them soft-boiled all the time he was going through chemo


FireballDave was very keen on soft-boiling eggs for all his boys!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally caught up after the 900 trip to Canton Mississippi. Drove up to Memphis where it's only 92ÃÂ°. Finished three hats out of two skeins of yarn that I picked up at the KAP. I'm now working on the fourth hat using my square needles that I've been wanting to use. Luckily I had a size 8 in
> You 16 inch.
> ...


She's a little darling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
> We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


Thanks for posting these shots, Fan!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love your doll. I play Scrabble with Friends online.
> Marianne, wow, impressed C could make a dulcimer. Happy learning.


We have a friend who made his own hammered dulcimer. Wow can he play! He is very confident and plays strongly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Angela! Now if only I could get the beanie she chose to work- I have unpicked it four times already!


You will get there. You have a lot distracting you right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm04: :sm23: And if I caught one wearing a scarf, I'd be trying to figure the pattern!


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you don't have glaucoma Joyce and that it's good news on the rest of your eye .
> I'm thinking you do lovely knitting . If you have the skill and dexterity of your hands to make beautiful flies you have the skills to do beautiful knitting and the main thing is that you get enjoyment out of your knitting


Well said! I totally agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


Hope he is ok and it is just the heat bothering him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You will get there. You have a lot distracting you right now.


Thanks Tami- I have not been able to concentrate on it at all, just lately.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well David is getting ready to head out on his epic adventure to Maryland, I told him to embrace the adventure (the traffic out there is sure to be horrid), I really wish I could go with him on this trip, it should be beautiful. I'm just praying he doesn't have any problems or anything but I'm sure he'll be fine.


David and Kathy are always in my prayers for safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Beautiful flowers and nothing wrong with the house either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what game was that? --- sam


My grandson's baseball game.

Are you feeling better today? Hope so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know - now that you mention it he did say he would write a script to help my appetite. i'll call heidi and as her to stop at the pharmacy on the way home. --- sam


Good idea!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't remember what brand I have but found that the socks I made on size 2's were too small for me and I had to give them to DD. Anyone else find that problem?


I'm using size 2 Kollage for the knee highs & 44 stitches. I'm aiming these for the younger DGD, but if too big, then the older DGD will get them. If they're too small, then they'll be given to another little girl. I've heard that many need to go up a size in the cubics to get their normal gauge.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a good woman, I would be crazy by now. ( I should make that crazier????????)


Me too. DH would hire it done because he would rather I cook instead of eating out. He knows I wouldn't cook if the kitchen was torn up!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> David and Kathy are always in my prayers for safe travels.


I don't know how they do it! Caren's James is also out on the roads so including him in the prayers also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I haven't plan UNO in years. It was fun.


It is. And the friends we play with are fun. We can get really rotten but all in fun.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Kaye Jo . I think your house is lovely it has character . And when you get round to painting eggshell blue would be a pretty colours. I love seeing all the multi coloured ones here and back in sweden


I know my opinion comes from living alone, but I probably wouldn't paint the whole house. It would require too much upkeep for me! Could you add some colorful shutters or trim? One of my neighbors painted her front door a bright red and I loved it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tami- I have not been able to concentrate on it at all, just lately.


Once your surgery is over you will have it finished in no time and wonder why you had so much trouble with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm using size 2 Kollage for the knee highs & 44 stitches. I'm aiming these for the younger DGD, but if too big, then the older DGD will get them. If they're too small, then they'll be given to another little girl. I've heard that many need to go up a size in the cubics to get their normal gauge.


I may have to go up 2 sizes! Or it may have been a combination of the needles and the pattern I put in. Sam was using an arrow pattern for a blanket. Can't remember which one, but I used that for the socks. DD was happy. She hates wearing socks. It when her feet are cold in the winter my knotted socks are all she wears.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know how they do it! Caren's James is also out on the roads so including him in the prayers also.


I don't know how they do it either! I will add James to my prayers as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We do not have stucco houses here. Most of the houses are brick, but also wood and siding is used a lot. I had very little wood on my house so I had siding put up. A lot less trouble, but it does need a good washing now. My house doesn't have a lot of personalty as I don't have pretty landscaping. I should do better!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> it's difficult to think of something to eat when there is no appetite. heidi has been making me smoothies using instant breakfast, ice cream and strawberries. that usually sets well. i drink lots of milk,
> orange jello and vanilla pudding. it will work out eventually i hope. --- sam


Add a scoop of Protein Powder to your smoothies, this sure put on a couple of extra lbs when I needed it.

I know what you mean when one has no appetite, I open the fridge door take a peek and normally close it then walk away. Also, try the "Basil" this might help settle the stomach.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have meals on wheels here, it's a great service for helping keep elders in their own place. I'm sure as skinny as you are you shouldn't be missing any meals. I think Heidi provides meals for Sam whenever he feels up to eating them, which I hope is soon


Yes seems Heide takes good care of her Father, thank goodness she's so close to him and able to keep an eye on him.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I am sitting here in my Living Room drinking a cup of Coffee, before that I cleaned the patio doors had just done these a couple of weeks back but I have a huge locust tree behind me and the mess that it makes is horrendous. All I need to do is a good vacuum which I haven't done for the past couple of weeks due to my fall. Of course, I have been using the Swiffer but the house really needs a good clean.

I'm having California Shutters installed on Wednesday so I"m moving plants, tables etc from all the windows and patio door so that they are able to finish each room quickly. No more renovations this year (I think) next year either the bathroom floor upstairs or hardwood installed in the 2 bedrooms.

By then I should be finished and then it's time to move and start all over again, lol! Just kidding........


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just sitting down to watch the 2nd episode of the Loch, I'm prepared this week so I'll concentrate on trying to guess who did it instead of jumping out of my skin . 
I'll be thinking of you Angela when you are straining your eyes watching the beautiful cornish countryside on Poldark ????


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just sitting down to watch the 2nd episode of the Loch, I'm prepared this week so I'll concentrate on trying to guess who did it instead of jumping out of my skin .
> I'll be thinking of you Angela when you are straining your eyes watching the beautiful cornish countryside on Poldark ????


I've tried to find that show, but I guess it isn't shown in the US. If anyone here has found it, please let me know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Once your surgery is over you will have it finished in no time and wonder why you had so much trouble with it.


Maybe. I even had a friend enlarge the graph, but it is still tricky.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I've tried to find that show, but I guess it isn't shown in the US. If anyone here has found it, please let me know!


It's brand new here and just started last week so I think it will be a while before its shown


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just sitting down to watch the 2nd episode of the Loch, I'm prepared this week so I'll concentrate on trying to guess who did it instead of jumping out of my skin .
> I'll be thinking of you Angela when you are straining your eyes watching the beautiful cornish countryside on Poldark ????


I will have to watch to see if we get these shows. 
I'm sure enjoying the scenery on Outlander, makes me want to visit Scotland more. I'll have to see if I can find a friend who wants to go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's trying to rain again, lots of threatening black clouds around.
I got the rest of the potatoes hilled & weeded the garden again, it doesn't take long if I keep it up. I picked enough lettuce, spinach & dill to make us salad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet that was lovely.


RookieRetiree said:


> The family in the farmhouse after us painted the stucco a pretty turquoise. It took awhile to get used to seeing it from the road (there was a 1/4 mile lane so quite set back amonst some trees), but it was better than the natural stucco which showed water stains, dirt, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GOOD! I'm sure Heidi will be glad to see you eating a bit more. Silly man.....you should have gotten it immediately!
There, done fussing at you now; go eat dear Sam.


thewren said:


> you know - now that you mention it he did say he would write a script to help my appetite. i'll call heidi and as her to stop at the pharmacy on the way home. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me.....Yes Sam...Happy Fathers Day to you!!! Hope you get thoroughly spoiled today!


thewren said:


> lovely sweater julie - such lovely work. she had better be pleased. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That would be fun! I have several I could bring it it happens.


Poledra65 said:


> Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good to me! I almost brought a knitting board game this time but was afraid you guys would think I was nuts....well I am but didn't want to look too far gone! LOL!


RookieRetiree said:


> With wine?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You deserve a medal for dealing with this for so long. I'm afraid I wouldn't be as patient as you have been.


darowil said:


> no way. David said 3 months so I doubled it. Now 16 months. Which is why I'm not holding out great hopes of a kitchen by Christmas.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful botanical gardens. We have a bontanical garden here too. I don't get there much but it is lovely.


Fan said:


> Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
> We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I watched it on either netflix or amazon (don't remember which but think amazon most likely). Can't get the current one yet though.
Love that series.


pammie1234 said:


> I've tried to find that show, but I guess it isn't shown in the US. If anyone here has found it, please let me know!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just sitting down to watch the 2nd episode of the Loch, I'm prepared this week so I'll concentrate on trying to guess who did it instead of jumping out of my skin .
> I'll be thinking of you Angela when you are straining your eyes watching the beautiful cornish countryside on Poldark ????


The Cornish landscape was as beautiful as ever this week, thank you Sonja! I'm just off for a lie down in a darkened room to get over it. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Up in the middle of the night eating! I'm hungry.
> Maybe the medication the dr gave is doing the job. Also helps to place the issue as only does anything in the upper parts of the gut. I have had some better spells but best eating for well over 2 weeks I think.


That sounds promising!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Your pocket pals are really neat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will have to watch to see if we get these shows.
> I'm sure enjoying the scenery on Outlander, makes me want to visit Scotland more. I'll have to see if I can find a friend who wants to go.


Poldark seems to be popular here I think it's about the 3rd series now I'm not a big fan of costume and period drama plus I've read the books . I don't think the loch will be a big hit there are to many characters in it for me plus everyone is acting very suspicious which I suppose is to keep you guessing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The Cornish landscape was as beautiful as ever this week, thank you Sonja! I'm just off for a lie down in a darkened room to get over it. :sm09: :sm09:


Think I'm watching the wrong programme ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


Wow that was quick love the hair , think Bella will love them


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Your pocket pals are really neat.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's trying to rain again, lots of threatening black clouds around.
> I got the rest of the potatoes hilled & weeded the garden again, it doesn't take long if I keep it up. I picked enough lettuce, spinach & dill to make us salad.


We had new potatoes and green beans from the farmer's market today so I made this recipe:

https://recipegoldmine.com/fourthsalad/dilly-potato-salad.html

I used dijon mustard instead of the powder because I wanted to emulsify the dressing -- it is very good and I doubt that it will be around the house for very long. I had hoped to have some things made up ahead of time prior to my sister and her husband coming on Wednesday, but looks like I'll have to find another recipe. I have a bunch of rhubarb dishes on deck for them as they don't get it in FL. I have rhubarb/raspberry muffins, rhubarb/strawberry crisp, and rhubarb custard pie. Need to get some ice cream I think.

We always had a very light cream/vinegar/sugar/salt & pepper dressing on fresh bib lettuce. Still one of my favorite things from the garden.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be fun! I have several I could bring it it happens.


I have several I can bring too...can you just imagine the wild Pictionary and Balerdash games we can have?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds good to me! I almost brought a knitting board game this time but was afraid you guys would think I was nuts....well I am but didn't want to look too far gone! LOL!


Do tell! I didn't know there was such a game.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I made the mandarin orange/celery salad you had at the KAP the other night and DH loved it. I think it is one of my new favorites.
Tonight I've got salmon broiling, asparagus steaming, and just mixed sweet onions, cucumbers, & tomatoes together with oil &
red wine vinegar and some spices. think it will be a refreshing meal. I found a recipe for mock potato salad using cauliflower instead of potato that I want to try this week too. Just got to find where I put the recipe (probably pinned it.)


RookieRetiree said:


> We had new potatoes and green beans from the farmer's market today so I made this recipe:
> 
> https://recipegoldmine.com/fourthsalad/dilly-potato-salad.html
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the new ones since Louet has brought the mfging back to the US?


I don't know. I got these at Tuesday Morning but it does have a stiffer cord than those floppy ones. Worked really nice on the hat I just finished. Have cast on another hat with them. Used those and a ChiaoGoo to finish the decreases. I have looked at buying some more but have lost the site I was on. I'll check amazon later.

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL!!! OMG! I'm going to order Last Knitter Standing too. It sounds fun and add in some wine...woohoo ladies!


RookieRetiree said:


> I have several I can bring too...can you just imagine the wild Pictionary and Balerdash games we can have?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the mandarin orange/celery salad you had at the KAP the other night and DH loved it. I think it is one of my new favorites.
> Tonight I've got salmon broiling, asparagus steaming, and just mixed sweet onions, cucumbers, & tomatoes together with oil &
> red wine vinegar and some spices. think it will be a refreshing meal. I found a recipe for mock potato salad using cauliflower instead of potato that I want to try this week too. Just got to find where I put the recipe (probably pinned it.)


That's a family favorite that Linda found. We have it with chicken, salmon, etc. I have something like it that I make with scallops/shrimp also. Very yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I don't know. I got these at Tuesday Morning but it does have a stiffer cord than those floppy ones. Worked really nice on the hat I just finished. Have cast on another hat with them. Used those and a ChiaoGoo to finish the decreases. I have looked at buying some more but have lost the site I was on. I'll check amazon later.
> 
> Kathy


I think the quality has gone back to normal since Louet has been doing the manufacturing. I like the ones I'm using and they're now in colors too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been having two dippy eggs on top of a pancake every so often - think i will as heidi when she gets home if she would make me one. milk has been my mainstay - i love cold milk and drink it almost all day long.

--- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, if you can tolerate them, eggs are a good source of protein and iron. Jack lived on them soft-boiled all the time he was going through chemo


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the quality has gone back to normal since Louet has been doing the manufacturing. I like the ones I'm using and they're now in colors too.


Looks like the cable is the same color as the one I'm using. Just checked my gauge on the yarn I'm using and the stitch count is right on the money. I had forgotten how much I like the square needles.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Looks like the cable is the same color as the one I'm using. Just checked my gauge on the yarn I'm using and the stitch count is right on the money. I had forgotten how much I like the square needles.
> 
> Kathy


My preference is still the Nova Platina cubics, but just happened to have the Kollage in 2's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> My grandson's baseball game.
> 
> Are you feeling better today? Hope so.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


They are both adorable, Gwen. I bet Belle would love them.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think a game night would be fun! There is also Bunco, a no brainer dice game. I'd have to look up how to play as it has been a long time, but it is good for a large group. You change tables so you get to play with different people. I will admit, I love to play games and am usually not particular as to what game I play!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just tried to find that pattern - oh wait - i found the pattern - a very easy five row pattern. you socks looked great, --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I may have to go up 2 sizes! Or it may have been a combination of the needles and the pattern I put in. Sam was using an arrow pattern for a blanket. Can't remember which one, but I used that for the socks. DD was happy. She hates wearing socks. It when her feet are cold in the winter my knotted socks are all she wears.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am blessed. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Yes seems Heide takes good care of her Father, thank goodness she's so close to him and able to keep an eye on him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are very cute gwen, --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds and looks very yummy. thanks jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had new potatoes and green beans from the farmer's market today so I made this recipe:
> 
> https://recipegoldmine.com/fourthsalad/dilly-potato-salad.html
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


What a great age your uncle was. It must have been quite heartening to live-stream the funeral. Sorry about your fall. I'm sure it was a rough time for you. When you mention talking to the iPad, do you mean face time - maybe? If not, then there's something new for me to learn.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Sorry you weren't having a good day yesterday, hope today has been better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you hear about the US destroyer than ran into the cargo ship? Someone must sure have been asleep as you would think they would have radar functioning & with the size if the Pacific you would think the chances near impossible.
> 
> We had a 10 minute dump of rain just after lunch, came down in a wall of water, good thing it didn't last long but kept me out of the garden. I spent the afternoon cutting more squares, about one more afternoon & I will have the job done


I heard that. It was in a very busy sea lane. I just know that there were 7 marines missing and they have since been found. Don't know who was at fault.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was quite young my mom and her friends played Canasta and I learned to play it then but haven't the faintest idea how to play it now. When Scrabble came out mom and her friends quite Canasta and played Scrabble instead. Now I don't have anyone usually to play the games with but loved playing both games.


I don't know the first thing about canasta. Should look it up. Some of the women here are into mah-jong and seem to be thrilled with it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


Oh, Gwen, this one is adorable, even I as a 74-year-old would love receiving it. No, honestly these will bring "joy" to whom ever.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! It's been weeks I know and I am so far behind with all the news. We have had the most wonderful 5 weeks in Europe. Action packed with so many wonderful destinations and so many wonderful experiences. We were on the go from early morning till late at night except for 2 days at sea on our cruise, so have arrived home exhausted but very happy. Still have not recovered from jet lag - can't sleep at night, tired during the day, but small price to pay for the trip of a lifetime we have had.
> 
> Happy to see some photos of the KAP. Looks like everyone was having a great time. Glad to see that Sam was well enough to attend. Sorry you have been sick Sam and hope that your energy levels and your appetite soon return.
> 
> ...


What a great trip! Wish I could have been with you. The street of lions is amazing. I so want to travel and am looking at singles trips. One of these days, before I get too old, I'm going to do it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> What a great age your uncle was. It must have been quite heartening to live-stream the funeral. Sorry about your fall. I'm sure it was a rough time for you. When you mention talking to the iPad, do you mean face time - maybe? If not, then there's something new for me to learn.


No, I meant for here on KTP when answering others and emails. I know it works for emails, not sure for here but will try later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good to see you again Sam, was wonderful to spend a bit of time with you, so many wanted the same I am sure!
> 
> Tummy has been a bit sensitive since the surgery, but we had stocked up on jello and puddings, all no sugar of course ????
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you. Are your peaches ripe already?


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I know it's early but off for 40 winks, am tired trying to get my house cleaned for Wednesday. Probably back online during the evening and if the energy is there will answer a few posts.
Night "ALL".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Please don't stop posting photos. Places I'm sure I will never see. Love to see the picture of you and your DH. Enjoy travelling together while you can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> And now I should really get off the computer and do something before the day is done. Talk to you all later.


Was this a guided trip? Since my ancestors came from Hungary, I'm really interested to see photos of Budapest. I still have relatives living there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely lunch out at the Botanic Gardens today with my friend Anne. She is very pleased with her Gansey Cardigan, and it is an almost perfect fit, which I was very glad to see!


What a nice treat to have lunch out. The Gansey looks lovely on Anne and she does look pleased with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I know it's early but off for 40 winks, am tired trying to get my house cleaned for Wednesday. Probably back online during the evening and if the energy is there will answer a few posts.
> Night "ALL".


Have a good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for posting these shots, Fan!


Indeed! Such beautiful country.

We had a lovely meal, delicious grilled chicken and bratwurst, potato salad, and greens with scones for dessert. And lots of talking of course. All the other food sounds fantastic too. I love new potatoes!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know the iPad could do that.....I tried it and it works! Thank you. :sm24:


Okay -I need some instructions on that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


What beautiful flowers! Many of us would be happy to have your house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Lynnette! She usually goes through a period of intense doubt and disappointment with new things, but fortunately not this time! I did not mention before, your horrible fall- I am glad things are improving for you, but that distance back to the house must have been very painful. My father once fell, and could only manoeuvre on his knees to reach the phone to ask for help. I always carry my mobile, just in case.


I remember when I broke my hip, I was in the dog run and had to drag myself up over the concrete step into the house. I yelled for my DH. It took a while for him to hear me because he was at the other end of the house. He brought my desk chair and got me sitting in it so that he could manoeuvre me before the ambulance came. That was some trauma.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I had to look, it's Oranges N' Lemons.
> The red and yellow is Ketchup and Mustard, the white is a Sugar Moon.


They are gorgeous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I finally caught up, & now I need to get to the garden while the sun shines but I'll need a bath in mosquito spray before I do that????
> 
> Gwen, I'm with you, watching golf is certainly like watching paint dry. DHs cousins like to golf & I say I couldn't be bothered walking the pasture looking for a gopher hole ????????it doesn't go over well.
> 
> ...


DJ's all have a tendency to play loud music. I don't know why they refuse to turn it down when asked. Glad you had a good time though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The wind is blowing and it's sprinkling but the sky looks so ominous. I hope we're not in for that tornado Lynette was talking about.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
> We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


I am so envious of your trips but very happy to see your photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> FireballDave was very keen on soft-boiling eggs for all his boys!


Do you ever hear from Dave?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


Very cute, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been having two dippy eggs on top of a pancake every so often - think i will as heidi when she gets home if she would make me one. milk has been my mainstay - i love cold milk and drink it almost all day long.
> 
> --- sam


Good for you, Sam. I had poached eggs this morning. Just love them. I haven't been a fan of milk but since I now have osteoporosis, I'm drinking more.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm finally caught up so I'm heading over to the digest to see what I've missed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm using size 2 Kollage for the knee highs & 44 stitches. I'm aiming these for the younger DGD, but if too big, then the older DGD will get them. If they're too small, then they'll be given to another little girl. * I've heard that many need to go up a size in the cubics to get their normal gauge.*


That could be why the gauge swatch was created, right?

Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That could be why the gauge swatch was created, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm12:


Elementary!! I so rarely knit something where gauge is so necessary that I only swatch when I want to see how the pattern works out. The socks I've made so far could be tried on as I went along so no issue there. With the DGD's 3 hours away, I'll need to have some pretty good measurements to go by. I'm not sure how much the circumference will change, but definitely the length to the heel and from heel to knee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the original plans should be at the courthouse. --- sam


I didn't think of that, thanks, I'll look into it and let you all know what I find out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I am 42 pages behind already. I spent hours at the church each day for the past few days preparing prizes for the children during vacation Bible school this coming week. Last I heard we have a little over 370 children registered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, Maya loves to help me do yoga also.


They do add something, don't they? I don't know that it's really helpful but it's definitely good for a laugh or 3. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Didn't sleep well so plan easy day, a little yoga, a little Dorothea Benton Frank novel about South Carolina low country, and a nice dinner for Father's Day. Went to my meeting.


An easy day is a good thing some days, I'm having a fairly easy day today too, I washed dishes but other than chatting with you all, I've just been knitting away on my sock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Kaye Jo . I think your house is lovely it has character . And when you get round to painting eggshell blue would be a pretty colours. I love seeing all the multi coloured ones here and back in sweden


Thank you. 
That's a great idea for a color, I'm making a note for future reference. 
I know the one's you mean and they are lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


Cute! Great idea


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I am 42 pages behind already. I spent hours at the church each day for the past few days preparing prizes for the children during vacation Bible school this coming week. Last I heard we have a little over 370 children registered.


Wow! That should be a great session. Great work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was an armchair tourist for most of my life, but a few years ago, I got reacquainted with some friends that traveled a lot, and have started going with them. Most of my girlfriends are working or married, but Bill and Scott have some single friends that I have roomed with. The one I mainly room with wasn't a great travel buddy on our last trip, but hopefully this next one will be better.


I would love to go on one of your trips with you, we'd have a ball.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't remember what brand I have but found that the socks I made on size 2's were too small for me and I had to give them to DD. Anyone else find that problem?


Someone on one of my sock groups posted that she used two different brands of the same size needles and one sock ended up much bigger than the other.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been having two dippy eggs on top of a pancake every so often - think i will as heidi when she gets home if she would make me one. milk has been my mainstay - i love cold milk and drink it almost all day long.
> 
> --- sam


I've heard of eggs on toast but never on pancakes. I'm glad you are eating some again


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My preference is still the Nova Platina cubics, but just happened to have the Kollage in 2's.


I have those in DPNs but my circulars are Knitters Pride, I love knitting with them & use them most of the time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Congrats Ayden!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe. I even had a friend enlarge the graph, but it is still tricky.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think a game night would be fun! There is also Bunco, a no brainer dice game. I'd have to look up how to play as it has been a long time, but it is good for a large group. You change tables so you get to play with different people. I will admit, I love to play games and am usually not particular as to what game I play!


I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Kaye Jo, your flowers are gorgeous! I wish I had a green thumb!


Thank you. lol, I don't have much of one, the only reason I can grow the roses is that I only feed once a month and rarely water them, lol Roses like to be left to their own devices for the most part, pamper them and they die. 
The rest of the flowers pretty much live til they decide to die, try as I might, unless they are really hardy, I kill them, even cactus'. 
The veggies I do okay on but again like the roses, I don't have to do much other than feed every 2 weeks and make sure they get enough water via the soaker hoses attached to timers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be fun! I have several I could bring it it happens.


Always have Uno and Farkle in RV and at the moment I have dominos for Mexican train but can't remember the rules.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard that. It was in a very busy sea lane. I just know that there were 7 marines missing and they have since been found. Don't know who was at fault.


We just saw on the news the freighter made a turn that wasn't on its plan so I imagine they will be in trouble. Those poor sailors but it does sound like they were very fortunate that their weren't more casualties as the destroyer was hit in the sleeping quarters


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
> We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


I need to prune one of mine, it's getting rather leggy, and it's a rigosa that is going to go to Marla's this fall, she wants all rigosa's for a border. 
Beautiful gardens, I wish I hadn't lost all the pictures I had of the San Antonio Botanical Gardens, just lovely. David and I need to go to Denver's Botanical Gardens one day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been having two dippy eggs on top of a pancake every so often - think i will as heidi when she gets home if she would make me one. milk has been my mainstay - i love cold milk and drink it almost all day long.
> 
> --- sam


Glad you are eating a little.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Woo Hooo!! Way to go Ayden and team!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just tried to find that pattern - oh wait - i found the pattern - a very easy five row pattern. you socks looked great, --- sam


They did. Wish I could have worn them! Might have to try them again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am blessed. --- sam


Yes, you are. And so are we, for knowing you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Okay -I need some instructions on that.


On my iPad there is a key on the bottom left of the keyboard that looks like a microphone just push it & click enable dictation


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard that. It was in a very busy sea lane. I just know that there were 7 marines missing and they have since been found. Don't know who was at fault.


From what I have read today, the freighter was at fault. One of our local young men was on the USS Fitzgerald and didn't make it. DD may have gone to grade school with his sister. Not sure if they are related or not, but seems very likely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Okay -I need some instructions on that.


Look at your keypad. Is there a microphone symbol? On my iPhone it it just to the left of the space bar. I have not tried it for here, but I know you can touch it and then say what you want to text. DS and DH both use it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That could be why the gauge swatch was created, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm12:


Yes. Just never thought about it as I always use a size 2 for my socks with no problem. :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I am 42 pages behind already. I spent hours at the church each day for the past few days preparing prizes for the children during vacation Bible school this coming week. Last I heard we have a little over 370 children registered.


That's a lot! I am sure they will love the prizes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Someone on one of my sock groups posted that she used two different brands of the same size needles and one sock ended up much bigger than the other.


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


Used to. I now have 2 sets as I had one from when the kids were little and ended up with the one from mom and dads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a nice treat to have lunch out. The Gansey looks lovely on Anne and she does look pleased with it.


Thank you, Liz! It was very nice to get out and about- but it was also a cold afternoon, and I ended up with the wind really cutting through me. Fortunately two kind gentlemen helped me to stand up from the rather low chair I had had to sit on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember when I broke my hip, I was in the dog run and had to drag myself up over the concrete step into the house. I yelled for my DH. It took a while for him to hear me because he was at the other end of the house. He brought my desk chair and got me sitting in it so that he could manoeuvre me before the ambulance came. That was some trauma.


Oh boy, NOT good. Thank Heavens your DH did hear you in the end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Do you ever hear from Dave?


I did, but a very long time ago now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> David and Kathy are always in my prayers for safe travels.


Thank you, they are always in mine too, along with Caren's James.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful flowers and nothing wrong with the house either!


Thank you Tami.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know how they do it! Caren's James is also out on the roads so including him in the prayers also.


LOL! David does it by calling me every time he gets bored, thank goodness for bluetooth headsets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know my opinion comes from living alone, but I probably wouldn't paint the whole house. It would require too much upkeep for me! Could you add some colorful shutters or trim? One of my neighbors painted her front door a bright red and I loved it!


I don't mind painting it too much, it wouldn't take too long using a sprayer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We do not have stucco houses here. Most of the houses are brick, but also wood and siding is used a lot. I had very little wood on my house so I had siding put up. A lot less trouble, but it does need a good washing now. My house doesn't have a lot of personalty as I don't have pretty landscaping. I should do better!


You'd want to use plants that are low maintenance so that you don't have to worry about them too much while traveling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That would be fun! I have several I could bring it it happens.


I have Yatzee, but that's the only one I have at this point I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


Ah, how cute, Bella will love them, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Congratulations Ayden and team!!!! Well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> What beautiful flowers! Many of us would be happy to have your house.


Thank you. I love my house, it needs a lot of work, they tore all the wall out of the basement when they had a flood and they didn't do the flooring right when they did it, and all the windows are mobile home windows, but it's home and when we get it the way we want it, it'll be fabulous, broken stucco and all. :sm04: 
Mainly, I don't want water getting into the framing because of breaking stucco.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember when I broke my hip, I was in the dog run and had to drag myself up over the concrete step into the house. I yelled for my DH. It took a while for him to hear me because he was at the other end of the house. He brought my desk chair and got me sitting in it so that he could manoeuvre me before the ambulance came. That was some trauma.


 :sm06: 
The thought of the pain you must have been in just sends chills down my spine and arms and legs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are gorgeous.


Thank you, I need to find a few more it seems, David has decided we need to put a couple in each side of the borders where there aren't any. I do enjoy finding different colored roses but mostly I pick for scent and color/shape.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, love to hear a dulcimer orchestra!
Fan, love botanical gardens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, admire friend's talent making his own dulcimer.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you are. And so are we, for knowing you!


Truer words were never spoken, Sam.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I'm on toe decreases on sock on size 2 needles and see too big need to think and use size 1.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't remember what brand I have but found that the socks I made on size 2's were too small for me and I had to give them to DD. Anyone else find that problem?


Were these square needles that was being talked about? You need to go up a size to round ones as the diameter of the square ones is less than the circles even though they go in the same size hole. So yes your socks would have turned out smaller.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good getting good paint at a good price that you like. As to having a kitchen by Christmas? Only one person knows!


And the one who knows doesn't really although he thinks he does! I'm sure if I asked He would say yes of course. But I don't tend to ask anymore.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love pocket pals.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've been having two dippy eggs on top of a pancake every so often - think i will as heidi when she gets home if she would make me one. milk has been my mainstay - i love cold milk and drink it almost all day long.
> 
> --- sam


What if you blend some ice-cream and a bit of fruit into the milk? And protein powders as someone else suggested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Congrats to Aydens team- they really are good aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


Yes - I enjoy it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That could be why the gauge swatch was created, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I am 42 pages behind already. I spent hours at the church each day for the past few days preparing prizes for the children during vacation Bible school this coming week. Last I heard we have a little over 370 children registered.


You have been busy, that's no small number of children.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I'm on toe decreases on sock on size 2 needles and see too big need to think and use size 1.


I always use US1's for my socks, I'm using Kollages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

_Let's see what this does if I try it it looks like it workedthis was with dictation on it's not done a bad job but not very good it's on July Shant
_
Not bad but July Shan't was punctuation. 
_ I only have this on my iPhone not my iPad. Oh and even worked out how to get a._ (Full stop in was I was trying to say. But as fullstop puts one in can't say it as a word) _I Telix are the parts are done on the dictation on _

The things we learn on KP. I had seen it but never used it- didn't expect it to work. Wish it was on iPad might be more useful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!!! Caught up again. 
David is parked in Guernsey, Iowa for the night, he's hoping to get about an hour past Columbus, Ohio tomorrow and get parked fairly early so he can get into Landover early on Wed and get unloaded and on to wherever he needs to go to pick up.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love to go on one of your trips with you, we'd have a ball.


OMG That would be awesome! Would David let you go? The guys I travel with are really fun. They are gay, so no problem there. But they are not a couple. More like brothers. We have a really good time. We have trips planned as far as Feb. 2019!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! It was very nice to get out and about- but it was also a cold afternoon, and I ended up with the wind really cutting through me. Fortunately two kind gentlemen helped me to stand up from the rather low chair I had had to sit on.


Sorry you got chilled, but how kind of those gentlemen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David does it by calling me every time he gets bored, thank goodness for bluetooth headsets.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Always have Uno and Farkle in RV and at the moment I have dominos for Mexican train but can't remember the rules.


I don't know how to play dominoes, but I have attempted 42, but not successfully. Have you ever played Chicken Foot? It's a fun domino game.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, admire friend's talent making his own dulcimer.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I love my house, it needs a lot of work, they tore all the wall out of the basement when they had a flood and they didn't do the flooring right when they did it, and all the windows are mobile home windows, but it's home and when we get it the way we want it, it'll be fabulous, broken stucco and all. :sm04:
> Mainly, I don't want water getting into the framing because of breaking stucco.


My home needs some work also. I guess all homeowners feel that way. It just never ends. I need a new fence, but I'm holding off until it is almost falling down!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I'm on toe decreases on sock on size 2 needles and see too big need to think and use size 1.


Size 1's will make a denser stitch, which is good, but you can also cast on a smaller number of stitches. I use Ann Norling's Basic Adult Sock Pattern that I bought years ago, and have adjusted stitch numbers for the person I am making the socks for. The pattern gives instructions for 3 different weights of yarn. I have used the worsted weight for one pair, but otherwise only do fingering/sock yarn. If I remember correctly, it says to cast on 64 sts for the fingering. I cast on 72 for the men I knit them for, and for me, also. For the men, I use 72 for the whole sock, until toe decreases, then follow the pattern for the decreases. For me, I decrease near the ankle to 64 sts to fit my feet. I am rather fluffy, and have fat calves. I would have to look, but I think for DD, and for my DSIL, I cast on 48 sts. I have made so many that I have the basic pattern memorized. I very seldom put any pattern in them, usually use self striping yarn. Some times I rib the leg, most times not, just about an inch and a half. I have a list of who needs how many cast on, and how long for leg, and foot. DSIL gets size 1 needles. Everyone else gets size 2.

Hope you get it figured out with out having to re-knit everything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Were these square needles that was being talked about? You need to go up a size to round ones as the diameter of the square ones is less than the circles even though they go in the same size hole. So yes your socks would have turned out smaller.


Yes, we were talking about square needles. That's what happened. If I happen to run across them again, I may get them. Once I got used to the feel of them, I did like them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And the one who knows doesn't really although he thinks he does! I'm sure if I asked He would say yes of course. But I don't tend to ask anymore.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know how to play dominoes, but I have attempted 42, but not successfully. Have you ever played Chicken Foot? It's a fun domino game.


The only dominos I have played is Mexican Train.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> OMG That would be awesome! Would David let you go? The guys I travel with are really fun. They are gay, so no problem there. But they are not a couple. More like brothers. We have a really good time. We have trips planned as far as Feb. 2019!


Oh yes, he doesn't care so much as long as it doesn't terribly impact his meals for long. lolol 
Just have to plan it out far enough in advance to have both passport and available cash. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My home needs some work also. I guess all homeowners feel that way. It just never ends. I need a new fence, but I'm holding off until it is almost falling down!


Yes, homeownership is a never ending repair or replace project. lol 
Thankfully we have great chainlink fencing so don't need to replace anytime soon, but I'm going to get the strips that slide in to give more privacy at the big gate, the rest has quite a bit of privacy from the hollyhocks that are pretty good at obscuring the view, mainly for the dogs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I'm going to head to bed, sweet dreams you all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I have done so many for myself I just cast on 60 stitches, rib 9", eye of partridge heel short row and then knit to toe decreases, decrease, kitchner, voila. I have fat calves too so like flexibility of rib. I will recheck size of needles with needle gauge. I've used size 2 before as I often have more than one pair on needles. If I have to tink, no problem, figure I have had twice as much fun with the yarn and this sock so bulky I don't like it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami the size 2 I'm using are new needles.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Found the microphone on my iPad. – oh that didn't turn out right it's on the keyboard when you are typing your message on here KTP.

OK I will try again the microphone is on the keyboard to the left of the space bar. You just touch the microphone and start talking when you are finished you push "done". (Edit - or say "done".)

The above was all done using the microphone on my iPad, below I've typed.

LOL! Well that was fun trying that out, not sure if it's any faster but great for those who are having problems with their hands, shoulders, arms etc.
You have to add your own punctuation and definitly proof read before sending as it often adds whatever it likes, guess it doesn't always understand my accent.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Okay -I need some instructions on that.


All I did was set up to write an e-mail as usual, tapped on it to make the keyboard appear, then pressed the microphone button at the bottom left of your keyboard, spoke to it and hey presto it typed! Just typed this last sentence by speaking and it types what you say! (Couldn't get it to put in the exclamation mark and it did type see instead of say, but not bad.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


I love Yahtzee! I have a travel version which used to be my aunt's and I force DH to play when we're on holiday. I've also got a Yahtzee app and play on-line. Has anyone played Rummicub?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry you got chilled, but how kind of those gentlemen!


Thanks, and yes!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a great trip! Wish I could have been with you. The street of lions is amazing. I so want to travel and am looking at singles trips. One of these days, before I get too old, I'm going to do it.


Do it Liz. I've done it several times and have enjoyed every one. There's always been a good group of people of all ages and as in all groups you find someone on your wavelength. It's just a group of people travelling on their own for a variety of reasons. Some because they live on their own, some have partners at home who just don't want to travel, there's no matchmaking or anything like that. Pick a short trip for the first time to give it a try.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


Oh yes! Love Yahtzee, haven't played it in ages. I think since the grandkids have grown up we haven't played anything much. One card game we all love as a family is Nine game rummy. Taught to us by some friends years ago, good fun for all above about 10. Also love Rummikub, taught to me by American friends. I loved it so much when I played it with them I came straight home and bought a set but can't get my family much interested in it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> OMG That would be awesome! Would David let you go? The guys I travel with are really fun. They are gay, so no problem there. But they are not a couple. More like brothers. We have a really good time. We have trips planned as far as Feb. 2019!


How wonderful to have someone like that to travel with. I think it doesn't matter much who you travel with as long as you all get on and can have fun together. I think we should set up a KTP travel club!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I love Yahtzee! I have a travel version which used to be my aunt's and I force DH to play when we're on holiday. I've also got a Yahtzee app and play on-line. Has anyone played Rummicub?


Yes! We even started up a Rummikub group at our local U3A. I went for a while but it got too big - about 20 people and one very bossy lady "organising" everyone so I gave up! I much prefer to play with just 2 or 3 friends.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for giving us a peek of another beautiful place in this world...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Found the microphone on my iPad. - oh that didn't turn out right it's on the keyboard when you are typing your message on here KTP.
> 
> OK I will try again the microphone is on the keyboard to the left of the space bar. You just touch the microphone and start talking when you are finished you push "done". (Edit - or say "done".)
> 
> ...


saying fullstops puts in a fullstops. didn't try comma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well I am 42 pages behind already. I spent hours at the church each day for the past few days preparing prizes for the children during vacation Bible school this coming week. Last I heard we have a little over 370 children registered.


Wow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would love to go on one of your trips with you, we'd have a ball.


The two of you would have a great time. I'll start a bail money kitty!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another very hot day here was going to take husband for a drive to the coast were it will be cooler but he doesn't feel to good today, maybe tomorrow


Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Gorgeous flowers. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you know - now that you mention it he did say he would write a script to help my appetite. i'll call heidi and as her to stop at the pharmacy on the way home. --- sam


Oh golly, I am so glad you remembered. I knew you had mentioned it a week or so ago and was wondering if you should let him know that it didnt seem to helping..... :sm19:

So now that you can start on the meds I hope they do help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Someone on one of my sock groups posted that she used two different brands of the same size needles and one sock ended up much bigger than the other.


I've seen that between my metal and woods too. I'm doing 2 at a time to be sure they match. The colors are now moving into dark blues. No repeats yet and 44 stitches is almost the exact row width to have fairly even stripes. I'm so happy anout how they're turning out. DGS was here yesterday and he said he liked them too. Another pair (not knee highs though) just went on the list.

Gwen, there were no ball bands, but I think I found it on Ravelry. I want to send washing instructions along with the socks. Could this be it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've heard of eggs on toast but never on pancakes. I'm glad you are eating some again


So glad you've found something your system tolerates. Keep eating popsickles, etc. for hydration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have those in DPNs but my circulars are Knitters Pride, I love knitting with them & use them most of the time


They've become my "go to" set. I had the Royales, Melodies of Life, and ChiaoGoo wood on loan for the needle testing and wasn't tempted. I bought the Addi click tryout set and not tempted there either.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. lol, I don't have much of one, the only reason I can grow the roses is that I only feed once a month and rarely water them, lol Roses like to be left to their own devices for the most part, pamper them and they die.
> The rest of the flowers pretty much live til they decide to die, try as I might, unless they are really hardy, I kill them, even cactus'.
> The veggies I do okay on but again like the roses, I don't have to do much other than feed every 2 weeks and make sure they get enough water via the soaker hoses attached to timers.


Our roses do okay too. I love the ornamental grasses for the same reason. Will yuca plants grow there?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to prune one of mine, it's getting rather leggy, and it's a rigosa that is going to go to Marla's this fall, she wants all rigosa's for a border.
> Beautiful gardens, I wish I hadn't lost all the pictures I had of the San Antonio Botanical Gardens, just lovely. David and I need to go to Denver's Botanical Gardens one day.


When you come here, we can spend all day at ours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Fabulous roses KayeJo, mine are almost ready to be cut back, they're having a last burst of flowering before they become sticks after a hard pruning ready for our spring.
> We are very lucky having the Botanic gardens so close by. Here are a few photos we have of our trips up there.


What a lovely area. :sm11:

I cut back most of my roses last week, just a few more to go and I am done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They did. Wish I could have worn them! Might have to try them again.


Can you post a link? Sounds like a fun pattern. I'm sorry I missed seeing them. Note to self: Show and tell at next KAP?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you are. And so are we, for knowing you!


Absolutely!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> saying fullstops puts in a fullstops. didn't try comma.


????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On my iPad there is a key on the bottom left of the keyboard that looks like a microphone just push it & click enable dictation


I saw Jynx do this and was so impressed. Her phone is a Samsung but haven't tried on iPhone yet.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> All I did was set up to write an e-mail as usual, tapped on it to make the keyboard appear, then pressed the microphone button at the bottom left of your keyboard, spoke to it and hey presto it typed! Just typed this last sentence by speaking and it types what you say! (Couldn't get it to put in the exclamation mark and it did type see instead of say, but not bad.)


????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> From what I have read today, the freighter was at fault. One of our local young men was on the USS Fitzgerald and didn't make it. DD may have gone to grade school with his sister. Not sure if they are related or not, but seems very likely.


So tragic. My condolences to the families.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David does it by calling me every time he gets bored, thank goodness for bluetooth headsets.


Thank God for at home helpers too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> The thought of the pain you must have been in just sends chills down my spine and arms and legs.


Me too. So glad he eventually heard you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the second Pocket Pal. I'm going to get in touch with Pacer and see about sending a set (when I finish 4 and the roll up to put them in) to Bella. I know she gave me their mailing address awhile back but goodness knows where it is now.


 :sm24: I really like this one. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I need to find a few more it seems, David has decided we need to put a couple in each side of the borders where there aren't any. I do enjoy finding different colored roses but mostly I pick for scent and color/shape.


There are too many now that have been stripped of their smell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am up to page 40. Goodnight all. Keep smiling.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!! Caught up again.
> David is parked in Guernsey, Iowa for the night, he's hoping to get about an hour past Columbus, Ohio tomorrow and get parked fairly early so he can get into Landover early on Wed and get unloaded and on to wherever he needs to go to pick up.


I had to look up that town--a whopping population of 63! I'm more familiar with Grinnell, IA nearby which is where one of my brothers lived for awhile. Wishing him safe travels. He's retracing your and Marla's trip. Hi, Marla!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy, scallops and shrimp....can you share it? (the recipe)


RookieRetiree said:


> That's a family favorite that Linda found. We have it with chicken, salmon, etc. I have something like it that I make with scallops/shrimp also. Very yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love those too Jeanette. So glad I got them. I do have a couple in Kollage and like them too.


RookieRetiree said:


> My preference is still the Nova Platina cubics, but just happened to have the Kollage in 2's.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo ! Congrats to the boys! You have such delightful grandkids Sam. I really enjoyed seeing the whole family.
Gary and Heidi have been doing a great job with those kids for sure.


thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, he doesn't care so much as long as it doesn't terribly impact his meals for long. lolol
> Just have to plan it out far enough in advance to have both passport and available cash. :sm04:


Get your passport now; it's good for ten years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh lordy, I play mah-jong on the computer. Some nights I just can't seem to quit either. I get competitive even with the computer....LOL!


budasha said:


> I don't know the first thing about canasta. Should look it up. Some of the women here are into mah-jong and seem to be thrilled with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> How wonderful to have someone like that to travel with. I think it doesn't matter much who you travel with as long as you all get on and can have fun together. I think we should set up a KTP travel club!


I agree.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy, scallops and shrimp....can you share it? (the recipe)


Sure. I'll pull it out. It will be something good for this week when my sister and BIL are here. He's a meat and potatoes guy so we'll see if he likes it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked up Ann Norling and love her patterns. Thanks for posting about them. Have you seen her basic Kimono pattern?
I am making notes about her patterns for future purchase.


tami_ohio said:


> Size 1's will make a denser stitch, which is good, but you can also cast on a smaller number of stitches. I use Ann Norling's Basic Adult Sock Pattern that I bought years ago, and have adjusted stitch numbers for the person I am making the socks for. The pattern gives instructions for 3 different weights of yarn. I have used the worsted weight for one pair, but otherwise only do fingering/sock yarn. If I remember correctly, it says to cast on 64 sts for the fingering. I cast on 72 for the men I knit them for, and for me, also. For the men, I use 72 for the whole sock, until toe decreases, then follow the pattern for the decreases. For me, I decrease near the ankle to 64 sts to fit my feet. I am rather fluffy, and have fat calves. I would have to look, but I think for DD, and for my DSIL, I cast on 48 sts. I have made so many that I have the basic pattern memorized. I very seldom put any pattern in them, usually use self striping yarn. Some times I rib the leg, most times not, just about an inch and a half. I have a list of who needs how many cast on, and how long for leg, and foot. DSIL gets size 1 needles. Everyone else gets size 2.
> 
> Hope you get it figured out with out having to re-knit everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I looked up Ann Norling and love her patterns. Thanks for posting about them. Have you seen her basic Kimono pattern?
> I am making notes about her patterns for future purchase.


I have her Christmas series. Ann Budd is another great sock designer/tutor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you would have a great time. I'll start a bail money kitty!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry about the missing ball bands; don't remember where I got it and it may have been missing the bands when I got it.
they really are turning out nicely.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen that between my metal and woods too. I'm doing 2 at a time to be sure they match. The colors are now moving into dark blues. No repeats yet and 44 stitches is almost the exact row width to have fairly even stripes. I'm so happy anout how they're turning out. DGS was here yesterday and he said he liked them too. Another pair (not knee highs though) just went on the list.
> 
> Gwen, there were no ball bands, but I think I found it on Ravelry. I want to send washing instructions along with the socks. Could this be it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My cousin uses it on her iphone constantly.


RookieRetiree said:


> I saw Jynx do this and was so impressed. Her phone is a Samsung but haven't tried on iPhone yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have Ann Budd's top down sweater book. Yep, another good designer/tutor for sure. Once I get my weight where I want it I plan to make myself some sweaters.



RookieRetiree said:


> I have her Christmas series. Ann Budd is another great sock designer/tutor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our roses do okay too. I love the ornamental grasses for the same reason. Will yuca plants grow there?


I've seen yucca plants when we travel, sure won't survive here???? & the blooms smells so beautiful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry about the missing ball bands; don't remember where I got it and it may have been missing the bands when I got it.
> they really are turning out nicely.


Thanks...I'll test wash them after I'm done. The yarn feels like superwash fingering weight so I'm pretty sure that's what it is. It's fun watching the colors turn up. I wonder when it's going to start a color sequence repeat.

Here's the scallop recipe (I use baby scallops and marinate them in the lime/cilantro mixture before browning). It works well with shrimp and chicken bites too. I've included the mandarin orange salad from Linda that's delicious also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have Ann Budd's top down sweater book. Yep, another good designer/tutor for sure. Once I get my weight where I want it I plan to make myself some sweaters.


You are doing so well!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope David has a good trip to new parts of the world & doesn't hit terrible traffic.

Jeanette, the socks are looking great 

We went to Loon Lake for supper last night son & DIL were at her parents cabin, we were only there a few minutes when the sky go so black & there was a huge downpour, didn't get more than a few drops at home although it thundered lots & black clouds floated about. Sun is supposed to shine today so we will see.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

That sounds like fun, games and wine !!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no unfortunately - i really miss his postings and his wit and all the news about the 'boy'. --- sam



budasha said:


> Do you ever hear from Dave?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why couldn't you wear them? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> They did. Wish I could have worn them! Might have to try them again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good. --sam



darowil said:


> What if you blend some ice-cream and a bit of fruit into the milk? And protein powders as someone else suggested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't find the lime/cilantro mixture. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...I'll test wash them after I'm done. The yarn feels like superwash fingering weight so I'm pretty sure that's what it is. It's fun watching the colors turn up. I wonder when it's going to start a color sequence repeat.
> 
> Here's the scallop recipe (I use baby scallops and marinate them in the lime/cilantro mixture before browning). It works well with shrimp and chicken bites too. I've included the mandarin orange salad from Linda that's delicious also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't find the lime/cilantro mixture. --- sam


I make extra dressing and put the chopped cilantro (and some garlic) in it and marinate the shrimp or scallops or chicken in it an hour or so before cooking. I've also put the marinated items on skewers and cooked on the grill. Scrumptious!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just got home from standing in line for 2 hours for the commodities (food pantry), for my cousin's adopted daughter. Cousin and Ann are headed out to Iowa and Ann's DH couldn't get there so I said I'd get it for her, there is not an income requirement so got for David and I also, Marla got for her and Christopher. They let you get for your family and one other family, we will volunteer now that we know, but it's a lot of food that they give each family, wow, was really surprised. They don't have any place to store it at the church that does it, so they want it all gone by the end of day, the regular food pantry is the day that food stamps or cards or whatever are filled and you have to be there that day, but it's done at the city building I think and you only get that if you receive food stamps. 
Now I've gotten breakfast eaten and ribs in the crockpot so I can get caught up with you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got home from standing in line for 2 hours for the commodities (food pantry), for my cousin's adopted daughter. Cousin and Ann are headed out to Iowa and Ann's DH couldn't get there so I said I'd get it for her, there is not an income requirement so got for David and I also, Marla got for her and Christopher. They let you get for your family and one other family, we will volunteer now that we know, but it's a lot of food that they give each family, wow, was really surprised. They don't have any place to store it at the church that does it, so they want it all gone by the end of day, the regular food pantry is the day that food stamps or cards or whatever are filled and you have to be there that day, but it's done at the city building I think and you only get that if you receive food stamps.
> Now I've gotten breakfast eaten and ribs in the crockpot so I can get caught up with you all.


That's a great service.

We have a couple of pantries around us and they operate on a need basis although no one is asked to show any documentation. Like your church, there isn't a lot of refrigerator or freezer space so things are meant to be given away quickly. We have quite a few of the local garden farmers who are bringing in fresh produce also. The freezer has some turkeys and hams in them for special occasions. Mostly, it's cereal, peanut butter, bread, noodles, soups, etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you would have a great time. I'll start a bail money kitty!


LOL!!! Thanks Jeanette. :sm16:
:sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen that between my metal and woods too. I'm doing 2 at a time to be sure they match. The colors are now moving into dark blues. No repeats yet and 44 stitches is almost the exact row width to have fairly even stripes. I'm so happy anout how they're turning out. DGS was here yesterday and he said he liked them too. Another pair (not knee highs though) just went on the list.
> 
> Gwen, there were no ball bands, but I think I found it on Ravelry. I want to send washing instructions along with the socks. Could this be it?


Those are going to be great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank God for at home helpers too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are too many now that have been stripped of their smell.


Yes, it's amazing how many have no scent, all of mine do, I wish I had smellputer so that I could send you all the scents of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had to look up that town--a whopping population of 63! I'm more familiar with Grinnell, IA nearby which is where one of my brothers lived for awhile. Wishing him safe travels. He's retracing your and Marla's trip. Hi, Marla!


LOL! He just said "I'm not going to retrace that trip". lolol We had to many interesting things happen. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:
 

> Get your passport now; it's good for ten years.


 :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you would have a great time. I'll start a bail money kitty!


Thank you for doing that! We probably would need a good lawyer!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for doing that! We probably would need a good lawyer!


I know a couple -- I'll keep their numbers handy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope David has a good trip to new parts of the world & doesn't hit terrible traffic.
> 
> Jeanette, the socks are looking great
> 
> We went to Loon Lake for supper last night son & DIL were at her parents cabin, we were only there a few minutes when the sky go so black & there was a huge downpour, didn't get more than a few drops at home although it thundered lots & black clouds floated about. Sun is supposed to shine today so we will see.


Thank you. Hope you didn't have to drive back in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> That sounds like fun, games and wine !!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


That's fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great service.
> 
> We have a couple of pantries around us and they operate on a need basis although no one is asked to show any documentation. Like your church, there isn't a lot of refrigerator or freezer space so things are meant to be given away quickly. We have quite a few of the local garden farmers who are bringing in fresh produce also. The freezer has some turkeys and hams in them for special occasions. Mostly, it's cereal, peanut butter, bread, noodles, soups, etc.


It really is, they do June through Sept I think, then a couple times in the winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for doing that! We probably would need a good lawyer!


It was justifiable, whatever it was! lolol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sounds good to me! I have a few to choose from

quote=Poledra65]Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I would probably need bail and a lawyer by now



darowil said:


> no way. David said 3 months so I doubled it. Now 16 months. Which is why I'm not holding out great hopes of a kitchen by Christmas.


 :sm12:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yahoo!! Hope you have many more nights like that one!!

quote=RookieRetiree]No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I made the Mandarin Orange salad I omitted the sugar and oranges and it was still very, very good.
Thanks for the scallop recipe; I just bought some napa cabbage so maybe I can get this tried this week.


RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...I'll test wash them after I'm done. The yarn feels like superwash fingering weight so I'm pretty sure that's what it is. It's fun watching the colors turn up. I wonder when it's going to start a color sequence repeat.
> 
> Here's the scallop recipe (I use baby scallops and marinate them in the lime/cilantro mixture before browning). It works well with shrimp and chicken bites too. I've included the mandarin orange salad from Linda that's delicious also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope David has a good trip to new parts of the world & doesn't hit terrible traffic.
> 
> Jeanette, the socks are looking great
> 
> We went to Loon Lake for supper last night son & DIL were at her parents cabin, we were only there a few minutes when the sky go so black & there was a huge downpour, didn't get more than a few drops at home although it thundered lots & black clouds floated about. Sun is supposed to shine today so we will see.


You need some nice hot days like we have been having hitting up near 30c here the last few days not so good at night time though


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


Fantastic Jeanette hope you get many more nights like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sounds good to me! I have a few to choose from
> 
> quote=Poledra65]Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?


[/quote]

:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would probably need bail and a lawyer by now
> 
> :sm12:


Lol! Me too!! I've already said that David will not be doing any of the house reno's himself, I'll do them or I'll hire them done. Not because he can't but because he'll over think it to the point that it'll be 15 years to finish one project, and he'll complain when he is doing it, that he could be fishing. :sm16: 
I love my DH but I know my DH. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


They are lovely, and I'm particularly liking the Mishka fuzzy flower. :sm04:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are lovely, and I'm particularly liking the Mishka fuzzy flower. :sm04:


I like that fuzzy Mishka flower smeller as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fantastic Jeanette hope you get many more nights like that


It's amazing how much energy I have today. I have my fingers crossed too for tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

xx


flyty1n said:


> I like that fuzzy Mishka flower smeller as well.


 :sm17:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, loved your garden pics.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very pretty summer garden Sonja, and Missa seems to be enjoying it too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I like that fuzzy Mishka flower smeller as well.


She likes to get in and walk or lay in the flower beds especially under the bushes , so we put a low little net barrier round were we didn't want her to walk which she could easily step over but she hasn't so we have flowers and she can still lay under some bushes a good comprise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, loved your garden pics.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> A very pretty summer garden Sonja, and Missa seems to be enjoying it too.


She thinks the back garden is her garden so likes to know what we are up to


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers sonja - i think mishka just wanted a sniff. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She thinks the back garden is her garden so likes to know what we are up to


LOL! She thinks or she knows? :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the flower photos. I need to get out to the side of my house and see how ours are doing. Jynx and I went to our Botanic Gardens and most of the roses there still had their scents. It was easy to tell when we were getting to the Rose Garden. I don't think Jynx appreciated my singing:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> beautiful flowers sonja - i think mishka just wanted a sniff. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! She thinks or she knows? :sm23:


She knows ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the flower photos. I need to get out to the side of my house and see how ours are doing. Jynx and I went to our Botanic Gardens and most of the roses there still had their scents. It was easy to tell when we were getting to the Rose Garden. I don't think Jynx appreciated my singing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She knows ????


 :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the flower photos. I need to get out to the side of my house and see how ours are doing. Jynx and I went to our Botanic Gardens and most of the roses there still had their scents. It was easy to tell when we were getting to the Rose Garden. I don't think Jynx appreciated my singing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you've got me singing it , at least it will make a change from Proud Mary ????
> There is a cute advert here were the little girl is supposedly singing it and now I can't stop


I have the guitar music for Proud Mary, one of the songs we do in lessons. 
 :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sounds, just got back from EKG, part of yearly f/u, it is 112F out there. 
Kaye, my DH is the same as far as Year project will start finish. Took him four years to out on new roof.
Don't know who is inhabiting my bod but like her guts. Just talked to Kenny, guy doing bath redo about building me a Murphy bed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She likes to get in and walk or lay in the flower beds especially under the bushes , so we put a low little net barrier round were we didn't want her to walk which she could easily step over but she hasn't so we have flowers and she can still lay under some bushes a good comprise


I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off. 
We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off.
> We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


That is hot! We are expecting 17C today- which is very mild for nearly the shortest day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is hot! We are expecting 17C today- which is very mild for nearly the shortest day.


Too right Julie, HOT! But I do have a lovely scent of jasmine drifting in through the open windows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sounds, just got back from EKG, part of yearly f/u, it is 112F out there.
> Kaye, my DH is the same as far as Year project will start finish. Took him four years to out on new roof.
> Don't know who is inhabiting my bod but like her guts. Just talked to Kenny, guy doing bath redo about building me a Murphy bed!


Hopefully the EKG is all clear. 
4 years is quite a time for sure. 
Lol! That'd be cool, a Murphy bed is great to have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off.
> We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


That's way to hot to sleep.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, have any of you had an invasive pop up on apple iPad called reward centre? It's driving me nuts, it freezes the screen when I try to get on main forum, telling me I've been selected for an iPhone etc. Been trying to get rid of it but proving to be very difficult. Stu is a whizz with computers, so looks like we need to get some more anti virus protection. Grrrrrrrrr!

Been taking my frustration out on the roses which aren't flowering, and cutting them back. Less to do once all are finished. One of my mini ones is blooming heaps and smells lovely, so don't won't to cut it back yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I have done so many for myself I just cast on 60 stitches, rib 9", eye of partridge heel short row and then knit to toe decreases, decrease, kitchner, voila. I have fat calves too so like flexibility of rib. I will recheck size of needles with needle gauge. I've used size 2 before as I often have more than one pair on needles. If I have to tink, no problem, figure I have had twice as much fun with the yarn and this sock so bulky I don't like it.


Since it's bulky it may need the smaller needle or cast on fewer stitches. It's making a bigger sock because it's bigger yarn. So true that tinkling gives you twice the fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such beautiful flowers. Perhaps when I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more in my flower beds. They are in such awful shape and DH just has zero interest in helping me get them taken care of. Would love to hire someone to at least get all the weeds out of them. Any takers???....I'll give you food, housing, and yarn! LOLOL!


Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami the size 2 I'm using are new needles.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are lovely, and I'm particularly liking the Mishka fuzzy flower. :sm04:


 :sm09: :sm09: I think the Mishka fuzzy flower is the best also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you would have a great time. I'll start a bail money kitty!


???? As long as they have AAA we don't need bail money! AAA will post bail.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you post a link? Sounds like a fun pattern. I'm sorry I missed seeing them. Note to self: Show and tell at next KAP?


It's been so long since I made them I'm not sure where it is! Sam?

Show and tell sounds good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So tragic. My condolences to the families.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are too many now that have been stripped of their smell.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I looked up Ann Norling and love her patterns. Thanks for posting about them. Have you seen her basic Kimono pattern?
> I am making notes about her patterns for future purchase.


No, I haven't! I'll have to go look. I have the sock pattern memorized.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, I thought you would be a little cooler. I'll let DD know so she will pack appropriately. She flies out of Atlanta Friday evening (23rd here) and will be across the pond by Sat. 24th.


angelam said:


> I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off.
> We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> That sounds like fun, games and wine !!


You made it!!!!! Welcome, Janet!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had new potatoes and green beans from the farmer's market today so I made this recipe:
> 
> https://recipegoldmine.com/fourthsalad/dilly-potato-salad.html
> 
> ...


Mmmm potato salad sounds good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> why couldn't you wear them? --- sam


Too small. Can you post the pattern link again please?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


Fantastic!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


I played that years ago.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, have any of you had an invasive pop up on apple iPad called reward centre? It's driving me nuts, it freezes the screen when I try to get on main forum, telling me I've been selected for an iPhone etc. Been trying to get rid of it but proving to be very difficult. Stu is a whizz with computers, so looks like we need to get some more anti virus protection. Grrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Been taking my frustration out on the roses which aren't flowering, and cutting them back. Less to do once all are finished. One of my mini ones is blooming heaps and smells lovely, so don't won't to cut it back yet.


Yes I get them but not usually on KP. I end up turning the phone off then back on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> On my iPad there is a key on the bottom left of the keyboard that looks like a microphone just push it & click enable dictation


Thanks, I'll check that.

Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Hope all goes well after the extraction.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> From what I have read today, the freighter was at fault. One of our local young men was on the USS Fitzgerald and didn't make it. DD may have gone to grade school with his sister. Not sure if they are related or not, but seems very likely.


I am so sorry to hear that. Condolences to his family. One wonders how, with the modern technology, they could have collided. I think somebody must have been asleep at the helm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Look at your keypad. Is there a microphone symbol? On my iPhone it it just to the left of the space bar. I have not tried it for here, but I know you can touch it and then say what you want to text. DS and DH both use it.


I will check that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Liz! It was very nice to get out and about- but it was also a cold afternoon, and I ended up with the wind really cutting through me. Fortunately two kind gentlemen helped me to stand up from the rather low chair I had had to sit on.


And your winter is just starting. You'll have to dress warmer when you go out. How nice that there were gentlemen to help you. I think they're few and far between these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did, but a very long time ago now.


Too bad. I did enjoy his comments about his family's shenanigans and his egg cozy patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I love my house, it needs a lot of work, they tore all the wall out of the basement when they had a flood and they didn't do the flooring right when they did it, and all the windows are mobile home windows, but it's home and when we get it the way we want it, it'll be fabulous, broken stucco and all. :sm04:
> Mainly, I don't want water getting into the framing because of breaking stucco.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> The thought of the pain you must have been in just sends chills down my spine and arms and legs.


I think I was in shock and don't remember the pain. The next thing I remembered was in the hospital and the surgeon telling me he was going to operate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I need to find a few more it seems, David has decided we need to put a couple in each side of the borders where there aren't any. I do enjoy finding different colored roses but mostly I pick for scent and color/shape.


I love roses and wish I had room for them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, love to hear a dulcimer orchestra!
> Fan, love botanical gardens.


I'll have to find out when the competition will be so that I can listen to them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> All I did was set up to write an e-mail as usual, tapped on it to make the keyboard appear, then pressed the microphone button at the bottom left of your keyboard, spoke to it and hey presto it typed! Just typed this last sentence by speaking and it types what you say! (Couldn't get it to put in the exclamation mark and it did type see instead of say, but not bad.)


I'm going to give it a try - but not tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Do it Liz. I've done it several times and have enjoyed every one. There's always been a good group of people of all ages and as in all groups you find someone on your wavelength. It's just a group of people travelling on their own for a variety of reasons. Some because they live on their own, some have partners at home who just don't want to travel, there's no matchmaking or anything like that. Pick a short trip for the first time to give it a try.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh lordy, I play mah-jong on the computer. Some nights I just can't seem to quit either. I get competitive even with the computer....LOL!


I must check it out. I don't know the first thing about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 50 but will have to stop for a while. Back later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such beautiful flowers. Perhaps when I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more in my flower beds. They are in such awful shape and DH just has zero interest in helping me get them taken care of. Would love to hire someone to at least get all the weeds out of them. Any takers???....I'll give you food, housing, and yarn! LOLOL!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? As long as they have AAA we don't need bail money! AAA will post bail.


Okay Pam, do you have AAA or do I need to get it? LOL! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


They're so cute and quick is sometimes just what is needed. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


It's really good that the inhaler is helping, hopefully you'll never need more than an inhaler to deal with it. 
Great that you have the bridge, I sure hope it doesn't hurt too much and all goes well with getting used to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think I was in shock and don't remember the pain. The next thing I remembered was in the hospital and the surgeon telling me he was going to operate.


I bet you were, and then in shock yet again when the doc announced surgery.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Sending healing thoughts. It is hard to deal with asthma and COPD at the same time. Glad you have an inhaler as it should really help. Sorry you had to have an extraction, but hope the new bridge fits beautifully and makes up for your pain.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Pam, do you have AAA or do I need to get it? LOL! :sm23:


I used to have it, but no longer! I didn't know that it would bail you out of jail!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the tylenol keeps you pain free. Also that there is no swelling.


budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to have it, but no longer! I didn't know that it would bail you out of jail!


I didn't either. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.
Tami, thank you, yarn isn't bulky, sized needles they were 2.75, that is why socks were baggy(better descriptor than bulky).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, Sorry you're hurting hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you've got me singing it , at least it will make a change from Proud Mary ????
> There is a cute advert here were the little girl is supposedly singing it and now I can't stop


I think I like Proud Mary better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have the guitar music for Proud Mary, one of the songs we do in lessons.
> :sm11:


Do you do the Tina Turner version with the dance or the CCR version?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sounds, just got back from EKG, part of yearly f/u, it is 112F out there.
> Kaye, my DH is the same as far as Year project will start finish. Took him four years to out on new roof.
> Don't know who is inhabiting my bod but like her guts. Just talked to Kenny, guy doing bath redo about building me a Murphy bed!


That's awesome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such beautiful flowers. Perhaps when I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more in my flower beds. They are in such awful shape and DH just has zero interest in helping me get them taken care of. Would love to hire someone to at least get all the weeds out of them. Any takers???....I'll give you food, housing, and yarn! LOLOL!


Maybe Fall or Spring, but not during the summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You made it!!!!! Welcome, Janet!


Our KAP Janet? Good to see you. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Ouch. Hope you get through the next couple if days okay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh lordy, I play mah-jong on the computer. Some nights I just can't seem to quit either. I get competitive even with the computer....LOL!


Thats why I don't tend to play games. once I start I don't stop.

Doubt whether I am here for long. Elizabeth is in her bed but by no means asleep. No sure she will sleep. Hope she does soon though as need to leave in 1 1/2 to go to the doctor. Depending on how i feel after we might go to the zoo. Plan to get an annual ticket so can pop in for short periods whenever we want. Haven't taken her yet but Vick says she loves it. Think she is in fact giving up being happy in bed. Wait and see if she decides to go from grizzling to sleeping.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you do the Tina Turner version with the dance or the CCR version?


CCR, but we rock it out every now and then TT style. Lol! 
I've gotten quite a catalog of CCR at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats why I don't tend to play games. once I start I don't stop.
> 
> Doubt whether I am here for long. Elizabeth is in her bed but by no means asleep. No sure she will sleep. Hope she does soon though as need to leave in 1 1/2 to go to the doctor. Depending on how i feel after we might go to the zoo. Plan to get an annual ticket so can pop in for short periods whenever we want. Haven't taken her yet but Vick says she loves it. Think she is in fact giving up being happy in bed. Wait and see if she decides to go from grizzling to sleeping.


Hopefully she'll get a bit of a nap in at least. Hope all goes well at the doctor, the zoo pass sounds like a great idea, it's a good way to pass a few hours often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


Oh dear, that poor girl, she's had so much to deal with the last year or so, definitely praying it's nothing that needs worrying about and easily healed.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

Nope it's Lael !


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


Alright then!! Welcome!! Good to see you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright then!! Welcome!! Good to see you.


 :sm24: From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Too right Julie, HOT! But I do have a lovely scent of jasmine drifting in through the open windows.


One good thing at least!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


You are right, Gwen, they are fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And your winter is just starting. You'll have to dress warmer when you go out. How nice that there were gentlemen to help you. I think they're few and far between these days.


I thought I had, Liz! Yes it was kind of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad. I did enjoy his comments about his family's shenanigans and his egg cozy patterns.


I enjoy the Tea Party as it has evolved under Sam, too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


Welcome, Lael. So happy you've chosen to join us. We certainly have enjoyed having you at KAP again so that we can get to know y'all better.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, hope your tooth doesn't give too much pain & the inhaler works it's magic 

Hope Melody is on the mend soon.

Sonja, lovely garden.

I went to a friends this evening & picked up some lupine, I've had them before but they always winterkill, she said she got the seeds in Alaska off some wild ones so maybe I will have luck with these


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Pam, do you have AAA or do I need to get it? LOL! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Label, welcome.
Of corse we will be praying for Mel, thank you for update.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to have it, but no longer! I didn't know that it would bail you out of jail!


They used to, at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you.
> Tami, thank you, yarn isn't bulky, sized needles they were 2.75, that is why socks were baggy(better descriptor than bulky).


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our KAP Janet? Good to see you. Welcome to the Tea Party.


Sure is!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


Sending prayers!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


Oops! Didn't expect you to sign in that way! Welcome!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


Fabulous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such beautiful flowers. Perhaps when I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more in my flower beds. They are in such awful shape and DH just has zero interest in helping me get them taken care of. Would love to hire someone to at least get all the weeds out of them. Any takers???....I'll give you food, housing, and yarn! LOLOL!


If I were closer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, Lael (autocorrect wants you to be Label!) :sm16: Nice to meet you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope your tooth doesn't give too much pain & the inhaler works it's magic
> 
> Hope Melody is on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


We called the pink, Fireweed because a field of it looks like fire. Hopefully they'll be perennials for you, It certainly does fine wild in Alaska, acres and acres worth.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Melody.

I've got the liquid diet and prep tomorrow for the colonoscopy on Wednesday. Whee. How crabby will I be after no solid food or coffee for 24 hours?! I've warned him. Heh.

Yay for good sleeping, Jeanette. Sorry you're having breathing troubles, Liz. We have heat alerts here for the rest of the week...104F predicted for Wednesday. That's even hotter than I like. Drinking lots of water with ice.

Not much getting done lately. We were out all day Sunday and work today so no crafting. Soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off.
> We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


It has been the same here , got all the windows and patio doors open trying to catch a slight breeze

If you have a fan put a bowl full of ice cubes in front of it and the air in the room cools down wonderfully


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such beautiful flowers. Perhaps when I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more in my flower beds. They are in such awful shape and DH just has zero interest in helping me get them taken care of. Would love to hire someone to at least get all the weeds out of them. Any takers???....I'll give you food, housing, and yarn! LOLOL!


If we lived closer Gwen I would help , I like being out in the garden even if it is just to weed , used to help my sister with her big garden all the time , my niece has no interest in gardening so got rid of all the beautiful flowers borders and Islands


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


This one made me smile Gwen , he's great


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry folks but we're having fabulous weather after all the storms. It will be back in the 90's plus before we know it so I'm enjoying the cool breeze coming through the house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Hope you were able to get a good night's sleep Liz and not in too much pain


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great cowboy, Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright then!! Welcome!! Good to see you.


Welcome from me to hope to hear more from you


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


He's cute! He's the best so far.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, I thought you would be a little cooler. I'll let DD know so she will pack appropriately. She flies out of Atlanta Friday evening (23rd here) and will be across the pond by Sat. 24th.


This heat is due to last a day or two more but I think by Saturday we should be back to a more average 21/22c. Hope she enjoys her stay in Oxford, and has lots of fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Take Arnica to keep the swelling down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your cowboy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She likes to get in and walk or lay in the flower beds especially under the bushes , so we put a low little net barrier round were we didn't want her to walk which she could easily step over but she hasn't so we have flowers and she can still lay under some bushes a good comprise


That is a good compromise! Love your flowers. :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Melody, I hope it's nothing serious and that she's soon well again.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome, Lael (autocorrect wants you to be Label!) :sm16: Nice to meet you!


She is a wonderful person to meet up with. I have enjoyed meeting her and her mother at KAP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Glad the inhaler is helping you. Sorry to hear about the pain from the dental work though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


Oh golly, I hope they find out what is wrong and it is an easy fix.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Melody.
> 
> I've got the liquid diet and prep tomorrow for the colonoscopy on Wednesday. Whee. How crabby will I be after no solid food or coffee for 24 hours?! I've warned him. Heh.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the colonoscopy. Ugh I hate that prep. I have a colonoscopy every 3 years, so know it well. :sm19:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with the colonoscopy. Ugh I hate that prep. I have a colonoscopy every 3 years, so know it well. :sm19:


Ugh is correct. I need to go next year and am already dreading the prep. It sends my body into the shivers and shakes as well as the other intended outcome of drinking that horrid stuff. It's worse than the actual procedure. But, I know the importance of having the test done so will do it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I havent commented as much coz I was so far behind and wanted to catch up. It didnt take me as long as I thought though. 

Margaret.... was today the day for the doctor?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.

My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


The greyish furry flower is an interesting one. A Mishkus Canninis maybe?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the flower photos. I need to get out to the side of my house and see how ours are doing. Jynx and I went to our Botanic Gardens and most of the roses there still had their scents. It was easy to tell when we were getting to the Rose Garden. I don't think Jynx appreciated my singing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wondered what the netting was but she obviously knows what it's there for. Pretty garden Sonja. your hard work has paid off.
> We have been having scorching weather for the past few days and likely to continue till the weekend so it's watering the garden every evening for me. I'm trying to summon up enough energy to go to bed, we've had over 32c today and now at after 11pm it's still 26c. Not much sleeping tonight I think.


While here 32 would often be a nice day it sure isn't in England. It's awful. And it's not even quite summer yet for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ugh is correct. I need to go next year and am already dreading the prep. It sends my body into the shivers and shakes as well as the other intended outcome of drinking that horrid stuff. It's worse than the actual procedure. But, I know the importance of having the test done so will do it.


Yes it is very important if needed. Mine is for having had bowel cancer 7 years ago. Wow I cant believe it is 7 years....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> The greyish furry flower is an interesting one. A Mishkus Canninis maybe?


LOL yes and it pops up anywhere :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Oh dear I hope Elizabeth is feeling better by tomorrow. Poor little thing. 
Good that your blood tests are all normal, and very good there are no tumours. 
I wondered if you might need to see a specialist... wonder if he will order a gastroscopy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, have any of you had an invasive pop up on apple iPad called reward centre? It's driving me nuts, it freezes the screen when I try to get on main forum, telling me I've been selected for an iPhone etc. Been trying to get rid of it but proving to be very difficult. Stu is a whizz with computers, so looks like we need to get some more anti virus protection. Grrrrrrrrr!
> 
> Been taking my frustration out on the roses which aren't flowering, and cutting them back. Less to do once all are finished. One of my mini ones is blooming heaps and smells lovely, so don't won't to cut it back yet.


When I had something similar I turned it off and it disappeared but I assume that you have tried that. Switch of the internet I think I have done also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Good that there is no sign of tumours, but being none the wiser to what is making you ill is not good , hopefully next week will bring you some answers

Hope E feels better soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness, I thought you would be a little cooler. I'll let DD know so she will pack appropriately. She flies out of Atlanta Friday evening (23rd here) and will be across the pond by Sat. 24th.


Just saw that by Friday it will be down to a nice 21C. She needs to be prepared for anything- summer can also be cold :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


 Hopefully they puffers can keep your lungs working well. And hope the extraction causes no problems and heals quickly.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> While here 32 would often be a nice day it sure isn't in England. It's awful. And it's not even quite summer yet for you.


I've found the best place to be is driving in my car with AC on full blast and then shopping in nice AC cooled stores. The trouble is you have to go home eventually!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Just beautiful.... I have just looked for and saved the pattern. Adorable. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Really pretty. One little girl will look cute in that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


That's a lovely. Baby jacket. Good to hear that you're making something fo yourself for once.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just beautiful.... I have just looked for and saved the pattern. Adorable. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you Cathy did you get the updated version ? The first version has a couple of errors nothing major just confusing but the updated version has no problems what so ever and is a very easy knit , I left off the eyelet rows as I didn't want to put ribbons through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's a lovely. Baby jacket. Good to hear that you're making something fo yourself for once.


Thank you Mary and Angela. I'm making the top based on the Cancun top free on Ravelry but I'm just going to do my own thing and obviously longer way past the stage of flashing my belly button ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy did you get the updated version ? The first version has a couple of errors nothing major just confusing but the updated version has no problems what so ever and is a very easy knit , I left off the eyelet rows as I didn't want to put ribbons through


Yes I saw that she had a version 2 update. Thanks. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


That is a sort of positive- the 'no sign of tumours'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Very sweet- curly laces again? having difficulty seeing exactly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Always good to hear. Hope she is able to narrow it down. Hope E feels better soon as well as you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I am now heading off to bed.
Tiring day with Elizabeth and even more so with her having been so clingy. At least we know why. And while I don't regret going to the zoo it was tiring too. But now we can go whenever we like until July next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is very important if needed. Mine is for having had bowel cancer 7 years ago. Wow I cant believe it is 7 years....


Fantastic it's been 7 years!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I am now heading off to bed.
> Tiring day with Elizabeth and even more so with her having been so clingy. At least we know why. And while I don't regret going to the zoo it was tiring too. But now we can go whenever we like until July next year.


She'll enjoy it more when she's feeling better and so will you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, glad no signs of tumors. Hope Elisabeth feels better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She'll enjoy it more when she's feeling better and so will you.


Her parents often take her and she usually enjoys it. We were heading to the children's zoo and David deviated of the right path. E had pointed out the right path to me and made it very clear that that was where she wanted to go when she thought we weren't going to. Happy once back on track.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Where can I find the pattern. I know a little girl that it will look nice on.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


What a darling outfit. It is adorable. Glad you are now going to knit something for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Where can I find the pattern. I know a little girl that it will look nice on.


Hello Jackie the pattern is free here on KP here is a direct link 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402294-1.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> What a darling outfit. It is adorable. Glad you are now going to knit something for you.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with the colonoscopy. Ugh I hate that prep. I have a colonoscopy every 3 years, so know it well. :sm19:


Thanks. I'm already crabby from no coffee and still have 23 hours to go...


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Jackie the pattern is free here on KP here is a direct link
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402294-1.html


Thank you. Her baptism is in a couple of weeks so hopefully I will get it done.

Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Thank you. Her baptism is in a couple of weeks so hopefully I will get it done.
> 
> Jackie


It really is a quick easy knit , you will get it done and hopefully post a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks. I'm already crabby from no coffee and still have 23 hours to go...


Oh oh but just think some of them hours you will be hopefully sleeping . Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Fantastic it's been 7 years!


Agreed! We have no history, thankfully.

Margaret, I hope you and E feel better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Sweet and feminine. Love it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was one of the first songs I learned on the guitar when I played. Loved it and still do!


RookieRetiree said:


> I think I like Proud Mary better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Her parents often take her and she usually enjoys it. We were heading to the children's zoo and David deviated of the right path. E had pointed out the right path to me and made it very clear that that was where she wanted to go when she thought we weren't going to. Happy once back on track.


They sure know what they know! I'm glad she spoke up! I encourage free thinking when ever possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh oh but just think some of them hours you will be hopefully sleeping . Good luck for tomorrow


I hope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely she'll be in my prayers. I saw after I had posted that she had been ill.



RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very sweet top and shoes, Sonja. Looking forward to seeing your top.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Lael! So glad to see you posting here! Sure was nice meeting you ladies at the KAP.


linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


pacer said:


> She is a wonderful person to meet up with. I have enjoyed meeting her and her mother at KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that the doctor couldn't be sure what was going on however VERY glad no tumors, etc. Praying that the Gastroenterologist will be able to pinpoin the issue and that it is easily resolved. Good that your doctor is so accomodating in case of another episode like before. Hope E get well quickly too.



darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:

http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for this tip. I will pass it along to Hannah.


darowil said:


> Just saw that by Friday it will be down to a nice 21C. She needs to be prepared for anything- summer can also be cold :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is beautiful. I love the design and the embellishments. You are amazing.


Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share where you found the pattern and what it is called? EDIT: saw that it was posted further down. Thanks!



sugarsugar said:


> Just beautiful.... I have just looked for and saved the pattern. Adorable. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you share where you found the pattern and what it is called?


Keep going Gwen I posted the link


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Checked out that pattern and like it. Saved it to my library too and would also make it longer. Don't show the belly here!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and Angela. I'm making the top based on the Cancun top free on Ravelry but I'm just going to do my own thing and obviously longer way past the stage of flashing my belly button ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are really looking great! Thanks for the link too. I've pinned it.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I've been piddling around on the computer for a couple of hours now so I'm off to check the digest quickly and then get busy either knitting or cleaning....hmmmmmm what do you think it will be! LOL! TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I've been piddling around on the computer for a couple of hours now so I'm off to check the digest quickly and then get busy either knitting or cleaning....hmmmmmm what do you think it will be! LOL! TTYL


Cleaning ????that's what I've been doing , everywhere smells nice again


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


That is great yarn! Love how the sock is shaping up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


So glad it isn't anything sinister, that is always the worry. Hope Elizabeth is back to her usual self very soon, hate to see them unwell.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just saw that by Friday it will be down to a nice 21C. She needs to be prepared for anything- summer can also be cold :sm01:


When Hannah was here last year we had everything from rain to hail to sun! I think she got the idea of "summer" in the UK. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks...I'll test wash them after I'm done. The yarn feels like superwash fingering weight so I'm pretty sure that's what it is. It's fun watching the colors turn up. I wonder when it's going to start a color sequence repeat.
> 
> Here's the scallop recipe (I use baby scallops and marinate them in the lime/cilantro mixture before browning). It works well with shrimp and chicken bites too. I've included the mandarin orange salad from Linda that's delicious also.


Both recipes sound so good. Have saved them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Another gorgeous set! :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> That sounds like fun, games and wine !!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> no unfortunately - i really miss his postings and his wit and all the news about the 'boy'. --- sam


It's a shame that we lost touch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


That looks good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Wow, that's awesome!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


Beautiful. I see Mischa is also giving them a smell. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


That cowboy is really cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David asked if anyone knows how hilly Maryland is, he's found out that West Virginia is hilly as well as Pennsylvania, he's hoping that Maryland is quite so bad, his semi just doesn't have that much power. 
It's supposed to get to 93f today and 95 tomorrow, so I guess the air conditioner will be on, but it's supposed to go back down on Thursday. 
Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday or in Fan and Julie's case, a great Wednesday, now to get caught back up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope all goes well after the extraction.


Thanks. The Tylenol's did the job and I haven't had any pain.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's really good that the inhaler is helping, hopefully you'll never need more than an inhaler to deal with it.
> Great that you have the bridge, I sure hope it doesn't hurt too much and all goes well with getting used to it.


The inhaler does seem to be working just fine. I'll know if I have a problem after I take the bridge out tonight. Right now it feels good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet you were, and then in shock yet again when the doc announced surgery.


It happened very quickly - in to emerg and then the operating room. I remember them talking about removing my nail polish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sending healing thoughts. It is hard to deal with asthma and COPD at the same time. Glad you have an inhaler as it should really help. Sorry you had to have an extraction, but hope the new bridge fits beautifully and makes up for your pain.


Thanks. My bridge does fit well and looks good. Matches my own teeth perfectly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the tylenol keeps you pain free. Also that there is no swelling.


Thanks, Gwen. Luckily, it was only swollen yesterday. I look almost normal today. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, Sorry you're hurting hope you feel better soon.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ouch. Hope you get through the next couple if days okay.


I'm feeling fine today. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


I'm sorry that she's having pains. Prayers heading her way. Did she say who was looking after Gage?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Alright then!! Welcome!! Good to see you.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I enjoy the Tea Party as it has evolved under Sam, too.


I didn't mean that I haven't enjoyed Sam's leadership. He's doing better than I ever could.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope your tooth doesn't give too much pain & the inhaler works it's magic
> 
> Hope Melody is on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. Lupin's are very pretty. If they survived in Alaska, they should survive your winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We called the pink, Fireweed because a field of it looks like fire. Hopefully they'll be perennials for you, It certainly does fine wild in Alaska, acres and acres worth.


No, we have fireweed too, I let quite a few plants grow in my flower bed. Lupine are different, I've seen them growing wild in BC & northwest US

https://www.google.ca/search?q=lupins&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari

https://www.google.ca/search?client=safari&hl=en-ca&ei=XT1JWeb4H8qmjwP44p6IBw&q=fireweed+plant&oq=fireweed&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.4.0i131k1j0l4.37955.42167.0.43735.14.14.0.4.4.0.317.2161.0j13j0j1.14.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..5.9.996.3..41j0i67k1j0i3k1.i1EklyBs_ig


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I keep having a problem with Internet Explorer. A message comes up saying that it has stopped working. Has anyone else had that problem?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Melody.
> 
> I've got the liquid diet and prep tomorrow for the colonoscopy on Wednesday. Whee. How crabby will I be after no solid food or coffee for 24 hours?! I've warned him. Heh.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Our temperature has been very hot for the last week or so but this morning it was in the 60's. 104 is more than I would want to have. My brother in Phoenix always keeps me posted on their temperature. Very much like yours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Melody.
> 
> I've got the liquid diet and prep tomorrow for the colonoscopy on Wednesday. Whee. How crabby will I be after no solid food or coffee for 24 hours?! I've warned him. Heh.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't have to leave home today. That prep isn't fun. Hope all goes well.

I saw on the news the terrible heat in the southwest, scary temperatures, wish they could share a few degrees with us, then all would be more comfortable, we are finally to get a nice warm weekend, unless the forcast changes????But until then, it's supposed to be at the highest 20C/68F????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Good news that there was no tumour showing but frustrating you can't get to the bottom of things.
Hope E is better by today, always such a hassle trying to juggle work with sick kids.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Very pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Poor little thing, hopefully she'll be right as rain in no time.

Great that nothing serious is showing up, but not good that nothing small is showing up either. I hope that they can figure out what the issue is and that it's an easy fix.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is very important if needed. Mine is for having had bowel cancer 7 years ago. Wow I cant believe it is 7 years....


Congratulations on 7 years free!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, I'm glad your dental work is,good & no pain.

Nikki, great way to make your pink circle behave, cute.

Jeanette, thanks for sharing the sock sizing link.

Gwen, I wish I was closer to give you a hand with your flower bed. Can you get down to the level of the flowers?( Not sure if your bionic joints allow that). To save having to dig out weeds, if you get some heavy rubber gloves, you can spray roundup on the glove & just touch the weeds you want to kill, I use this technique among my perennials. I know some people freak out at the mention if Round Up but it does work well for this, I don't use it in the garden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get moving, get the plants I picked up last night in the ground & want to prune my fruit trees.
I'm almost through my box of material that I was cutting into squares, about one more session & I'll be done, thank goodness, I'm getting sick of that been doing it instead of knitting in the evenings for s week now but it will sure take up less space after this, less than 1/2????
Well, off & running, talk later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> LOL yes and it pops up anywhere :sm02:


LOL! Kinda like a weed? But then I've been told that Roses were originally weeds. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


It's adorable!!! 
I can't wait to see the top you're making for yourself, I know it'll turn out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


Those are so cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you were able to get a good night's sleep Liz and not in too much pain


Thanks, I had a fairly good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


Oh I love the way that turned out!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, we have fireweed too, I let quite a few plants grow in my flower bed. Lupine are different, I've seen them growing wild in BC & northwest US
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=lupins&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?client=safari&hl=en-ca&ei=XT1JWeb4H8qmjwP44p6IBw&q=fireweed+plant&oq=fireweed&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.4.0i131k1j0l4.37955.42167.0.43735.14.14.0.4.4.0.317.2161.0j13j0j1.14.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..5.9.996.3..41j0i67k1j0i3k1.i1EklyBs_ig


I was always told it was a lupine, I guess I need to do more research on things myself. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Take Arnica to keep the swelling down.


So far, no swelling to speak of. I'll see when I take my bridge out tonight. The dentist cautioned me not to take it out yesterday because I'd never get it back in again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad the inhaler is helping you. Sorry to hear about the pain from the dental work though.


Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up, now off to get a shower and ready to face the day out in public. Gym and knitting today. 
See you all this evening, have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Good news that there aren't signs of tumours. Sure hope you don't get sick again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The greyish furry flower is an interesting one. A Mishkus Canninis maybe?


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully they puffers can keep your lungs working well. And hope the extraction causes no problems and heals quickly.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


So pretty, Sonja. Looking forward to seeing your top.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and Angela. I'm making the top based on the Cancun top free on Ravelry but I'm just going to do my own thing and obviously longer way past the stage of flashing my belly button ????


Oh, no!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


Looking good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


It's a watermelon. Very nice too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, we have fireweed too, I let quite a few plants grow in my flower bed. Lupine are different, I've seen them growing wild in BC & northwest US
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=lupins&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?client=safari&hl=en-ca&ei=XT1JWeb4H8qmjwP44p6IBw&q=fireweed+plant&oq=fireweed&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.4.0i131k1j0l4.37955.42167.0.43735.14.14.0.4.4.0.317.2161.0j13j0j1.14.0....0...1.1.64.mobile-gws-serp..5.9.996.3..41j0i67k1j0i3k1.i1EklyBs_ig


Thank you for that Bonnie I have fireweed or as I now know here it's called rosebay willowherb 
The lupin in my back garden is growing and flowering wonderfully considering it was only a little sprig a few weeks back , it doesn't grow so well in front garden but I think that is because front garden is a lot drier than back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sweet and feminine. Love it!


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


They are going to be lovely Jeanette, you do know that you are going to have to make another pair ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another gorgeous set! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both recipes sound so good. Have saved them. Thanks for sharing.


I'm making both this next week while my sister and her husband are here from FL. I'll have some grilled meats/fish also as here DH isn't much of a salad person. Although, I'm proud to say that he tries things here that my sister says he would never try elsewhere. During the last visit time I thought I have trouble getting him to eat grilled corn on the cob with compound butter made with cilantro, garlic and lime. After the first taste, he was hogging the butter dish.

Had a pedicure today that's being billed as grand opening and new. I'm doubtful as the polishes all looked very old and gloppy and they weren't very diligent about using the instrument antiseptics, etc. The girl did a nice job, but I doubt that I'll go back. There are now manicure/pedicure shops in every strip mall surrounding us so there are quite a few to choose from.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David asked if anyone knows how hilly Maryland is, he's found out that West Virginia is hilly as well as Pennsylvania, he's hoping that Maryland is quite so bad, his semi just doesn't have that much power.
> It's supposed to get to 93f today and 95 tomorrow, so I guess the air conditioner will be on, but it's supposed to go back down on Thursday.
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday or in Fan and Julie's case, a great Wednesday, now to get caught back up.


My brother lives near Bristol, TN which is in the corner where VA, etc. meet up and it's darn hilly where he is. His last house had a driveway that was almost straight down. I didn't like driving in and out of his place. He's since moved to a flatter place and turned in his river and pontoon boat for flat land, tractor and gardening. He made an outdoor kitchen that is to die for.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It happened very quickly - in to emerg and then the operating room. I remember them talking about removing my nail polish.


Isn't it funny what we remember from ordeals like this?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. My bridge does fit well and looks good. Matches my own teeth perfectly.


That's wonderful. I have an appointment on 7/6 to resume the dental work. I just couldn't go back to the dentist/endodontist that botched up both an extraction and an implant attempt. The just weren't listening to me. I'm not looking forward to it, but I hope I have as good a result as you have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm feeling fine today. Thanks.


The mouth does heal quickly which is a good thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


Very creative and inventive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I keep having a problem with Internet Explorer. A message comes up saying that it has stopped working. Has anyone else had that problem?


It doesn't like my computer either so I use Safari or Chrome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are going to be lovely Jeanette, you do know that you are going to have to make another pair ????


For sure one more pair for her big sister, but probably also something for DGS also. He's eyeing them and said he wished they were in his size.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh I love the way that turned out!


Thank you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, after much frustration and resetting etc Stu finally got a stronger virus protector on my iPad and it has done the job. 
Another gorgeous set Sonja.
Adorable dolls Gwen.
Liz I hope your mouth settles ok, getting teeth pulled is not fun at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne just sent me this link and didn't know if she'd get a chance to share it here. It is free for a short while so here it is.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheepish-little-sweater-light


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm making both this next week while my sister and her husband are here from FL. I'll have some grilled meats/fish also as here DH isn't much of a salad person. Although, I'm proud to say that he tries things here that my sister says he would never try elsewhere. During the last visit time I thought I have trouble getting him to eat grilled corn on the cob with compound butter made with cilantro, garlic and lime. After the first taste, he was hogging the butter dish.
> 
> Had a pedicure today that's being billed as grand opening and new. I'm doubtful as the polishes all looked very old and gloppy and they weren't very diligent about using the instrument antiseptics, etc. The girl did a nice job, but I doubt that I'll go back. There are now manicure/pedicure shops in every strip mall surrounding us so there are quite a few to choose from.


I don't blame you for being hesitant about going back. Sanitation is very important, as it is so easy to get an infection from even just a little nick from a clipper.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


It looks great as a slice of watermelon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just sent me this link and didn't know if she'd get a chance to share it here. It is free for a short while so here it is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheepish-little-sweater-light


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute that turned out.


nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very creative and inventive.


Thank you. I'm much better at improvising with crochet than knitting.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> It looks great as a slice of watermelon


Thank you, figured it was good for summertime use


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room, 
I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link! 

Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
Have a wonderful day, evening and night, 
Love, hugs and always in my prayers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been the getting down in the garden that has been the biggest problem, then getting up. DH has allegedly put round up on the weeds but they just keep coming back stronger than ever. Maybe once I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more;
that's what I'm hoping. In general, I get off balance very easily.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad your dental work is,good & no pain.
> 
> Nikki, great way to make your pink circle behave, cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Forgive mistakes please, C says I should be banned from this until I can stop the strong medications, perhaps she is right, lol. Love y'all so much, take good care


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey dear Marianne! Ouch, ouch, ouch to mom grabbing your arm! Glad C is taking such good care of you. Pop those pills and heal sweet lady!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


Night Night. Hope the pain subsides even more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's a shame that we lost touch.


It was at Dave's wish, Liz.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David asked if anyone knows how hilly Maryland is, he's found out that West Virginia is hilly as well as Pennsylvania, he's hoping that Maryland is quite so bad, his semi just doesn't have that much power.
> It's supposed to get to 93f today and 95 tomorrow, so I guess the air conditioner will be on, but it's supposed to go back down on Thursday.
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday or in Fan and Julie's case, a great Wednesday, now to get caught back up.


Wednesday is really only just starting! An hour or two till daylight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry that she's having pains. Prayers heading her way. Did she say who was looking after Gage?


Her Mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't mean that I haven't enjoyed Sam's leadership. He's doing better than I ever could.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't it funny what we remember from ordeals like this?


Yes, I don't know why that stuck in my mind.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's wonderful. I have an appointment on 7/6 to resume the dental work. I just couldn't go back to the dentist/endodontist that botched up both an extraction and an implant attempt. The just weren't listening to me. I'm not looking forward to it, but I hope I have as good a result as you have.


I hope you do too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It doesn't like my computer either so I use Safari or Chrome.


Maybe I'll give Chrome a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, after much frustration and resetting etc Stu finally got a stronger virus protector on my iPad and it has done the job.
> Another gorgeous set Sonja.
> Adorable dolls Gwen.
> Liz I hope your mouth settles ok, getting teeth pulled is not fun at all.


Thanks, Fan. My mouth is fine right now. Just having nothing but soup for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Forgive mistakes please, C says I should be banned from this until I can stop the strong medications, perhaps she is right, lol. Love y'all so much, take good care


Didn't notice any, Marianne!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


I hope everything will be all right for you. Is your mom okay?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was at Dave's wish, Liz.


Yes, I remember it was his choice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, ouch! Rest, take pain meds, hope you can get cast off next week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, had my first dulcimer lesson! Forgot how much I love the sweet sound. I'm such a dork, nervous I wouldn't do it right! Well for Pete's sake, if I knew how to play I wouldn't need lessons! So excited. Breathe, relax, have fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, I don't know why that stuck in my mind.


I remember having a thought that I wondered if my legs were shaved or not!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute gwen - great job of knitting. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Cowboy now finished. I like him the best so far. Going to start the cowgirl next. These are so fun and give quick gratification....seem to need that right now. :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> For sure one more pair for her big sister, but probably also something for DGS also. He's eyeing them and said he wished they were in his size.


My middle son wears very colourful socks and usually they are not even a pair , they make my OCD brain hurt , he just laughs and says don't look at them ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, after much frustration and resetting etc Stu finally got a stronger virus protector on my iPad and it has done the job.
> Another gorgeous set Sonja.
> Adorable dolls Gwen.
> Liz I hope your mouth settles ok, getting teeth pulled is not fun at all.


Thank you Fan and I'm glad to hear that you got your iPad fixed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son wears very colourful socks and usually they are not even a pair , they make my OCD brain hurt , he just laughs and says don't look at them ????


I don't consider myself OCD, but it does bother me a little that one sock is 4 stitches off in one color from the first sock. It doesn't bother me enough to change it, obviously, but I'll be more diligent on the second pair when I do the cast on to get it closer to the same on each needle. I would have a very hard time with mismatched or contrasting socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


Oh that must have hurt , hope the pain pills continue to do there job and you get a good night's sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't consider myself OCD, but it does bother me a little that one sock is 4 stitches off in one color from the first sock. It doesn't bother me enough to change it, obviously, but I'll be more diligent on the second pair when I do the cast on to get it closer to the same on each needle. I would have a very hard time with mismatched or contrasting socks.


I never considered myself to be either , but I'm definitely heading that way as I get older .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

NOTICE: the totom pole lace i sent to tami was wrong - here is the pattern i have.

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Bonnie I have fireweed or as I now know here it's called rosebay willowherb
> The lupin in my back garden is growing and flowering wonderfully considering it was only a little sprig a few weeks back , it doesn't grow so well in front garden but I think that is because front garden is a lot drier than back


I like fireweed so let it grow in the flower bed but I have to pull some or it would take over. It grows very thick wherever there's been a fire in the bush, I guess that's how it got its name


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just sent me this link and didn't know if she'd get a chance to share it here. It is free for a short while so here it is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheepish-little-sweater-light


Thanks for sharing, Very cute! I have several "sheep" patterns in my ravelry library- hat, cowl, sweaters...- I've yet to get around to making them but they sure are cute. One day????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


I'm glad you didn't do any real damage but all the added pain isn't good. I hope it relieves soon. Take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It's been the getting down in the garden that has been the biggest problem, then getting up. DH has allegedly put round up on the weeds but they just keep coming back stronger than ever. Maybe once I get all this weight off I'll be able to do more;
> that's what I'm hoping. In general, I get off balance very easily.


Maybe you need to go to a garden centre & find something like this, it might help

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=66385&cat=2,49267&ap=1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, had my first dulcimer lesson! Forgot how much I love the sweet sound. I'm such a dork, nervous I wouldn't do it right! Well for Pete's sake, if I knew how to play I wouldn't need lessons! So excited. Breathe, relax, have fun!


????????have fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTICE: the totom pole lace i sent to tami was wrong - here is the pattern i have.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


I've done a very easy scarf using that pattern- this designer has lots of pretty & easy scarf patterns

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/totem-scarf


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got all my trees pruned & decided to move my blackberry plants- they get one more chance to produce fruit in a new location & if they don't behave I'm going to till them under.

I started pulling the dead canes out of the rasberries, maybe 1/4 done when the rain made me come in. Kimber thought every time I threw a cane out I was throwing a stick fir her????I now have dead canes strewn over the grass????
It's not raining enough to give any real moisture, just enough to keep me from working outside


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, had my first dulcimer lesson! Forgot how much I love the sweet sound. I'm such a dork, nervous I wouldn't do it right! Well for Pete's sake, if I knew how to play I wouldn't need lessons! So excited. Breathe, relax, have fun!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember having a thought that I wondered if my legs were shaved or not!


That gave me a laugh. I don't remember if mine were or not. I also remember that they cut my jeans and panties off. Not a highlight of my life - at least not there :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got all my trees pruned & decided to move my blackberry plants- they get one more chance to produce fruit in a new location & if they don't behave I'm going to till them under.
> 
> I started pulling the dead canes out of the rasberries, maybe 1/4 done when the rain made me come in. Kimber thought every time I threw a cane out I was throwing a stick fir her????I now have dead canes strewn over the grass????
> It's not raining enough to give any real moisture, just enough to keep me from working outside


Will the blackberry plants produce the next year after having been moved?

I went to the drugstore a couple of hours ago. While there, one of the customers said we were in for a storm. On my way out, it started to rain and by the time I got into the car, we were having a downpour. It only lasted for about 10 minutes but boy was it some storm.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Glad the mouth is feeling better, Liz. I really hate going to the dentist. But I have such a good one. I always fret for days before I go and then afterwards I think, "oh, that wasn't so bad."

Loved seeing Mishka in the garden, Sonja, and your latest pink set is so pretty! Can't wait to see what you make for yourself. 

Sorry to hear about Mel. She has had more than her share. I would not be surprised to hear it's an ulcer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will the blackberry plants produce the next year after having been moved?
> 
> I went to the drugstore a couple of hours ago. While there, one of the customers said we were in for a storm. On my way out, it started to rain and by the time I got into the car, we were having a downpour. It only lasted for about 10 minutes but boy was it some storm.


I don't remember the last time we had a gentle rain. They've been major storms.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw Jynx do this and was so impressed. Her phone is a Samsung but haven't tried on iPhone yet.


 Works on iPhone but you have to remember to put a period at the end of the sentence. By saying period. I think it also works for,!?:;. Don't know if it works for "? I guess it does. It does not work for paragraph.

Oh sorry yes it does. Kind of fun using it.

You do have to go back and proofread.

Kathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey dear Marianne! Ouch, ouch, ouch to mom grabbing your arm! Glad C is taking such good care of you. Pop those pills and heal sweet lady!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


Spider if some kind? Hope it heals quickly and doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Glad the mouth is feeling better, Liz. I really hate going to the dentist. But I have such a good one. I always fret for days before I go and then afterwards I think, "oh, that wasn't so bad."
> 
> Loved seeing Mishka in the garden, Sonja, and your latest pink set is so pretty! Can't wait to see what you make for yourself.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Mel. She has had more than her share. I would not be surprised to hear it's an ulcer.


Thank you Marilyn 
I do the same with the dentist , they send me a text message saying it's time to book an appointment and it always takes me a week or so before I actually do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


That's not nice , hope it's not to painful now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will you take it out then - isn't it a permanent bridge? hope the pain dies down so you can get some sleep. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad. I did enjoy his comments about his family's shenanigans and his egg cozy patterns.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the surgery? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I bet you were, and then in shock yet again when the doc announced surgery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cleaning ????that's what I've been doing , everywhere smells nice again


Cleaning is definitely off my agenda during this heat! I'm sure the dust will still be there when it cools down. Went in to work this afternoon and it was so nice to sit in an air conditioned office, I really didn't want to come home. :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Cleaning is definitely off my agenda during this heat! I'm sure the dust will still be there when it cools down. Went in to work this afternoon and it was so nice to sit in an air conditioned office, I really didn't want to come home. :sm16:


Tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest day in 40 years or 176 years depending on which weather you watch , hot hot hot


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks. Our temperature has been very hot for the last week or so but this morning it was in the 60's. 104 is more than I would want to have. My brother in Phoenix always keeps me posted on their temperature. Very much like yours.


Just seen an article on our news that flights have been cancelled from Phoenix Airport because it is too hot for the planes to fly, I gather it was around 119f. That is unbelievable heat. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Kinda like a weed? But then I've been told that Roses were originally weeds. lol


A weed is only a plant in the wrong place!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to go to a garden centre & find something like this, it might help
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=66385&cat=2,49267&ap=1


I'm looking for something like that, I've seen something but with the kneeler a bit higher off the ground and you can reverse it and use it as a stool. I have a kneeler pad but it's the getting up that is getting harder, besides I fancy sitting down while weeding, might make my back ache less!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest day in 40 years or 176 years depending on which weather you watch , hot hot hot


I know, I've cancelled my walk again. I wimped out on Sunday when my 3 companions went but it must have been really uncomfortable cos they've all ducked out of tomorrow! I was wondering if I would go or not when one texted and said she wasn't going and the rest of us went down like a pack of cards! We're going to the theatre on Thursday evening so I sure hope the theatre is air conditioned, though I think it should be a bit cooler by then.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get moving, get the plants I picked up last night in the ground & want to prune my fruit trees.
> I'm almost through my box of material that I was cutting into squares, about one more session & I'll be done, thank goodness, I'm getting sick of that been doing it instead of knitting in the evenings for s week now but it will sure take up less space after this, less than 1/2????
> Well, off & running, talk later.


I'm watching more of the videos from Missouri Star to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caitlan is going to look so cute wearing that lovely sweater. what color are you knitting for yourself? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just sent me this link and didn't know if she'd get a chance to share it here. It is free for a short while so here it is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheepish-little-sweater-light


Added it to my library. That's adorable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I never considered myself to be either , but I'm definitely heading that way as I get older .


It's not OCD...it's being set in my ways. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


I am so sorry to hear this. I am wondering if she has a hemorrhoid in addition to the anal gland problem. Dogs do get hemorrhoids as well as do people. Hoping that whatever it is, it quickly is resolved.
I also went to the vet this am to discover that we are on the right track, finally, with Molly. Bl gluc 111 so staying on the same 8 U of insulin twice a day. She is a gentle soul, but I am sure is tired of the constant blood tests and insulin shots. 
Also concerned that you are in an area o fantastic heat. Be careful not to be outside too much so you don't have heat exhaustion.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Bless her. Hope the meds fix her up fast.

Good that Molly is on track.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor Maya!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Be careful in the awful heat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this stitch Sam. Now to get brave enough to try it on something! How do you know if an item you want to add it to has enough stitches cast on from a pattern to incorporate a different stitch? I'm a dummy for sure when doing something like that...okay,
before I get scolded for calling myself a dummy let me rephrase that....I am uneducated in knowing how to do that.
LOL


thewren said:


> NOTICE: the totom pole lace i sent to tami was wrong - here is the pattern i have.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've tried something similar and because both knees are artificial it is still too painful to kneel on my knees for more than a very,
very few minutes. Thanks for trying to help though; you all are all such good friends.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to go to a garden centre & find something like this, it might help
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?p=66385&cat=2,49267&ap=1


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great sox jeanette - what fun yarn to knit with, --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooooo....nice scarf pattern. Thanks Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've done a very easy scarf using that pattern- this designer has lots of pretty & easy scarf patterns
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/totem-scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwww....that sounds wicked. Will pray that it heals quickly and that it won't happen yet a third time!


Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why do they want you to take the bridge out? --- sam



budasha said:


> The inhaler does seem to be working just fine. I'll know if I have a problem after I take the bridge out tonight. Right now it feels good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute nikki - a great fix. --- sam



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad the mouth is feeling better, Liz. I really hate going to the dentist. But I have such a good one. I always fret for days before I go and then afterwards I think, "oh, that wasn't so bad."
> 
> Loved seeing Mishka in the garden, Sonja, and your latest pink set is so pretty! Can't wait to see what you make for yourself.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Mel. She has had more than her share. I would not be surprised to hear it's an ulcer.


Thank you. My dentist is very good. She told me what to expect as she was giving me the freezing; one was not too bad; the other was rather painful but only lasted for a few seconds. The extraction itself was painless. I had mashed potatoes and cottage cheese for supper. I'm hoping to lose a couple of pounds over the last two days--- so that's a plus. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is my way of thinking considering the state of my flower beds! Now I'll just have to post a picture...if it stops raining!

Today Hannah asked if I'd like to go run some errands with her and eat lunch out. Of course I said yes! I ended up buying her a couple of dresses and tops to take to the UK with her. She said there are several fancy dinners she will have to attend and the dresses would be perfect for them. She has been assigned to Trinity college (dorm) for while she is there. Her best friend who was there last year said it was the very best of the accommodations so she is pleased. Angelam she has your info you sent me in her phone and said she hopes to be able to meet you while she is there so don't be surprised if you get a call from a southern sounding America! Kate she also was speaking so fondly of you and your DH today; said she was made to feel so welcome at your place.
That you to all you lovely people in the UK; you've done your country proud in how you've welcomed my daughter.



angelam said:


> A weed is only a plant in the wrong place!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


Maybe it was a spider that bit you. You can't always find those critters. I am allergic to their bites and vomit as well as get diarrhea. It's something I can't forget. I don't know what kind of spiders you have but the little ones get me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Maya! Hope the antibiotics work quickly and that she isn't in any pain; keeping her in my prayers. Furbabies need prayers too.


sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's not OCD...it's being set in my ways. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> will you take it out then - isn't it a permanent bridge? hope the pain dies down so you can get some sleep. --- sam


No, it's a bridge that I can take out - one tooth at one end and two at the other. I'm almost afraid to take it out in case my mouth swells but I'll have to bite the bullet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was the surgery? --- sam


She was referring to my hip surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just seen an article on our news that flights have been cancelled from Phoenix Airport because it is too hot for the planes to fly, I gather it was around 119f. That is unbelievable heat. :sm06: :sm06:


Wow - that is hot. I didn't hear that news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm looking for something like that, I've seen something but with the kneeler a bit higher off the ground and you can reverse it and use it as a stool. I have a kneeler pad but it's the getting up that is getting harder, besides I fancy sitting down while weeding, might make my back ache less!


I had one of those and I did get it from Lee Valley. I bought it for my mom. You can use it either to sit on or kneel on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor Maya. Sleep will do her good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I am wondering if she has a hemorrhoid in addition to the anal gland problem. Dogs do get hemorrhoids as well as do people. Hoping that whatever it is, it quickly is resolved.
> I also went to the vet this am to discover that we are on the right track, finally, with Molly. Bl gluc 111 so staying on the same 8 U of insulin twice a day. She is a gentle soul, but I am sure is tired of the constant blood tests and insulin shots.
> Also concerned that you are in an area o fantastic heat. Be careful not to be outside too much so you don't have heat exhaustion.[/quote
> 
> Our pets go through so many test in their lives. Molly must be such a patient one to endure her shots but glad to hear that her glucose is staying steady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> why do they want you to take the bridge out? --- sam


I don't usually keep it in at night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is my way of thinking considering the state of my flower beds! Now I'll just have to post a picture...if it stops raining!
> 
> Today Hannah asked if I'd like to go run some errands with her and eat lunch out. Of course I said yes! I ended up buying her a couple of dresses and tops to take to the UK with her. She said there are several fancy dinners she will have to attend and the dresses would be perfect for them. She has been assigned to Trinity college (dorm) for while she is there. Her best friend who was there last year said it was the very best of the accommodations so she is pleased. Angelam she has your info you sent me in her phone and said she hopes to be able to meet you while she is there so don't be surprised if you get a call from a southern sounding America! Kate she also was speaking so fondly of you and your DH today; said she was made to feel so welcome at your place.
> That you to all you lovely people in the UK; you've done your country proud in how you've welcomed my daughter.


How nice that you had lunch with Hannah and I'll bet she was pleased that you treated her to some new clothes. Hope she has a great time in the UK and meets up with some of our TP friends.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

angelam said:


> Just seen an article on our news that flights have been cancelled from Phoenix Airport because it is too hot for the planes to fly, I gather it was around 119f. That is unbelievable heat. :sm06: :sm06:


Yikes!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw it was 128 in Needles, California. I've been there when the temperature was 114...not pleasant at all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Superb!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Bust those buttons. Way to go!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Forgive mistakes please, C says I should be banned from this until I can stop the strong medications, perhaps she is right, lol. Love y'all so much, take good care


We all make mistakes, so don't worry about that. We just like hearing from you when you feel up to it. Sorry about the arm! Thank goodness for C! She is a really good nurse!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't consider myself OCD, but it does bother me a little that one sock is 4 stitches off in one color from the first sock. It doesn't bother me enough to change it, obviously, but I'll be more diligent on the second pair when I do the cast on to get it closer to the same on each needle. I would have a very hard time with mismatched or contrasting socks.


I'm as far from OCD as one can get, but I worked really hard to get my last pair of socks to match! I could wear different socks, but not sure about the non-matched ones!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry joy - here's hoping the antibiotic works quickly. is she in pain? sending tons of healing energy maya's way to hasten a complete recovery. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


I'm glad you went to the doctor. Bug bites can turn into something bad very quickly!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor Maya! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the pattern is sixteen sts long. if you can wear hand knit socks done with 64sts it would take four repeats of the pattern, divide your pattern by 16 and see if you can work it put. scarves are easy.
how many 16's make if wide enough - including a border. hope this helps. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love this stitch Sam. Now to get brave enough to try it on something! How do you know if an item you want to add it to has enough stitches cast on from a pattern to incorporate a different stitch? I'm a dummy for sure when doing something like that...okay,
> before I get scolded for calling myself a dummy let me rephrase that....I am uneducated in knowing how to do that.
> LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


A very nice honor for your nephew! I know you are a proud aunt!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, when I clicked on that cute sheep sweater, it said $2. How did you get it for free? I'm not buying any patterns until I have a grand baby! But it is so cute, I want to save it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I found the stitch pattern I used for the socks I used the square needles on that were too small for me.

Totem Pole Lace Panel Stitch
TECHNIQUES USED IN THIS STITCH:
Knit Stitch – K
Purl-P
Yarn Over-yo
Slip Slip Knit-ssk
Knit 2 Together-K2tog
Skill: Easy
Cast Onanel of 16 sts.
Pattern
Instructions
1. Row 1
(Wrong Side): K1, p14, k1.
2. Row 2
P1, k3, k2tog, yo, k4, yo, ssk, k3, p1.
3. Row 3
K1, p14, k1.
4. Row 4
P1, k2, k2tog, yo, k6, yo, ssk, k2, p1.
5. Row 5
K1, p14, k1.
6. Row 6
P1, k1, k2tog, yo, k2, p4, k2, yo, ssk, k1, p1.
7. Row 7
K1, p5, k4, p5,, k1.
8. Row 8
P1, k2tog, yo, k3, p4, k3, yo, ssk, p1.
Repeat rows 1-8 until you have reached your desired length.
Swatch Photos

Example of the Totem Pole Lace Panel Stitch. Right Side (Click for Larger Image)

Example of the Totem Pole Lace Panel Stitch. Wrong Side (Click for Larger Image)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Great job!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would you want to be able to take out your bridge? mine have all been permanent. --- sam



budasha said:


> No, it's a bridge that I can take out - one tooth at one end and two at the other. I'm almost afraid to take it out in case my mouth swells but I'll have to bite the bullet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


Good to see you at the Tea Party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Will the blackberry plants produce the next year after having been moved?
> 
> I went to the drugstore a couple of hours ago. While there, one of the customers said we were in for a storm. On my way out, it started to rain and by the time I got into the car, we were having a downpour. It only lasted for about 10 minutes but boy was it some storm.


I'm not sure, I may have to give them 2 years. I know the fruit comes on 2nd Year canes & so often the deer & moose So I never get 2nd year canes????This year the canes are still there but much of the plant winterkilled


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm looking for something like that, I've seen something but with the kneeler a bit higher off the ground and you can reverse it and use it as a stool. I have a kneeler pad but it's the getting up that is getting harder, besides I fancy sitting down while weeding, might make my back ache less!


Lee Valley has one like that too, I think & several other things too.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?cat=2&p=49267


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just started watching season one of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, about 15 minutes in and I am enjoying it so far. 
You know it's hot outside when you come home and the air con says the temp in the house is 86f and it's comfortable. lol
I think it's about time for dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My brother lives near Bristol, TN which is in the corner where VA, etc. meet up and it's darn hilly where he is. His last house had a driveway that was almost straight down. I didn't like driving in and out of his place. He's since moved to a flatter place and turned in his river and pontoon boat for flat land, tractor and gardening. He made an outdoor kitchen that is to die for.


Wow, that's some hill. 
He didn't enjoy the hills in West Virginia and Pennsylvania. lol But he's parked about 11/2 hours away from the drop off but figures if it's as hilly as it has been so far he'd best build in a little extra time to get there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For sure one more pair for her big sister, but probably also something for DGS also. He's eyeing them and said he wished they were in his size.


LOL! Will you get all three pairs out of the yarn there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, after much frustration and resetting etc Stu finally got a stronger virus protector on my iPad and it has done the job.
> Another gorgeous set Sonja.
> Adorable dolls Gwen.
> Liz I hope your mouth settles ok, getting teeth pulled is not fun at all.


Good that he's gotten your IPad working right, great help that he knows how to get them working.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's some hill.
> He didn't enjoy the hills in West Virginia and Pennsylvania. lol But he's parked about 11/2 hours away from the drop off but figures if it's as hilly as it has been so far he'd best build in a little extra time to get there.


To say it's hilly is an understatement! Beautiful but I would not want to drive a rig through there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I am wondering if she has a hemorrhoid in addition to the anal gland problem. Dogs do get hemorrhoids as well as do people. Hoping that whatever it is, it quickly is resolved.
> I also went to the vet this am to discover that we are on the right track, finally, with Molly. Bl gluc 111 so staying on the same 8 U of insulin twice a day. She is a gentle soul, but I am sure is tired of the constant blood tests and insulin shots.
> Also concerned that you are in an area o fantastic heat. Be careful not to be outside too much so you don't have heat exhaustion.


Thank you, we've skipped walks for awhile. Glad Molly stable on insulin, and it does get old quickly. My yorkie, Shadow was diabetic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, thank you. I have a tad of the set in my ways too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, thank you. I have a tad of the set in my ways too.


I think it's inevitable with growing older- you know how you like it done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, furbabies do indeed need prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for prayers and compassion for Maya. She was sleeping when I left to go to my doctor's appt. When I got home an hour and a half later she was awake and so excited to see me she almost knocked me over. Good thing I was between couch and wall, silly girl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, of course you're proud of Brandon, that is quite an honor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm watching more of the videos from Missouri Star to keep my mind occupied.


I hope that prep didn't make you too sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this stitch Sam. Now to get brave enough to try it on something! How do you know if an item you want to add it to has enough stitches cast on from a pattern to incorporate a different stitch? I'm a dummy for sure when doing something like that...okay,
> before I get scolded for calling myself a dummy let me rephrase that....I am uneducated in knowing how to do that.
> LOL


It looks like a 16 stitch repeat, you just need multiples of 16, it seems ther is one stitch on the outside edge, not sure if you could eliminate that, if you can, it's a 14 stitch repeat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Congratulations to your nephew


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you want to be able to take out your bridge? mine have all been permanent. --- sam


DH leaves his in all the time except the odd time a seed or something gets under it. He really needs to get it replaced as he's had it since the late 70's & the 2 teeth are getting worn down. He got hit in the mouth while working on the rigs & lost 2 front teeth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your nephew Brandon! I know you and his family are very proud of him.


budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> To say it's hilly is an understatement! Beautiful but I would not want to drive a rig through there.


We watched one of those Aerial America shows about Virginia & West Virginia, it said some of the most beautiful drives in all the US were there but I sure wouldn't want to go in a semi????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll send it to you. It did say it was for a limited time so perhaps it expired. Look for a pm from me.


pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, when I clicked on that cute sheep sweater, it said $2. How did you get it for free? I'm not buying any patterns until I have a grand baby! But it is so cute, I want to save it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope that prep didn't make you too sick


It's not been bad. I was worried about nausea but no problem. I have 24 ounces to go. The worst part is the headache from not eating. Somebody needs to have a big sandwich on deck for after! The cat gave me some strange looks with my stomach rumbling. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie and Sam for the help on incorporating the totem pole stitch in patterns! I did copy the scarf pattern Bonnie posted so may try that first! Hugs!

I'm meeting a former colleague tomorrow morning for breakfast. Haven't seen her since retiring 7 years ago though we've kept in touch some through FB. Anyway, I'm headed to bed so I'll be sure to get up early tomorrow. We are meeting up at 9 a.m.

Ta-ta for now; play nice and rest well, arise joyfully, and enjoy life! Hugs & prayers for all!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll send it to you. It did say it was for a limited time so perhaps it expired. Look for a pm from me.


Got it! Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


Oh dear!!! I'm glad you didn't do any damage to it, and I sure hope that your mom didn't suffer any damage either. 
Sweet dreams with your pain pill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Forgive mistakes please, C says I should be banned from this until I can stop the strong medications, perhaps she is right, lol. Love y'all so much, take good care


I didn't see any. lol
Great that she takes such great care of you .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wednesday is really only just starting! An hour or two till daylight.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just started watching season one of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, about 15 minutes in and I am enjoying it so far.
> You know it's hot outside when you come home and the air con says the temp in the house is 86f and it's comfortable. lol
> I think it's about time for dinner.


I liked Miss Fisher too. Loved her clothes! I read a few of the books too. She was quite the wild woman if the roaring twenties.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I was thinking that some of you would like to see the tea pots and sets that were given away and auctioned at the KAP. I'll try to remember who got what but may not remember all. So if you got one, would you let us know which it was? Thanks. 

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had lunch with a dear friend today. We hadn't seen each other for a while. Our DDs have been friends for a long time, and we have too. Got caught up and ate great Mexican food. Of course, ate too much! I have to be more productive tomorrow. The boys are coming July 3 for 10 days! We have a lot planned! I haven't seen them in a while and really miss them.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?

I don't remember who got these. Help, please. 

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful teapots. Jamie would be the youngest?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Will you get all three pairs out of the yarn there?


I think I'll get two pair out of this yarn. One set of knee highs and a pair for DGS (his feet are my size and he's only 8!). I bought some yarn at the LYS with Jynx that I'll use for the older DGD's pair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember having a thought that I wondered if my legs were shaved or not!


I remember seeing all the surgical tools and wondering if it was too late to back out, then I was out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, had my first dulcimer lesson! Forgot how much I love the sweet sound. I'm such a dork, nervous I wouldn't do it right! Well for Pete's sake, if I knew how to play I wouldn't need lessons! So excited. Breathe, relax, have fun!


LOL! I think we all do that, but now that you've got the first lesson out of the way, you'll be much less nervous for the next one. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's not been bad. I was worried about nausea but no problem. I have 24 ounces to go. The worst part is the headache from not eating. Somebody needs to have a big sandwich on deck for after! The cat gave me some strange looks with my stomach rumbling. LOL


We have a local restaurant chain, Portillos, that has Chicago style hot dogs and Italian beef sandwiches and there's one right across from the hospital. It's our first stop on the way home from having had that procedure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful teapots. Jamie would be the youngest?


Gwen's granddaughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've hit the end and beginning of the color sequence and it looks like the cool striping will be at the heel. I'm going to use Margaret's short row heel. Wish me luck. I'm going to try a more rounded toe on the next pair. I'm using measurements that their Mom got for me and going up one size per this website:
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html


The colours are nice and I see you have found the repeat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow what beautiful teapot sets, just perfect for the tea party family to enjoy. A fantastic idea for a special KAP memory. 
Been busy finishing, re-reading my 5th Outlander book this afternoon, and doing some of my cross stitch which should be finished in a few days. She's a weird little creature is Harley Quinn, but that's what this particular girl in extended family likes, so that's what I'm making for her.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hope this works. It is a short film (20 min) and is entirely knit. A bit risqué.

Kathy

https://www.comedy.co.uk/film/news/1644/nudinits_knitted_comedy_film_published/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor maya hope she is better soon

Glad to hear that Molly is doing well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I know, I've cancelled my walk again. I wimped out on Sunday when my 3 companions went but it must have been really uncomfortable cos they've all ducked out of tomorrow! I was wondering if I would go or not when one texted and said she wasn't going and the rest of us went down like a pack of cards! We're going to the theatre on Thursday evening so I sure hope the theatre is air conditioned, though I think it should be a bit cooler by then.


Hope you have a nice time at the theatre tomorrow , fresher weather is coming so hopefully you won't be so hot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> caitlan is going to look so cute wearing that lovely sweater. what color are you knitting for yourself? --- sam


You got me muddled up with Kate Sam and the yarn I'm using for my sweater is a mixture of pale blue and white


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had lunch with a dear friend today. We hadn't seen each other for a while. Our DDs have been friends for a long time, and we have too. Got caught up and ate great Mexican food. Of course, ate too much! I have to be more productive tomorrow. The boys are coming July 3 for 10 days! We have a lot planned! I haven't seen them in a while and really miss them.


10 days, you are going to be worn out.

Always great to see old friends.

Gwen have a fun lunch with your friend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


Beautiful teapots. Maybe Gwens GD would be youngest?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son wears very colourful socks and usually they are not even a pair , they make my OCD brain hurt , he just laughs and says don't look at them ????


Just think you could just knit him one gaudy sock and give two different ones. And who better to appreciate the bright colours in sock yarns?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


Wow you were lucky there . Lots of socks and mittens in your future ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are getting a really wild thunderstorm at the moment. Quite a light show, Thunder. & wind so far. I don't think I'll be going to sleep for a while with all this noise.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


Especially worrying on the neck in case it swells. Hope the mess work quickly and effectively


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Hope Maya is soon feeling better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I am wondering if she has a hemorrhoid in addition to the anal gland problem. Dogs do get hemorrhoids as well as do people. Hoping that whatever it is, it quickly is resolved.
> I also went to the vet this am to discover that we are on the right track, finally, with Molly. Bl gluc 111 so staying on the same 8 U of insulin twice a day. She is a gentle soul, but I am sure is tired of the constant blood tests and insulin shots.
> Also concerned that you are in an area o fantastic heat. Be careful not to be outside too much so you don't have heat exhaustion.


Good to see the diabetes is more settled. Hopefully it continues on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


That sounds well worth breaking a yarn diet for


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dawn, I hope the bites clear up quickly but if the swelling & infection gets worse, get to the doctor quickly, I've seen some of these turn into flesh eating disease. Nasty little buggers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some lovely teapots there.wouldn't want to tea cosies on top of those would you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth wasn't very happy this morning. We ended up on the trains and one close to her father's work so he picked her up from the train station. She was playing with the ear and I said is your ear is sore. Yes I said. The Nurofen Will help that. Later she put a finger in her ear and then started trying to get the Nurofen out the bag. I assume her earwas still sore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are getting a really wild thunderstorm at the moment. Quite a light show, Thunder. & wind so far. I don't think I'll be going to sleep for a while with all this noise.


We are getting the rain but no thunder or lightening yet , we were supposed to get thunder and lightening and a heavy downpour over night so a couple of hours late but I don't mind as the garden is getting watered and by lunch time we are supposed to be very hot again so at least we are getting a little respite


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some lovely teapots there.wouldn't want to tea cosies on top of those would you.


It was something we thought about but our plans were ambitious and just couldn't fit it all in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth wasn't very happy this morning. We ended up on the trains and one close to her father's work so he picked her up from the train station. She was playing with the ear and I said is your ear is sore. Yes I said. The Nurofen Will help that. Later she put a finger in her ear and then started trying to get the Nurofen out the bag. I assume her earwas still sore.


Aw, poor little girl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest day in 40 years or 176 years depending on which weather you watch , hot hot hot


Not if you're up here! The west coast is to be dull, 16C and raining! :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor Maya! I hope she's better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> caitlan is going to look so cute wearing that lovely sweater. what color are you knitting for yourself? --- sam


Wrong one Sam - it's me that has Caitlin, not Sonja, although I do agree any little one would look beautiful in that sweater. I was inspired by Sonja's and started knitting one last night, but it's baby size, too wee for Caitlin.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is my way of thinking considering the state of my flower beds! Now I'll just have to post a picture...if it stops raining!
> 
> Today Hannah asked if I'd like to go run some errands with her and eat lunch out. Of course I said yes! I ended up buying her a couple of dresses and tops to take to the UK with her. She said there are several fancy dinners she will have to attend and the dresses would be perfect for them. She has been assigned to Trinity college (dorm) for while she is there. Her best friend who was there last year said it was the very best of the accommodations so she is pleased. Angelam she has your info you sent me in her phone and said she hopes to be able to meet you while she is there so don't be surprised if you get a call from a southern sounding America! Kate she also was speaking so fondly of you and your DH today; said she was made to feel so welcome at your place.
> That you to all you lovely people in the UK; you've done your country proud in how you've welcomed my daughter.


And she is a lovely girl who is a credit to you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Finally finished last week's. So many things going on, I'll forget some I wanted to mention.

First, thanks to Jeanette and crew for a great KAP. It was wonderful to see everyone, though I didn't get a chance to chat with all. The silent auction was a huge success and I am enjoying my purchases. Sure do think some went overboard on the White Elephant.... really some special things. KayeJo, please thank Marla for the wonderful drop spindle and roving. I just kept missing her with all the packing and such. I am almost thinking that roving might match the yarn I won at the Silent Auction.

Bonnie.... your generous contributions to auction were gorgeous. I think we all wanted the bag (One of my favorite artists and favorite song) and the runner was lovely as well. Don't know how you find the time to craft with all you do in the garden and with the grands.

Joy... So glad the shot has helped your knee and am just thrilled that you are getting a shower put in so reasonably. After using the fantastic one that Rookie had built, I've been trying to figure out how we could reconfigure one of the bathrooms but not sure it will work. We need to replace both tubs so would really like one to be a walk-in shower instead.

Tammie.... again.... THANK YOU for the wonderful crock pot carrier. It will get a workout and was just such a special thing for you to have done. You could have knocked me over with a feather. Love, love, love it and it could sure tote a lot of yarn when not doing time in the kitchen.

Margaret.... Sure hoping I read later in this thread that you are recovered. I know just what your hand felt like, as I had a bad infusion on top of hand in the past. Glad your mom is recovering fairly well but worried about you.

I know there is more, but eyes are closing and I must be up early to get a few things done before the heat of the day gets too bad. Will try to catch up tomorrow night. Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not if you're up here! The west coast is to be dull, 16C and raining! :sm03:


I know I see the weather map and think oh no not the West coast again 
We have had the rain now the sun is starting to come through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Wrong one Sam - it's me that has Caitlin, not Sonja, although I do agree any little one would look beautiful in that sweater. I was inspired by Sonja's and started knitting one last night, but it's baby size, too wee for Caitlin.


It will make a lovely gift for someone


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that is my way of thinking considering the state of my flower beds! Now I'll just have to post a picture...if it stops raining!
> 
> Today Hannah asked if I'd like to go run some errands with her and eat lunch out. Of course I said yes! I ended up buying her a couple of dresses and tops to take to the UK with her. She said there are several fancy dinners she will have to attend and the dresses would be perfect for them. She has been assigned to Trinity college (dorm) for while she is there. Her best friend who was there last year said it was the very best of the accommodations so she is pleased. Angelam she has your info you sent me in her phone and said she hopes to be able to meet you while she is there so don't be surprised if you get a call from a southern sounding America! Kate she also was speaking so fondly of you and your DH today; said she was made to feel so welcome at your place.
> college sounds great. That you to all you lovely people in the UK; you've done your country proud in how you've welcomed my daughter.


Trinity college will be great and very central for getting around - though I realise she does have some work to do whilst she's there! If she has the time to give me a call I would love to meet her'.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


And rightly so. What an honour.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lee Valley has one like that too, I think & several other things too.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/Garden/page.aspx?cat=2&p=49267


Yes, that's the thing. I'm sure I've seen them in Garden Centres around here but haven't been seriously looking yet. If I can't find one I may have to come over to Canada for one! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, I think you are right. Im looking forward to practicing tomorrow, oops, today as its 1 a.m.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


Sounds like a bargain you couldn't afford to miss. :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Margaret, thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was thinking that some of you would like to see the tea pots and sets that were given away and auctioned at the KAP. I'll try to remember who got what but may not remember all. So if you got one, would you let us know which it was? Thanks.
> 
> Kathy


They're all beautiful Who ever got one has a great souvenir from KAP 2017. I understand now what Marianne was talking about when she said her teapot broke. Hope it is something fixable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wrong one Sam - it's me that has Caitlin, not Sonja, although I do agree any little one would look beautiful in that sweater. I was inspired by Sonja's and started knitting one last night, but it's baby size, too wee for Caitlin.


Yes I looked at it and thought it would look great on Elizabeth but then decided it was too small. And it looks like the leaves are just the right length for the top so won't be easy to make bigger. So maybe for No 2? Not if Vicks feelings are right though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, hope you get your baths redone as you want.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


Kathy, have you been raiding the Teapot shop to get all these items?? :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I forgot to say earlier that Mum went home last night. Should ring her to see how she is going.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sounds like you got a wonderful bargain and yard sales don't count toward stash diet. Thats my story and im sticking to it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not if you're up here! The west coast is to be dull, 16C and raining! :sm03:


I'll do a swap with you...........just for one day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Wrong one Sam - it's me that has Caitlin, not Sonja, although I do agree any little one would look beautiful in that sweater. I was inspired by Sonja's and started knitting one last night, but it's baby size, too wee for Caitlin.


I'll be interested to see how that turns out Kate. I love that pattern but was a bit bothered that there didn't appear to be a neck fastening which means you would have to make it a bit loose to fit over a baby's head, and that might make it look a bit sloppy round the neck. Probably me being over critical!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think I forgot to say earlier that Mum went home last night. Should ring her to see how she is going.


Good to hear that your Mum is making such a good and swift recovery. I hope you can get your health problems sorted as quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations on 7 years free!!


Thanks. My surgeon gets me to have full scan, blood tests and colonoscopy three yearly. I am very lucky, I didnt have to have any treatment, just the surgeries to remove a lot of bowel. I have no problems from it at all thank goodness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey dear Marianne! Ouch, ouch, ouch to mom grabbing your arm! Glad C is taking such good care of you. Pop those pills and heal sweet lady!


From me too..... :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, had my first dulcimer lesson! Forgot how much I love the sweet sound. I'm such a dork, nervous I wouldn't do it right! Well for Pete's sake, if I knew how to play I wouldn't need lessons! So excited. Breathe, relax, have fun!


LOL. Glad you enjoyed it. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be the hottest day in 40 years or 176 years depending on which weather you watch , hot hot hot


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> How nice that you had lunch with Hannah and I'll bet she was pleased that you treated her to some new clothes. Hope she has a great time in the UK and meets up with some of our TP friends.


Ditto from me too Gwen. It will be an amazing experience for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Saw it was 128 in Needles, California. I've been there when the temperature was 114...not pleasant at all!


Oh my goodness!! :sm06: That is terribly hot.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's not been bad. I was worried about nausea but no problem. I have 24 ounces to go. The worst part is the headache from not eating. Somebody needs to have a big sandwich on deck for after! The cat gave me some strange looks with my stomach rumbling. LOL


I get a terrible headache during the prep if I dont drink enough water. Our hospital here gives us sandwiches and a cuppa or milkshake and biscuits and cheese after a day stay procedure and stay in day stay unit for at least 2 hours after.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


Lovely teapots...... great idea. :sm11:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't consider myself OCD, but it does bother me a little that one sock is 4 stitches off in one color from the first sock. It doesn't bother me enough to change it, obviously, but I'll be more diligent on the second pair when I do the cast on to get it closer to the same on each needle. I would have a very hard time with mismatched or contrasting socks.


My teenage GDs would drive you crazy! The 16 year old wears nothing but mismatched socks, and the 14 year old only wears mismatched ones, when she wears socks at all. We have to talk her into wearing them to school even when it's 5 below zero and the snow is blowing sideways. She takes them off the minute she gets home. I've given up buying her slippers - she just won't wear them! KIDS!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think I forgot to say earlier that Mum went home last night. Should ring her to see how she is going.


Good to hear! :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is hysterical! Started my day with a laugh.


kehinkle said:


> Hope this works. It is a short film (20 min) and is entirely knit. A bit risqué.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> https://www.comedy.co.uk/film/news/1644/nudinits_knitted_comedy_film_published/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She was and loves her teapot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think I forgot to say earlier that Mum went home last night. Should ring her to see how she is going.


That's a good sign.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a good sign.


And, she was reading her tea leaves during the luncheon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen's granddaughter.


Oh, that's right!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Congratulations to Brandon! I hope he doesn't have to drive while he's there - the traffic around Boston is insane. I had a college roommate who lived in Waltham for many years. Her second week at work there, she was backing out of a parking place in her brand new '67 Barracuda and a woman smashed into her car. The cops figured she was doing about 40 mph - in a parking lot! Love the Boston area, but most of the drivers are a little crazy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Saw it was 128 in Needles, California. I've been there when the temperature was 114...not pleasant at all!


I heard it was going to be that in Arizona. My brother just wrote to say their power was on and off. That's awful because they'll have no air and their food could spoil...not to mention how difficult it will be for seniors.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A very nice honor for your nephew! I know you are a proud aunt!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you want to be able to take out your bridge? mine have all been permanent. --- sam


I didn't know a bridge could be permanent. Did you have implants?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, of course you're proud of Brandon, that is quite an honor.


It sure is and his parents and grandparents are over the moon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your nephew


Thanks everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH leaves his in all the time except the odd time a seed or something gets under it. He really needs to get it replaced as he's had it since the late 70's & the 2 teeth are getting worn down. He got hit in the mouth while working on the rigs & lost 2 front teeth.


Both my dentists have recommended taking it out at night. I'm assuming it's to avoid any bacteria from staying in the mouth overnight. The next time I'm in, I will ask for the reason.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your nephew Brandon! I know you and his family are very proud of him.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


A great haul, Bonnie. I've avoided going to any yard sales because I wouldn't be able to restrain myself if I saw some nice yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Sam for the help on incorporating the totem pole stitch in patterns! I did copy the scarf pattern Bonnie posted so may try that first! Hugs!
> 
> I'm meeting a former colleague tomorrow morning for breakfast. Haven't seen her since retiring 7 years ago though we've kept in touch some through FB. Anyway, I'm headed to bed so I'll be sure to get up early tomorrow. We are meeting up at 9 a.m.
> 
> Ta-ta for now; play nice and rest well, arise joyfully, and enjoy life! Hugs & prayers for all!


Hope you have a great lunch with your colleague today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was thinking that some of you would like to see the tea pots and sets that were given away and auctioned at the KAP. I'll try to remember who got what but may not remember all. So if you got one, would you let us know which it was? Thanks.
> 
> Kathy


Beautiful teapots. I used to collect them at one time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had lunch with a dear friend today. We hadn't seen each other for a while. Our DDs have been friends for a long time, and we have too. Got caught up and ate great Mexican food. Of course, ate too much! I have to be more productive tomorrow. The boys are coming July 3 for 10 days! We have a lot planned! I haven't seen them in a while and really miss them.


Isn't it nice to reconnect with friends. Enjoy the visit with the boys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I remember seeing all the surgical tools and wondering if it was too late to back out, then I was out.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

I got the one in the first picture. My first complete tea set!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a local restaurant chain, Portillos, that has Chicago style hot dogs and Italian beef sandwiches and there's one right across from the hospital. It's our first stop on the way home from having had that procedure.


I'm sure you will really enjoy that stop. I hope the procedure isn't too uncomfortable.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

And last to arrive at KAP


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth wasn't very happy this morning. We ended up on the trains and one close to her father's work so he picked her up from the train station. She was playing with the ear and I said is your ear is sore. Yes I said. The Nurofen Will help that. Later she put a finger in her ear and then started trying to get the Nurofen out the bag. I assume her earwas still sore.


Sorry to hear about Elizabeth's sore ear. Not very pleasant for a little one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Congratulations to Brandon! I hope he doesn't have to drive while he's there - the traffic around Boston is insane. I had a college roommate who lived in Waltham for many years. Her second week at work there, she was backing out of a parking place in her brand new '67 Barracuda and a woman smashed into her car. The cops figured she was doing about 40 mph - in a parking lot! Love the Boston area, but most of the drivers are a little crazy.


I have relatives in the Boston area so I'm sure they will look after him. I haven't been in Boston in many years but did enjoy my stay there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks like I've been doing all the talking here. Am getting off for a while. Back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you will really enjoy that stop. I hope the procedure isn't too uncomfortable.


Not me, this time, but I'm due.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


OUCH!! It would be nice to find out what bit you, I agree. Goodness, I hope that it heals up quickly and you don't have anymore of those buggies around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> A weed is only a plant in the wrong place!


LOL!!! That's what David says, but I really dislike binder weed, puncture weed, and those ones with the little hair like spines sticking out that are harder than heck to get out of your hands and stuff because you can't really see them, at least when a rose bites, it's easy to see. lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

angelam said:


> Kathy, have you been raiding the Teapot shop to get all these items?? :sm09: :sm09:


My DD1 had a couple from a baby shower she did and we went to an antique shop one Sunday when I was home. Nice outing with just my DD and had fun. She picked out most of them.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Marla and I are off to see Dr. Dan today, it's day 90 so whoohoo! I'm opening wine tonight no matter what he says. lol
I am down another 2 lbs though, so total of around 15 lbs lost, not too bad. 
The video machine at the gym was down yesterday so we didn't spin, we got on the treadmills instead, I did endurance training for 30 minutes, my heart rate stayed in the right place so that's a major improvement. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Oh poor thing, I hope it's not anything that needs more worry than just antibiotics, but twice in 6 months is a bit concerning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I know, I've cancelled my walk again. I wimped out on Sunday when my 3 companions went but it must have been really uncomfortable cos they've all ducked out of tomorrow! I was wondering if I would go or not when one texted and said she wasn't going and the rest of us went down like a pack of cards! We're going to the theatre on Thursday evening so I sure hope the theatre is air conditioned, though I think it should be a bit cooler by then.


Too bad you've had to cancel your walks, but better that you don't end up with heat stroke. Keeping fingers crossed that you have air con for Thursday or that it's cool enough not to need it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear, forecast is for 115F today. I have a luncheon for friend's 90th birthday but other than that I'm staying indoors.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this stitch Sam. Now to get brave enough to try it on something! How do you know if an item you want to add it to has enough stitches cast on from a pattern to incorporate a different stitch? I'm a dummy for sure when doing something like that...okay,
> before I get scolded for calling myself a dummy let me rephrase that....I am uneducated in knowing how to do that.
> LOL


It's going to be a 16 stitch repeat, so you just make sure your total number of stitches is divisible by 16 + your edge stitches, so if you want 5 garter stitches on each edge, 16 + 10. Start with a scarf or cowl, you _can_ do it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I think I forgot to say earlier that Mum went home last night. Should ring her to see how she is going.


That is good news


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Oh that's wonderful and exciting!!!!!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a local restaurant chain, Portillos, that has Chicago style hot dogs and Italian beef sandwiches and there's one right across from the hospital. It's our first stop on the way home from having had that procedure.


And chocolate cake shakes....
Yummmmm


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone! A beautiful sunny day, but will be a lot hotter later on. I'm glad to see that some of you are improving health wise, and wishing those that are still in the process of healing a speedy recovery. I'm including our furry friends as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Marla and I are off to see Dr. Dan today, it's day 90 so whoohoo! I'm opening wine tonight no matter what he says. lol
> I am down another 2 lbs though, so total of around 15 lbs lost, not too bad.
> The video machine at the gym was down yesterday so we didn't spin, we got on the treadmills instead, I did endurance training for 30 minutes, my heart rate stayed in the right place so that's a major improvement. lol


Congratulations on the weight loss! I hope Dr. Dan okays the wine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth wasn't very happy this morning. We ended up on the trains and one close to her father's work so he picked her up from the train station. She was playing with the ear and I said is your ear is sore. Yes I said. The Nurofen Will help that. Later she put a finger in her ear and then started trying to get the Nurofen out the bag. I assume her earwas still sore.


I hope she's better today, earache can be so painful


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


I got number 4, for first timer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are getting the rain but no thunder or lightening yet , we were supposed to get thunder and lightening and a heavy downpour over night so a couple of hours late but I don't mind as the garden is getting watered and by lunch time we are supposed to be very hot again so at least we are getting a little respite


Rain & heat, things must sure be growing quickly. Things are growing here but we really need some heat. The Farmers Almanac apparently predicts a cool spring but come July it's to get hot & become drought, I hope they're wrong.
The crazy storm carried on until late, I last saw the clock at 2:30, DH just checked the rain gauge, & there's over 1/2 inch, I actually thought there would be. More in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. My surgeon gets me to have full scan, blood tests and colonoscopy three yearly. I am very lucky, I didnt have to have any treatment, just the surgeries to remove a lot of bowel. I have no problems from it at all thank goodness.


That's great, it seems like if they catch it early all is good. Mat least they seem to be making progress with treatments


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard it was going to be that in Arizona. My brother just wrote to say their power was on and off. That's awful because they'll have no air and their food could spoil...not to mention how difficult it will be for seniors.


I hope the power isn't out long, that could get serious fast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have relatives in the Boston area so I'm sure they will look after him. I haven't been in Boston in many years but did enjoy my stay there.


I was,there once for work, I learned how to tear apart one of the lab machines & repair it, unfortunately I spent my whole 3 days in a lab & since it was winter, when we went out for supper. It was dark so we didn't see much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


Hope the appointment goes well. I can understand them not wanting you to bring valuables to the hospital & you wouldn't want your computer stolen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, congratulations on the weight loss, everyone seems to be g,ping great guns.

Joy hope Maya is better.
Well, I better get moving, hit the shower & get s few things done before I have to run to town for a haircut


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


. 
So excited for you. We await further update when you get home. Hope it is a good experience.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here a removable bridge is referred to as a partial (DH has one and I used to work in a dental lab making them). A non removable bridge is attached to a permanent tooth on either side of the extraction site.


budasha said:


> I didn't know a bridge could be permanent. Did you have implants?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted lunch by mistake...we met for breakfast. It was wonderful and we hope to get together more often.


budasha said:


> Hope you have a great lunch with your colleague today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah just double checked her flight and she leaves Saturday night not Friday night. Glad she checked!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya doing better today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Marla and I are off to see Dr. Dan today, it's day 90 so whoohoo! I'm opening wine tonight no matter what he says. lol
> I am down another 2 lbs though, so total of around 15 lbs lost, not too bad.
> The video machine at the gym was down yesterday so we didn't spin, we got on the treadmills instead, I did endurance training for 30 minutes, my heart rate stayed in the right place so that's a major improvement. lol


Good for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know a bridge could be permanent. Did you have implants?


I had one, anchored to the teeth on either side with crown posts. Others are removable, as someone else said, and those are called partials.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


Perhaps you can ring Fan to keep us posted? I understand the withdrawal, though. Of course we all be supporting you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah just double checked her flight and she leaves Saturday night not Friday night. Glad she checked!


That would be a very long wait at the airport...!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


I hope all went well with the surgeon. I understand about not taking valuables with you but isn't it a sad state of affairs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the power isn't out long, that could get serious fast


Yes, it could with those temperatures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here a removable bridge is referred to as a partial (DH has one and I used to work in a dental lab making them). A non removable bridge is attached to a permanent tooth on either side of the extraction site.


Then this is a partial but they refer to it as a denture. I did have a permanent one but it was only attached to one tooth and after 30 years, it finally broke off. It was reattached so many times that finally it couldn't be fixed. When I left the dentist's office on Monday, I thought they had returned my old partial in the container they gave me. I didn't check until yesterday and it wasn't there. I thought I should have it as a backup in case I ever need to have this one repaired. Then I would at least have a temporary fix. I called this morning and learned that they had disposed of it. I am put out because it wasn't theirs to dispose of and they should have asked me. The dentist didn't have the courtesy to tell me but had the receptionist tell me instead. I am peed off. Sorry about the rant but it's been bugging me all morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Great news - congratulations!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


Don't they have a locker to put your laptop in that can be locked .the amount of time my son was in hospital his lap top or iPad was a must


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


That's great news , hope you had something delicious to eat and a lovely cup of coffee


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then this is a partial but they refer to it as a denture. I did have a permanent one but it was only attached to one tooth and after 30 years, it finally broke off. It was reattached so many times that finally it couldn't be fixed. When I left the dentist's office on Monday, I thought they had returned my old partial in the container they gave me. I didn't check until yesterday and it wasn't there. I thought I should have it as a backup in case I ever need to have this one repaired. Then I would at least have a temporary fix. I called this morning and learned that they had disposed of it. I am put out because it wasn't theirs to dispose of and they should have asked me. The dentist didn't have the courtesy to tell me but had the receptionist tell me instead. I am peed off. Sorry about the rant but it's been bugging me all morning.


I'd be angry, too. That doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great news , hope you had something delicious to eat and a lovely cup of coffee


The coffee was the best! And I had an egg to start. I'm sure I'll be snacking off and on all day. :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the appointment goes well. I can understand them not wanting you to bring valuables to the hospital & you wouldn't want your computer stolen


Thanks Bonnie. It seems the only thing they offer is television- that doesn't really appeal. I will risk taking my phone though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> .
> So excited for you. We await further update when you get home. Hope it is a good experience.


Thank you Joyce. I hope it is too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well Marla and I are off to see Dr. Dan today, it's day 90 so whoohoo! I'm opening wine tonight no matter what he says. lol
> I am down another 2 lbs though, so total of around 15 lbs lost, not too bad.
> The video machine at the gym was down yesterday so we didn't spin, we got on the treadmills instead, I did endurance training for 30 minutes, my heart rate stayed in the right place so that's a major improvement. lol


Those 90 days seem to have flown by, but maybe not to you! Well done, 15lbs is no small amount. Enjoy the wine!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps you can ring Fan to keep us posted? I understand the withdrawal, though. Of course we all be supporting you!


That is a good thought, Sorlenna! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope all went well with the surgeon. I understand about not taking valuables with you but isn't it a sad state of affairs.


Not till one, this afternoon. It is sad and annoying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't they have a locker to put your laptop in that can be locked .the amount of time my son was in hospital his lap top or iPad was a must


Evidently not.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Great news. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah just double checked her flight and she leaves Saturday night not Friday night. Glad she checked!


I hope she has a great time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Great news!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then this is a partial but they refer to it as a denture. I did have a permanent one but it was only attached to one tooth and after 30 years, it finally broke off. It was reattached so many times that finally it couldn't be fixed. When I left the dentist's office on Monday, I thought they had returned my old partial in the container they gave me. I didn't check until yesterday and it wasn't there. I thought I should have it as a backup in case I ever need to have this one repaired. Then I would at least have a temporary fix. I called this morning and learned that they had disposed of it. I am put out because it wasn't theirs to dispose of and they should have asked me. The dentist didn't have the courtesy to tell me but had the receptionist tell me instead. I am peed off. Sorry about the rant but it's been bugging me all morning.


I think you have good reason to be mad


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

linwoodknitter said:


> Nope it's Lael !


Oops! Didn't expect you to sign in that way! Welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Melody.
> 
> I've got the liquid diet and prep tomorrow for the colonoscopy on Wednesday. Whee. How crabby will I be after no solid food or coffee for 24 hours?! I've warned him. Heh.
> 
> ...


Hope everything goes well today


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Hoping they can get it figured out and you feeling better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David asked if anyone knows how hilly Maryland is, he's found out that West Virginia is hilly as well as Pennsylvania, he's hoping that Maryland is quite so bad, his semi just doesn't have that much power.
> It's supposed to get to 93f today and 95 tomorrow, so I guess the air conditioner will be on, but it's supposed to go back down on Thursday.
> Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday or in Fan and Julie's case, a great Wednesday, now to get caught back up.


Someone may have answered by now but it depends on where he is in Maryland. Some is quite holly, some more rolling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks. The Tylenol's did the job and I haven't had any pain.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> NOTICE: the totom pole lace i sent to tami was wrong - here is the pattern i have.
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-totem-pole-lace-panel-stitch/


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard from my brother in Phoenix that my great nephew, Brandon, is one of 230 delegates selected to represent Notre Dame High School and Arizona at the Global Youth Summit on Future of Medicine by Brandeis University in Waltham, Mass. We are so proud of him.


Congratulations to Brandon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Saw it was 128 in Needles, California. I've been there when the temperature was 114...not pleasant at all!


That's just waayyyy to hot.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna, great news for you!

Julie, I'm sure they do not want you to have anything valuable while you are in surgery or recovering. But after you are fully awake and able to keep things with you might be ok. You would of course have to have someone bring your computer to you which may be a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't know how I messed up the day count, but we're actually not at 90 days until July 5th, which I really did know. Oh well, only 14 days to go, but he's very happy with my weight loss and everything else so far. He took Marla off on of her supplements, lowered one, and added a different one, also put her on an even more restricted diet, no grains what so ever for 5 weeks and no carbs after 5pm, so no potatoes or other starchy veggies after 5. 
Beautiful day for the drive though, 91F right now, supposed to get up to 96 by later afternoon. 
Now to see how many pages I have to catch up on, I think there were 10 when I left this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sorlenna, great news for you!
> 
> Julie, I'm sure they do not want you to have anything valuable while you are in surgery or recovering. But after you are fully awake and able to keep things with you might be ok. You would of course have to have someone bring your computer to you which may be a problem.


It is something to ask on Monday perhaps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just marking my spot. Finally finished last week's. So many things going on, I'll forget some I wanted to mention.
> 
> First, thanks to Jeanette and crew for a great KAP. It was wonderful to see everyone, though I didn't get a chance to chat with all. The silent auction was a huge success and I am enjoying my purchases. Sure do think some went overboard on the White Elephant.... really some special things. KayeJo, please thank Marla for the wonderful drop spindle and roving. I just kept missing her with all the packing and such. I am almost thinking that roving might match the yarn I won at the Silent Auction.
> 
> ...


You are welcome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> To say it's hilly is an understatement! Beautiful but I would not want to drive a rig through there.


Lol, that's the conclusion that David's come too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for prayers and compassion for Maya. She was sleeping when I left to go to my doctor's appt. When I got home an hour and a half later she was awake and so excited to see me she almost knocked me over. Good thing I was between couch and wall, silly girl.


Ah good, she's feeling much better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We watched one of those Aerial America shows about Virginia & West Virginia, it said some of the most beautiful drives in all the US were there but I sure wouldn't want to go in a semi????


David said the same thing, not Semi friendly. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


Oh wow! SCORE!!! 
That's a great deal, and nice that she had you dig through to find what you could use.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Bonnie and Sam for the help on incorporating the totem pole stitch in patterns! I did copy the scarf pattern Bonnie posted so may try that first! Hugs!
> 
> I'm meeting a former colleague tomorrow morning for breakfast. Haven't seen her since retiring 7 years ago though we've kept in touch some through FB. Anyway, I'm headed to bed so I'll be sure to get up early tomorrow. We are meeting up at 9 a.m.
> 
> Ta-ta for now; play nice and rest well, arise joyfully, and enjoy life! Hugs & prayers for all!


Hope you had a wonderful time with your colleague.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I liked Miss Fisher too. Loved her clothes! I read a few of the books too. She was quite the wild woman if the roaring twenties.


I didn't know there were books, I'll have to look for those. She was definitely a wild one for the times. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had lunch with a dear friend today. We hadn't seen each other for a while. Our DDs have been friends for a long time, and we have too. Got caught up and ate great Mexican food. Of course, ate too much! I have to be more productive tomorrow. The boys are coming July 3 for 10 days! We have a lot planned! I haven't seen them in a while and really miss them.


It's easy to over eat on good Mexican food. :sm04: Unfortunately I don't often get _good_ Mexican food. 
You will have lots of fun with the boys, 10 days should keep you really busy. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> These were given away to the oldest, youngest, first timer, farthest away and ?. Does anyone remember the last one?
> 
> I don't remember who got these. Help, please.
> 
> ...


Farthest away was Marla, I think youngest was Maya, Oldest was Janet, First timer was Nikki, I think, I dont' remember the last one either. hmmm... I guess we need a club secretary to take notes. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hope this works. It is a short film (20 min) and is entirely knit. A bit risqué.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> https://www.comedy.co.uk/film/news/1644/nudinits_knitted_comedy_film_published/


That's to funny, I'm saving that for David. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'll get two pair out of this yarn. One set of knee highs and a pair for DGS (his feet are my size and he's only 8!). I bought some yarn at the LYS with Jynx that I'll use for the older DGD's pair.


That's good, and you know that DGS likes the colors so that's a plus. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is something to ask on Monday perhaps.


Is it this Monday you go in Julie ? I thought it was the 30th . I got brains like soup lately


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I went to lie down for a few minutes...hours later, waking up! I think I will need to eat a bit more to fulfill the doctor's orders, but definitely got the nap part done. Wowza.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'll be interested to see how that turns out Kate. I love that pattern but was a bit bothered that there didn't appear to be a neck fastening which means you would have to make it a bit loose to fit over a baby's head, and that might make it look a bit sloppy round the neck. Probably me being over critical!!


I don't think it said to make a first buttonhole (I wasn't doing the holes for ribbon) or else I missed it (entirely possible!) and I didn't think about buttonholes until it said to make a second one! So I have a cardigan with no buttonholes....not quite sure what I'll do about it, maybe put a ribbon tie at the neck and leave it at that? Certainly not pulling it out now. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is it this Monday you go in Julie ? I thought it was the 30th . I got brains like soup lately


Monday I have an Education class- mainly exercises, how to get in and out of cars I understand, things like that. You are quite right the date is the 30th, and they may not ring me till Wednesday or Thursday with the actual time to turn up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Good news! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray!



Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is exactly what DH said!


Sorlenna said:


> That would be a very long wait at the airport...!


 :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Kaye Jo. You really looked good at the KAP.


angelam said:


> Those 90 days seem to have flown by, but maybe not to you! Well done, 15lbs is no small amount. Enjoy the wine!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of waiting, I've been warned I could be in the queue today for up to 2 hours- just as well I have the glove I'm working on!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Could you make little loops and use them to attach around buttons? Loops could be made from very tiny icords.


KateB said:


> I don't think it said to make a first buttonhole (I wasn't doing the holes for ribbon) or else I missed it (entirely possible!) and I didn't think about buttonholes until it said to make a second one! So I have a cardigan with no buttonholes....not quite sure what I'll do about it, maybe put a ribbon tie at the neck and leave it at that? Certainly not pulling it out now. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Marla! I guess she will need to eat a lot of veggies!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I'd be mad too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of waiting, I've been warned I could be in the queue today for up to 2 hours- just as well I have the glove I'm working on!


Hope you are now getting in to actually see your surgeon without too long a wait. Good you took your knitting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Congratulations to Brandon!


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is something to ask on Monday perhaps.


I don't know about there but in some hospitals here there have been many thefts. That's why they ask you not to bring any valuables. I always left my jewellery at home...no rings,watches or necklaces.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy cow! I fell asleep in my chair, it was getting so warm in here that I just kept dropping off until I just fell asleep for about an hour until David called, and then I found out why it was so hot in here, the vent tube had come out of the window and was venting into the house, got it all fixed up now so it's cooling down considerably now. 
Now to try to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth wasn't very happy this morning. We ended up on the trains and one close to her father's work so he picked her up from the train station. She was playing with the ear and I said is your ear is sore. Yes I said. The Nurofen Will help that. Later she put a finger in her ear and then started trying to get the Nurofen out the bag. I assume her earwas still sore.


Poor thing, but she's smart.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just marking my spot. Finally finished last week's. So many things going on, I'll forget some I wanted to mention.
> 
> First, thanks to Jeanette and crew for a great KAP. It was wonderful to see everyone, though I didn't get a chance to chat with all. The silent auction was a huge success and I am enjoying my purchases. Sure do think some went overboard on the White Elephant.... really some special things. KayeJo, please thank Marla for the wonderful drop spindle and roving. I just kept missing her with all the packing and such. I am almost thinking that roving might match the yarn I won at the Silent Auction.
> 
> ...


I certainly will. 
How are you doing with your healing? 
It was wonderful to see you, it was a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you, I think you are right. Im looking forward to practicing tomorrow, oops, today as its 1 a.m.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's to funny, I'm saving that for David. lol


I just watched it. Hilarious.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard it was going to be that in Arizona. My brother just wrote to say their power was on and off. That's awful because they'll have no air and their food could spoil...not to mention how difficult it will be for seniors.


When we were stationed in Yuma, AZ, the locals used refrigeration units instead of ACs because there is little to no humidity in the desert air to be removed, which is just what AC does to make us feel cooler.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> And rightly so. What an honour.


How wonderful.... He is obviously a very bright young man.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm with you on that! I missed one day and was behind 50 pages!


I haven't been caught up since KAP. That is why I was MIA so long... just couldn't keep up. The summaries are a wonderful addition.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen, I finally found a way to be online with you and not have the issues that I had with this iPad the last time I was on! I had so much fun at the KAP, have started a saving jar hopefully to cover for next year.
> 
> I have tried to catch up but not doing well with this arm, I knew I would have some limitations but didn't realize the extent! The feeling is beginning to come back to my fingers at least I can move them a bit now, the nerve block was supposed to be good for 12 to 14 hours, it's been 24 plus so far, it's great that the pain hasn't hit full force, but I know it is coming ????
> 
> ...


So glad that you are relatively comfortable and that the surgery is behind you. Nothing wrong with Cindy looking out for you. Healing just takes time...... darn it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I rarely play cards, when I was young, my Ontario relatives loved to play Euchre but that's not a game played in the west. I played kids games- Old Maid, Crazy Eights & Snap - when my boys were young & recently bought a deck to play with the GKs . I never learned to play any of the other common games here- Crib & Kaiser


Canasta was the rage when I was growing up and grandpa and I played after dinner every night when I was visiting. I still like games but DH won't play with me once I beat him! (Maybe now, if the TV broke.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you have rasberries where you live now? I would have thought it would be too hot & dry for them there. Too bad you aren't closer, I picked so many last year that I don't need to pick any this year except for eating fresh & often can't find anyone to come pick so they go to waste.


I'll come! Oh darn.... can't get across the border with them is my bet......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I won't look at the daily deals???? I've been doing quite good about only buying extra to go with things I already have but last winter I bought some flying geese fabric & used it as borders in my most recent project, it looks so good I did order some more of it
> http://www.stitchitcentral.ca/mm5/merchant.mvc?Session_ID=dabd919f25e7aa3825ffb4abbf4d3907&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=QF646&Store_Code=S&search=Concepts&searchoffset=&filter_cat=&PowerSearch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=
> 
> I hope they get the fires under control quickly.


Like that and I have a whole rainbow set of solid colors. I never would have thought of adding the stripes but love piano key birders for using up odds and ends. (Still debating on the Amish and have about talked myself into it.... but kitten is zonked on lap and can't get up to get credit card....or drink..... or knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I so want to learn how to play a dulcimer! They have lessons but you have to be making or own one. I don't see buying one before I know I am able to play the thing, ????


There was a store in Hardy, AR where folks lived and they made them. I always wanted one but did't know anyone down here to teach me to play it..... Guess I could learn some off the internet now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you, I am so glad that this is working! DS had to figure the problem, think he said something about the cookies, just am so glad to be able to "see "everyone again! I do have an issue with typing on the keyboard so just using the one on the screen.????


Yes, cookies need to be cleaned out once in awhile, especially because of the games I play. Wish I had a microphone on here like on phone. It would make keeping up so much easier. Don't overdo with your hand.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that turns around for you. I think I'm getting there. Slept for two three hour sessions last night. Not great, but getting better than it was.


I'm more tired, but still falling alseep in chair. Must set a time to GO to bed and stick to it...... Someday. Glad you are doing a little better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Seems there are a few of use who as "Kathleendoris" has quoted above, "out of the loop".
> 
> My Uncle who was 102 passed June 6th or thereabouts, 2 months before his 103rd birthday. Was able to watch a "Live-stream" online of the funeral and was impressed listening to his daughter, grandson and great grandchildren telling tales on their dear Poppa. He also will be sadly missed and seems to've made quiet an impression on his family.
> 
> ...


Condolences on your uncle... what a fabulous long life. Sorry about the foot though. My SIL fell off a ladder trimming bushes and was all alone as well. She still has trouble with that foot after several years. Hope you are soon healed. I did get a chuckle out of your mermaid tail...... IT is amazing how hard the simple things are when we are injured. Be extra careful on the stairs. Dr. has a fit if I do a sit-up to get out of bed.... must roll on side and walk hands up and drop legs off side of bed.... Yada, yada, yada. Still can't lay on stomach so I guess a nice massage is out of the question,

Bad weather all around. Hope the fires are out in NM, everyplace that has flying issues cols down and the gulf storms stay off shore.

PS. I think you are right about microphone. The trick is to say the punctuation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm all caught up for the second time today. not a good day - just nothing tastes good or sounds good - three rounds of dry heaves. i'm drinking a glass of milk now which tastes good. see you tomorrow. --- sam


Hate to hear that. It sounded like you were doing a little better. Wish you would revisit your Dr. for his thoughts. It seems that you should try to keep just the smallest amount in stomach most of the time to combat the dry heaves. Are you taking anything at all for nausea? I've been told by my nurse that the medicine in Dramamine for motion sickness is the same as in prescribed nausea medication. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to play Canasta also. And like you, haven't a clue how to play now! I love to play games, but it is hard to play by yourself! Guess that's why I play games on the internet!


 I like Rummy K as well and used to be pretty good at backgammon when it was all the rage. There is a neighborhood group that just started Mahjong but it was just as I was going in for surgery. I used to play but don't remember enough and don't know if I could catch up with group. I think it would b good to do something for brain though.The family used to play a lot of Trivial Pursuit but those with photographic memories make that a little unfair. The family always plays games after family dinners but they are mostly silly ones, not a lot of strategy involved.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Don't know how many photos I can attach, so here comes part 2!


Gorgeous, Glorious and makes me so very envious. What a wonderful trip.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good to see you again Sam, was wonderful to spend a bit of time with you, so many wanted the same I am sure!
> 
> Tummy has been a bit sensitive since the surgery, but we had stocked up on jello and puddings, all no sugar of course ????
> 
> ...


AS you are in mine. Just remember that being hard-headed and independent is not ALWAYS the best response to a situation. Don't push it or you will push yourself backwards.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> At the risk of boring everyone, here is part 3. No more I promise!


Love the colorful village.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne and Jynx, Lots of how to play dulcimer on YouTube and there is a dulcimer school on line for $15/month. I'll probably do that when Korinza goes back to college. Incidentally, my teacher is using cardboard dulcimer which has a fair sound.
Enjoyed the luncheon, then water jogged with friend for 45 minutes. I swear, I'm not getting out of the house tomorrow. I need a down day.
Had such a fun time practicing dulcimer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love backgammon and have a nice set but no one to play with.....sound like a little kid don't I....LOL.


I have 3, one small for travel with magnets, a regular one and a lovely inlaid wood one. Wish you could come out and play with me.... Mine are just gathering dust, as is my brain. I one played Mickey Dollens of "The Monkees" when we were in Mexico. He is a total jerk but a good player. There was a great restaurant here that had a long "bar" of backgammon tables and it was all the rage. Not sure I could set the board up right without a peek at directions but still know how to play.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Like that and I have a whole rainbow set of solid colors. I never would have thought of adding the stripes but love piano key birders for using up odds and ends. (Still debating on the Amish and have about talked myself into it.... but kitten is zonked on lap and can't get up to get credit card....or drink..... or knitting.


How many kittens did you end up getting? I know it is precious! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm more tired, but still falling alseep in chair. Must set a time to GO to bed and stick to it...... Someday. Glad you are doing a little better.


My Fitbit told me that my bedtime was too inconsistent and that I should set a time and go to bed!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I took some pictures of the front yard yesterday, if it weren't for the ugly stucco, we'd have a pretty house. :sm12:


Love all the edging and borders you have done and the flowers are beautiful. Is it the actual stucco you don't like or the white color? I think a little color would make all the difference, but it is a nice house. The neighbor sure does have a big wraparound porch....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit and watch some netflix. DH is watching the US open....to me that is like watching paint dry....


or grass grow! Feel the same way about most baseball, but do like the farm team here because it is a storybook field with so many family friendly things and great food.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe we ought to have a game night at KAP next summer?


That might be fun...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Up in the middle of the night eating! I'm hungry.
> Maybe the medication the dr gave is doing the job. Also helps to place the issue as only does anything in the upper parts of the gut. I have had some better spells but best eating for well over 2 weeks I think.


GOOD!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Eyes are so important. I would rather lose my hearing than my sight.


Me too..... and then I would 't hear the horrible TV shows that sometimes grace our living room. In all seriousness, my two greatest physical fears were losing eyesight and use of hands.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I really must get some cleaning done here. What with the stupid sciatica, his appointments, and my work plus the procedure today, I've gotten nothing done. The past two days haven't been normal, which throws me off something awful. I am really looking forward to just sitting and having my coffee tomorrow! It's been too hot to go out and walk, which I need to do to help straighten out this hip. Bother. And I was worried with such a long nap, I might not be able to sleep tonight but right now, I'm thinking maybe I will sleep. I've been wiped out all day.

The fires here are still burning and at least two new ones have started. Some rain may fall over the next two or three days, so I hope for that. 

I looked at a bunch of quilts on Facebook earlier (Sandi posted them) and wish I could try more! I'm hopeless. LOL

Now to get ready for bed. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had new potatoes and green beans from the farmer's market today so I made this recipe:
> 
> https://recipegoldmine.com/fourthsalad/dilly-potato-salad.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have several I can bring too...can you just imagine the wild Pictionary and Balerdash games we can have?


Well........ if we are having wine....... I can bring Passout! That should send us all off to bed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ayden has been in a three day competition - as of this afternoon they had not lost a game. there were two more games today and they won the first one. just talked to heidi - they are bringing the championship trophy home which means they didn't lose one game this weekend.. they are at gary's mom and dad's visiting a little and then they will be home. --- sam


Go Team! Well done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. My surgeon gets me to have full scan, blood tests and colonoscopy three yearly. I am very lucky, I didnt have to have any treatment, just the surgeries to remove a lot of bowel. I have no problems from it at all thank goodness.


It's great that you didn't have to have any additional treatments and haven't had any problems, I sure hope it continues that way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think a game night would be fun! There is also Bunco, a no brainer dice game. I'd have to look up how to play as it has been a long time, but it is good for a large group. You change tables so you get to play with different people. I will admit, I love to play games and am usually not particular as to what game I play!


There is a new one we got for Christmas where you have to read the card in a particular accent. It is too funny and we can hardly get through a card without cracking up....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard it was going to be that in Arizona. My brother just wrote to say their power was on and off. That's awful because they'll have no air and their food could spoil...not to mention how difficult it will be for seniors.


I sure hope that the power starts staying on and they don't lose any food or anything, it would be horrible without air, especially for babies and seniors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a great age your uncle was. It must have been quite heartening to live-stream the funeral. Sorry about your fall. I'm sure it was a rough time for you. When you mention talking to the iPad, do you mean face time - maybe? If not, then there's something new for me to learn.


No... you can speak your message instead of typing. I use it on phone for texting all the time, but you do have to remember to say the punctuation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well........ if we are having wine....... I can bring Passout! That should send us all off to bed.


"Red rubber baby buggy bumpers". Bring it on!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss! I hope Dr. Dan okays the wine!


Thank you, he didn't complain, so I guess it's all good, I didn't tell him that I was opening a bottle this evening. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the recipe to tey sometime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


It will be hard to be off line for so long but hopefully it will fly by.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember when I broke my hip, I was in the dog run and had to drag myself up over the concrete step into the house. I yelled for my DH. It took a while for him to hear me because he was at the other end of the house. He brought my desk chair and got me sitting in it so that he could manoeuvre me before the ambulance came. That was some trauma.


I used the same technique to get Dad from bedroom to garage because he begged me not to call ambulance. It works great. I also used it as a walker many years ago when I was having a disc problem with back and couldn't stand up straight. Innovation McGuyver style.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do add something, don't they? I don't know that it's really helpful but it's definitely good for a laugh or 3. lol


Well, the goat yoga and alpaca yoga are all the rage. I think I'll be doing some kitten yoga when Dr. finally lets me "bend at the waist'.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of that one. Do any of you play Yahtzee? We used to play that a lot


Yep.... still have that as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Always have Uno and Farkle in RV and at the moment I have dominos for Mexican train but can't remember the rules.


Great game for all ages. Dominoes have so many games. Chicken Leg, 42, need to brush up on rules.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to prune one of mine, it's getting rather leggy, and it's a rigosa that is going to go to Marla's this fall, she wants all rigosa's for a border.
> Beautiful gardens, I wish I hadn't lost all the pictures I had of the San Antonio Botanical Gardens, just lovely. David and I need to go to Denver's Botanical Gardens one day.


Rookie took me to the one nearest her Monday after KAP. It was lovely and a different one from the one moman I used to go to in Chicago. There is a lovely one herein Dallas with many revolving spsecial exhibits. I loved the one of all the storybook houses when the girls were little and the Chahuly glass exhibit was beautiful, especially at night all lit up. Christmas is rather special as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Fabulous!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know how to play dominoes, but I have attempted 42, but not successfully. Have you ever played Chicken Foot? It's a fun domino game.


I called it Chicken Leg, wrongly, in a later post...... Only did it once with a group of girls but it is fun. 42 has too many rules for me as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, he doesn't care so much as long as it doesn't terribly impact his meals for long. lolol
> Just have to plan it out far enough in advance to have both passport and available cash. :sm04:


My DH is all for any adventure I want to take.... but having the available cash is the main problem. Not having a real pension is the pits.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Found the microphone on my iPad. - oh that didn't turn out right it's on the keyboard when you are typing your message on here KTP.
> 
> OK I will try again the microphone is on the keyboard to the left of the space bar. You just touch the microphone and start talking when you are finished you push "done". (Edit - or say "done".)
> 
> ...


I have it on Cortana on laptop but haven't set up mic. That would really drive DH crazy but would be nice and faster when home alone.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> I love Yahtzee! I have a travel version which used to be my aunt's and I force DH to play when we're on holiday. I've also got a Yahtzee app and play on-line. Has anyone played Rummicub?


Love it. Also called Rummy K I believe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are too many now that have been stripped of their smell.


I only have two. The back fence used to be lined with red climbing roses and we cut all down but one. We call it "Old Faithful" and do absolutely NOTHING to it. The other is a tiny (size of my little fingernail) pale pink that is growing in a very large planter. They both have a wonderful and strong scent. When the flowers are spent from vases, I just pull petals and drop in a basket I made several years ago..... Instant potpourri....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have her Christmas series. Ann Budd is another great sock designer/tutor.


I'm more familiar with Ann Budd but need to look up the others. I did make note of a couple of your book titles when there. I am going to frog the pair I started for Rachel and ply the orange yarn. It will make the knitting so much faster and then will try new needles. She may get them before she graduates!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder I feel like $100 mil today! This is a first in maybe 10 years. Thank you, Lord.


That is terrific. I can see where that works for you with Dale having to get up so early. I would have to adjust bedtime a bit. 10 - 10:30 would be the earliest could manage think. The next big step is to NOT turn on computer if you do wake up. They say the screen really does affect sleep. I know the English girls try to stay off at least 2 hours before bedtime.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just got home from standing in line for 2 hours for the commodities (food pantry), for my cousin's adopted daughter. Cousin and Ann are headed out to Iowa and Ann's DH couldn't get there so I said I'd get it for her, there is not an income requirement so got for David and I also, Marla got for her and Christopher. They let you get for your family and one other family, we will volunteer now that we know, but it's a lot of food that they give each family, wow, was really surprised. They don't have any place to store it at the church that does it, so they want it all gone by the end of day, the regular food pantry is the day that food stamps or cards or whatever are filled and you have to be there that day, but it's done at the city building I think and you only get that if you receive food stamps.
> Now I've gotten breakfast eaten and ribs in the crockpot so I can get caught up with you all.


Great program. We used to have one that was not particularly for low income, but you could pick certain combos for purchase and then pick box up at church monthly. We did it for awhile because it was at a church just down the block and the amounts were great for just the 2 of us. It included meats and lots of good things. They also bring in all the extra bread to the Senior Center from all th good bakeries and that is a free service and wonderful way to try some new breads. I miss not going on Tues. to Sit and Stitch and picking up a couple new favors to try.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here are some pictures of some of the flowers just starting to flower in my garden


So pretty. Must check my lilies in front. I love a good mix of flowers to keep things interesting and constantly in bloom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really must get some cleaning done here. What with the stupid sciatica, his appointments, and my work plus the procedure today, I've gotten nothing done. The past two days haven't been normal, which throws me off something awful. I am really looking forward to just sitting and having my coffee tomorrow! It's been too hot to go out and walk, which I need to do to help straighten out this hip. Bother. And I was worried with such a long nap, I might not be able to sleep tonight but right now, I'm thinking maybe I will sleep. I've been wiped out all day.
> 
> The fires here are still burning and at least two new ones have started. Some rain may fall over the next two or three days, so I hope for that.
> 
> ...


I saw those quilts, they were beautiful but so are the ones you've been doing.
I hope you feel better after a good sleep

I'm off to bed too, didn't sleep well last night with the big storm
The wind has been crazy all day & it was starting to rain when we got home 1/2 hr ago. We were at DHs cousins for birthday pie- he doesn't like cake????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the flower photos. I need to get out to the side of my house and see how ours are doing. Jynx and I went to our Botanic Gardens and most of the roses there still had their scents. It was easy to tell when we were getting to the Rose Garden. I don't think Jynx appreciated my singing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sounds, just got back from EKG, part of yearly f/u, it is 112F out there.
> Kaye, my DH is the same as far as Year project will start finish. Took him four years to out on new roof.
> Don't know who is inhabiting my bod but like her guts. Just talked to Kenny, guy doing bath redo about building me a Murphy bed!


 Love Murphy beds and there is a source for all the hardware. I had wanted one in computer room but have taken up all the wall space with a couple of armoires. Maybe I can move one upstairs if I get rid of Pinball machine and make room. You can do such interesting things on the bottom side so they are truly disguised. DH's cousin in San Francisco had one we used when visiting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's way to hot to sleep.


Even wit h air conditioning on, I have to have ceiling fan right above bed. (Forgot it was solstice... we have a big metal sun sculpture on wall outside and we flip it twice a year so it rusts evenly. Time to do that tomorrow.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, I'll check that.
> 
> Haven't been on all day. Went to the doctor this morning and was told I have mild asthma and COPD. He gave me an inhaler and it has made me feel better. That is until I went to the dentist. Had an extraction. I got my new bridge and will have to keep it in until tomorrow night, otherwise my mouth will swell. Have been taking Tylenols to keep ahead of the pain. Will only be able to have soft foods for a couple of days so it's been soup today.


Glad the inhaler is helping you. I was given one right after surgery but can't stand the delivery substance that is also added to the medicine so I stopped immediately. It gives me a horrid headache. Have recently had a nebulizer treatment when in hospital though with the same medication (Albuterol) and it is a big help.

Sorry about the bridge pain. I'm bad about not wearing mine and will probably lave to have it remade at some point as mouth shape shifts. Must make a note to be better a bout it. You should e fine in a couple of days. I have a friend who had horrible tooth issues so aske Dr. to pull all the upper ones at one time. He did and immediately put in plate. She wears it all the time except while showering which is when she cleans it. More power to her. It would drive me crazy but sure must have worked for getting acclimated to it. You should adjust n n time since you were already wearing one, just one new tooth.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is a new one we got for Christmas where you have to read the card in a particular accent. It is too funny and we can hardly get through a card without cracking up....


That does sound like fun! I'm not very good at accents! LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I used to have it, but no longer! I didn't know that it would bail you out of jail!


Me neither! Our insurance has an included roadside assistance package. Must check that out!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you do the Tina Turner version with the dance or the CCR version?


Love me some CCR but it sure is her signature song... just hated Ike.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have been talking with Melody through Facebook. She was in hospital over the weekend wirh severe stomach pains. She'll have more tests run this Friday. I'm calling on Prayer Warriors to join me in sending prayers her way.


Prayers in the way, She sure has had health issues. Do you know if Gage is with his Dad during this?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ran a couple of errands today, but it wasn't until I went in the garage tonight that I noticed DD had left the refrigerator door open when she put the water inside. Not much inside, but it was totally warm, so the Slimfast for the boys is ruined. I wanted a beer and it was warm. Boo Hoo. I put it in the kitchen freezer for a while, but lukewarm beer is not my favorite. DD is in big trouble!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ugh is correct. I need to go next year and am already dreading the prep. It sends my body into the shivers and shakes as well as the other intended outcome of drinking that horrid stuff. It's worse than the actual procedure. But, I know the importance of having the test done so will do it.


Dr. is wanting me to do it this year but I'm waiting for 5 instead of 3 as I am convinced it was the last one that caused all the abdominal issues I've had since. I may be crazy, but just a couple of weeks past it and I had the spontaneous bowel eruption and woke up with colostomy. For someone who e=never had issues, I'm convinced they weakened a wall and no one is going back in any time soon, Will have to find a new Dr. as well. I liked him, but that pretty much broke my confidence, DH changed as well. Prep is no fun but I do the powder in the blue gatorade and it's not so bad... just so much of it!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth didn't't settle. In fact she was very unsettled, felt hot and was very distressed for abut 10 minutes. Then she settled. But very clingy morning again afterwards. We went to the zoo and though she enjoyed it she wasn't as involved as I had expected. Told Vick this and she just rang to say E has been like that al evening and does have a temperature now. Looks like I might need to have her for a couple of hours tomorrow morning. They are reluctant to do this as I am unwell but between them can juggle most of the day.
> 
> My Dr remains confused. My bloods were all normal so anything she had thought of where all made extremely unlikely by that result. Little things on the CT scan so next week I see a Gastroenterologist with strict instructions that in the meantime I get sick like I was I am to see her quickly whether she has spaces free or not. So another week of waiting- but no signs of tumours etc which is always good to hear.


Well, I guess that is good news but not an answer to the problem.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would have joined in with you- just like I am now


Now you know why she wants karaoke at the next KAP....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I don't think it said to make a first buttonhole (I wasn't doing the holes for ribbon) or else I missed it (entirely possible!) and I didn't think about buttonholes until it said to make a second one! So I have a cardigan with no buttonholes....not quite sure what I'll do about it, maybe put a ribbon tie at the neck and leave it at that? Certainly not pulling it out now. :sm06: :sm09:


There are 3 buttonholes starting at the top . I just knit the eyelet part for the ribbons as I didn't want it . Can you sew a little button hole in , not quite sure how it works but I have seen instructions on how to do it somewhere on the net


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is very important if needed. Mine is for having had bowel cancer 7 years ago. Wow I cant believe it is 7 years....


Time does fly. it's been that long since the lung cancer for me and it was after that chemo that they removed the difficult colon polyp so I had 2 colonoscopies in the one year and then a clear one 3 years later. One more year, and a healed abdomen and I'll do it again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too Kaye Jo. You really looked good at the KAP.


I thought you both looked good Gwen, you could see in the pictures that both you and Kaye Jo had lost weight 
Well done both of you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nightnight


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what I've been up to , and surprise surprise I'm making myself a top not sure how it will turn out but OK so far although I have only knit about 3 inches ð


So sweet and love the little V shapes at the hem. You finnd the cutest patterns and give them your own spin.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Jackie the pattern is free here on KP here is a direct link
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402294-1.html


Thank you. I'm doing that one. Just finished page 62 but have to give up the ghost. DH and the kitties are sound asleep and my eyes are resting. I think we all get more worn out in the heat. Nee to get all the things done I wanted to do today.... but had too much help from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. I'm doing that one. Just finished page 62 but have to give up the ghost. DH and the kitties are sound asleep and my eyes are resting. I think we all get more worn out in the heat. Nee to get all the things done I wanted to do today.... but had too much help from the peanut gallery.


Thank you and you are welcome . Its going to be another very hot day here again today im already feeling as if im in an oven and its only 7.45 am


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Could you make little loops and use them to attach around buttons? Loops could be made from very tiny icords.


Good idea, I hadn't thought of that. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I don't think it said to make a first buttonhole (I wasn't doing the holes for ribbon) or else I missed it (entirely possible!) and I didn't think about buttonholes until it said to make a second one! So I have a cardigan with no buttonholes....not quite sure what I'll do about it, maybe put a ribbon tie at the neck and leave it at that? Certainly not pulling it out now. :sm06: :sm09:


Ribbons? I think I've entirely got the wrong end of the stick! I thought you were talking about the sheep sweater!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ribbons? I think I've entirely got the wrong end of the stick! I thought you were talking about the sheep sweater!! :sm16: :sm16:


I did wonder how you thought it wouldn't fit properly at the neck when it was a cardigan! :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I did wonder how you thought it wouldn't fit properly at the neck when it was a cardigan! :sm09:


Think I need to take another tablet and have a lie down!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I did wonder how you thought it wouldn't fit properly at the neck when it was a cardigan! :sm09:


I wondered that too then realised she must have got the sheep sweater and the cardigan mixed up .Its the heat making our brains turn to mush


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah just double checked her flight and she leaves Saturday night not Friday night. Glad she checked!


At least it would have been better to turn up 24 hours early than late


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


Sounds a good set of orders. Glad all is well and no need to worry for 10 years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't know there were books, I'll have to look for those. She was definitely a wild one for the times. lol


The books are mainly set in Melbourne but the one I listened to recently was set on the Great Ocean Road somewhere- not far from Cathy. Maybe Lorne? Won't make sense to anyone of you up north I know.

And I've just finished that short movie with everything knitted- very clever (it took awhile as the internet decided to slow down part way through so I left it and went back. And yesterday I didn't even try it was being so difficult. But seems to be my computer as David ahs no problems.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know about there but in some hospitals here there have been many thefts. That's why they ask you not to bring any valuables. I always left my jewellery at home...no rings,watches or necklaces.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be hard to be off line for so long but hopefully it will fly by.


I guess it will be a time to use the summaries!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today I go to meet the surgeon who will do my hip. Can't happen soon enough, at the rate things are going downhill. I have my knitting sorted for what I will do while in the Hospital, but they specifically say, do not bring valuables (including) computers. So I will be off air for 4 to 5 days. I can see I will have withdrawal symptoms that is approaching a week! It is raining and we are in for some stormy weather. But the good thing from now on, the days will get longer! However the usual pattern is that from now on, winter really bites. Often it does not warm up properly until October.


I am glad you dont have much longer to wait now. Shame you wont be able to have your computer with you though.

Yes I think we have been a little spoiled in this first part of Winter. Pretty mild. It will come. At least you will be cozy warm while you in hospital if the weather gets cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, it seems like if they catch it early all is good. Mat least they seem to be making progress with treatments


It wasnt early, apparently I would have had the tumor around 4 years undiagnosed with no symptoms. But it was large but contained, not on any lymph nodes. I had 2/3 bowel removed. But all good now. I did have to have the dreaded "bag" for 4 months but thats about all really.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Then this is a partial but they refer to it as a denture. I did have a permanent one but it was only attached to one tooth and after 30 years, it finally broke off. It was reattached so many times that finally it couldn't be fixed. When I left the dentist's office on Monday, I thought they had returned my old partial in the container they gave me. I didn't check until yesterday and it wasn't there. I thought I should have it as a backup in case I ever need to have this one repaired. Then I would at least have a temporary fix. I called this morning and learned that they had disposed of it. I am put out because it wasn't theirs to dispose of and they should have asked me. The dentist didn't have the courtesy to tell me but had the receptionist tell me instead. I am peed off. Sorry about the rant but it's been bugging me all morning.


Well that wasnt fair of them to do that! Can see why you are peed off. :sm25:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cowgirl done!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw those quilts, they were beautiful but so are the ones you've been doing.
> I hope you feel better after a good sleep
> 
> I'm off to bed too, didn't sleep well last night with the big storm
> The wind has been crazy all day & it was starting to rain when we got home 1/2 hr ago. We were at DHs cousins for birthday pie- he doesn't like cake????


Thank you! I love the ones you do, too. I just see new ideas and want to try everything! Hoping the storm didn't get too rough and you got good sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dr. is wanting me to do it this year but I'm waiting for 5 instead of 3 as I am convinced it was the last one that caused all the abdominal issues I've had since. I may be crazy, but just a couple of weeks past it and I had the spontaneous bowel eruption and woke up with colostomy. For someone who e=never had issues, I'm convinced they weakened a wall and no one is going back in any time soon, Will have to find a new Dr. as well. I liked him, but that pretty much broke my confidence, DH changed as well. Prep is no fun but I do the powder in the blue gatorade and it's not so bad... just so much of it!!!!


I had lemon flavor that came with, but I held my nose to down the first few! It reminded me of the baking soda in water we took for indigestion years ago.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


What a cutie! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a good set of orders. Glad all is well and no need to worry for 10 years.


I think I fulfilled the orders for sure. LOL I do feel almost my usual self this morning. So need to get back to my routine!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat Cowgirl. Nicely done. 
Another hot day here. Up early and got some more roses deadheaded. Had a large branch of a tree come down and fall across the driveway in the storm night before last. Glad it came on the driveway and didn't hit the corner of the garage. Thankful for small favors. It is cut up and in the back of the Datsun to be taken to the recycle tree center, along with the rose deadheads. It will be another very hot day here today, so shall concentrate on staying inside.
Has anyone heard anything further from Julie, how her surgeon appointment went?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No... you can speak your message instead of typing. I use it on phone for texting all the time, but you do have to remember to say the punctuation.


Thanks. I'll have to haul my iPad out and try it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My TV picture is all screwy. We must be in for a storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you dont have much longer to wait now. Shame you wont be able to have your computer with you though.
> 
> Yes I think we have been a little spoiled in this first part of Winter. Pretty mild. It will come. At least you will be cozy warm while you in hospital if the weather gets cold.


I expect to be out of touch that whole week somehow. This time next week I will probably be getting ready, knowing me.
Had another x-ray taken of the hip- my goodness those beds are not built for comfort. The old one was done two years ago, at which point it was just down to no cartilage - apparently my legs are still the same length, so that is good.
We have had it much milder here Cathy, I think than what you've been getting!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I used the same technique to get Dad from bedroom to garage because he begged me not to call ambulance. It works great. I also used it as a walker many years ago when I was having a disc problem with back and couldn't stand up straight. Innovation McGuyver style.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


These little dolls are such fun, Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Time does fly. it's been that long since the lung cancer for me and it was after that chemo that they removed the difficult colon polyp so I had 2 colonoscopies in the one year and then a clear one 3 years later. One more year, and a healed abdomen and I'll do it again.


Don't sound like something to look forward to after all the complications, too bad there isn't an alternative


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Neat Cowgirl. Nicely done.
> Another hot day here. Up early and got some more roses deadheaded. Had a large branch of a tree come down and fall across the driveway in the storm night before last. Glad it came on the driveway and didn't hit the corner of the garage. Thankful for small favors. It is cut up and in the back of the Datsun to be taken to the recycle tree center, along with the rose deadheads. It will be another very hot day here today, so shall concentrate on staying inside.
> Has anyone heard anything further from Julie, how her surgeon appointment went?


Only just got onto the computer now, Joyce! I do get so very tired- went to bed shortly after 7, having spent much of the afternoon napping as I was sore. Apparently my legs are still the same length, hopefully they will be afterwards as well. I understand it will take two hours, all going well. I should get the actual time one day next week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and you are welcome . Its going to be another very hot day here again today im already feeling as if im in an oven and its only 7.45 am


You could send some my way, it's 9C/48F & this is supposed to be summer????We had more rain overnight & it's pouring right now, so dreary. I need some sun & heat. 
The wind is just crazy again today
I was thinking it was a good day for a book, blanket & the couch???? But my friend called & wants me to meet her in town for coffee, she just got back from 3 weeks in England & Wales so I will hear all about it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love cowgirl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad the inhaler is helping you. I was given one right after surgery but can't stand the delivery substance that is also added to the medicine so I stopped immediately. It gives me a horrid headache. Have recently had a nebulizer treatment when in hospital though with the same medication (Albuterol) and it is a big help.
> 
> Sorry about the bridge pain. I'm bad about not wearing mine and will probably lave to have it remade at some point as mouth shape shifts. Must make a note to be better a bout it. You should e fine in a couple of days. I have a friend who had horrible tooth issues so aske Dr. to pull all the upper ones at one time. He did and immediately put in plate. She wears it all the time except while showering which is when she cleans it. More power to her. It would drive me crazy but sure must have worked for getting acclimated to it. You should adjust n n time since you were already wearing one, just one new tooth.


The inhaler has helped. My mouth is fine now. It's just my anger is still simmering because they had the nerve to dispense with my previous partial.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It wasnt early, apparently I would have had the tumor around 4 years undiagnosed with no symptoms. But it was large but contained, not on any lymph nodes. I had 2/3 bowel removed. But all good now. I did have to have the dreaded "bag" for 4 months but thats about all really.


Sounds like you were lucky to find it in time. It always amazes me they can reverse "the bag". That's so wonderful as it is such a hard thing to live with


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Farthest away was Marla, I think youngest was Maya, Oldest was Janet, First timer was Nikki, I think, I dont' remember the last one either. hmmm... I guess we need a club secretary to take notes. lol


Noni was the last to arrive. Now to find out which pots they got.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


Cute! They are sure a good way to use up small bits of yarn


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ran a couple of errands today, but it wasn't until I went in the garage tonight that I noticed DD had left the refrigerator door open when she put the water inside. Not much inside, but it was totally warm, so the Slimfast for the boys is ruined. I wanted a beer and it was warm. Boo Hoo. I put it in the kitchen freezer for a while, but lukewarm beer is not my favorite. DD is in big trouble!


Oh, oh! Warm beer is no good. Poor DD :sm14:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was knitting on another pair of mitts yesterday & DH say "you knit all winter & now in summer too". The wind was nearly strong enough to blow you away yesterday????Although in my case that would need a little extra???? I sure wasn't going out in it..
Did I tell you Red Deer Alberta, where DHs aunt lives fit hit by a plough wind? I shared some pictures on FB, what a mess, trees down, buildings damaged. I called Aunt Ruth last night & only shingles off the roof of her building, thank goodness. She was without power for several hours. 
When we went to DHs cousins last night the road was littered with tree limbs from the crazy wind


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I expect to be out of touch that whole week somehow. This time next week I will probably be getting ready, knowing me.
> Had another x-ray taken of the hip- my goodness those beds are not built for comfort. The old one was done two years ago, at which point it was just down to no cartilage - apparently my legs are still the same length, so that is good.
> We have had it much milder here Cathy, I think than what you've been getting!


Mine were the same length until after the operation. I made a point of telling the surgeon that I would like them the same length - for all the good it did me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was knitting on another pair of mitts yesterday & DH say "you knit all winter & now in summer too". The wind was nearly strong enough to blow you away yesterday????Although in my case that would need a little extra???? I sure wasn't going out in it..
> Did I tell you Red Deer Alberta, where DHs aunt lives fit hit by a plough wind? I shared some pictures on FB, what a mess, trees down, buildings damaged. I called Aunt Ruth last night & only shingles off the roof of her building, thank goodness. She was without power for several hours.
> When we went to DHs cousins last night the road was littered with tree limbs from the crazy wind


Sorry to hear about that mess in Red Deer. I've never heard of a plough wind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine were the same length until after the operation. I made a point of telling the surgeon that I would like them the same length - for all the good it did me.


 :sm25: mmm, I will just have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: mmm, I will just have to wait and see, I guess.


Hopefully both the same length after as well, though healing can change even a "perfect" length immediately after the surgery. I know the surgeons are very careful and concerned to keep them the same length at the close of the incision. So good you are safely home, Julie and fully understand about the soreness after lying on their tables. Miserable to say the least.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry to hear about that mess in Red Deer. I've never heard of a plough wind.


Me too.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


Very cute, love the hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


She is great Gwen, you will have a set of them in no time


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love cowgirl.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hopefully both the same length after as well, though healing can change even a "perfect" length immediately after the surgery. I know the surgeons are very careful and concerned to keep them the same length at the close of the incision. So good you are safely home, Julie and fully understand about the soreness after lying on their tables. Miserable to say the least.


I hope so too, although I see no harm in knowing that it could happen. The next thing is the Education session. (Monday). Shopping Tuesday, sorting the Matariki Gift for the family in Christchurch, Wednesday, Ringo -Thursday to the kennels, Friday 'd' day or should I say 'o'Day - I guess it wil go quickly enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Well I think you look most glamorous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could send some my way, it's 9C/48F & this is supposed to be summer????We had more rain overnight & it's pouring right now, so dreary. I need some sun & heat.
> The wind is just crazy again today
> I was thinking it was a good day for a book, blanket & the couch???? But my friend called & wants me to meet her in town for coffee, she just got back from 3 weeks in England & Wales so I will hear all about it.


Sorry to hear you are still getting miserable weather Bonnie, hope you have a nice visit with your friend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Beautiful hairstyle Daralene


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Wow! You look great! Beautiful hair style!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Love it and love the new look. You are looking fantastic! Miss you.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


I think it looks lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


Lovely virus shawl Nikki was it an easy make l really like it but not sure I'm good enough at crochet to make it


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Very soft and attractive hair style, wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful! Love your pic!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had such fun playing dulcimer! Love it. Able to use picking and strums I know from guitar.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely virus shawl Nikki was it an easy make l really like it but not sure I'm good enough at crochet to make it


It is fairly easy, this is my third and I had the pattern memorized by the middle of the first. If you watch the YouTube videos it makes it much much easier, just follow along, pause and rewind as needed, which I did several times.

The only stitches used are chain, single crochet and double crochet


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


I think it and you look very attractive!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> It is fairly easy, this is my third and I had the pattern memorized by the middle of the first. If you watch the YouTube videos it makes it much much easier, just follow along, pause and rewind as needed, which I did several times.
> 
> The only stitches used are chain, single crochet and double crochet


Thank you I'll take a look


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


I think it looks great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Those 90 days seem to have flown by, but maybe not to you! Well done, 15lbs is no small amount. Enjoy the wine!!


They did, especially since I messed up the day count. lolol
But still only 14 more days will fly by, I hope. lol
Thank you, I figure it averages at 71/2 /month, so if I can lose 71/2 lbs in the next month it would be lovely. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto from me too Kaye Jo. You really looked good at the KAP.


Thank you Gwen, it's getting there. :sm24: 
We'll all be mere sprigs of ourselves next year. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poor Marla! I guess she will need to eat a lot of veggies!


Lots of protein which is what she's supposed to be getting 100g of a day anyway with the gastric bypass. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend & I met at a new coffee house in town, it's in one of the oldest houses in town that has been fixed up. The lady running it bakes 2-3 new items each morning, the morning she had still warm cinnamon twists that were very good. It's a really cute little place.

Nikki, lovely shawl. 

When I googled plough wind, it goes to something called a downburst. They happen here once or twice a year & sure make a mess of trees & buildings, a couple of years ago serval of our neighbors has grain bins thrown around & wrecked


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He really did a great job. I usually am so sorry if I get my hair cut but he promised he would make it fit my face. Still a shock to look in a mirror. Like it is someone else. I'm hoping that the knitting bug strikes soon but now I have company coming from France. At least this is a musician and he will be recording a CD with DH, leaving me time when I won't be entertaining. Our son will get to be on this CD also, so pretty exciting. I see there is a hurricane hitting the southeastern US as far in as Texas. Stay safe all of you in the south. Wonder if we will be in the path when it comes north. Every once in a while they stray inward as they get north but we don't get them like the southern states.

Like the cotton shawl. They are having a sale at a great LYS but I am resisting as I have too much stash. Need to start going to my private store.

DH is off rehearsing for the Jazz Festival starting this week locally. He has 2 solo concerts and is playing with a group also. Son is playing in a band one night.

Going to try and get a nap. Hugs to all!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nikki, nice shawl.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grrr just realised i have made a mistake that is what I get for getting a big head , I've been looking for a pattern for a baby romper/ onesie similar to a picture I saw for a few weeks now with no luck so yesterday I decided to try to make my own and today I was feeling quite pleased with myself as I've managed to make a onesie I like . Just finishing the top part when I realised I have purled a few rows instead of just knit oh well shouldn't take me long to get back on track


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it looks lovely!


I think so as well. Very youthful cut indeed.
The shawl is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, if the purl rows are near the underarm or top, I think it would be a delightful part of the pattern thought to be intentional.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Mya got the little brown pot.


kehinkle said:


> Noni was the last to arrive. Now to find out which pots they got.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful as always! Love the hair cut.


Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this pattern and your work is exquisite. The yarn worked up very nicely.



nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


I like it. Looks really good on you.

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, he didn't complain, so I guess it's all good, I didn't tell him that I was opening a bottle this evening. lol


 :sm24: I'm joining you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: mmm, I will just have to wait and see, I guess.


At the time I said it, I was joking. Turned out not to be funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


That cut sure suits you. Once you get used to it, you won't want to go back to long hair.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Woohoo! It's marvelous! Good on you!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


It's a lovely pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks everyone. He really did a great job. I usually am so sorry if I get my hair cut but he promised he would make it fit my face. Still a shock to look in a mirror. Like it is someone else. I'm hoping that the knitting bug strikes soon but now I have company coming from France. At least this is a musician and he will be recording a CD with DH, leaving me time when I won't be entertaining. Our son will get to be on this CD also, so pretty exciting. I see there is a hurricane hitting the southeastern US as far in as Texas. Stay safe all of you in the south. Wonder if we will be in the path when it comes north. Every once in a while they stray inward as they get north but we don't get them like the southern states.
> 
> Like the cotton shawl. They are having a sale at a great LYS but I am resisting as I have too much stash. Need to start going to my private store.
> 
> ...


It's wonderful that you have such musical talent in your family.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene your new haircut looks very sophisticated on you, there's nothing like a good cut to make us feel glamorous. 
Sonja another gorgeous creation, even mistakes can turn out to be a special one off model.
Darowil I do hope your doctor can work out what's wrong with you, thinking of you, hugs. If it's the rugby league Bulldogs you follow, our Warriors team are playing against you tonight! Just hope the rain stays away as we will be at the game tonight.
Gwen another very cute doll, lucky children to receive them. 
Gorgeous shawl pics too.
Warm wishes to all from a wet soggy humid Auckland today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grrr just realised i have made a mistake that is what I get for getting a big head , I've been looking for a pattern for a baby romper/ onesie similar to a picture I saw for a few weeks now with no luck so yesterday I decided to try to make my own and today I was feeling quite pleased with myself as I've managed to make a onesie I like . Just finishing the top part when I realised I have purled a few rows instead of just knit oh well shouldn't take me long to get back on track


You could always call it your design plan. I'm sure it's pretty no matter what. Your work is always lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


I hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope you continue to feel better.


Me too, but glad you are checking it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Daralene your new haircut looks very sophisticated on you, there's nothing like a good cut to make us feel glamorous.
> Sonja another gorgeous creation, even mistakes can turn out to be a special one off model.
> Darowil I do hope your doctor can work out what's wrong with you, thinking of you, hugs. If it's the rugby league Bulldogs you follow, our Warriors team are playing against you tonight! Just hope the rain stays away as we will be at the game tonight.
> Gwen another very cute doll, lucky children to receive them.
> ...


Thanks Fan.
No my bulldogs are in the South Australian Aussie Rules Football.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


I am sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At the time I said it, I was joking. Turned out not to be funny.


mmm, I am sure it is not.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Needed a new dish cloth/scrubber. It started it's life as just a pink circle, but wouldn't lay flat, so folded it in half and made this!


So cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's wonderful. I have an appointment on 7/6 to resume the dental work. I just couldn't go back to the dentist/endodontist that botched up both an extraction and an implant attempt. The just weren't listening to me. I'm not looking forward to it, but I hope I have as good a result as you have.


I know you hate it, but glad you are going to proceed. Make sure the new dentist knows why you left the other and he may be on his best behavior. I sure would like to do an implant on the one missing bottom tooth but not keen on the $$$ or the process. Will talk to him f ever get around to making the appointment fo cleaning. I'm well overdue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


How frustrating, just when you thought things were going a little better. I hope you get this sorted out soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne just sent me this link and didn't know if she'd get a chance to share it here. It is free for a short while so here it is.
> htt So cutep://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheepish-little-sweater-light


When you are behind, like me, no longer free but 1/2 price until 23rd. So cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in, was doing quite well until mom decided to get up from a chair with Cindi outside having a break. , I was only trying to steady her, when she suddenly grabbed my arm and went backwards onto the chair again. I was good and smiled and said I would get C. Of course C had heard me scream and was headed in. Mom made it back to her room,
> I went and popped 2 loratabs, This happened late Saturday evening, the thumb and the rest of the splinted area are down to a dull toothache once again. Did have it checked out as I was afraid something happened since there was such a sharp pain. Still heavier on the drugs than I want to be, but things are on track for next Wednesday's change to a cast. Will try to catch up, I so love this group, have missed so much I know. But there is now and hopes for brighter days ahead for everyone! Ya know, they should have an app for this website would make it so much easier than having to do a search if you loose the link!
> 
> Nurse C just popped in with a pain pill, it will result in lights out for me.
> ...


DO NOT USE THAT ARM!!!! So glad you didn't do any damage.... just pain. Sorry about that though.

I'm so far behind, you are probably nicely wrapped up in cast now so you can't misbehave (as much.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe I'll give Chrome a try.


I use Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Looks great !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Very cute! I have several "sheep" patterns in my ravelry library- hat, cowl, sweaters...- I've yet to get around to making them but they sure are cute. One day????


Me too, as I collect sheep. I think I will do this one for the Great-Grandma Hope Chest because it would \ be good for boy or girl... pullover, nice colors.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.

Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.

Gwen, your little dolls are so cute!

Glad you enjoyed my photos. Happy to share some more as I love revisiting the fantastic places we have been. Budasha, I think it was you who asked if it was a guided tour. No, we planned it ourselves. We built it around the Mediterranean cruise we wanted to do and then two of us chose destinations for before and after the cruise and the others (there were six of us) were happy to go along with our choices. Probably packed too much in but there was nowhere we regret seeing. Loved everything!

So here are some more photos. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Marianne}}}}
{{{{Margaret}}}}
I hope you are both feeling better & well on the mend soon.

Well, the extra sleep seemed to do me good, and as I suspected, the sciatica has improved much since last night. So, stress related. I do tend to hold things in and not vent. I know it isn't helpful but neither is blowing my top, and I don't seem to have a "medium." Ah well.

One fire has been contained, much to the relief of those in its path, but others are still going. I'm praying for rain. Our monsoon season is still a bit in the future but we are getting a few spot storms.

There's nothing new to report on the crafting front, either, except that last night when I was awake enough I did some drawing of quilt blocks and colored them on graph paper. I was looking up Amish quilts (I just love those) and found one similar to the house block I got from my grandmother. Theirs had two chimneys instead of one and no band beneath the windows. I was tickled to see it, though. I know it's an old pattern.

We've had supper and now I'm going to see what kind of trouble I can get into with yarn. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I will add {{{{Denise}}}}. Hope you are mending quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just to the Dr got bit in the neck Sunday night while sleeping twice and they are infected so oral antibiotics and a cream. Same thing a couple years ago that turned into staff. she tried to get a specimen couldn't get anything, though hurt like the Dickens! Sure wish we knew what it was that bit me so I knew what I'm so sensitive to. I moved dressers etc on Sunday and cleaned the bedroom got all the dust bunnies guess I shouldn't clean anymore? Also told me not to exercise today so..... Guess I have excuse to sit and knit


Don't you just love it when they tell you not to exercise? I'm sure it is so infection doesn't travel. I'm wondering if it is a spider. I know certain ones really other me. Staph infections are so hard to clear. Hope the meds and cream work quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm looking for something like that, I've seen something but with the kneeler a bit higher off the ground and you can reverse it and use it as a stool. I have a kneeler pad but it's the getting up that is getting harder, besides I fancy sitting down while weeding, might make my back ache less!


I have one of those. Even in the kneeling position, the arms make it a bit easier to get up, but I like sitting too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, thank you so much for pics, I thoroughly enjoyed my trip!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just spent two hours at vet. My poor Maya was bleeding. Vet doesn't think it's anal gland. I do, that is same symptom as in January. Got antibiotics which will work for UTI or anal gland infection. Poor love is sleeping.


Poor baby. Sure hope the drug works fast. It is so hard when they can't tell us what is going on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, sure hope they figure out what is going on with you and find a way to get you feeling better.,
Nicho, so sorry to hear you've had the flu.
Prayers for both of you and all who are not well.
I messed up my computer. Was doing an update and multi-tasking by cleaning the screen and keys with the electrical wipes for computers. Well, not a good idea when updating. It stopped the update and then wouldn't start up any more. It wouldn't even let me do anything so we had together it repaired. They just did the update for me by doing something special. DH keeps saying multi-talented-tasking isn't good. LOL. He was right.

Thank you everyone for the kind comments on my hair. I do think it is more work styling it now that it is cut. Seems like it would be easier but longer hair actually styles easier for me. Loving it though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I find long hair easier too. Comb, make high pony tail, loop into bun, stick in two size 6 dbl point needles, voila.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I am wondering if she has a hemorrhoid in addition to the anal gland problem. Dogs do get hemorrhoids as well as do people. Hoping that whatever it is, it quickly is resolved.
> I also went to the vet this am to discover that we are on the right track, finally, with Molly. Bl gluc 111 so staying on the same 8 U of insulin twice a day. She is a gentle soul, but I am sure is tired of the constant blood tests and insulin shots.
> Also concerned that you are in an area o fantastic heat. Be careful not to be outside too much so you don't have heat exhaustion.


Yes, please. I know you are used to the heat but this is just a little too much for anyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.
> 
> Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to see these photos, Denise, it is so unlikely I will ever get there in person.

Hoping you are truly on the path to recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, it's going to take some getting used to. It might not seem so much work once you develop a routine.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wonderful to see these photos, Denise, it is so unlikely I will ever get there in person.
> 
> Hoping you are truly on the path to recovery.


I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures. 
I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne and Jynx, Lots of how to play dulcimer on YouTube and there is a dulcimer school on line for $15/month. I'll probably do that when Korinza goes back to college. Incidentally, my teacher is using cardboard dulcimer which has a fair sound.
> Enjoyed the luncheon, then water jogged with friend for 45 minutes. I swear, I'm not getting out of the house tomorrow. I need a down day.
> Had such a fun time practicing dulcimer.


It's wonderful that you are enjoying the practicing. I'm practicing bar chords right now, they are not easy. lol
A down day is always good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love all the edging and borders you have done and the flowers are beautiful. Is it the actual stucco you don't like or the white color? I think a little color would make all the difference, but it is a nice house. The neighbor sure does have a big wraparound porch....


Thank you, it's the fact that the stucco is cracked and falling off in spots, otherwise I'd just rent a sprayer and paint it a pretty color. When we get new windows, I'm going to have them put in proper window sills so that I can paint them and have some lovely color that way too. 
It isn't really a wrap around, it just goes across the front, but it is a nice big covered porch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't been caught up since KAP. That is why I was MIA so long... just couldn't keep up. The summaries are a wonderful addition.


I have to work to stay caught up lately, I agree, thank you, thank you, thank you, to the summary ladies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I really must get some cleaning done here. What with the stupid sciatica, his appointments, and my work plus the procedure today, I've gotten nothing done. The past two days haven't been normal, which throws me off something awful. I am really looking forward to just sitting and having my coffee tomorrow! It's been too hot to go out and walk, which I need to do to help straighten out this hip. Bother. And I was worried with such a long nap, I might not be able to sleep tonight but right now, I'm thinking maybe I will sleep. I've been wiped out all day.
> 
> The fires here are still burning and at least two new ones have started. Some rain may fall over the next two or three days, so I hope for that.
> 
> ...


I imagine that the procedure wiped you totally out, I hope you slept really well. 
Praying for rain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well........ if we are having wine....... I can bring Passout! That should send us all off to bed.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> "Red rubber baby buggy bumpers". Bring it on!


Sally sells seashells on the seashore. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this stitch Sam. Now to get brave enough to try it on something! How do you know if an item you want to add it to has enough stitches cast on from a pattern to incorporate a different stitch? I'm a dummy for sure when doing something like that...okay,
> before I get scolded for calling myself a dummy let me rephrase that....I am uneducated in knowing how to do that. LOL


Usually, a stitch pattern will have a legend that says something like 12 + 1. You could do 37 stitches for a repeat of 3 of the pattern or 73 for 6 pattern repeat. Scarves are super easy. Hats are doable, but you may hav to adjust decreases at top. If doing a shaped piece... sweater... I would probably have a small section of SS or garter at each edge to make #'s correct so that I wouldn't have to deal with partial patterns for making increase and decreases. I'm just lazy that way and don't want to do the math.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, the goat yoga and alpaca yoga are all the rage. I think I'll be doing some kitten yoga when Dr. finally lets me "bend at the waist'.


That will definitely add to your yoga workout. lol
Gizmo got Mocha to play with him tonight and got so excited he had to go run outside, run laps around the yard, jump in the baby pool, them run around the yard another time or two before running over Ryssa to come back in. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My DH is all for any adventure I want to take.... but having the available cash is the main problem. Not having a real pension is the pits.


I'm with you on available cash problem, but one day, maybe. lol 
Our investment portfolio is really growing very slowly. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great program. We used to have one that was not particularly for low income, but you could pick certain combos for purchase and then pick box up at church monthly. We did it for awhile because it was at a church just down the block and the amounts were great for just the 2 of us. It included meats and lots of good things. They also bring in all the extra bread to the Senior Center from all th good bakeries and that is a free service and wonderful way to try some new breads. I miss not going on Tues. to Sit and Stitch and picking up a couple new favors to try.


Wow, meats too? That's really great. 
It won't be too long before you can go back to Sit and Stitch will it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ran a couple of errands today, but it wasn't until I went in the garage tonight that I noticed DD had left the refrigerator door open when she put the water inside. Not much inside, but it was totally warm, so the Slimfast for the boys is ruined. I wanted a beer and it was warm. Boo Hoo. I put it in the kitchen freezer for a while, but lukewarm beer is not my favorite. DD is in big trouble!


Oh dear! David does not like warm beer either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now you know why she wants karaoke at the next KAP....


LOL!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you want to be able to take out your bridge? mine have all been permanent. --- sam


If the teeth are all in a row, it is usually a permanent bridge. If there is a gap between holes, it is usually a removable bridge..... sometimes called a partial (as in denture). I have one that has the teeth at each end connected by a very thin, fat metal band, as I can't stand the plastic on roof of mouth.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought you both looked good Gwen, you could see in the pictures that both you and Kaye Jo had lost weight
> Well done both of you


Gwen does look great, she's doing wonderful with the weight loss. 
Thank you, I'm sure trying.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll send it to you. It did say it was for a limited time so perhaps it expired. Look for a pm from me.


It is half price through the 23rd... as I just bought it. I don't usually buy patterns either but that one is worth the $2.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, are they the ones where you have to press one finger across one or more strings? Never could do them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The books are mainly set in Melbourne but the one I listened to recently was set on the Great Ocean Road somewhere- not far from Cathy. Maybe Lorne? Won't make sense to anyone of you up north I know.
> 
> And I've just finished that short movie with everything knitted- very clever (it took awhile as the internet decided to slow down part way through so I left it and went back. And yesterday I didn't even try it was being so difficult. But seems to be my computer as David ahs no problems.)


The one I'm watching now is "murder on the Ballarat train".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, you know I was proud to be getting my stash under control well, I had a "slip" this afternoon????????. My friend called me to go to a garage sale????I spent $40 & came home with one of those underbed storage containers full of yarn plus another box that says 3 cubic feet on the side of it. It's mostly very nice acrylic as that's what I use for the mitts & hats I donate but there are 11 skeins of nice sock yarn. ( I was really very restrained as there was at least 5 times that amount of yarn there????). I also got 3 books & a thermal blanket that I will use in place of quilt batting for a couple of quilts. Anyway 59 skeins +a large bag of part skeins. She knew I was making things to donate so told me to sort through all the boxes & pick out what I wanted so everything I got is useable????I didn't tell DH what I brought home????????


That's a good slip.... lots of enjoyment and lots of warmth for those lucky enough to receive the fruit of your labor. The thermal blanket is a great idea for the batting. (My DH would never notice the difference in the yarn stash unless he hat to haul it in.... and wouldn't care anyhow. Thank goodness.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, while I'm thinking of it, update on Marla's sister, she talked to her mom today and Michelle is still having a quite a bit of pain, but can move the knee, the doc is very hopefully as most can't move the knee yet at this point so she seems to be improving greatly. Also, Marla's mom was walking on the toes of one foot as the heel was very painful, Michelle talked her into going back to the doctor and they took xrays and found a little black spot, so the doc went in and had to dig quite a bit to find it, but it was a tiny piece of black metal and I guess puss flew everywhere, so she's feeling much better now too. 
Marla's hip is finally pain free, but her back is bothering her, but it's just the reprogramming of the muscles so not much that can be done except time and patience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


Too cute!! Looks like she's ready for a honky tonk.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful teapots. Jamie would be the youngest?


No, Gwen's sweet grandaughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could send some my way, it's 9C/48F & this is supposed to be summer????We had more rain overnight & it's pouring right now, so dreary. I need some sun & heat.
> The wind is just crazy again today
> I was thinking it was a good day for a book, blanket & the couch???? But my friend called & wants me to meet her in town for coffee, she just got back from 3 weeks in England & Wales so I will hear all about it.


Goodness, you're having a miserable spring/summer, you need to come south.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Noni was the last to arrive. Now to find out which pots they got.


I'll ask Marla which she got tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was knitting on another pair of mitts yesterday & DH say "you knit all winter & now in summer too". The wind was nearly strong enough to blow you away yesterday????Although in my case that would need a little extra???? I sure wasn't going out in it..
> Did I tell you Red Deer Alberta, where DHs aunt lives fit hit by a plough wind? I shared some pictures on FB, what a mess, trees down, buildings damaged. I called Aunt Ruth last night & only shingles off the roof of her building, thank goodness. She was without power for several hours.
> When we went to DHs cousins last night the road was littered with tree limbs from the crazy wind


Wow, that's a quite a wind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hope this works. It is a short film (20 min) and is entirely knit. A bit risqué.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> https://www.comedy.co.uk/film/news/1644/nudinits_knitted_comedy_film_published/


Have saved when I have hands full of knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> They're all beautiful Who ever got one has a great souvenir from KAP 2017. I understand now what Marianne was talking about when she said her teapot broke. Hope it is something fixable.


We all were all to take a different cup and saucer from our table. I have 2 and plan on making a pin cushion out of one by stuffing the cup and making a material cover and then gluing saucer in place. It makes a great place for a little pair of scissors, pins, whatever...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Oh my, it's absolutely fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I get a terrible headache during the prep if I dont drink enough water. Our hospital here gives us sandwiches and a cuppa or milkshake and biscuits and cheese after a day stay procedure and stay in day stay unit for at least 2 hours after.


That is nice. Our last ones were done at an off-site clinic owned by the Dr. Don't know how long we were held.. just till anesthetic wore off. First stop is to get something to eat. Fortunately, neither of us have had headaches from not eating. Did I read that right? You have to have 3 a year? or the 3 tests... CT, blood and colonoscopy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm home and all good! Doc's orders are eat and nap...that I can do! And the best news is I don't need to have another for ten years. I am truly blessed with my health.


10 years...... You are lucky. Here, 5 seems to be about as long as anyone gets to go. Glad all is well. I can do the nap and eat with or without the procedure!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> :sm24: I'm joining you!


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope all went well with the surgeon. I understand about not taking valuables with you but isn't it a sad state of affairs.


I leave jewelry and dental work but take computer and knitting. I've always been able to knit right up until they roll me in to surgery but I just could not manage after this surgery. Concentration was just shot and computer games were about all I cold manage.
Still not doing a lot, but feeling the urge coming back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


I hope you got some answers and feel much better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then this is a partial but they refer to it as a denture. I did have a permanent one but it was only attached to one tooth and after 30 years, it finally broke off. It was reattached so many times that finally it couldn't be fixed. When I left the dentist's office on Monday, I thought they had returned my old partial in the container they gave me. I didn't check until yesterday and it wasn't there. I thought I should have it as a backup in case I ever need to have this one repaired. Then I would at least have a temporary fix. I called this morning and learned that they had disposed of it. I am put out because it wasn't theirs to dispose of and they should have asked me. The dentist didn't have the courtesy to tell me but had the receptionist tell me instead. I am peed off. Sorry about the rant but it's been bugging me all morning.


I don't blame you. It was not theirs, even if they thought it was useless. I asked for the gold when a gold crown was taken off. It wasn't much, but I had paid for it.

On a much worse note, I was put in hospital for one day with a very bad UTI right before I was having colostomy reversal. It was straight from the Dr. office so I did not leave partial at home. Guess what? It must have been on dinner tray or something and it was thrown out. I was having such high fevers, I have very little memory of the stay. That was a $5,000 night at the hospital and it caused me to be in isolation when I did have the surgery a few days later.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Evidently not.


Until a room is assigned after surgery, my family had to keep my luggage and computer. I may have been able to ask at the nurse station on the surgery wing, but family was there anyhow so I didn't ask. I had to have phone because DH's area code was not serviced my the phones in the hospital room. TV was minimal at best and I could do without it for the most part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.
> 
> Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.
> 
> ...


I sure hope you are better quickly. 
LOVE the pictures, beautiful and yum!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Usually, a stitch pattern will have a legend that says something like 12 + 1. You could do 37 stitches for a repeat of 3 of the pattern or 73 for 6 pattern repeat. Scarves are super easy. Hats are doable, but you may hav to adjust decreases at top. If doing a shaped piece... sweater... I would probably have a small section of SS or garter at each edge to make #'s correct so that I wouldn't have to deal with partial patterns for making increase and decreases. I'm just lazy that way and don't want to do the math.


I might do the math...I'm pretty sure I bookmarked the pattern. I'll make a note to look.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


Feel free to just drop by anytime you want, you really don't have to keep up, just comment if you want, but were thrilled to have had you drop by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, are they the ones where you have to press one finger across one or more strings? Never could do them.


Mandolin's, yes, but Marla says it's actually easier, she thought it would be harder also, but it turned out easier than guitar for her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's a good slip.... lots of enjoyment and lots of warmth for those lucky enough to receive the fruit of your labor. The thermal blanket is a great idea for the batting. (My DH would never notice the difference in the yarn stash unless he hat to haul it in.... and wouldn't care anyhow. Thank goodness.)


I will stop buying yarn and fabric...never! Ha! :sm04:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Could you make little loops and use them to attach around buttons? Loops could be made from very tiny icords.


OR you could stitch ribbon or I-cord on each side and tie closed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 10 years...... You are lucky. Here, 5 seems to be about as long as anyone gets to go. Glad all is well. I can do the nap and eat with or without the procedure!!!


Doc said with no family history and no polyps, she didn't see a need for anytime soon. I'm not arguing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! Caught up! 
Now, to bed. 
Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:
 

> I certainly will.
> How are you doing with your healing?
> It was wonderful to see you, it was a wonderful weekend.


It was a wonderful week-end. Just wish it lasted even longer. There is never enough time to visit with everyone.

Healing is coming along well. I am down to one nurse visit a week and a dressing change every other day. There is just one area that won't close up so still no bath or pool. DARN! With this heat, I am so not looking forward to the binder all hot summer and it is HOT here right now. Just one more reason I'm doing a lot of sitting, so I don't have to have it on!

I'm trying to weed out some closets, boxes and such and have wonderful helpers now that we have picked up the kittens. They are probably just turning 6 weeks old. I cleared the computer room for them so they would be contained the first few nights but they are so well behaved, we leave the door open at night now. They have yet to discover the other bedrooms, but have made it up to my workroom thanks to the neighbor children who have been coming over to play with them and the little girl is working on a quilt here. The biggest issue is that they are dark and blend right into the rug and floors so will have to get them some bright collars... a new thing for us as we have never put collars on the cats. The guy that was raising them was teaching them to walk on leashes.... Really cute and funny but it is too darned hot to take them out or to take ME out!!!

Glad you got the air conditioning worked out. It is way too hot to be without....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> How many kittens did you end up getting? I know it is precious! Do you have a name yet?


There are 2... we think both girls, but not positive. They were born over in Spring Park near creek and I think their mom met an untimely demise. The guy that bought mom's washer and dryer was raising them in his back patio and I gave in and said we would take them once KAP was over so we picked them up Father's Day.. They are so tiny and so cute... about 6 weeks old. Clementine is a contender, also considering a car theme Mercedes, Mini Cooper, Aston Martin, De Lorean, etc. but want to be sure of both on gender first. Also like Marley but cats on both sides of us have that name, not that ours will be outside cats. Mini and CLoe have been rejected by neighbor children. May be Clementine and Cooper in the end. Waiting for the naming muse to strike.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My Fitbit told me that my bedtime was too inconsistent and that I should set a time and go to bed!


My Fitbit would say that for sure if I could just figure out how to hook it up to computer! It is still in the box...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> "Red rubber baby buggy bumpers". Bring it on!


 :sm24: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


Oh no Margaret hoped you are feeling a bit better by now ,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ran a couple of errands today, but it wasn't until I went in the garage tonight that I noticed DD had left the refrigerator door open when she put the water inside. Not much inside, but it was totally warm, so the Slimfast for the boys is ruined. I wanted a beer and it was warm. Boo Hoo. I put it in the kitchen freezer for a while, but lukewarm beer is not my favorite. DD is in big trouble!


The only good use for warm beer is to make cheese soup or to boil shrimp!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> You could always call it your design plan. I'm sure it's pretty no matter what. Your work is always lovely.


Thank you Liz . My design plan was to have the rows all knitted as that was one of the details I liked and wanted to learn how to shape it round . Its all sorted now just have to finish the leg part s


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Marianne}}}}
> {{{{Margaret}}}}
> I hope you are both feeling better & well on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


Lol i like that trouble with yarn i certainly agree with you ????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It wasnt early, apparently I would have had the tumor around 4 years undiagnosed with no symptoms. But it was large but contained, not on any lymph nodes. I had 2/3 bowel removed. But all good now. I did have to have the dreaded "bag" for 4 months but thats about all really.


It was 4 months for me with that dreaded bag as well and a lousy stoma. (and you were so helpful and supportive during all that.) Sure don't ever want that again..... and that began all the problems... no cancer, just botched operations and hernia repairs that led to the MRSA and the mesh removal. So glad you have had no issues from what could have been a much different story. Whatever it takes to follow-up, it is well worth it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


Super cute and fun to do. Great way to use up a lt of bits and pieces too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had lemon flavor that came with, but I held my nose to down the first few! It reminded me of the baking soda in water we took for indigestion years ago.


That would have been a challenge for me. Flavor and cold is what makes it doable for me... In the hospital, it was just like water.... no flavor.... but a great big gallon jug they handed you. Sure did work though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't sound like something to look forward to after all the complications, too bad there isn't an alternative


There is something called a virtual colonoscopy but there is still some insertion involved so I don't see
the advantage. I don't really think I am at much risk so it is hard to make myself go through something I think caused all my problems. I'm sure not going to do it every three years. I don't even mind the procedure... just can't shake the feeling that it was responsible for the rupture and all that followed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you were lucky to find it in time. It always amazes me they can reverse "the bag". That's so wonderful as it is such a hard thing to live with


It is wonderful, though there are some mighty uncomfortable preps first. Do wonder why they don't just do it in the first place but they must have good reasons. Locating the two ends is half the battle. You can imagine how upset I was when the first Dr. botched it as his partner had a very difficult time repairing it and thought he might have to redo the colostomy for a period of time. If I had woken up to that, I think I would just have given up!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


It looks terrific! Wish mine were that LONG. I think it might be a very versatile cut as well. You could go behind ears, straight, curled.... Lookin' good, lady!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


Great shading and such a pretty color. Nice work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.
> 
> Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.
> 
> ...


Hope you are all better soon.
Thanks for sharing the great pictures


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Back on track with diet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Marianne}}}}
> {{{{Margaret}}}}
> I hope you are both feeling better & well on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


I'm glad at least one fire is controlled, hope the others are soon 
I also love the look of Amish quilts. I have a quilt on my spare room that has a lot of black in it & I don't think I will ever do that again as it has faded something terrible from the sun, actually looks brown in one place???? I have seen some black advertised as Amish black, I'm nit sure if it's different.

I'm glad your sciatica had improved, that's so painful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, while I'm thinking of it, update on Marla's sister, she talked to her mom today and Michelle is still having a quite a bit of pain, but can move the knee, the doc is very hopefully as most can't move the knee yet at this point so she seems to be improving greatly. Also, Marla's mom was walking on the toes of one foot as the heel was very painful, Michelle talked her into going back to the doctor and they took xrays and found a little black spot, so the doc went in and had to dig quite a bit to find it, but it was a tiny piece of black metal and I guess puss flew everywhere, so she's feeling much better now too.
> Marla's hip is finally pain free, but her back is bothering her, but it's just the reprogramming of the muscles so not much that can be done except time and patience.


That's great her sister is mending especially after the scare of possible amputation.
I wonder what her mom stepped on, good that it's out & hopefully will now heal quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, you're having a miserable spring/summer, you need to come south.


????Except then I would probably just melt into a puddle of fat????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


Glad you called right away though. Something is going on...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jynx, I'm glad to hear the incision is nearly healed, you've had such a long seige I dint know how you're still sane.
I like kittens but DH has a great dislike for cats so none around here.

I spent this afternoon sewing again as it was miserable outside & I cleaned the house yesterday. I got about 3/4 done another quilt top, just have to figure out how I'm going to finish it. 
GD has her kindergarten "graduation " tomorrow but apparently grandparents can't come????As it's being held in the school library & its small


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.
> 
> Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.
> 
> ...


Wonderful shots, but sorry you re under the weather.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Marianne}}}}
> {{{{Margaret}}}}
> I hope you are both feeling better & well on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


Everything hurts more when we are stressed. At lest, it is true for me.

Love Amish quilts and have several books on it. Speaingof which, finally decided to bite the bullet and order the Amish II that is constantly on my ads here now for $152. from Craftsy. LIARS..... It is $188 when you go to the site and ends up being over $200.... It is a good sale, but hate being mislead so back to not ordering again. (Besides, there seems to be a good deal of pink in the pattern and that is not a favorite color for me.... but love the quilt.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will definitely add to your yoga workout. lol
> Gizmo got Mocha to play with him tonight and got so excited he had to go run outside, run laps around the yard, jump in the baby pool, them run around the yard another time or two before running over Ryssa to come back in. LOL


Just like the babies they are, they get overly excited before falling asleep and have to have many battles with each other, the tissue paper and the shiny ball. They have yet to discover the wonders of knitting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, meats too? That's really great.
> It won't be too long before you can go back to Sit and Stitch will it?


I've not been going for well over a year. It became a chore when it involved stopping at mom's and was kind of depressing for me so I quit. Believe it or not, I'm actually quite shy.... and I am puzzled as to why a very close friend kind of dropped me after the hernia surgery. It may be because she had changing interests or it may have been because I remind her too much of her life with her husband, now deceased. In any event, I don't want to invade her space and I think she is still attending. I am fine with my own company..... or may start going to a different center or to the yarn store that has open knitting every Tues evening, but that may get me in trouble.... too much temptation.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, while I'm thinking of it, update on Marla's sister, she talked to her mom today and Michelle is still having a quite a bit of pain, but can move the knee, the doc is very hopefully as most can't move the knee yet at this point so she seems to be improving greatly. Also, Marla's mom was walking on the toes of one foot as the heel was very painful, Michelle talked her into going back to the doctor and they took xrays and found a little black spot, so the doc went in and had to dig quite a bit to find it, but it was a tiny piece of black metal and I guess puss flew everywhere, so she's feeling much better now too.
> Marla's hip is finally pain free, but her back is bothering her, but it's just the reprogramming of the muscles so not much that can be done except time and patience.


So glad to hear that things are improving, at least to the point where amputation is not being mentioned. I feel for her mom, as putrified flesh does not take the numbing medication in most cases, but I can imagine the relief now that the root cause is gone. Glad that Marla's hip is not hurting and hope that the back pain will follow suit. Having had back issues most of my life, I can attest to how much a constant pain, no matter how small, can wear on you. Has she thought more about gettting a lift for the one shoe? It may do quite a bit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will stop buying yarn and fabric...never! Ha! :sm04:


 Same here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I had lemon flavor that came with, but I held my nose to down the first few! It reminded me of the baking soda in water we took for indigestion years ago.


Yep, I hear you. I put it in one of those travel cups with lid and drink it through a straw. LOL. That way I dont smell it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Doc said with no family history and no polyps, she didn't see a need for anytime soon. I'm not arguing!


I wouldn't either. The last Dr. said 5 years for one of us and 3 for the other..... due to small number of polyps compared to last test and none in my case, but may want more often because of precancerous one removed and possible family history of polyps but not cancer. I think they have reversed the 3 or 5 year time frame on us and need to call again to see if they really meant for me or DH to have one this year. DH did..... but with a new Dr. I think my GP may be rushing my timing because of the lung cancer.... but I'm not concerned on that aspect as the colon is not somewhere lung cancer seems to settle... more likely bone or brain. I want my guts left alone as long as possible after the past three years!!!! Fortunately, colon cancer, in most instances, is a slow grower so I feel justified in waiting a little longer so that I am totally healed from all the poking and prodding this time around. Not advocating this for anyone else, but 96 year old mother has never had one.... She is a firm believer in staying away from Dr.'s. I have pretty good genes on both sides of the family and none of us 5 kids have any gut issues, just bad backs, so I'm pretty confident in waiting 5 years between tests.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I'm glad to hear the incision is nearly healed, you've had such a long seige I dint know how you're still sane.
> I like kittens but DH has a great dislike for cats so none around here.
> 
> I spent this afternoon sewing again as it was miserable outside & I cleaned the house yesterday. I got about 3/4 done another quilt top, just have to figure out how I'm going to finish it.
> GD has her kindergarten "graduation " tomorrow but apparently grandparents can't come????As it's being held in the school library & its small


AH, ao you think I am sane...... Shows what a good impersonator I am!!!!

DH hated cats and was actually afraid of them, but has come to be quite fond of them since they were so loved by the girls when they were little and so much easier than dogs when it came to daily care and traveling. If we had the proper yard for a dog, I'm sure there would be one but we don't and I'm not walking one in bad weather, even if it would be good for me.... We have constant visits from the neighbor's dog and get to keep Maggie every once in awhile, so that is good enough for me.

Aw, shame you can't see the graduation. They do make a big deal of it these days. I think I remember that DD actually got a little certificate. I'll bet your GD is excited to be so grown up.

I never graduated...... went straight to first grade so only graduated from 8th and 12th. There was no Jr. high for me either. Off to college at 17.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

FINALLY.... Caught up for this week. Never thought it would happen. Off to bed so I can get up and cut batting for the neighbor girl. She wants to come work on her flannel quilt about 10. I want a shower before nurse comes to check wound.... but am sure I can do that and just cover with gauze and the binder for a bit instead of doing two dressing in one day. I really should release the nurses but they do bring me some supplies I can't get on my own. Once a week isn't bad and should be all over in 2-3 more weeks. PLEASE....

Think the kitties and I need to clean out some boxes in the afternoon. I've pulled some things together that need sorting and had hoped to have a bag of trash pulled for tomorrow morning but today was one of those lost days... not feeling all that peppy and content to just sit. I'll make up for it tomorrow and over the week-end. See you all tomorrow. 

Sending lots of healing vibes to all those in need and hugs to everyone.... We can always use a hug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you were lucky to find it in time. It always amazes me they can reverse "the bag". That's so wonderful as it is such a hard thing to live with


 :sm24: Yes very lucky indeed. I must admit I wouldnt have coped so well if it was to be permanent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Oh I love it. You look fabulous. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so too, although I see no harm in knowing that it could happen. The next thing is the Education session. (Monday). Shopping Tuesday, sorting the Matariki Gift for the family in Christchurch, Wednesday, Ringo -Thursday to the kennels, Friday 'd' day or should I say 'o'Day - I guess it wil go quickly enough!


It sure will go fast now. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Just finished another virus shaw. Yarn from the swap table at KAP. The softest cotton I have ever worked with, loved it.


Very nice, love the colour. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


Oh dear, I do hope they can get to the bottom of this very soon. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


Pop in anytime you are free. We are very welcoming. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The one I'm watching now is "murder on the Ballarat train".


Well then you are maybe looking at scenery about an hour from me. And as Margaret said yesterday The Great Ocean Road isnt far from me either. I havent watched to shows or read the books..... mmm maybe I should.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is nice. Our last ones were done at an off-site clinic owned by the Dr. Don't know how long we were held.. just till anesthetic wore off. First stop is to get something to eat. Fortunately, neither of us have had headaches from not eating. Did I read that right? You have to have 3 a year? or the 3 tests... CT, blood and colonoscopy.


No not 3 a year, all the above done every 3 years. Thank goodness. LOL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I'm glad to hear the incision is nearly healed, you've had such a long seige I dint know how you're still sane.
> I like kittens but DH has a great dislike for cats so none around here.
> 
> I spent this afternoon sewing again as it was miserable outside & I cleaned the house yesterday. I got about 3/4 done another quilt top, just have to figure out how I'm going to finish it.
> GD has her kindergarten "graduation " tomorrow but apparently grandparents can't come????As it's being held in the school library & its small


Luke has his "graduation" on Monday. His mum is going but I haven't asked to go as I think Psycho gran could be going with her..... :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was 4 months for me with that dreaded bag as well and a lousy stoma. (and you were so helpful and supportive during all that.) Sure don't ever want that again..... and that began all the problems... no cancer, just botched operations and hernia repairs that led to the MRSA and the mesh removal. So glad you have had no issues from what could have been a much different story. Whatever it takes to follow-up, it is well worth it.


Yes I remember how bad you had things. Terrible. I was more than happy to support you, I felt so bad for you going through all that mess. Also made me realise how lucky I was that things didnt go wrong. My stoma was fine and I had such a wonderful stoma nurse but no issues at all really. No leaks etc, I even managed to get back to a bit of dancing with "my bag". LOL. I am glad that is all behind you now and that you are healing now from the latest issues.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great her sister is mending especially after the scare of possible amputation.
> I wonder what her mom stepped on, good that it's out & hopefully will now heal quickly


RE Marla's family.... and ditto from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


Great to see you here, none-the-less!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Until a room is assigned after surgery, my family had to keep my luggage and computer. I may have been able to ask at the nurse station on the surgery wing, but family was there anyhow so I didn't ask. I had to have phone because DH's area code was not serviced my the phones in the hospital room. TV was minimal at best and I could do without it for the most part.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure will go fast now. :sm24:


Yes it is under a week now.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great shading and such a pretty color. Nice work.


Thank you. The one I'm working on now is the same yarn, but in pink and purple shades, my favorite colors. But, they are all for charity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


We're glad you stopped by. Stop in again sometime. We love to have new voices join our conversations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's the fact that the stucco is cracked and falling off in spots, otherwise I'd just rent a sprayer and paint it a pretty color. When we get new windows, I'm going to have them put in proper window sills so that I can paint them and have some lovely color that way too.
> It isn't really a wrap around, it just goes across the front, but it is a nice big covered porch.


New windows make a huge difference! I wish I'd asked about windows that are deep enough for in frame shades.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That would have been a challenge for me. Flavor and cold is what makes it doable for me... In the hospital, it was just like water.... no flavor.... but a great big gallon jug they handed you. Sure did work though.


Yup. A whole gallon! Ugh.

If you collar the kittens, consider a bell also until they are big enough to see! I had one on Merlin and also Clara when they were little, as gray kitties do have great camouflage.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Everything hurts more when we are stressed. At lest, it is true for me.
> 
> Love Amish quilts and have several books on it. Speaingof which, finally decided to bite the bullet and order the Amish II that is constantly on my ads here now for $152. from Craftsy. LIARS..... It is $188 when you go to the site and ends up being over $200.... It is a good sale, but hate being mislead so back to not ordering again. (Besides, there seems to be a good deal of pink in the pattern and that is not a favorite color for me.... but love the quilt.)


Dagnabbit. I sometimes find the shipping and such makes a good sale not so good. Was the pattern only on sale or no? You could avoid the pink at least by choosing your own fabrics. I am not crazy about pink either. I am also not wild about nor going to buy digital sewing patterns (have seen a few of those) as I don't have a printer. I've thought about making a sampler of the various blocks. There are just so many great ones, making a quilt from each one would take too long. The challenge is fun, however!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Thank you for the up date Kate 
Get well soon Margaret


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I hear you. I put it in one of those travel cups with lid and drink it through a straw. LOL. That way I dont smell it.


 :sm24: We get 'er done our own ways! I didn't think of that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Thanks for the update. Hopefully they may do some more tests while she is in there. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: We get 'er done our own ways! I didn't think of that!


 :sm24: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke has his "graduation" on Monday. His mum is going but I haven't asked to go as I think Psycho gran could be going with her..... :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm06: LOL. Gee wizz, the years have flown by. I still remember when he was a baby......


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeping good thoughts for Marla, her mom, her sister, and Margaret. I hope they find out what the trouble is and get her back on track.

Bub has his last eye shot this afternoon, so I'd better get moving and get things done before work. I need to finish early today since I have to drive him. Of course I will take something to work on. Maybe I'll graph decreases for the totem pole lace for a hat. 

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops. I meant to comment on your shawl, Nikki. It's lovely! 

Congratulations to the wee graduates, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is nearly 11.30pm so I had better get to bed. 

Margaret I hope you have some answers very soon and an easy fix.

I think we should have a (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to Margaret. I'm sure the hydration will help to feel better. Prayers for finding the cause and a doable fix.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

very flattering hair style; I like it on you. I would consider that hair style a long style for me though. I wear my hair short.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is nearly 11.30pm so I had better get to bed.
> 
> Margaret I hope you have some answers very soon and an easy fix.
> 
> I think we should have a (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


I"m in!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

How come I can get all the through figuring out a pattern but basic 1x1 rib defeats me I'm only on the second row of the first leg but by the amount of knitting I've done I should be finished both legs , if only I could count to 1


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> AH, ao you think I am sane...... Shows what a good impersonator I am!!!!
> 
> DH hated cats and was actually afraid of them, but has come to be quite fond of them since they were so loved by the girls when they were little and so much easier than dogs when it came to daily care and traveling. If we had the proper yard for a dog, I'm sure there would be one but we don't and I'm not walking one in bad weather, even if it would be good for me.... We have constant visits from the neighbor's dog and get to keep Maggie every once in awhile, so that is good enough for me.
> 
> ...


There was no kindergarten here when I started school, even my sister who is 10 years younger didn't have it & no 8 th grade graduation either, just from grade 12. Yes, GD is pretty excited & is looking forward to going to school every day next school year.
Both DH & I grew up on farms & traditionally here then no animals in the house. When our oldest was 4 he NEEDED a kitten ???? & we finally gave in but being out around the farm the cat always had parasites & when youngest was crawling, the cat threw up a big ball of worms on my kitchen floor (I know, TMI), that was the end of a cat in the house. Of our other dogs, the first never came inside, the second only in winter in her last year as she was so crippled with arthritis, that's why I'm getting stressed having Kimber inside, even if it's only the porch & kitchen she seems to drag in lots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has his "graduation" on Monday. His mum is going but I haven't asked to go as I think Psycho gran could be going with her..... :sm06: :sm09:


????????does anyone else know you call her psycho gran?????????. Shame you have to miss it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Oh, no, hope she's feeling better soon. Maybe this will be a good thing as they might get to the bottom of the problem quicker now. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit. I sometimes find the shipping and such makes a good sale not so good. Was the pattern only on sale or no? You could avoid the pink at least by choosing your own fabrics. I am not crazy about pink either. I am also not wild about nor going to buy digital sewing patterns (have seen a few of those) as I don't have a printer. I've thought about making a sampler of the various blocks. There are just so many great ones, making a quilt from each one would take too long. The challenge is fun, however!


I find usually the shipping to Canada is at least double what you pay too &'then they sometimes add a "surcharge" for their trouble ???? Somthings get expensive fast, especially now when our dollar is only worth .73

I recently saw a pattern called disappearing 9 patch I want to try with some of the squares I've got cut. Maybe that will be my next project, hopefully the weather is good enough that I don't need another project for a while. At least the sun is shining this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come I can get all the through figuring out a pattern but basic 1x1 rib defeats me I'm only on the second row of the first leg but by the amount of knitting I've done I should be finished both legs , if only I could count to 1


????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


So concerning. Thank you for letting us know and I do hope they can find something out while she is in there. Hugs and prayers for her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for Margaret. I have agreed to do next for KTP beginning 6/16 for her and will begin collecting info once the new tea party begins today. Get well Margaret! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


I hope they sort out her problem and that she is better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is nearly 11.30pm so I had better get to bed.
> 
> Margaret I hope you have some answers very soon and an easy fix.
> 
> I think we should have a (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


I'm in on that hug, Cathy.

Hoping they get to the bottom of Margaret's woes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come I can get all the through figuring out a pattern but basic 1x1 rib defeats me I'm only on the second row of the first leg but by the amount of knitting I've done I should be finished both legs , if only I could count to 1


That is quite a conundrum- I have no answers to why you find it so hard. My first large sweater was Fisherman's Rib, so I got it quite early on!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I find usually the shipping to Canada is at least double what you pay too &'then they sometimes add a "surcharge" for their trouble ???? Somthings get expensive fast, especially now when our dollar is only worth .73
> 
> I recently saw a pattern called disappearing 9 patch I want to try with some of the squares I've got cut. Maybe that will be my next project, hopefully the weather is good enough that I don't need another project for a while. At least the sun is shining this morning


Oh, I've seen that one and I think it's really neat. I also like the other ones, the disappearing pinwheel and the hourglass. I want to try everything. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I find that I tend to slip off into the "zone" and stop watching what I'm doing with something like simple rib. It's very easy for me to make a mistake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for Margaret. I have agreed to do next for KTP beginning 6/16 for her and will begin collecting info once the new tea party begins today. Get well Margaret! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Good on you, Gwen! Thanks for helping out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I use Chrome or Firefox.


I also have Firefox.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was a wonderful week-end. Just wish it lasted even longer. There is never enough time to visit with everyone.
> 
> Healing is coming along well. I am down to one nurse visit a week and a dressing change every other day. There is just one area that won't close up so still no bath or pool. DARN! With this heat, I am so not looking forward to the binder all hot summer and it is HOT here right now. Just one more reason I'm doing a lot of sitting, so I don't have to have it on!
> 
> ...


Me too, it never seems to be quite enough time, I do love to get home afterwards though. lol
Awe, just old enough to be into everything, they'll definitely keep you busy. You definitely don't want to step on one. 
It is too hot out there, were to be only 76F today, nice and cool with it going down to 48f tonight. 
Hopefully it will heal faster sooner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well folks, I have spent the best part of this week in bed with flu like symptoms, sore throat and bad cough. Started on antibiotics yesterday and think they are starting to take effect already. Hope all the others on here with health issues are soon on the mend. It is miserable feeling sick.
> 
> Daralene, love the new hairdo. It is very flattering.
> 
> ...


That's not a good way to end such a wonderful trip. I hope it won't be long before you feel better.

Your pictures are wonderful. I'm sure I won't see any of these places so it's great to visit through your photos. That was some lunch you had. It's making my mouth water. You'll have some great memories of that trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great her sister is mending especially after the scare of possible amputation.
> I wonder what her mom stepped on, good that it's out & hopefully will now heal quickly


Doctor asked her how it felt once he was done and she said much better. lol Doctor said Good. 
She just has to make sure it's healing from the inside out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Marianne}}}}
> {{{{Margaret}}}}
> I hope you are both feeling better & well on the mend soon.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the extra sleep helped. I hadn't heard that there are fires in your area. Wish I could send you some rain - it's raining here now, not hard - just a drizzle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Except then I would probably just melt into a puddle of fat????????


We'd just have to keep you well air conditioned. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad to hear that things are improving, at least to the point where amputation is not being mentioned. I feel for her mom, as putrified flesh does not take the numbing medication in most cases, but I can imagine the relief now that the root cause is gone. Glad that Marla's hip is not hurting and hope that the back pain will follow suit. Having had back issues most of my life, I can attest to how much a constant pain, no matter how small, can wear on you. Has she thought more about gettting a lift for the one shoe? It may do quite a bit.


She is going to get a lift, eventually, she just has to remember to do it. lol
Yes, I guess the puss went everywhere when the doc got far enough in, she said it was gross but a great instant relief too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've not been going for well over a year. It became a chore when it involved stopping at mom's and was kind of depressing for me so I quit. Believe it or not, I'm actually quite shy.... and I am puzzled as to why a very close friend kind of dropped me after the hernia surgery. It may be because she had changing interests or it may have been because I remind her too much of her life with her husband, now deceased. In any event, I don't want to invade her space and I think she is still attending. I am fine with my own company..... or may start going to a different center or to the yarn store that has open knitting every Tues evening, but that may get me in trouble.... too much temptation.


Fortunately for me, our LYS where we do knitting group, doesn't have a lot of yarn and what they do have, I already have what I want from there. She's mainly a quilt shop, but has the yarn that the last lady had left over and wants to keep carrying yarns, but has to compete with Walmart and Hobby Lobby, and most people here don't use natural fibers other than sock yarns, so it's online ordering for the rest of us unless we go to the LYS's in Cheyenne or Ft. Collins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just like the babies they are, they get overly excited before falling asleep and have to have many battles with each other, the tissue paper and the shiny ball. They have yet to discover the wonders of knitting.


LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


So nice of you to pop in. You can join our conversation any time. We are a friendly bunch.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sally sells seashells on the seashore. lol


Peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If the teeth are all in a row, it is usually a permanent bridge. If there is a gap between holes, it is usually a removable bridge..... sometimes called a partial (as in denture). I have one that has the teeth at each end connected by a very thin, fat metal band, as I can't stand the plastic on roof of mouth.


That's like mine. I have a sore spot on the roof of my mouth now from the metal so I'll have to go back and have that fixed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We all were all to take a different cup and saucer from our table. I have 2 and plan on making a pin cushion out of one by stuffing the cup and making a material cover and then gluing saucer in place. It makes a great place for a little pair of scissors, pins, whatever...


What a great idea!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????does anyone else know you call her psycho gran?????????. Shame you have to miss it.


Only a select few! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't blame you. It was not theirs, even if they thought it was useless. I asked for the gold when a gold crown was taken off. It wasn't much, but I had paid for it.
> 
> On a much worse note, I was put in hospital for one day with a very bad UTI right before I was having colostomy reversal. It was straight from the Dr. office so I did not leave partial at home. Guess what? It must have been on dinner tray or something and it was thrown out. I was having such high fevers, I have very little memory of the stay. That was a $5,000 night at the hospital and it caused me to be in isolation when I did have the surgery a few days later.


Wow, that was an expensive night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. :sm09: :sm09:


Red lorry, yellow lorry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was a wonderful week-end. Just wish it lasted even longer. There is never enough time to visit with everyone.
> 
> Healing is coming along well. I am down to one nurse visit a week and a dressing change every other day. There is just one area that won't close up so still no bath or pool. DARN! With this heat, I am so not looking forward to the binder all hot summer and it is HOT here right now. Just one more reason I'm doing a lot of sitting, so I don't have to have it on!
> 
> ...


It's good to know that you are healing, even though it's slow going. The kittens sound so lovable. I used to have a collar with a bell for my cat. That way, I could always find her. Tiger was an indoor cat so I did use a leash if I let her out for a few minutes. She wouldn't stay out on her own anyway. I hope your temperature drops soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The only good use for warm beer is to make cheese soup or to boil shrimp!


I can't think of anything worse than warm beer. Never thought to cook shrimp in it. I might be having shrimp for dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> There is something called a virtual colonoscopy but there is still some insertion involved so I don't see
> the advantage. I don't really think I am at much risk so it is hard to make myself go through something I think caused all my problems. I'm sure not going to do it every three years. I don't even mind the procedure... just can't shake the feeling that it was responsible for the rupture and all that followed.


When I discussed colonoscopy with my previous doctor, he mentioned the possibility of rupture. He didn't recommend one for me. I think he must have known about some bad experiences.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jynx, I'm glad to hear the incision is nearly healed, you've had such a long seige I dint know how you're still sane.
> I like kittens but DH has a great dislike for cats so none around here.
> 
> I spent this afternoon sewing again as it was miserable outside & I cleaned the house yesterday. I got about 3/4 done another quilt top, just have to figure out how I'm going to finish it.
> GD has her kindergarten "graduation " tomorrow but apparently grandparents can't come????As it's being held in the school library & its small


When you say your DH dislikes cats, it reminds me of mine. He didn't like cats either but then our neighbour's cat had kittens and they talked him into taking one. You wouldn't believe how he changed and loved that cat. We had her for 19 years and then he wanted another.

I didn't know they were now having graduations for kindergarteners :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Everything hurts more when we are stressed. At lest, it is true for me.
> 
> Love Amish quilts and have several books on it. Speaingof which, finally decided to bite the bullet and order the Amish II that is constantly on my ads here now for $152. from Craftsy. LIARS..... It is $188 when you go to the site and ends up being over $200.... It is a good sale, but hate being mislead so back to not ordering again. (Besides, there seems to be a good deal of pink in the pattern and that is not a favorite color for me.... but love the quilt.)


With all the talk of quilts, it's making me want to do one. I have one packed away. Must get it out and use it. I was planning on selling my frame but maybe I keep it and use it instead.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's absolutely pouring here. I saw on the news that a town north of me has already received 6". Hope we don't get that much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FINALLY.... Caught up for this week. Never thought it would happen. Off to bed so I can get up and cut batting for the neighbor girl. She wants to come work on her flannel quilt about 10. I want a shower before nurse comes to check wound.... but am sure I can do that and just cover with gauze and the binder for a bit instead of doing two dressing in one day. I really should release the nurses but they do bring me some supplies I can't get on my own. Once a week isn't bad and should be all over in 2-3 more weeks. PLEASE....
> 
> Think the kitties and I need to clean out some boxes in the afternoon. I've pulled some things together that need sorting and had hoped to have a bag of trash pulled for tomorrow morning but today was one of those lost days... not feeling all that peppy and content to just sit. I'll make up for it tomorrow and over the week-end. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sending lots of healing vibes to all those in need and hugs to everyone.... We can always use a hug.


With your stomach problems, please be careful when cleaning litter boxes. Wear gloves and wash your hands well after. You sure don't want to get an infection. I don't mean to scare you but better to be safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Good that she's in hospital. Best place for her right now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for update on Margaret.
Margaret, sending prayers for quick recovery and hope they can find and treat problem easily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Keeping good thoughts for Marla, her mom, her sister, and Margaret. I hope they find out what the trouble is and get her back on track.
> 
> Bub has his last eye shot this afternoon, so I'd better get moving and get things done before work. I need to finish early today since I have to drive him. Of course I will take something to work on. Maybe I'll graph decreases for the totem pole lace for a hat.
> 
> Hugs and blessings to all.


I'm sure Bub is happy about this being the last shot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just listening to the news and one farmer is saying that out of 450 acres of corn, he might get a third to harvest because of all the rain we've had. Such bad news for the farmers. We can expect higher prices on all veggies this year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pfoley said:


> very flattering hair style; I like it on you. I would consider that hair style a long style for me though. I wear my hair short.


I don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to our Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Doctor asked her how it felt once he was done and she said much better. lol Doctor said Good.
> She just has to make sure it's healing from the inside out.


That's good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Red lorry, yellow lorry!


 :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


Beautiful hair style Daralene, it really suits you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm feeling worse again this morning so seeing a doctor at lunch time. My doctor was insistent that if I got worse I was see her. But she is not consulting today. However one of the other good doctors in the practice had a spot so I am seeing her instead. And I had started feeling OK other than tired.


Sorry to hear this Margaret, I hope your doctors can get some answers soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was no kindergarten here when I started school, even my sister who is 10 years younger didn't have it & no 8 th grade graduation either, just from grade 12. Yes, GD is pretty excited & is looking forward to going to school every day next school year.
> Both DH & I grew up on farms & traditionally here then no animals in the house. When our oldest was 4 he NEEDED a kitten ???? & we finally gave in but being out around the farm the cat always had parasites & when youngest was crawling, the cat threw up a big ball of worms on my kitchen floor (I know, TMI), that was the end of a cat in the house. Of our other dogs, the first never came inside, the second only in winter in her last year as she was so crippled with arthritis, that's why I'm getting stressed having Kimber inside, even if it's only the porch & kitchen she seems to drag in lots.


Thank you Bonnie I just decided I'll have a cuppa and a cupcake while I catch up , was really enjoying it too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's good to know that you are healing, even though it's slow going. The kittens sound so lovable. I used to have a collar with a bell for my cat. That way, I could always find her. Tiger was an indoor cat so I did use a leash if I let her out for a few minutes. She wouldn't stay out on her own anyway. I hope your temperature drops soon.


Our Charlie was an outdoor cat (although DH thought it was funny that I always made sure he was in before we went to bed!) and he was unfortunately very good at catching birds. I put first one bell on his collar, then two and finally he ended up with three bells round his neck...and still caught birds - I think either our birds are deaf or Charlie perfected a run with one paw holding the bells!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a conundrum- I have no answers to why you find it so hard. My first large sweater was Fisherman's Rib, so I got it quite early on!


Might have something to do with the fact that while I was knitting I was on the phone , iPad and thinking what I'm going to make next , thinking tu-tu or pinafore after the socks or if im honest my mind just wanders off , does that a lot lately ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).

Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure Bub is happy about this being the last shot.


Oh, yes, and so am I!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Tha house looks beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our Charlie was an outdoor cat (although DH thought it was funny that I always made sure he was in before we went to bed!) and he was unfortunately very good at catching birds. I put first one bell on his collar, then two and finally he ended up with three bells round his neck...and still caught birds - I think either our birds are deaf or Charlie perfected a run with one paw holding the bells!


Merlin is the same (his tribe name is Bird Killer...!). I think his floof suppresses the jingles, though he has plenty of noise makers. It is hard to tell he even has a collar on because his ruff covers it completely!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fun day yesterday! DD bought some new end tables so we picked them up. Then met friends for hamburgers and beer. We sat and visited all afternoon! Couldn't believe DD stayed so long! Needless to say, I am very far behind at the Tea Party! I'm going to try to catch up before the new one starts later today!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy for your DD, a lovely home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Ooh, congratulations to your DD. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen I love the house, what a great choice it has a whole lot of character to it.
Margaret I do hope you feel better soon, hugs.
Today 24th is Stus 69th birthday, how time flies! We will go out later and select his choice for tonight's dinner. He wants fish so that will be on the menu.
Will also buy a nice chocolate log cake, and another cake to take to work Monday to share with our staff. They'll all be on a sugar high, when I repeat the cake for my birthday on July 4th. We had a good night out at the rugby league footy game and we won so happy dance all round.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Stu!


Fan said:


> Gwen I love the house, what a great choice it has a whole lot of character to it.
> Margaret I do hope you feel better soon, hugs.
> Today 24th is Stus 69th birthday, how time flies! We will go out later and select his choice for tonight's dinner. He wants fish so that will be on the menu.
> Will also buy a nice chocolate log cake, and another cake to take to work Monday to share with our staff. They'll all be on a sugar high, when I repeat the cake for my birthday on July 4th. We had a good night out at the rugby league footy game and we won so happy dance all round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that while I was knitting I was on the phone , iPad and thinking what I'm going to make next , thinking tu-tu or pinafore after the socks or if im honest my mind just wanders off , does that a lot lately ????


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Wow. I didn't realize she had gotten dehydrated. Glad she's where she thinks she should be and hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


That looks a really super house, Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying for Margaret. I have agreed to do next for KTP beginning 6/16 for her and will begin collecting info once the new tea party begins today. Get well Margaret! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Thank you so much for doing this. I know Margaret knows that it is in very capable hands.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to Stu!


Thanks Gwen, early Saturday morning here so he's having a coffee and easing into the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Looks like a lovely property Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Red lorry, yellow lorry!


I don't know that one.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Gwen, early Saturday morning here so he's having a coffee and easing into the day.


Hope he has a great day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks Gwen, early Saturday morning here so he's having a coffee and easing into the day.


Happy Birthday, Stu- hope you both have a great day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that one.


That's all there is to it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Stu!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I've seen that one and I think it's really neat. I also like the other ones, the disappearing pinwheel and the hourglass. I want to try everything. :sm04:


I've done the disappearing pinwheel, it turned out great. Those Missouri Star tutorials are so good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:



> Glad to hear the extra sleep helped. I hadn't heard that there are fires in your area. Wish I could send you some rain - it's raining here now, not hard - just a drizzle.


I heard from my relatives near Shelburne this morning, they had 6-7 inches of rain overnight so lots if flooding


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We all were all to take a different cup and saucer from our table. I have 2 and plan on making a pin cushion out of one by stuffing the cup and making a material cover and then gluing saucer in place. It makes a great place for a little pair of scissors, pins, whatever...


What a great idea. I hope you post a picture when you've made your pin cushion.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can't think of anything worse than warm beer. Never thought to cook shrimp in it. I might be having shrimp for dinner.


It makes good fish batter, just mix flour, seasonings & beer & dip fish & deep fry, it's really good.
I've never cooked shrimp


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our Charlie was an outdoor cat (although DH thought it was funny that I always made sure he was in before we went to bed!) and he was unfortunately very good at catching birds. I put first one bell on his collar, then two and finally he ended up with three bells round his neck...and still caught birds - I think either our birds are deaf or Charlie perfected a run with one paw holding the bells!


Lol ????
I'm now getting adverts to be a cat sitter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


That is s beautiful house Gwen lovely colour and I want one of them bedrooms ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I just decided I'll have a cuppa and a cupcake while I catch up , was really enjoying it too


I'm glad I could help out your diet????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad I could help out your diet????????


Lol you sure did , think it might be the first time ive turned my nose up at cake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Wow! Lovely house


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen I love the house, what a great choice it has a whole lot of character to it.
> Margaret I do hope you feel better soon, hugs.
> Today 24th is Stus 69th birthday, how time flies! We will go out later and select his choice for tonight's dinner. He wants fish so that will be on the menu.
> Will also buy a nice chocolate log cake, and another cake to take to work Monday to share with our staff. They'll all be on a sugar high, when I repeat the cake for my birthday on July 4th. We had a good night out at the rugby league footy game and we won so happy dance all round.


Happy birthday, Stu


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol you sure did , think it might be the first time ive turned my nose up at cake


Think about what it was like to clean up & you'll know why no more cats in my house????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess we won't be back from the eye doc until after the new one starts, so I'll see y'all over there later. Boy am I glad this week is about over! I don't usually say that, but this week has been pretty odd to say the least...I hope it's been fairly normal for the rest of you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


Thanks for letting us know. I'm glad they kept her in, lets hope they can sort out her problems whilst she's there and come up with some answers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, ladies from Stu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our Charlie was an outdoor cat (although DH thought it was funny that I always made sure he was in before we went to bed!) and he was unfortunately very good at catching birds. I put first one bell on his collar, then two and finally he ended up with three bells round his neck...and still caught birds - I think either our birds are deaf or Charlie perfected a run with one paw holding the bells!


That would be funny to see :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


She hit the jackpot. It's a lovely house and from what I can see, she got it at a bargain price. Congratulations to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen I love the house, what a great choice it has a whole lot of character to it.
> Margaret I do hope you feel better soon, hugs.
> Today 24th is Stus 69th birthday, how time flies! We will go out later and select his choice for tonight's dinner. He wants fish so that will be on the menu.
> Will also buy a nice chocolate log cake, and another cake to take to work Monday to share with our staff. They'll all be on a sugar high, when I repeat the cake for my birthday on July 4th. We had a good night out at the rugby league footy game and we won so happy dance all round.


Happy Birthday to Stu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I heard from my relatives near Shelburne this morning, they had 6-7 inches of rain overnight so lots if flooding


It did stop for about an hour and then as I thought about going out, it has started again. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes good fish batter, just mix flour, seasonings & beer & dip fish & deep fry, it's really good.
> I've never cooked shrimp


I'll have to keep that in mind next time I cook fish. Shrimp is simple to cook and very fast. You can use oil or butter and cook the shrimp for just a few minutes until they turn pink. I'm going to make a stir fry tonight with rice. If you're interested, go to this web site:

http://www.bakingbeauty.net/shrimp-fried-rice-recipe/


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I'm not part of the Knitting Tea Party I really don't have the time to join but I want to say I have been enjoying the pictures.
> I have been seeing the picture that are posted on "Newest Pictures". You really do have a nice group in the Knitting Tea Party.


Welcome to the tea party! Even if you don't have time to join us, I hope you stop in once in a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol ????
> I'm now getting adverts to be a cat sitter


 :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. Just in time for the start of a new week.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


I cut mine short and am liking it. That is the one good thing about hair, it will grow out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here we go for another week...please join me here. Aaaargh!! For some reason it's starting half way down the page..*please scroll up to the top for Gwen's first intro, taraaaa! LOL*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-478160-1.html#10981639


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't believe I did it. When my hair dresser said are you ready for short hair, knowing full well I would say no as always, I surprised myself and said yes! What a shock when I woke up feeling like the long-haired me and saw the short hair. I really do like it but knowing me, I'll grow it out again even though I like it. I wonder where you are supposed to look. I was looking at the iPad but looks like I'm looking way off.


You look beautiful, stunning actually, color really suits you as well.

I've an appointment Wednesday for a trim, hopefully she will only talk 1/2" off but hairdressers love cutting and not trimming,lol! Keeping mine in a shaped bob as easiest to keep myself.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


Cute house! I know she is excited. Lucky for you that she will be so close. I forget how many children you have! Didn't one get married last year or the year before?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> You look beautiful, stunning actually, color really suits you as well.
> 
> I've an appointment Wednesday for a trim, hopefully she will only talk 1/2" off but hairdressers love cutting and not trimming,lol! Keeping mine in a shaped bob as easiest to keep myself.


I wish I could do a bob but it just doesn't suit me. I need to have my hair cut quite short. :sm13:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cowgirl done!


Love the Cowboy and Cowgirl. I may have to get that book!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not 3 a year, all the above done every 3 years. Thank goodness. LOL.


Much more reasonable..... Guess it's time to get eyes tested!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Thank you. The one I'm working on now is the same yarn, but in pink and purple shades, my favorite colors. But, they are all for charity.


They are going to be much appreciated. (Remember, charity begins at home.... you should keep one for yourself.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit. I sometimes find the shipping and such makes a good sale not so good. Was the pattern only on sale or no? You could avoid the pink at least by choosing your own fabrics. I am not crazy about pink either. I am also not wild about nor going to buy digital sewing patterns (have seen a few of those) as I don't have a printer. I've thought about making a sampler of the various blocks. There are just so many great ones, making a quilt from each one would take too long. The challenge is fun, however!


Yep, I usually go for free shipping. This makes me angry because Craftsy is well known and this is not all the add-ons. The given price on the add is $152. but it comes up $188 when you go to buy,,,, and *then* the add-ons. It is the material too and I would substitute where needed but I decided to live without. I have so many books and patterns and material. I don't need the extravagance... just have been eyeing it for a couple years and I don't like the Amish III.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard from Margaret (Darowil) that she has been admitted to hospital to be rehydrated. She says she's quite happy to be in hospital as she knew she needed to be there. I'll keep you posted when she contacts me again.


So glad she did that. It has been going on too long.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How come I can get all the through figuring out a pattern but basic 1x1 rib defeats me I'm only on the second row of the first leg but by the amount of knitting I've done I should be finished both legs , if only I could count to 1


Familiarity breeds contempt. (Never could make sense of binary math with just 1's and 0's)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There was no kindergarten here when I started school, even my sister who is 10 years younger didn't have it & no 8 th grade graduation either, just from grade 12. Yes, GD is pretty excited & is looking forward to going to school every day next school year.
> Both DH & I grew up on farms & traditionally here then no animals in the house. When our oldest was 4 he NEEDED a kitten ???? & we finally gave in but being out around the farm the cat always had parasites & when youngest was crawling, the cat threw up a big ball of worms on my kitchen floor (I know, TMI), that was the end of a cat in the house. Of our other dogs, the first never came inside, the second only in winter in her last year as she was so crippled with arthritis, that's why I'm getting stressed having Kimber inside, even if it's only the porch & kitchen she seems to drag in lots.


I'm with you on the cat mess!!!! I surely agree about farm animals and think they are happy roaming about freely. but we are in Texas, too hot for any animals to be out all day and our back is mostly pool and concrete.... No shade, so we have always had inside pets and never had so much as a flea. We also have a big bobcat and coyote problem right now... even in the city, so no way a little kitten could make it.... that is surely what happened to their mother. The feral cat problem is also a problem here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Doctor asked her how it felt once he was done and she said much better. lol Doctor said Good.
> She just has to make sure it's healing from the inside out.


They do wound vacs on toes and small, deep wounds as well.. just sayin'. Hope he showed her the best way to encourage that type of healing and how t dress it. Glad things are looking a little brighter for them both.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's like mine. I have a sore spot on the roof of my mouth now from the metal so I'll have to go back and have that fixed.


For sure but, one they get it adjusted, it is so much nicer to really feel temp and taste things on roof of mouth. I think it is easier to keep clean as well and doesn't wear out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I discussed colonoscopy with my previous doctor, he mentioned the possibility of rupture. He didn't recommend one for me. I think he must have known about some bad experiences.


WOW, I am surprised at that, but what a great guy to be up front and honest about possibilities. Did he suggest a Sigflex or any other screening... or just stool samples?

Our past cats have never ventured further than our yard when we are out with them and the back is fenced... but I do want to get collars and leashes in case we decide to take them on road trips with us. Sure is fun watching them discover the world. They were upstairs with me while I was helping the neighbor girl with a flannel quilt. They enjoyed the bag of scraps and then curled up on a pillow form and a stack of batting and slept. None of our past cats ever bothered my knitting but I think it is a little too early to trust them with yarn sitting around!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> With your stomach problems, please be careful when cleaning litter boxes. Wear gloves and wash your hands well after. You sure don't want to get an infection. I don't mean to scare you but better to be safe.


 :sm24: :sm24: I'll have to tell DH it is his job.... That won't go over well... I have enough surgical gloves to stock a small hospital and never change dressing without gloves, saline, the whole nine yards. I definitely do NOT want an infection.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our Charlie was an outdoor cat (although DH thought it was funny that I always made sure he was in before we went to bed!) and he was unfortunately very good at catching birds. I put first one bell on his collar, then two and finally he ended up with three bells round his neck...and still caught birds - I think either our birds are deaf or Charlie perfected a run with one paw holding the bells!


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: :sm24: I'll have to tell DH it is his job.... That won't go over well... I have enough surgical gloves to stock a small hospital and never change dressing without gloves, saline, the whole nine yards. I definitely do NOT want an infection.


You shouldn't clean the litter box if you are pregnant either! One of DD's friends H won't clean theirs and she dons gloves and a mask to clean it. My DD has already asked/told her DH that that would be his job when she gets pregnant! I'll see to it that he does! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I forget yet again, thanks to those of you who explained how to pick a stitch and incorporate it into a pattern. I'm going through my book 400 Knitting Stitches by Potter Craft trying to pick out stitches. I have 10 Sweet Rolls by Premier yarn my DD ordered and gave me to make her an afghan. I'm sort of thinking of picking 3 different stitches and then changing every time the color changes (white, gray, & black).
> 
> Speaking of my oldest DD, I am so excited for her. She has bought a house! The closing is Aug. 4th and she will begin to move in the following week. Someone is living in it now but here is a link so you can see the house; inside & outside. She will be 15 minutes from me, which is a little farther, but it will be so convenient for you for when she needs to go into Atlanta for work. I'm very proud of her. I'm going with her this afternoon so she can show it to the kids. http://realestate.greaterathensproperties.com/idx/photogallery/b129/956017


How exciting for your DD, I had a look at the link, what a gorgeous house. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Much more reasonable..... Guess it's time to get eyes tested!


Haha, I think it is the way I phrased it that had you confused. I did say 3 yearly, we say that here meaning every 3 years. Or 10 yearly meaning every 10 years. Dont ask me why LOL. Now that I look at it from your perspective it doesnt make sense to me either. :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW, I am surprised at that, but what a great guy to be up front and honest about possibilities. Did he suggest a Sigflex or any other screening... or just stool samples?
> 
> Our past cats have never ventured further than our yard when we are out with them and the back is fenced... but I do want to get collars and leashes in case we decide to take them on road trips with us. Sure is fun watching them discover the world. They were upstairs with me while I was helping the neighbor girl with a flannel quilt. They enjoyed the bag of scraps and then curled up on a pillow form and a stack of batting and slept. None of our past cats ever bothered my knitting but I think it is a little too early to trust them with yarn sitting around!


Just stool samples.


----------

